# طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )   asmicheal



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )   asmicheal 


السيد المسيح 
الشخصية 
الاكثر والاعمق تاثيرا فى النفوس البشرية 


الالة المتجسد الذى انتظرة اليهود 

محققا كل النبوات عنة 
وحين جاء صلبوة 
وامن بة كل المسيحيون 

تعالوا معنا 
نعرف اكثر عن طبيعة السيد المسيح 

يا ريت تشاركوا بالبحث شباب 
فائدة وبركة ومعلومة 
بالصلاة 
تتحول لحياة 

*
لينك مباشر 
*


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

النبوات عن السيد المسيح 
فى الديانة اليهودية 

وكيف تحققت كافة النبوات 
فى شخص السيد المسيح 






​*ما هي النبوءات التي تحدثت عن السيد المسيح في العهد القديم؟*

الإجابة:
هناك عدة مئات من النبوات prophecies في العهد القديم عن الرب يسوع المسيح قد تمت تماماً في مجيئه الأول. سواء نبوات قد تمت فى حياته وخدمته، أو كرؤية مسبقة لشخصيته. *وبناء على قانون الاحتمالات الرياضى هناك فرصة واحدة فى كل 84 وإلى يمينها 98 صفراً، لحدوث كل هذه النبوات في حياة شخص واحد، فما أعجب أن تتحقق جميعها على أروع ما يكون في شخص واحد، فهذا من أقوى الأدلة على مصدرها الإلهى*، ومن ثم مصداقيتها المطلقة، التي لا يمكن أن تصور إلا عن الله العليم بكل شيء والقدير على كل شيء، فهو وحده الذي يقدر أن يوحي لرجاله الأمناء بهذه النبوات ويتممها في حينه (ارجع مثلاً إلى إشعياء 41: 21 - 24، 42: 8 و 9، 46: 8 - 11).  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.



*وإليك بعض أهم النبوات التى تحققت في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح: *​
<LI dir=rtl>تك 3: 15 - نسل المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية (كو 2: 15، عب 2: 14؛ غلا 4:4؛ لو 7:2؛ رؤ 12:5). ​<LI dir=rtl>تك 18: 18؛ 3:12 - نسل إبراهيم الذي فيه تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض (غل 3: 16، أع 3: 25؛ مت 1:1؛ لو 34:3). ​<LI dir=rtl>الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19). اتمام هذا الوعد (مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3:ك 34). ​<LI dir=rtl>الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17). اتمام هذا الوعد (لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2).​<LI dir=rtl>تك49: 9 و 10 - شيلون من سبط يهوذا الذي ستخضع له الشعوب (رؤ 5: 5؛ لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3).​<LI dir=rtl>2صم 7: 12 – 16؛ اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 – نسل داود الذي يملك إلى الأبد (لو 1: 31 - 33؛ مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6) ​<LI dir=rtl>مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2) تحديد دقيق لمكان ولادة المسيا، رغم أن العذراء مريم كانت تقيم أصلاً فى الناصرة على بعد مائة ميل من بيت لحم (يوجد كتب عن العذراء مريم هنا في موقع أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه النبوه: (مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 - 7).​<LI dir=rtl>زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 - 7).​<LI dir=rtl>النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء وأنه سيدعى إلهاً قديرا : (اش 7: 14، 9: 6و7). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35). ​<LI dir=rtl>قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18).​<LI dir=rtl>الهروب إلى مصر: هوشع 11: 1). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17).​<LI dir=rtl>مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 4: 12 - 16).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (التثنية 18: 15).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 و اعمال 3 : 22).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4). تحقق هذه النبوة: (عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18).​<LI dir=rtl>ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18).​<LI dir=rtl>دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11). ​<LI dir=rtl>ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 8).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11 - جميع الكتب المقدسة موجودة هنا بموقع كنيسة أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 60 و 61).​<LI dir=rtl>ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4 وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 15: 23 - 25).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و 1 كور 15: 3).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً إنجيل مرقس 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك 12: 10). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 8).  اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 8). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 43).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 23: 34).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 34).​<LI dir=rtl>ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18). تمام هذه النبوة: (مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24).​<LI dir=rtl>لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 33 و 36).​<LI dir=rtl>أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 57 - 60).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21)، اقرأ مقالاً عنها هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأعياد الكنسية. تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48).​<LI dir=rtl>التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.​<LI dir=rtl>مز 16: 10 - قدوس الله الذي لن يرى جسده فساداً (أع 2:27 - 32، 13: 35 - 37). ​<LI dir=rtl>إش 42:1 - 7، 49: 1 -7 - أول أنشودتين عن العبد الوديع المطيع) مت 12: 18 – 21). ​<LI dir=rtl>إش 50: 4 - 9- الأنشودة الثالثة عن العبد المطيع الذي بذل ظهره للضاربين (مت 21: 67، 27: 26 و 30، يو 19: 1). ​<LI dir=rtl>إش 52: 13 - 53: 12- الأنشودة الرابعة، وهى من أعجب النبوات، فكل عبارة فيها تحققت تماماً فى صلب المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية ودفنه وقيامته (إش 53: 10). وقد اقتبست عبارات منها 41 مرة فى العهد الجديد (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ​<LI dir=rtl>إش 61: 1 - 3 - مسح المسيا لخدمته المباركة فى التحرير من عبودية الشيطان (لو 4: 17 - 21) ​<LI dir=rtl>دانيال 25:9و26- وهي النبوة التى تحدد موعد مجئ المسيا وهى 69 أسبوعا من السنين (أى 483 سنة) من وقت صدور المرسوم بتجديد أورشليم فى أيام ارتحشستا (عز 7: 11 - 13 و 18 و 25) إلى دخول المسيا ظافراً إلى أورشليم (يو 12: 12 – 15). ​<LI dir=rtl>يؤ 2: 28 و 29- انسكاب الروح القدس الذي حدث في يوم الخمسين والذي كان قد وعد به الرب المقام لتلاميذه (أع 1: 4 - 5، 2: 1 - 21). ​<LI dir=rtl>زك 13: 7 ضرب الراعي وتبدد الخراف أي التلاميذ (مت 26: 31، مر 14: 27). ​
ملاخي 3: 1- مجيء يوحنا المعمدان ليهىء الطريق أمام الرب الآتى (مت 11: 3 و 10). ​
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*



عقيدة كنيستنا : 

السيد المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسد له لاهوت كامل وناسوت كامل ولاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، اتحاداً كاملاً اقنومياً جوهرياً لا ينفصل مطلقاً ، حتى قيل عنه أنه سر عظيم (1تى 3 : 16) .

الطبيعة اللاهوتية ( الله الكلمة ) اتحدت بالطبيعة الناسوتية التي أخذها الكلمة من العذراء مريم بعمل الروح القدس .

وباتحاد الطبيعتين الالهيه والبشرية داخل رحم العذراء مريم تكوّنت منهما طبيعة واحدة هي طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد.

وبذلك فعقيدة كنيستنا أن السيد المسيح له طبيعة واحدة ، وعبارة طبيعة واحدة المقصود بها ليس الطبيعة اللاهوتية وحدها ولا الطبيعة البشرية وحدها ، إنما اتحاد هاتين الطبيعتين في طبيعة واحدة هي ( طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد ) .

طبيعة الاتحاد : 

للاتحاد طبيعة و هو أنه اتحاد بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج و لا تغيير ولا استحالة ، فالمقصود أن وحدة الطبيعة هي وحدة حقيقية ليست اختلاطاً كما لم يحدث تغيير بينما لم يحدث تغيير في اللاهوت ولا في الناسوت باتحادهما ، فهو اتحاد أدى إلى وحدة في الطبيعة وهناك أمثلة لذلك كمثال اتحاد الحديد والنار ومثال اتحاد النفس والجسد .....

وحدة الطبيعة في الميلاد : 

العذراء لم تلد إنساناً وإلهاً و إلا كان لها ابنان الواحد منهما إله ، والآخر منهما إنسان . لم يبق إلا أنها ولدت الإله المتجسد . إن المسيح هو الابن الوحيد المولود من جوهر الآب قبل كــل الدهــور و هـو نفسـه ابـن الإنســـان الذي صـار بكـراً وسـط إخــوة " إخـوة كثيـريـن " ( رو 8 : 29 ) . 

إذن الذي وُلِدَ من العذراء هو ابن الله ، وفى نفس الوقت هو ابن الإنسان كما قال عن نفسه .

إمكانية الوحدة : 

إن هذه الوحـدة بين الطبيعة الإلهيـة والطبيعة الناسوتية أمر ممكن و إلا ما كان ممكناً إن تتم . إنها أمر كان في علم الله منذ الأزل ، كان يدبره بسابق علمه بما يحتاجه الإنسان من الخلاص . 

طبيعة واحدة للكلمة المتجسد :

إنها طبيعة واحدة لكن لها كل خواص الطبيعتين ، كل خواص اللاهوت وكل خواص الناسوت بغير امتزاج ، ولم يحدث انفصال بين اللاهوت و الناسوت في موت المسيح .

وأمكن للإله المتجسد القائم من الأموات أن يخرج من القبر وهو مُغلق عليه بحجر عظيم وأمكن أن يدخل على التلاميذ والأبواب مغلقة ، فهل دخل من الأبواب المغلقة بلاهوته أم بناسوته ؟! أليس هذا دليلاََ ً على وحدة الطبيعة .

أهمية الوحدة للكفارة و الفداء : 

إن الإيمان بطبيعة واحدة للكلمة المتجسد ، أمـر لازم وجوهري وأساسي للفـداء . فالفداء يتطلب كفّارة غير محدودة تكفى لمغفرة خطايا غير محدودة ، ولم يكن هناك حل سوى تجسد الله الكلمة ، فموت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها لا يكفى للفداء.

إنها خطورة كبيرة على خلاصنا أن نفصل ما بين الطبيعتين أثناء الحديث عن موضوع الخلاص .

الطبيعة الواحدة والآلام : 

اللاهوت غير قابل للآلام .. لكن المسيح تألم بالجسد وصُلِب بالجسد ، فقد وقع الألم على الناسوت ولكنه كان متحداً باللاهوت .

وفى صلب المسيح يقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس آية جميلة في حديث القديس بولس الرسول إلى أساقفة أفسس " لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه " ( أع 20 :28 ) ، ونسب الدم هنا إلى الله بينما الله روح والدم هو دم ناسوته ، ولكن هذا التعبير يدل دلالة عجيبة جداً على الطبيعة الواحدة للكلمة المتجسد .

وفى موضع آخر" هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به" ( يو 3: 16 ) ، إذن فالذي بذله الآب هو الابن ، والابن الوحيد أي الأقنوم الثاني الكلمة .. ولم يقل بذل ناسوته أو أي شئ من هذا القبيل ، مع أنه مات على الصليب بالجسد ، ولكن هذا دليل كبير على وحدة طبيعة الله الكلمة ، وأيضاً أهمية هذه الوحدة من أجل عمل الفداء.

تعبير ابن الإنسان : 

عبارة ابن الإنسان تعبر عن ناسوت المسيح ، كما أن عبارة ابن الله تدل على لاهوته ، ومع ذلك فإن السيد المسيح استخدم عبارة ابن الإنسان في مواضع كثيرة نذكر منها : 

+ شرح أن ابن الإنسان موجود في السماء و على الأرض كما في ( يو 3 : 13 ) .

+ وقال " إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً " (مت 12 : 8 ) . فتعبير ابن الإنسان يدل على الطبيعة البشرية وفى نفس الوقت هو رب السبت أي الله وبذلك فقد اجتمع اللاهوت و الناسوت معاً في تعبير واحد . 

+ وقال " إن ابن الإنسان له سلطان على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا " ( مت 9 : 6 ) بينما لا يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده .

+ وقال إن ابن الإنسان هو الذي سيدين العالم ( مت 16 : 27 ) فهل الطبيعة البشرية هي التي تدين أم اللاهوت ، ويقول ابن الإنسان وفى نفس الوقت يقول " في مجد أبيه " أي يجمع بين كونه ابن الإنسان وابن الله مما يدل على وحدة الطبيعة . 

و نجد أيضاً في مواضع كثيرة منها ( مت 25 : 31 – 34 ) ،وأيضاً في ( أع 7 : 56 ) ،و في ( يو 6 : 62 ) ..... 

شهادة نصوص كتابية : 

هناك آيات كثيرة جداً في الكتاب المقدس تثبت الطبيعة الواحدة : 

+ " هذا هو إبنى الوحيد الذي به سررت " ( مت 3 : 17 ) فالآب لم يقل هذا هو ناسوت إبنى لأن ناسوته غير منفصل عن لاهوته ، وعبارة "هذا " لا تطلق على اثنين بل على مفرد ، وهنا تطلق على الطبيعة الواحدة التي للكلمة المتجسد . 

+ " الذي كان من البدء ، الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا " (1 يو1:1 ) ، إنه يقول عن هذا الذي رأوه ولمسوه إنه الذي كان من البدء أي الله ؛ فكيف رأوا الله ولمسوه ، إلا إن كان هو الكلمة المتجسد .

+ من الذي سجد له المجوس ( مت 2 : 11 ) ؟ هل سجدوا للاهوت فقط ؟! كـلا ، فإنهــم قـــد سجـدوا لطفل في مـزود . أم تراهم سجــدوا للناسـوت ؟! والناسـوت لا تقدم له العبادة ، إذن لا جواب سوى أنهم سجدوا للإله المتجسد. 

+ كذلك من الذي مشى على الماء وانتهر الريح؟ لاشك أنه الكلمة المتجسد .

وهكذا باقي المعجزات . من الذي كان يصنعها ؟ أهو اللاهـوت وحـده أم الناسـوت ؟ إنه كلمة الله المتجسد .

المشيئة الواحدة والفعل الواحد : 

من الطبيعي أنه ما دامت الطبيعة واحدة تكون المشيئة واحـدة وبالتالي يكون الفعل واحـد . إن ما يختاره اللاهوت ، لا شك أنه هو نفسه ما يختاره الناسوت ، لأنه لا يوجد تناقض مطلقاً بينهما في المشيئة والعمل .

ما هي الخطية سوى أن تتعارض مشيئة الإنسان مع الله ؟ والسيد المسيح لم تكن فيه خطية البتة ، حاشا .. بل قال " من منكم يبكتني على خطية " ( يو 8 : 46 ) وإذن كانت مشيئته هي مشيئة الله " الآب" . 
و بهذاتكون عقيدة كنيستنا أن السيد المسيح هو الإلـه الكلمة المتجسد ، و لاهوته لن يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين .

أشهر الهرطقات التي واجهت الإيمان المسيحي : 

أشهر الهرطقات حول طبيعة المسيح .......

+ هرطقة آريوس : كان آريوس ينكر لاهوت المسيح ويرى أنه أقل من الآب فى الجوهر وأنه مخلوق ...

+ هرطقة أبوليناريوس : كان ينادى بلاهوت المسيح ولكن لا يؤمن بكمال ناسوته ، إذ كان يرى أن ناسوت المسيح لم يكن محتاجاً إلى روح .

+ هرطقة نسطور : كان يرفض تسمية القديسة العذراء مريم بوالدة الإله ويرى أنها ولدت إنساناً وهذا الإنسـان حـلّ فيـه اللاهـوت ، ويُعتبــر أنـه بهـذا قـد أنكــر لاهوت المسيح .

وحتى قوله أن اللاهوت قد حلّ فيه لم يكن بمعنى الإتحاد الأقنومى وإنما حلول بمعنى المصاحبة .

والكنيسة حينما تقول أن العذراء والدة الإله إنما تعنى أنها ولدت الكلمة المتجسد ، وليس أنها كانت أصلاً للاهوت حاشا.......!

فالله الكلمة هو خالق العذراء ولكنه في ملء الزمان حلّ فيها وحبلت به متحداً بالناسوت وولدته .

+ هرطقة أوطاخى : كان ضد هرطقة نسطور . فمن شدة اهتمامه بوحدة الطبيعتين في المسيح وقع في بدعة أخرى ، فقال أن الطبيعة البشرية ابتلعت وتلاشت في الطبيعة الإلهية وكأنها نقطة خل في المحيط ، وهو بهذا أنكر الناسوت .

+ مجمع خلقيدونية : تقرر فيه أن السيد المسيح اثنان وهما إله وإنسان ؛ الواحد يبهر بالعجائب ( الإله ) ، والآخر ملقى الإهانات والآلام ( الإنسان ) .

كيفية مواجهة الهرطقات : 

من الضروري مواجهة الهرطقات والبدع ويتم ذلك عن طريق المجامع مثل مجمع نيقية المسكوني لمواجهة بدعة آريوس ، ومجمع القسطنطينية الذي واجه بدعة أبوليناريوس .....

وأيضـاً عـن طـريـق مـدارس اللاهـوت التي تـُخـرج أبـاء دارســين عــلم اللاهـــوت جيداً لتمكينهم من الرد على الهرطقات مثل مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية .

عن طريق النموذج الحسن والتقى الذي يُسلمه الراعي ( الأب ) إلى أبنائه ( أبناء الكنيسة ) وبذلك يعيشون مثله بكل ما علمهم به .



*طبيعة المسيح للبابا شنوده* ​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*لماذا ولد السيد المسيح فى بيت لحم؟*

إن السيد المسيح هو ملك الملوك، ورب الأرباب. وقد أراد بميلاده فى بيت لحم أن يعلمنا الإتضاع، وأن الكرامة الحقيقية تنبع من الداخل وليس من المظاهر الخارجية. *فالحب مجد، والكراهية عار.* فليس المجد فى الملابس الثمينة الغالية الثمن أو الذهب. فالإنسان الأصيل هو الذى معدنه مثل الذهب، هذا هو الإنسان الذى له المجد الداخلى. وهذا هو أول درس يعلمه لنا السيد المسيح من ميلاده فى حظيرة للأغنام. وهناك دروس أخرى هامة من الممكن أن نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد.​
هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم
لقد ولد السيد المسيح فى وسط الأغنام لأنه هو حمل الله، وكما قال يوحنا المعمدان “هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم” (يو1: 29). فكان من الطبيعى أن الخروف الذى سيحمل خطية العالم، والذى سيذبح من أجل خلاصنا؛ أن يولد فى وســط الأغنام
أو الخرفان. وبالأخص فى مدينة بيت لحم حيث المراعى الكثيرة.
فبيت لحم كانت تُربَى فيها الأغنام حيث المراعى الكثيرة. كما أنها كانت قريبة من أورشليم. وأيضاً يوجد بها هـيكل سليمان الذى كانت تقدم فيه ذبائح لغفران خطايا الشعب فى العهد القديم. وهذا الغفران كان رمزاً للغفران الحقيقى الذى تم بذبيحة الصليب، وذلك عندما سفك المسيح دمه على الصليب، ومات من أجل خطايانا، ثم قام من الأموات، وصعد إلى السموات. فكان من الطبيعى أن الحمل يولد فى وسط الحملان. وهذه نبوة واضحة جداً عن أنه حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله.​
معنى الفداء
أمر الله إبراهيم أن يذبح ابنه وحيده إسحق، فأخذ إبراهيم ابنه إسحق وربطه، ووضعه على الحطب حتى يذبحه، فمنعه الله وأرسل إليه خروفاً، فأخذه إبراهيم وذبحه عوضاً عن إسحق حسب أمر الرب. أى أنه قد فدى إسحق بهذا الخروف، وهذا هو معنى الفداء.
إن السيد المسيح قد جاء لكى يقدم نفسه فدية أو ذبيحة من أجلنا. وكان الدافع لهذه التضحية هو محبته لنا. وذلك لكى يوفى الدين الذى علينا بسبب الخطية. *فبميلاد السيد المسيح فى وسط الحملان، أراد أن يوضح لنا من أول لحظة لميلاده فى العالم، أنه لم يأتِ لكى يتنعم بالحياة على الأرض، بـل لكى يقدم نفسه ذبيحة. *ففى الميلاد نرى الصليب بطريقة رمزية واضحة فى الأحداث المحيطة بالميلاد. ​


الرب راعىّ فلا يعوزنى شىء
إن السيد المسيح هو الراعى، وهو الحمل أيضاً. فمن الطبيعى أن يكون الراعى فى وسط الأغنام. *لأنه إن لم يولد فى وسط الغنم فمن الذى سوف يرعاهم؟!!* إن وجوده فى وسط الحملان أو الغنم؛ يعلن أنه هو الراعى الحقيقى، وكما يقول المزمور “الرب يرعانى فلا يعوزنى شىء. فى مراع خضر يربضنى، على مياه الراحـة يـوردنى، يرد نفسى، يـهدينى إلى سُــبُل البر مـن أجل اسمـه” (مز22: 1-3).
فمن الذين بشرهم الملاك بميلاد السيد المسيح فى ليلة ميلاده؟ إن المجوس قد أتوا بعد فترة عندما ظهر لهم النجم فى المشرق، وأتوا وقدموا هداياهم. فمن الذين احتفلوا بميلاد السيد المسيح فى ليلة ميلاده؟!! إلى جوار السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والدة الإله، وخطيبها القديس يوسف النجار الذى كلفه الله برعاية السيدة العذراء والطفل المولود، وطبعاً لم يكن متزوجاً من العذراء بمعنى الزواج الجسدى؛ لكنه كان حارسـاً وخادماً للطفل المولود لكى يؤدى رسالته، وإلى أن يكبر هذا الطفل وتبدأ فيما بعد خدمته من أجل خلاص العالم.​
بشارة الملاك للرعاة
“وكان فى تـلك الكورة رعـاة متبدين يحرسـون حراسـات الليل على رعيتهم. وإذا ملاك الرب وقـف بهم ومجد الـرب أضاء حولهم، فخافوا خوفاً عظيماً. فقال لهم الملاك: لا تخافوا؛ فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. إنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلاً مقمطاً مضجعاً فى مذود. وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوى مسـبحين الله وقـائـلـين. المجــد لله فى الأعـالى وعـلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة” (لو2: 8-14).
فالذين بُشروا بميلاد السيد المسيح، ونظروا هذه المناظر السماوية العظيمة، وسمعوا البشارة المفرحة بميلاد المخلص؛ هم الرعاة الذين يرعون الغنم. *لأن هؤلاء هم زملاء السيد المسيح* *راعى الخراف العظيم وراعى الرعاة* ومن الطبيعى أن يحتفل السيد المسيح بميلاده فى وسط زملائه.​
أنا هو الراعى الصالح
لقد ولد السيد المسيح فى وسـط الأغنام. لأنه هـو الراعى. والذين أتوا لكى يباركوا لولادته هم زملاؤه الرعاة. *فمسألة أن السيد المسيح هو الراعى مسألة خطيرة جداً، وهامة جداً*. لأنه هو نفسه قال “أنا هو الراعى الصالح. والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف” (يو10: 11). وأيضـاً قـال “لهـذا يحبـنى الآب لأنـى أضـع نفسـى لآخـذهـا أيضاً”  (يو10: 17).
وقد كرر السيد المسيح أنه هو الراعى الصالح، وأكد أنه قد أتى لكى يقدم الرعاية الحقيقية باعتباره أنه هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد. وهو الله الراعى الحقيقى. كما قال داود النبى “الرب يرعانى فلا يعوزنى شئ” (مز22: 1). فكان لابد أن السيد المسيح يكون هو الراعى. لأن الرعاة الذين هم كهنة إسرائيل كانوا قد أهملوا الرعاية. فكان لابد أن يأتى رئيس كهنة جديد يكون هو الراعى.
إن رعاة إسرائيل هم الذين صلبوا السيد المسيح. لذلك تغير الكهنوت من كهنوت العهد القديم الهارونى إلى كهنوت العهد الجديد على رتبة ملكى صادق. أى كهنوت السيد المسيح الذى يقدم فيه جسده ودمه فى العهد الجديد بعد إتمام الفداء. خبز وخمر حاضر على المذبح، نتناول منه من أجل غفران خطايانا، ونيل الحياة الأبدية. فالسيد المسيح هو نفسه الذى أسس سر العشاء الربانى فى ليلة صلبه، وأعطاه لتلاميذه وقال “اصنعوا هذا لذكرى” (لو22: 19) أى تذكاراً حياً معاشاً لموته على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات.​
*لماذا اختار الملاك الرعاة ؟*

إن هناك فرق بين راعٍ ساهرٍ على حراسة الرعية؛ وبين راعٍ يبدد الرعية. وهنا نسأل ما *هو السبب فى اختيار الملاك لهؤلاء الرعاة إلى جوار أنهم كانوا ساهرين؟* *السـبب إن هؤلاء الرعاة كانوا يبحثون عن الخلاص.* والدليل على ذلك؛ أنه عند ذهاب السيدة العذراء مريم إلى الهيكل لكى تقدم السـيد المسيح بعد أربعين يوماً من ميلاده، وقفت حنّة النبية بنت فنوئيل، وتـكلمت عن المسـيح مع *جميع المنتظرين فــداءً فى أورشـليم. *
أى أن روح الله قد أعلن لها أن هذا هـو المخلص.. بمجرد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل، تكلم روح الله على فم حنّة النبية، وبدأت تتحدث عن أنه هو خلاص إسرائيل، وخلاص العالم “وكانت نبية حنّة بنت فنوئيل من سبط أشير.. فهى فى تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداءً فى أورشليم” (لو2: 36-38).
إن الروح القدس كان يحرك بعض الأشخاص فى وقت ميلاد السيد المسيح، فكما بشر الملاك العذراء مريم والروح القدس حل عليها، كذلك امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وقالت للسيدة العذراء “مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك. فمن أين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى إلىَّ” (لو1: 42- 43

*لنيافة الأنبا بيشوى *​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

وكذلك امتلأ زكريا من الروح القدس عند ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان، وفتح فمه وقال “مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداءً لشعبه. وأقام لنا قرن خلاص فى بيت داود فتـاه” (لـو1: 68-  69). فالـروح القـدس كان يــعمل فى أشخاص كثيرين وقت أحداث الميلاد، قبله وخلاله وبعده.
إن حدث ميلاد السيد المسيح، ومجيئه إلى العالم، هو بداية تحقيق وعد الله لخلاص البشرية. فقال زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان “مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه” (لو1: 68) لأن الله قد تذكر وعده المقدس، لذلك فإن كلمة* زكريا *تعنى* “الله تذكّر”*، واسم يوحنا يعنى “الله تحنن” واسم* يسوع *يعنى* “الله يخلص”. *أى أن الله قد تذكّر.. الله قد تحنن.. الله قد خلّص. فعندما قال زكريا “مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه” (لو1: 68). أكمل وقال “ليصنع رحمة مع *آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس” *(لو1: 72).
*إن الله لم ينس وعـده، لكنه كـان ينتظر الوقـت المنـاسـب*. وذلك بعد أن يكون قد أعد كل شئ. وقد كُتبت نـبوات كثيرة فى الكتب المقدسة تمهد لمجيء المخلّص، ورموز كثيرة. لأن تجسد كلمة الله، أو ظهور الله الكلمة فى الجسد، لم يكن شيئاً بسيطاً لكى يقدر الإنسان أن يفهمه، أو أن يستوعبه. فكان لابد أن يمهد الله برموز وأحداث كثيرة. كما أنـه كما ينبغى أن ينتظر حتى يجد الإنسانة المباركة جداً التى تستحق أن تكون والدة الإله وهى القديسة العذراء مريم. ولأسباب كثيرة انتظرت البشرية عدة آلاف من السنين حتى أتم الله وعده.
يـقول الكــتاب “القســم الذى حلف لإبـراهيم أبيـنا” (لو1: 73).
فالقسم قد أعطاه الله لإبراهيم؛ فكان لابد أن ينتظر حتى يأتى إبراهيم، وعندما أتى إبراهيم. كان قد مر عدة آلاف من السنين. فهذا يوضح أنه كان لابد من حدوث بعض المراحل لكى عنـدما يتم الخلاص، يكون إتمام الخلاص هـو تحقيق لوعود قالها الله، ونبوات كتبها الأنبياء القديسون، وسجلوها فى كتب العهد القديم.
إن الروح القدس كان يعمل فى شخصيات كثيرة. ومن بين هذه الشخصيات الرعاة الساهرون على حراسة رعيتهم. ولكن ليـس فقط لأنهم كانوا ساهرين، ولكن يوجد أسباب أخرى.. فزكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان عندما تكلم عن ما ذكرته الكتب المقدسة قال “كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر. خلاص من أعدائنا ومن أيدى جميع مبغضينا. ليصنع رحمة مع آبائنا ويذكر عهده المقدس. القسم الذى حلف لإبراهيم أبينا” (لو1: 70-73). أى أنه كان شخصاً يعيش ويدرس نبوات الأنبياء التى تتحدث عن مجيء المخلّص.
وأيضاً الأرملة القديسة التى عاشت فى الهيكل أربـع وثمانين سنة، وذلك بعد ترملها بسبعة سنين من زواجها. فهذه الأرملة كانت خلال هذه الأربع والثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل. وكما يقول الكتاب “وهى أرملة نحو أربع وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل عابدة بأصوام وطلبات ليلاً ونهاراً” (لو2: 37).
فقد ظلت أربع وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل. وذلك فى المكان المخصص للنساء، وليس فى الأماكن الخاصة بالكهنة. وقد كانت أثناء هذه السنين تدرس، وتستمع إلى الصلوات اليومية، والقراءات المقدسة، وتقرأ فى الأسفار المقدسة. أى أنها كانت متفرغة للعبادة أربع وثمانين سنة. لذلك عمل الروح القدس فى داخلها، فى نفس الوقت الذى كانت تعيش فيه كل هـذه المعانى التى تتكلم عن مجيء المخلص، وميلاد السيد المسيح.
*إن الحدث الذى رأته بعينها قد عاشته بقلبها. أى إنها قد رأتـه بعينى قلبها قبل أن تراه بعينيها الطبيعية.* فتقابل الإحساس الذى عاشته فى داخلها مع المنظر الذى رأته بعينيها. وعندما يتقابل شيئان يسرى التيار. مثلما يحدث عند غلق الدائرة الكهربية يصير من الممكن أن يسرى التيار. فالروح هو الذى تكلم على لسانها بدون أن يعلمها أحد.​
الرعاة كانوا ينتظرون الخلاص
إن هؤلاء الرعاة كانوا ينقادون بالروح القدس، فما الذى كان من الممكن أن يتحدثوا فيه أثناء سهرهم ليلاً؟ من المؤكد أنهم كانـوا يتحدثون فى النبوات وفى الأسفار المقدسة. فمثلاً من الممكن أن يقولوا إنهم يرعون الأغنام التى تقدم منها ذبائح كثيرة فى الهيكل، وهذه الذبائح ترمز إلى الخلاص الذى وعد به الله. *لكن متى سيأتى المخلص؟!*
يقول الكتاب إن حنّة بنت فنوئيل تكلمت عنه مع *جميع المنتظرين فداءً* فى أورشليم. *إن الله يعلن لمن ينتظره، ولكن الذى لا يهمه لماذا يعلن له؟!!* فهؤلاء الرعاة كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المخلّص لذلك يقول الكتاب “وكان فى تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم” (لو2: 8). وبالأخص أنهم كانوا فى بيت لحم اليهودية مدينة داود، ومن المعروف أن المسيح هو من نسل داود حسب الجسد، لذلك فهؤلاء الناس كانت المزامير هى تسليتهم.
إن التسبحة التى نقولها فى كل ليلة فى الكنيسة مليئة فى أجزاء كثيرة بالمزامير والتسابيح والنبوات التى تتحدث عن الخلاص، وعن عمل الله فى حياة البشر. والتسبحة نفسها غير المزامير بـها أجزاء من الأسفار المقدسة.  فمثلاً الهوس الأول تسبحة موسى النبى وأخـته مـريم النبية مـع شـعب إسـرائيل عـند عـبور البـحر الأحمر. وقد كانت رمزاً للخلاص، ورمزاً للمعمودية​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

إن الرعاة بكل تأكيد كانوا يسبحون، لذلك عندما كانـت هناك تسبحة على الأرض، كان هناك تسبيحاً فى السماء فيقول الكتاب “وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوى مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة” (لو2: 13-14).
*إن كلمة “بالناس المسرة” معناها باللغة اليونانية “المسرة فى قلوب الناس الصالحين”.* فالملائكة فرحوا بما حدث فى قلب الرعاة عندما سمعوا بشرى الخلاص. والمسيح هو رئيس السلام، وهو صانع السلام. *لأنه هو الذى سيصالح الله مع البشر، ويصالح الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان، ويصالح الإنسان مع نفسه.* وكذلك هو الذى قال “طوبى لصانعى السـلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون” (مت5: 9).
إن الرعاة كانوا يسبحون ويتأملون ويصلون، لذلك ظهر لهم الملائكة. *فمن يريد أن يحيا مع الملائكة حياة الصداقة والعشرة الحقيقية، يجب أن تمتلئ حياته بالصلاة، والتسبيح، والتأمل فى الأسفار المقدسة.*
يقول سفر أشعياء “ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه” (أش53: 7). ولذلك نقول فى القداس الغريغورى }أتيت إلى الذبح مثل حمل حتى إلى الصليب{ ويقول الكتاب أيضاً “أما الرب فسُرَّ بأن يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح” (أش53: 10). وأيضاً “حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين” (أش53: 12).. “وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا”        (أش53: 5). فالرعاة كانوا قد قرأوا هذا الكلام ويرددونه. *وكانوا يسألون الرب متى سيرسل الحمل الحقيقى الذى يحمل خطايا العالم كله؟ *​
أهمية السهر الروحى
إن هذه القلوب الساهرة المنتظرة المترقبة عمل الله؛ هى التى سيرسل الله إليها ملائكته. فالله لم يرسل ملائكته إلى الأشخاص المترفهين أو المتنعمين. بل أرسل إلى أناس يجلسـون فى العراء، وهم ساهرين على رعاية أغنامهم. وهذه هى أهمية السهر فى الحياة الروحية، وأهمية السهر فى الصلاة، وأهمية السهر فى الكنيسة والتسبيح.
إن هؤلاء كانوا رعاة للأغنام. والله كان يريد أن يرى رعاة للشعب. ويرى رعاية حقيقية. فيقول بفم نبيه حزقيال “يا ابن آدم تنبأ على رعاة إسرائيل، تنبأ وقل لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب للرعاة: ويل لرعاة إسرائيل الذين كانوا يرعون أنفسهم. ألا يرعى الرعاة الغنم؟! تأكلون الشحم وتلبسون الصوف وتذبحون السمين ولا ترعون الغنم. المريض لم تقووه والمجروح لم تعصبوه والمكسور لم تجبروه والمطرود لم تستردوه والضال لم تطلبوه بل بشدة وبعنف تسلطتم عليهم.  فتشتتت بلا راعٍ وصارت مأكلاً لجميع وحوش الحقل وتشتتت. ضلّت غنمى فى كل الجبال وعلى كل تلٍ عالٍ وعلى كل وجه الأرض تشتتت غنمى ولم يكن من يسأل أو يفتش” (حز34: 2-6).
فالله كان حزيناً أن رعاة بنى إسرائيل كانوا قد أهملوا الغنم، وأهملوا الرعاية، وبحثوا عن ملذاتهم الشخصية، وظلموا الخراف. لذلك قال بطرس الرسول للرعاة “ولا كمن يسود على الأنصبة بل صائرين أمثلة للرعية” (1بط5: 3).​
أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها يقول السيد الرب
يقول الرب للرعاة “هكذا قال السيد الرب هأنذا على الرعاة وأطلب غنمى من يدهم وأكفهم عن رعى الغنم ولا يرعى الرعاة أنفسهم بعد فأخلص غنمى من أفواههم فلا تكون لهم مأكلاً. لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب هأنذا أسأل عن غنمى وأفتقدها. كما يفتقد الراعى قطيعه يوم يكون فى وسط غنمه المشتتة هكذا أفتقد غنمى وأخلصها من جميع الأماكن التى تشتتت إليها فى يوم الغيم والضباب.. *أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها يقول السيد الرب*” (حز34: 10-15).
إذن الرب هو الراعى الحقيقى وقال السيد المسيح “أنا هو الراعى الصالح والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف” (يو10: 11). *فقد جاء السيد المسيح لكى يشفى الجراح، ويقيم البشرية من سقطتها. ويعيد آدم إلى الفردوس مرة أخرى. ولكن ذلك لمن يقبل محبته، ويقبل خلاصه.* كما هو مكتوب “وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون باسمه” (يو1: 12).
وهنا يظهر العلاقة الوثيقة بين ليلة ميلاد السـيد المسيح، وبين إعلان الرب عن نفسه أنا هو الراعى. وذلك سواء فى العهد القديم عندما قال “أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها يقول السـيد الرب” (حز34: 15)، أو كلام السيد المسيح عندما بدأ خدمته الخلاصية وعندما بدأ يتكلم عن نفسه باعتباره أنه هو الراعى الصالح وقال “وأنا أضع نفسى عن الخراف” (يو10: 15).​
الأدلة أن الرعاة كانوا مرشدين من الروح القدس
ومن الأدلة أن هؤلاء الرعاة كانوا مرشدين من الروح القدس؛ إنهم استجابوا لإعلان الملاك عندما قال “لا تخافوا فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، أنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب” (لو2: 10-11). أى أن الذى تنتظرونه قد حدث فاذهبوا وانظروا بأنفسكم “وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلاً مقمطاً مضجعاً فى مذود” (لو2: 12).
*فهل من الممكن أن يوضع طفل فى مذود للغنم؟!!* إن المذود هو المكان الذى يوضع فيه أكل الأغنام. فلماذا يوضع الطفل فى المذود؟!! لقد وضع فى المذود لأنه لم تجد العذراء مريم مكان فى البيت. فعندما ذهبت مع يوسف إلى بيت لحم لكى تكتتب يقول الكتاب “وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته فى المذود *إذ لم يكن لهما موضع فى المنزل*” (لو2: 6-7).
إن الله لم يجد له مكاناً فى قلوب البشر، فولد فى وسط الأغنام لكى يقول للبشر أنتم الذين رفضتمونى فى حياتكم من الممكن أن الحيوانات تكون أكثر قبولاً لى إذا جلست فى وسطهم. لكن أنا قد جئت لتحويل حياتكم من حيوانات إلى بشر لأن الإنسان قد خلق على صورة الله، فأنا أريد أن أحول هذه الحظيرة إلى كنيسة فى العهد الجديد.
وبالفـعل فإن كنيـسة بيت لحـم قد بُنيت فى مـكان المـذود الذى ولد فيه السيد المسيح وأصبحت كنـيسة عظيمة ضخمة فى بيت لحم اسمها كنيسة المهد. *فلم تعد حظيرة للخراف غير الناطقة لكن أصبحت حظيرة للخراف الناطقة أى البشر من شعب الله.*
“ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرجال الـرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذى أعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعاً فى المذود” (لو2: 15-16).
*فكيف عرف الرعاة فى أى حظيرة وُلد السيد المسيح؟!! *إنبيت لحم كلها هى مدينة الأغنام، فقد كان كل عمل داود هو رعاية الغنم فكيف عرفوا أين هى الحظيرة إن كان لم يظهر لهم نجم، أو ذهب معهم ملاك؟​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

إن المجوس قد احتاجوا للنجم لكى يرشدهم إلى مكان وجود الطفل يسوع، وكان ذلك بعد فترة من ميلاد السيد المسيح، بدليل أن هيرودس عندما حسب المدة وتحقق زمان النجم الذى ظهر حسب المدة من ساعة ظهور النجم حتى ذهاب المجوس فوجد هذه المدة حوالى سنتين فأرسل وذبح كل الأطفال من سن سنتين فما دون. فالمجوس لم يأتوا فى ليلة ميلاد السيد المسيح. ولكن فى بعض صور الميلاد يضعوا المجوس بها. لكن هذا ليس أكثر من تجميع لأحداث الميلاد فى صورة واحدة، وفى بعض الأحيان يقوم البعض بعمل مذود به تماثيل فى ليلة عيد الميلاد وذلك من أجل فرحة الأطفال الصغار، ولكن يجب أن يوضع هذا المذود خارج الكنيسة لأن الكنيسة القبطية لا يجب أن يدخلها أى تماثيل بل أيقونات فقط بما فى ذلك مغارة الميلاد التى تُعمل من أجل الأطفال.
ولكن الرعاة ذهبوا فى نفس ليلة ميلاده، *فكيف عرفوا مكان الحظيرة؟!!* لقد عرفوا لأن الروح القدس كان يرشدهم “فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعاً فى المذود. فلما رأوه أخبروا بالكلام الذى قيل لهم عن هذا الصبى” (لو2: 16-17).​
ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة
وكما أعلن الله عن ميلاد ابنه الوحيد للرعاة الذين يمثلون الشخصيات التى كان من الممكن أن يتعامل معها الله نظراً لأمانتهم فى وسط شعب إسرائيل المنتظر الخلاص. أيضاً بدأ الله يتعامل مع الأمم، إذ قال السيد المسيح “ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغى أن آتى بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتى وتكون رعية واحدة وراعٍ واحد” (يو10: 16).
فهنا يتكلم عن نفسه أنه هو الراعى الصالح. *والمقصود هنا بالخراف الأُخر* الأمم وليس اليهود، ولا نسل يعقوب أبو الأسباط الاثنى عشر، ولا نسل اسحق، ولا نسل إبـراهيم، لكن الأمم. وكما قال سمعان الشيخ “*نور إعلان للأمم* ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل” (لو2: 32).
فليس الخلاص الذى أتى الله لكى يعلنه مسألة تخص شـعب إسرائيل فقط. وإن كان قد قال “لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود” (يو4: 22) لكن المقصود فى هذه العبارة الأخيرة أن الله كان قد وعد إبراهيم أن بنسله تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. فالسيد المسيح من نسل إبراهيم. لكن البركة لجميع قبـائل الأرض. وفى سفر أشعياء “أنا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فأمسك بيدك وأحفظك وأجعلك عهداً للشعب *ونوراً للأمم*. لتفتح عيون العمى لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين فى الظلمة” (أش42: 6-7).​
نوراً تجلى للأمم
إن السـيد المسيح فى نظر الآب هو الابن الوحيد الذى سُرّت به نفسه وكما يقول الكتاب “هوذا فتاى الذى اخترته حبيبى الذى سُرّت به نفسى. أضع روحى عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق” (مت12: 18). وأيضاً فى سفر الأعمال قال “ولتُجرَ آيات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع” (أع4: 30).
فكلمة *“نوراً للأمم”* تعنى أن الخلاص ليس لشعب إسرائيل فقط، وإن كان الله قد ذكر هذا الكلام فى العهد القديم. وكان اليهود يعتبرون أنفسهم أنهم شعب الله الخاص. والله نفسه كان يتحدث إليهم باعتبارهم شعبه الخاص. ويقول الكتاب “والآن هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يـا إسرائيل لا تخف لأنى فديتك، دعوتك باسمك، أنت لى. إذا اجتزت فى المياه فأنا معك، وفى الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت فى النار فلا تلذع واللهيب لا يحرقك. لأنى أنا الرب إلهك قدوس إسرائيل مخلصك” (أش43: 1-3).
فكان الكلام موجهاً لإسرائيل. لكن فى خلال كلامه فى الإصحاح السابق بنفس السفر يقول *“نوراً للأمم”*. وكذلك عند حمل سمعان الشيخ السيد المسيح قال “*نوراً تجلى للأمم* ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل” (لو2: 32). فمن الواضح أن الله له قصد فى أن يدعو الأمم إلى ميراث الحياة الأبدية، وإلى أن يكونوا رعية مع شعب إسرائيل الذى يقبل ويؤمن بمسيحه. فتكون رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد.​
تعامل الله مع الأمم
لقـد بـدأ الله يتعامـل مع الأمـم فى وقت ميـلاد السـيد المسيح بطريقة لطيفة جداً. فـقد كان يوجد أشخاص حكماء فى بلاد المشرق أى ناحية فارس، ويسمون المجوس. وهم حكماء المملكة. وكان عملهم رؤية الأفلاك، وحساب الأزمنة.. وكان بعضهم يعمل فى التنجيم. فعندما أُخذ شـعب إسرائيل إلى السبى من مملكة بابل، وأصبحوا تحت حكم مملكة فارس، كان دانيال النبى موجوداً فى البلاد فى ذلك الوقت. وقد اختاره الملك لأنه وجـد فيه “روح الآلهة القدوسين” على حسب قولـه، والمقصود روح الله. وعيَّنه كبيراً للمجوس أى كبيراً للحكماء. وفى هذه الأيام كتب دانيال النبى السـفر وبه نبوات كثيرة عن السيد المسيح. مثل النبوة التى قـال فيها “سبعون أسبوعاً قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتـتميم الخطـايا ولكفـارة الإثـم وليؤتى بالبـر الأبدى ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين” (دا9: 24).​
المجوس يترقبون مجيء المخلص
إن النبوات التى فى سفر دانيال كانت تتكلم عن ميعاد ميلاد السيد المسيح. فيقول سبعون أسبوعاً أى 490 سنة ونطرح منها أسبوع فيكون 483 سنة والسيد المسيح كان يجب أن يبدأ خدمته الكهنوتية وعمره 30 سنه وذلك حسب الشريعة، وبهذه الطريقة يمكن حساب ميعاد ميلاد السيد المسيح. والمجوس حسب النبوات كانوا يترقبون ظهور علامة لهم. لذلك ظهر لهم ملاك فى صورة نجم. أى كائن سماوى كان يتحرك وغير ثابت. فإن كان هذا نجماً عادياً فى السماء، سيكون بعيداً جداً وكان غير ممكن أن يحدد المكان بالتحديد.
ولكن هذا النجم جاء ونزل فوق حيث كان الصبى. لقد كان هذا ملاكاً وليس نجماً عادياً. ولكن لأنهم يرصدون حركة النجوم، فقد رأوا هذا النجم أنه نجم غريب. ورأوا علامات مميزة ففهموا أنه نجم لملك عظيم، أو أنه ملك كبير فى الأرض. وبالنسبة للنبوة التى كانت عندهم فى سفر دانيال. فإن دانيال النبى كان كبيراً للمجوس. أى أن المجوس كانـوا تلاميذاً لـه ومـع تسلسل الأجيال. وعندمـا رأوا المنظر بدأوا يفهمون.
إن الروح القدس كان لا يعمل فى المجوس بنفس الصورة التى كان يعمل بها مع الرعاة ولكن ليس معنى هذا أنه لا يعمل نهائياً. ولكنه كان يتدرج معهم وذلك من خلال الأمور التى كانوا يستطيعون فهمها. فبالنسبة لهم كان سفر دانيال مثل أسفار الحكمة، أى أحكم الحكماء. فعندما نتذكر قصة نبوخذ نصر الملك عنـدما أخبره دانيال النبى بالحلم، وفسّر له الحلم وعيّنه كبيراً للمجوس فكل هذه الأمور تجعلهم يثقون فى نبوات دانيال النبى.
إن الله كـان يتعامل مع المجوس على حسب تفكيرهم. لـذلك ظهر لهم الملاك على هيئة نجم وعندما قادهم إلى بلاد اليهودية، ذهبوا إلى العاصمة أورشليم وإذا النجم قد اختفى. وهنا بدأوا يسألون الناس، وذهبوا إلى هيرودس الملك يسألون أين هـو المولود ملك اليهود فإننا رأينا نجمه فى المشـرق وأتينا لنسجد له.
وبدأ هيرودس الملك يضطرب وأرسل لإحضار رؤساء الكهنة ليسألهم أين يولد المسيح “فقالوا له فى بيت لحم اليهودية لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبى وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبى إسرائيل” (مت2: 5-6).
واضطرب هيرودس وقرر أن يقتل هذا الطفل المولود الذى سوف يأخذ الملك منه وذلك حسب نظرته للعالم. ولكن السـيد المسيح قال “مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم” (يو18: 36). فعندما خرج المجوس من عند الملك ظهر لهم النجم مرة أخرى. وهنا بدأ الإعلان السماوى يرجع إلى قيادتهم مرة أخرى.
وعندما وصلوا إلى البيت نزل النجم الذى كان يقودهم ثم اقترب من البيت. فعرفوا أن المولود هو ملك اليهود أو ملك ملوك الأرض أو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فى السموات وما على الأرض حسب تفسير حلم الملك نبوخذ نصر الذى فسّره له دانيال النبى وكتبه فى السفر المعروف باسمه.​
الروح القدس يرشد المجوس إلى أنواع الهدايا
عندما بدأ المجوس يستعدون لرحلتهم اختاروا بعض الهدايا لكى يقدموها للملك المولود فاختاروا ثلاث هدايا وهى: ذهـب ولبان ومر. فالمر له مذاق مر، ولكن رائحته عـطرية. واعتبروا أن هذه أنواع من الهدايا التى أحياناً تقدم لبعض الناس فى بعض المناسبات. ولكن بالنسبة للسيد المسيح كان لها مدلول عقائدى، ومدلول لاهوتى، ومدلول روحى، ومدلول نبوى.​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

فمن الواضح أن الروح القدس هو الذى أرشد المجوس إلى اختيار هذه الهدايا. ونلاحظ فى صورة الميلاد 

أنها تكون بها  ثلاثة من المجوس فقط. لكن من الممكن أن يكونوا أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص لأن الكتاب لم يذكر أنهم ثلاثة مجوس. ولكن الهدايا فقط هى التى ثلاثة. فهم مجموعة من الحكماء أتت من بلاد فارس من رحلة طويلة. ولكن الذين قدموا الهدايا هم ثلاثة أشخاص.

*لماذا ثلاث هدايا؟*

*إن اختيار عدد الهدايا ثلاثة هى إشارة إلى أن هذا المولود واحد من الأقانيم الثلاثة التى لإله واحد فى الجوهر مثلث الأقانيم. *فعدد الهدايا رمز وإشارة إلى السيد المسيح، ونوع الهدايا ذهب يرمز إلى أن السيد المسيح هو ملك، واللبان يرمز إلى إن السيد المسيح هو كاهن، والمر يرمز إلى أن السيد المسيح سوف يتألم من أجل خلاص العالم.
*فهـو ملك وكـاهـن ونبى* ولكن ليـس نبى مثـل باقى الأنبياء الذين سبقوه. ولكن هو رب الأنبياء. فهو ظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان، ولكن فى نفس الوقت هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فإذا تكلمنا عنه كملك فهو ليس ملكاً عادياً. ولكنه ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. وإذا قيل عنه نشيد فلا يقال نشيد عادى، بل يقال نشيد الأناشيد. وإذا كان هو كاهن فهو رئيس الكهنة الأعظم. الذى كهنوته كهنوت أبدى لا يزول. وإذا كنا نتكلم عنه كنبى فهو ليس مجرد نبى عادى. فمثلاً تـنبأ عن موته, وعن خراب أورشليم، وعن قيامته فى اليوم الثالث. وقد تحققت كل هذه النبوات فى حينها. وتنبأ أيضاً عـن نهـايـة العـالم. وسيتم ذلك لأن السـيد المسيح هـو الذى تنبأ بها.
وأهم نبوة قيلت “ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنـسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالمـوت ويسـلمونه إلى الأمم. فيهزأون بـه ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم” (مر10: 33-34).
وكانت هذه هى أهم نبوة قالها السيد المسيح. *وهذه النبوة كانت عن آلامه* لذلك ارتبط المر بمعنى النبوة عند السيد المسـيح أى أن المر إشارة إلى أنه نبى. أو أنه قد تنبأ عن موته وعن آلامه الخلاصية. فاللبان يرمز إلى الكهنوت لأن الكاهن يقدم ذبيحة البخور. وحتى عند الوثنيين فهم يبخرون للأوثان.
لذلك فإن مسألة التبخير وارتباطها بالكهنوت، مسألة معروفة من العهد القديم عند شعوب كثيرة. ولكن عندنا نحن لها مدلول روحى خاص. بل إن السيد المسيح نفسه كان رائحة بخور عطرة ونقول عنه أيضاً }هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة عن خلاص جنسنا فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المسـاء على الجلجثة{ (لحن “فى إيتاف إنف *vaietafenf*” الـذى يقال يوم الجمعة العظيمة ويقال بلحن آخر فى تسبحة يوم الأحد).
فالسيد المسيح أصعد ذاته رائحة رضا وسرور لله الآب فى طاعة كاملة. وفى سيرته العطرة كرئيس كهنة قدم الذبيحة المقبولة التى قبلها الآب السماوى، وبها كفَّر عن كل خطايا البشرية لكل الذيـن يؤمنون باسمه ويؤمنون بخلاصه ويقبلون أن يتشبهوا بموته وقيامته عندما يدفنون فى المعمودية مع المسيح ويقومون فيها أيضاً معه.
إن السيد المسيح عندما يتكلم من حيث إنه قد تنبأ *فلابد أن نتذكر أنه ليس مجرد نبى، ولكنه الله الكلمة المتجسد، وهو ابن الله الوحيد.* لكن من الطبيعى إذ ظهر فى الهيئة كإنـسان أن يـقول بعض الأمور التى تنبأ بها. وحينما تحدث نتأكد أنه كان يتكلم كلام الله. وليس مجرد كلاماً عادياً مثل أى إنسان عادى. فقد كانت نبوته عن موته على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات شيئاً هاماً جداً بالنسبة للكنيسة لهذا فحينما ظهر السيد المسيح بعد القيامة قال لتلاميذه “أما كان ينبغى أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده” (لو24: 26).​


كيف تعامل الروح القدس مع المجوس؟
إن الروح القدس قد تدرج مع المجوس. ففى البداية أرشدهم إلى اختيار أنواع الهدايا التى يقدمونها ثـم ظهر لهم نجم لكى يرشدهم إلى الطريق. ولكن بعد أن سجدوا للسيد المسيح الإله الكلمة ومخلّص العالم. بدأت علاقة الله معهم تكون أقوى من الأول، وبدأ الله يتعامل معهم بإعلانات سماوية واضحة فيقول الكتاب “ثم إذ أوحى إليهم فى حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس انصرفوا فى طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم” (مت2: 12).
وذلك لأن هيرودس كان يريد قتل الطفل، ولكن الله أوحى إليهم أن ينصرفوا فى طريق آخر. وبذلك نرى الروح القـدس قد بدأ يعمل فى حياتهم بصورة أقوى عن طريق الوحى. وهذا معناه أن الله يـدعو الأمم إلى معرفته عن طريق مجيء السيد المسيح إلى العالم. ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

السيد المسيح وصفاته الإلهية 
الانبا موسى


:download:

على الخلق        لاشك أن الخالق هو الله. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة "فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" (تك 1:1). والإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين يشرح كيف خلق الله كل شئ. وفى سفر أشعياء يقول الله "أنا الرب صانع كل شئ، ناشر السموات باسط الأرض" (أش 24:44). "أنا الرب صانع كل هذه" (أش 7:45). 

1- ومع ذلك هناك آيات فى الكتاب تذكر أن المسيح هو الخالق: 
أ- (يو 3:1) يقول يوحنا الإنجيلى عن السيد المسيح "كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً "كان فى العالم، وكون العالم به" (يو 10:1). 
ب- (عب 1:1) ويقول بولس الرسول "الذى به عمل العالمين". 
ج- (كو 16:1) ويقول أيضاً "فإن فيه خلق الكل، ما فى السموات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كانوا عروشاً أم سيادات أو رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق". 
د- (1كو 6:8) ويقول أيضاً "به جميع الأشياء ونحن به".

2- وقد ذكر الكتاب معجزات للسيد تدل على الخلق. 
منها معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين (لو 9: 10-17). 
وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة، أمكن بها إشباع هذه الآلاف. ويزيد هذه المعجزة قوة أن الجميع أكلوا وشبعوا. ثم رفع ما فضل عنهم من الكسر إثنتا عشرة قفة. فمن أين أتت كل هذه الكسر. أنها مادة لم تكن موجودة، خلقها الرب يسوع. وهذه المعجزة العظيمة ذكرها كل الإنجيليين الأربعة. 
ويشبه هذه المعجزة إشباع أربعة آلاف من الرجال عدا النساء والأطفال. وذلك من سبع خبزات وقليل من السمك (متى 15: 32-38) ثم رفعوا ما فضل عنهم سبعة سلال مملوءة. 
وهنا أيضاً خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة. والقدرة على الخلق هى من صفات الله وحده. 

3- ومن معجزات الخلق أيضاً تحويل الماء خمراً فى عرس قانا الجليل (يو 2). 
وهنا عملية خلق: لأن الماء مجرد أوكسجين وأيدروجين، فمن أين أتى الكحول وباقى مكونات الخمر؟ لقد خلق السيد كل هذا فى تلك المعجزة، التى مما يزيد قوتها أنها تمت بمجرد إرادته فى الداخل، دون أية عملية، ولا رشم ولا مباركة، ولا حتى صدر منه أمر كأن يقول فليتحول الماء إلى خمر.. إنما قال "املأوا الأجران ماء، فملأوها. ثم قال لهم إستقوا الآن" (يو 2: 7،8). وهكذا صار الماء خمراً بمجرد إرادته. أراد أن تخلق مادة الخمر فخلقت حتى بدون أمر. 

4- ومن معجزات الخلق أيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى (يو 9). 
لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل. وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول. الطين الذى يضعونه فى عين البصير فيفقده البصر، وضعه السيد فى محجرى الأعمى فصار عينين. ويزيد هذه المعجزة قوة أن الرب أمر المولود أعمى أن يغتسل بعد ذلك فى بركة سلوام. والمفروض أن الاغتسال بالماء يذيب الطين، ولكنه على العكس أمكن هنا أن يثبت الطين العينيين فى المحجرين، ويربطهما بشرايين وأنسجة وأعصاب.. ولكل هذا قال الرجل المولود أعمى لليهود "منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحداً فتح عينى مولود أعمى" (يو 32:9). 
هذا ويواجهنا سؤال لاهوتى هام وهو: 

5- كيف يكون المسيح خالقاً، بينما الخلق من صفات الله وحده؟ 
لقد كان يخلق بقوة لاهوته، باعتبار أنه الأقنوم الثانى، عقل الله. إذن فهل هو الذى خلق الكون أم الله الآب هو الذى خلق الكل؟ إن الله الآب خلق العالم كله بالابن، خلقه بعقله، بفهمه بمعرفته، بكلمته، أى بالأقنوم الثانى. لذلك يقول الرسول "الذى به عمل العالمين"، به أى بعقله، بحكمته. 


المسيح موجود فى كل مكان1- يقول عنه يوحنا الإنجيلى "فيه كانت الحياة" (يو 4:1). والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا، وفى الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال الله وحده. 

2- وقد أعطى السيد المسيح الحياة فى إقامته للموتى. 

وذكر الكتاب المقدس ثلاث معجزات من هذا النوع. 
أ- (مر 5: 22، 35-42) إقامة ابنة يايرس – وكانت مسجاه على فراشها فى البيت. وأهلها يبكون ويولولون كثيراً. 
ب- (لو 7: 11-17) إقامة ابن أرملة نايين، وكان محمولاً على نعش فى الطريق. وجمع كثير من المدينة حوله. 
ج- (يو 11) إقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام، وكان مدفوناً فى قبره، وقالت أخته عنه أنه قد أنتن. والمهم فى هذه المعجزات الثلاثة أنها تمت بالأمر. مما يدل على لاهوته، وعلى أنه مانح الحياة، وسنعرض لهذا الأمر بالتفصيل عند حديثنا عن إثبات لاهوت المسيح من معجزاته. 
3- ويكفى تعليقاً على معجزاته فى إقامة الموتى، قول السيد المسيح "لأنه كما أنه الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيى، كذلك الابن يحيى من يشاء" (يو 21:5). وهنا مساواة بينه وبين الآب، وأيضاً جعل منح هذه الحياة متوقفاً على مشيئته. 

4- قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه إنه "الواهب الحياة للعالم" (يو 33:6)، باعتباره "خبز الحياة" (يو 35:6). وقال "أنا هو خبز الحياة"، "النازل من السماء"، "إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد"، "والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم"، "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" (يو 6: 35-58). 
وهذا الفصل السادس من إنجيل يوحنا يقدم المسيح كمعطى للحياة، من خلال سر الافخارستيا، تقديم جسده ودمه، وأيضاً من جهة قول المسيح "وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" (يو 54:6). 

5- وتحدث المسيح عن ذاته بأنه يعطى الحياة الأبدية، كما قال "خرافى تسمع صوتى وأنا أعرفها فتتبعنى. وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد. ولا يخطفها أحد من يدى" (يو 10: 27،28). ونلاحظ هنا عبارة "أنا أعطيها". 

6- كذلك منح الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن به. فقال "لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". 

7- كذلك فى حديثه مع المرأة السامرية، شجعها أن تطلب منه "الماء الحى". وقال لها "من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. بل الماء الذى أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو 4: 10-14). ونلاحظ هنا قوله مرتين "الذى أعطيه" على إعتبار أنه منه هذه العطية، التى هى الحياة هنا التى تنبع إلى حياة أبدية. 

استنتاج: 
لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب، الذى به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها، وأنه يعطى حياة أبدية، وأنه يحيى من يشاء. والذى يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده.. أنها كلها أعمال من سلطان الله. 


المسيح هو الصالح القدوسليس أحد صالح إلا الله وحده: 
1- يقول سفر المزامير "الكل زاغوا معاً وفسدوا. ليس من يعمل صلاحاً، ليس ولا واحد" (مز 3:14)، (مز 3:53). وقد استشهد الرسول بهذه الآية فى رسالته إلى رومية (رو 12:3). 

2- ويشهد القديس يوحنا الحبيب بنفس هذه الحقيقة فيقول "إن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا" (1يو 8:1). وكذا إعترف القديسون أنهم خطاة. وبولس الرسول الذى صعد إلى السماء الثالثة قال "الخطاة الذين أو لهم أنا" (1تى 15:1). وقال "أما أنا فجسدى مبيع تحت الخطية.. وليس ساكن فىّ أى فى جسدى أى شئ صالح" (رو 7: 14،18). 

3- وبينما البشر كلهم خطاة، يكون الله هو الصالح الوحيد، كما يقول الرب نفسه "ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله" (متى 17:19). 

4- كذلك يقول الكتاب عن الله أنه قدوس، كما هتف له السارافيم "قدوس قدوس قدوس" (أش 3:6). وكما قالت العذراء "لأن القدير صنع بى عجائب، وإسمه قدوس" (لو 49:1). 

هـ- بل أكثر من هذا أن الكتاب يحصر القداسة فى الله وحده، حسب الترنيمة التى قيلت له فى سفر الرؤيا "عظيمة وعجيبة هى أعمالك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ.. من لا يخافك يارب ويمجد إسمك، لأنك وحدك قدوس" (رؤ 15: 3،4). إذ وصلنا إلى هذه النقطة نضع أمامنا الحقيقة الثانية وهى: 

المسيح قدوس وصالح: 
1- إن الملاك يبشر العذراء ويقول لها "الروح القدس يحل عليك، قوة العلى تظلك. فذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى إبن الله" (لو 35:1). 

2- وبطرس الرسول يوبخ اليهود بعد شفاء الأعرج، ويقول لهم عن رفضهم المسيح "ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار، وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل" (أع 14:3). 

3- وبولس الرسول يتكلم عن السيد المسيح فيقول "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد إنفصل عن الخطاة، وصارأ على من السموات" (عب 26:7). 

4- والكنيسة كلها صلت بعد إطلاق بطرس ويوحنا وقالت "إمنح عبيدك أن يتكلموا بكلامك بكل مجاهرة.. ولتجر آيات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع" (أع 30:4). أنظر أيضاً (أع 27:4). 

5- ونفس الرب فى رسالته إلى ملاك كنيسة فيلادلفيا يقول "هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذى له مفتاح داود، الذى يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح" (رؤ 7:3). 

6- وفى قداسة الرب يسوع، يبدو للكل وقد إنفصل عن الخطاة (عب 26:7). وأنه الوحيد الصالح. لذلك يقول لليهود متحدياً "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية؟‍.." (يو 46:8). ويقول عن الشيطان "رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فىّ شئ" (يو 30:14). 

7- ويشهد الرسل عنه قائلين: "مجرب فى كل شئ مثلنا بلا خطية" (عب 15:4). "ولم يعرف خطية" (2كو 21:5) و "ليس فيه خطية" (1يو 5:3). "والذى لم يفعل خطية، ولا وجد فى فمه مكر" (1بط 22:2). 

8- وحتى الغرباء والأعداء شهدوا عنه نفس الشهادة: فيهوذا الذى أسلمه قال "أخطأت إذ أسلمت دماً بريئاً" (مت 4:27). وبيلاطس الذى حكم عليه قال "إنى برئ من دم هذا البار" (مت 24:27). وزوجته أرسلت إليه تقول "إياك وهذا البار.." (متى 19:27). 

9- وحتى الشيطان شهد له قائلاً "أنا أعرف من أنت قدوس الله" (مر 24:1)، (لو 34:4). 

10- وحتى شهود يهوه شهدوا له فى مجلتهم (برج المراقبة – عدد يونيو 1953 ص 69). فى الإجابة عن سؤال حول قول سليمان الحكيم "رجلاً واحداً بين ألف وجدت. أما امرأة فبين كل أولئك لم أجد" (جا 28:7). 

فقالوا: إن عدد ألف كناية عن الكمال، وألف رجل كناية عن جميع الرجال، وإن كان لم يوجد وسط جميع النساء إمرأه واحده صالحه بلا خطية، فقد وجد بين الرجال واحد فقط صالح هو يسوع المسيح "الوحيد من هذا القبيل الذى عاش على الأرض". 

استنتاج: 
1- إن كان ليس أحد صالحاً، إلا واحد فقط وهو الله. وقد ثبت أن المسيح صالح أو هو الوحيد الصالح، إذن هو الله. هذا الذى إنفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات. 

2- وإن كان الله هو وحده قدوس (رؤ 4:15). وقد ثبت أن المسيح قدوس، إذن هو الله. 

سؤال: 
لماذا إذن حينما سأله الشاب الغنى أيها المعلم الصالح، أى صلاح أعمل لتكون لى الحياه الأبدية؟ أجابه: لماذا تدعوننى صالحاً. ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله (متى 19: 16،17). 
الجواب: 
هو أن اليهود اعتادوا أن ينادوا معلميهم بعبارة أيها المعلم، أو أيها المعلم الصالح. فالسيد المسيح أراد أن يسأل الشاب: هل هذا لقب روتينى تنادينى به كباقى المعلمين. إن كان الأمر هكذا فأعلم أنه ليس أحد صالحاً إلا الله وحده. فهل تؤمن أنى هذا الإله؟‍! 
ولكن السيد المسيح لم يقل أنه غير صالح. بل فى مناسبة أخرى قال أنا هو الراعى الصالح (يو 11:10) كما قال "من منكم يبكتنى على خطيه" (يو 46:8). 


المسيح هو الديانالله وحده هو الديان:
أبونا إبراهيم فى شفاعته فى أهل سادوم، يلقب الرب بأنه "ديان الأرض كلها" (تك 25:18). ويقول داود فى مزاميره "الرب يدين الشعوب" (مز 8:7)، "يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة" (مز 10:96)، "يدين المسكونة بالعدل" (مز 13:96)، (مز 9:98)، "يارب إله النقمات أشرق. أرتفع يا ديان الأرض" (مز 2:94)، "تخبر السموات بعدله. لأن الله هو الديان" (مز 6:50). وفى الرسالة إلى رومية "يدين الله العالم" (رو 6:3). 
وطبيعى أن الله يدين العالم، لأنه هو فاحص القلوب والكلى، وقارئ الأفكار، وعارف أعمال كل أحد. لذلك يدين بالعدل والاستقامة. 

المسيح هو الديان: 
1- يقول بولس الرسول "لأننا لابد أننا جميعاً نظهر أمام كرسى المسيح، لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد، بحسب ما صنع خيراً كان أم شراً" (2كو 10:5). 

2- وقال الرب فى إنجيل متى "إن إبن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد بحسب عمله" (متى 27:16). 

3- وقال أيضاً "ومتى جاء إبن الإنسان فى مجده، وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، فيميز بعضهم عن بعض، كما يميز الراعى الخراف من الجداء. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره ويقول.." (متى 25: 31-46)، ثم يشرح تفاصيل قضائه العادل: فيمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى، والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية". 

4- ويقول عن نهاية العالم "يرسل إبن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الآثم، ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار.." (متى 13: 41،42). 

5- ويقول القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس ".. الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته" (2تى 1:4). 

6- ويقول الرب فى سفر الرؤيا "وها أنا آتى سريعاً وأجرتى معى، لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله" (رؤ 22: 13،14). 

7- ولعل من أسباب قيامه بالدينونة، أنه يعرف أعمال كل أحد. وهكذا نجد أنه فى رسائله لملائكة الكنائس السبع فى آسيا، يقول لكل راعى كنيسة "أنا عارف أعمالك" (رؤ 2: 2،9،13،19)، (رؤ 3: 1،8،15). أنظر أيضاً (متى 7: 22،23). 

إستنتاج: 
فإن كان المسيح هو الديان، فإنه يكون الله، لأن الله هو الديان. وهو يفعل ذلك، ويحكم على أفعال الناس لأنه يعرفها. وأيضاً لقوله: 

8- "فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا الفاحص الكلى والقلوب. وسأعطى كل واحد بحسب أعماله" (رؤ 23:2). إذن ليس هو فقط يعرف الأعمال، وإنما بالأكثر فاحص القلوب والكلى. وهذا يقدم لنا دليلاً آخر على لاهوته. 

:download:

المصدر :http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/sprit/SPR3/SPR32.htm


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

المسيح الذبيح
نيافة الأنبا رافائيل​"قد عرفت أن كل ما يعمله الله أنه يكون إلى الأبد" (جا 14:3).

هذه سمة أساسية تميز أعمال الله. أنها أعمال أبدية لا تنتهى... فإذا كنا نؤمن - بغير شك - أن المسيح هو الله المتجسد، فأعماله - بلا شك أعمال إلهية أبدية لا تنتهى.. وبالتالى فإن ذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة أبدية لا تنتهى حتى أن الملاك المبشر بالقيامة ذكر أنه "يسوع الناصرى المصلوب" (مر 6:16)، حتى بعد قيامته... ولا عجب فقد رآه يوحنا الرائى "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ 6:5)، ومعلمنا بولس يتكلم مع شعبه فى كورنثوس قائلاً: "لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).

هذا الصليب الدائم والمستمر والأبدى يتجلى كل يوم على المذبح القدس فنرى يسوع "حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح".
المسيح ذبيحة حقيقية :
إن كل ذبائح العهد القديم من موسى وما قبل موسى لم تكن إلا رمزاً وإشارة للذبيحة الحقيقية التى قدمها ربنا يسوع بدم نفسه (عب 12:9) وقد سبق أن إشارة النبوات إلا هذا الذبيح العظيم "مثل شاه سيق إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. فى تواضع انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به. لأن حياته تنتزع من الأرض" (أع 32:8،33). وعندما تساءل الخصى "عمن يقول النبى هذا. عن نفسه أم عن واحد أخر. ففتح فيلبس فاه وأبتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع" (أع 34:8،35)، أنه الرب يسوع الذى شهد عنه المعمدان قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو29:1) والذى تكلم عنه أرميا بروح النبوة: "وأنا كخروف داجن يساق إلى الذبح" (أر 19:11)، وذبيحة يترنم بها السمائيون "لأنك ذبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة" (رؤ 9:5)، "مستحق هو الخروف أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة" (رؤ 12:5)، ونتغنى بها فى القداس الغريغورى: "أتيت إلى الذبح مثل خروف حتى إلى الصليب"، "احتملت ظلم الأشرار. بذلت ظهرك للسياط. وخديك أهملتهما للطم. لأجلى يا سيدى لم ترد وجهك عن خزى البصاق"، وقد استعارت الليتورجيا هذا النصوص من نبوة أشعياء القائل: "لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا. محتقر فلم نعتد به. ولكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاه تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه... من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفى جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء أنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبى. وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته. على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. وإن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع. وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها... لذلك اقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (أش 2:53-12)، "بذلت ظهرى للضاربين وخدى للناتفين وجهى لم استر عن العار والبصق" 
(أش 6:50).

عجيب أشعياء هذا المفتوح العينين الذى سبق ورأى يوم ابن الإنسان فتهلل ووصفه كرؤيا العين فحق بذلك أن يكون النبى الإنجيلى.

"مقدسة ومملوءة مجداً هذه الذبيحة التى ذبحت عن حياة العالم كله" (قسمة الملائكة)، "هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد وذبح وانحنى بالصليب" (القسمة السريانية).الإفخارستيا ذبيحة غير دموية :
إن الإفخارستيا التى سلمها المسيح لتلاميذه هى امتداد الصليب، ولكنها ليست تكرار للصليب لأن السيد المسيح قد صلب مرة واحدة لأجلنا "نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع لمسيح مرة واحدة" (عب 10:10)، وصليبه لم ينته بعد ولن ينتهى بل هو فعل أبدى - كما ذكرنا.. لذلك فالصليب يحضر كل يوم على المذبح فى سر الخبز والخمر اللذين أخذا قوتهما من قول السيد المسيح: "هذا هو جسدى، هذا هو دمى". وهنا تكون طبيعة الخبز والخمر صارت بالتقديس والإيمان هى ذات المسيح المذبوح لله دون إقحام الحواس. ودون تغيير فى المادة وشكلها وطعمها فنحن نتناول جسد الرب ودمه بالحق تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر "أظهر وجهك مع هذا الخبز" (صلاة التحول).

وهذا مما يجعل الليتورجيا تلح وتؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة ليست دموية (كالعهد القديم) ولكنها ذبيحة روحية نطقية عقلية حقيقية "هذه التى ليس دم الناموس حولها ولا بر الجسد لكن الخروف روحى، والسكين نطقية وغير جسمية" (صلاة الصلح باسيلى)، "الذبيحة الناطقة غير الدموية" (صلاة الحجاب)، "هذه الصغيرة المقدسة الناطقة الروحانية غير الدموية" (صلاة صلح كيرلس)، "هذه الذبيحة الناطقة وهذه الخدمة غير الدموية" (القداس الكيرلسى)، "ذبيحة ناطقة سمائية التى هى الجسد الإلهى والدم الكريم اللذان لمسيحك" (القسمة الوجيزة)، "الذى قبل من أيدينا نحن الضعفاء هذه الذبيحة العقلية والحقيقية وغير الدموية".

والسيد المسيح أمرنا أن "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو 19:22)، وقوله: "اصنعوا" هنا يعنى "فعلاً" وليس "فكراً" للذكرى، والمعنى أن نصنع ونفعل ما عمله المسيح فى الإفخارستيا على رسم الصليب وما تم فيه، فهنا الإفخارستيا تعنى استحضار فعل الذبح وسفك الدم ليس لمجرد الذكر أو الذكرى بل الاستحضار الفعلى للاشتراك فى ذات السر، فكلما أكلنا الإفخارستيا وشربنا الكأس المقدسة فنحن نمارس الكسر الحقيقى للجسد والسفك الحقيقى للدم أى الصليب بكل أسراره الإلهية دون أن نسفك دماً جديداً ودون أن نذبح فصحاً آخر... هذا ما تعنيه الليتورجى بأن الذبيحة ليست دموية.. فخبز الإفخارستيا فعل وليس فكراً: أكل جسد ممزق مع أنه كان فى يده خبزاً، وشرب دم مسفوك مع انه خمر فى الكأس، فهو إعلان وأستعلان لسر موت الرب الدائم بالإيمان دون الاعتماد على الحواس بالتمزيق والسفك ومستمراً بطول الزمان إلى المنتهى.المسيح هو الكاهن الذى قدم ذاته :
"هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسه. فإشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة. فتح باب الفردوس ورد آدم إلى رئاسته مرة أخرى.. من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة ورد الإنسان مرة أخرى إلى الفردوس" (الأرباع الخشوعية فى دورة البخور).

"أنت هو ذبيحة المساء الحقيقية الذى اصعدت ذاتك من أجل خطايانا على الصليب المكرم كإرادة أبيك الصالح" (سر بخور عشية).

"وسبقت أن تجعل ذاتك حملاً بغير عيب عن حياة العالم" (أوشية التقدمة).

"بذل ذاته فداء عنا إلى الموت الذى تملك علينا" (القداس الباسيلى).

"لأنك فى الليلة التى أسلمت فيها ذاتك بإرادتك وسلطانك وحدك" (القداس الغريغورى).

"يا الله الذى أسلم ذاته عنا خلاصاً من أجل خطايانا" (القداس الغريغورى).

"وبذلك ذاتك للذبح من أجل خطايانا، شفيتنا بضرباتك وبرئنا بجراحاتك" (صلاة بعد التناول).

فالمسيح قبل الصليب بإرادته.. بل لقد جاء متجسداً لأجل أن يقدم ذاته ذبيحة عنا "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم" (يو 37:18)، وقال لبيلاطس: "لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق" (يو 11:19)، ولذلك فقد سبق الصليب وأعطانا جسده المكسور ودمه المسفوك ليعلن بذلك أن ما حدث يوم الجمعة سبق وأن قبله بإرادته ونفذه بحريته يوم الخميس "الحكمة (المسيح) بنت بيتها... ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها. أيضاً رتبت مائدتها... هلموا كلوا من طعامى واشربوا من الخمر التى مزجتها" (أم 2:9-5)، "دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب 14:9)، "ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه" (عب 26:9).

فالمسيح إلهنا هو الذبيحة الحقيقية وهو الكاهن الذى قدم ذبيحة نفسه وهو الله قابل الذبيحة ومعطى الغفران بموجبها لكل من يشترك فيها بالأكل والشرب والإيمانالمسيح حاضر على المذبح :

"هوذا كائن معنا على هذه المائدة اليوم عمانوئيل إلهنا حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله الجالس على عرش مجده" (صلاة القسمة).

ويتجلى المسيح الذبيح عندما يرفع أبونا الإبروسفارين فنرى الخبز الموضوع فى الصينية (حمل الله) ويشهد الشماس فى لحن (اسبازيستى) "ارفعوا أعينكم ناحية الشرق لتنظروا المذبح. جسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا موضوعين عليه"..

ويعلن الأب الكاهن للشعب "الرب معكم" ويطلب منهم "ارفعوا قلوبكم - اشكروا الرب".. وتصل الليتورجيا إلى قمة إستعلان حضور المسيح الإفخارستى عند حلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر ليحولها إلى جسد الرب ودمه حينئذ يخلع الأب البطريرك أو الأسقف تاجه ويترك عصا الرعاية (الحية النحاسية) ولا يعود الكاهن تلتفت للوراء أو يرشم الشعب أو يرشم الذبيحة لأن المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم قد حضر معنا على المائدة المقدسة وهو الذى يقوم بمباركة الشعب وتقديس ذبيحة نفسه.
ويتقدم الكاهن ثالثة ليقدم أواشى للمسيح الذبيح.. إذ - كما شرحنا من قبل - كلما استعلن المسيح فى الكنيسة بهيبة الكاهن بطلبات - الأواشى الشعب واحتياجاته... مرة فى عشية وباكر (المسيح المحتجب) ومرة فى الإنجيل (المسيح المعلم) هنا للمرة الثالثة (المسيح الذبيح).

ومجىء المسيح للكنيسة يستدعى حضور مجمع القديسين معه... لأننا جميعاً - فى السماء وعلى الأرض - أعضاء جسده المقدس.. فحضوره يستلزم حضور أعضائه... لذلك ينتبه الأب الكاهن ويقدم صلوات عد ومع مجمع القديسين ويطلب سؤلاتهم عنا - علامة الشركة والاتحاد والحب مثالاً للثالوث المقدس الواحد.

وفى النهاية المجمع يذكر الأب الكاهن آبائنا وأخوتنا الذين سبقوا فرقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى ونحن أيضاً الغرباء أن يحفظنا فى الإيمان وأن نكمل مثلهم...

ثم يقسم الكاهن الجسد تمهيداً لتوزيع على المؤمنين.. والقسمة ترمز لآلام المسيح وتمزيق جسده بالصليب لذلك تكون صلواتها بلحن تذللى بخشوع..

وعندما يغمس أبونا (الأسباديقون) فى الدم المقدس ويرشم به الجسد إنما يعلن عن جراحات المسيح حيث يضخ الكاهن الجراحات بدم المسيح... فيظهر بالحقيقة المسيح إلهنا (حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح) 

سيدى يسوع المذبوح عنى... هوذا جراحاتك تنزف.. ودماؤك تقطر على المذبح. وها أنا أقف حائراً أمام حبك.. ألتمس قطرة من نزيف نعمتك.

قطرة واحدة تطهر أعماقى وكل كيانى.. وتغسل وتبيض ثيابى التى لوثتها بخطيتى ونجاساتى.


المصدر :http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/church/CH5/ch53.htm


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*المسيح الراعى*
*نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​"لأنه جعل الأبوة مثل الخراف يبصر المستقيمون ويفرحون".

أن المسيح فى الكنيسة كراع يرعى غنمه ويربضها ويعتنى بها "أنا أرعى غنمى واربضها يقول السيد الرب" (حز 15:34) والمسيح فى صعوده إلى السموات بعد قيامته كان يقصد أن يجلس عن يمين الأب بناسوته الذى أخذه منا ليمارس به ومن خلاله كهنوتاً أبدياً فى السموات حيث يجلس على العرش الإلهى ليرعى كنيسته.. يرعاها بحب واهتمام.. يرعاها بروحه القدوس الذى وعدنا أن يرسـله إلينا من عنـد الأب (يو 26:15) ليكون معنا ويكمث فينا (يو 16:14،17) ويستجلب لنا كل ما للابن من نعمة وعطية ومفاعيل خلاصية "ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 14:16).. والروح القدوس ينتخـب فى الكنيسة أناساً يقيمهم خداماً يرعون شعب الله "أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله.." (أع 28:20) وهذه الرعاية التى يقوم بها الأباء ما هى إلا ممارسة كهنوت المسيح فى الكنيسة فالمسيح هو الكاهن الأعظم ورئيس الرعاة "وأقيم عليها راعياً واحداً فيرعاها عبدى داود (المسيح) هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعيا" (حز 23:34) وهو يرعى الكنيسة بنا ومن خلالنا لذلك فالكاهن فى الكنيسة هو (أب) ومن أجمل تقاليد كنيستنا القبطية أن ننادى الأب الأسقف والكاهن بلقب "أبونا" بل ويقف على قمة الهرم الكنسى شخص محبوب يسمى "البابا" ووظيفته "بطريرك" أى رئيس "الأباء" أو بالأولى "أب الأباء" فكل كهنوت كنيستنا هو أبوة روحية غامرة يتلقنها الكاهن "فى أية درجة" من المسيح ويشبع بها بفيض فتشع منه روحاً ينسكب فيغمر الكنيسة بفيض الحب والأبوة والاهتمام والرعاية "التراكم علىّ كل يوم، الاهتمام بجميع الكنائس، من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف، من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب" (2كو 28:11،29) هذه هى الأبوة التى تنسكب كأنهار مياه حية من أحضان الثالوث المقدس فحتى العالم عبر الكاهن.
1- الرعاية :
الراعى هو الأب الذى يقبل جميع أولاده - على علاتهم - ويهتم باحتياجاتهم ويسهر على راحتهم ويحمل همومهم ويتوب عنهم كمثل ما عمل أيوب من جهة بنيه "وكان لما دارت أيام الوليمة أن أيوب أرسل فقدسهم (أبناءه) وبكر فى الغـد وأصعد محرقات على عددهم لأنه قال: ربما أخطأ بنى وجدفوا على الله فى قلوبهم وهكذا كان أيوب يفعل كل الأيام" (أى 5:1).

والكاهن فى قبوله الجميع لا يجذبهم إلى نفسه بل إلى من يمثله ويخدمه أى المسيح وعندما يقبلهم إنما يرى فيهم المسيح "ما فعلتموه بأحد أخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر فبى فعلتم" (مت 40:25) لأن كل من اجتاز المعمودية قد صار بالحق عضواً فى جسد المسيح.. والكاهن مستأمن على جسد المسيح ليخدمه ومن هنا يصير اهتمام الكاهن بكل عضو فى الكنيسة هو اهتمام بالمسيح.. نعم أن هذا الاهتمام المتسع مؤلم أحياناً كثيرة ويصلب الكاهن صلباً ويحرمه من حقه الطبيعى فى الراحة والإجازة ولكن رغم ذلك فالأب دائماً يفرح بفرح أولاده ونجاحهم وتقدمهم وشبعهم.
لذلك يعلمنا أبونا قداسة البابا شنوده "إذا تعب الكاهن يستريح الشعب وإذا استراح الكاهن يتعب الشعب" الكاهن يكسر ذاته فى أقدام وصبر وفرح بالآخرين.. وهذا هو صلب المسيح.. والخدمة لا تزيد عن كونها صليب المسيح. أن نخدم الناس يعنى أن نحيا فى محبة الله للناس، ومحبة الله هذه عبّر عنها بالصليب "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3).. فالكاهن الأب يدخل فى خبرة هذه المحبة المصلوبة لأن هذا هو واقع خدمته.. أنه يقدم حباً بلا حدود لشعب متسع متباين فى فكره وقبوله لخدمة الكاهن.. قد يقابل حب الكاهن بعدم الاكتراث أو بالرفض ولكنه على كل حال أب.. يظل مجاهداً ومنبهاً ومنذراً ومشجعاً على رجاء، أن يخلص الابن ويقبل إلى الحق.. فالمسيح نفسه "إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1) ولكنه أكمل سعيه نحو خلاص البشر حتى التمام لأنه أب يحب أولاده..

وكذلك الكاهن "إن كانوا قد اضطهدونى فسيضطهدونكم" (يو 20:15)، "ليس عبد أعظم من سـيده 
ولا رسول أعظم من مرسله" (يو 16:13)..

فالكاهن يحمل نير المسيح وينحنى تحت أقدام الأبناء ليغسل قاذوراتهم وهو مترفق بهم "كنا مترفقين فى وسطكم كما تربى المرضعة أولادها هكذا إذ كنا حانين إليكم كنا نرضى أن نعطيكم لا إنجيل الله فقط بل أنفسنا أيضاً لأنكم صرتم محبوبين إلينا كنا نعظ كل واحد منكم كالأب لأولاده ونشجعكم، ونشهدكم لكى تسلكوا كما يحق لله الذى دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده" (1تس 7:2-12)، وهذا الحمل لا يسبب تأففاً للأب ولا يمثل عبء جهد غير محبوب بل بالعكس يصرخ مع معلمنا بولس الرسول: "أفرح فى آلامى لأجلكم" (كو 24:1) ففرح الكاهن بعطائه تلزمه بأن يعطى أكثر مما ينتظر الناس منه، ليس آيات ولا أعمالاً لا باهرة بل أبوة روحية حانية.

خدمة الكاهن هى أن يلد أبناء لله، ويتألم لأجل أبنائه ويسببهم كما يتألم معهم فى نموهم الروحى كأولاد لله، وهو لا يستطيع أن يلد حياة دون بذل حياته ولكن العجيب والمفرح في آن واحد أنه لا يبذل حياته هو، بل أن حياة المسيح هى التى تبذل وتنسكب من خلاله، وبقدر ما يبذل الكاهن نفسه حباً بالمسيح تكون الغلبة لحياة المسيح التى تعمل فى أولاده الله وتحييهم وهو معهم لحياة أبدية وبقدر البذل تستعلن الأبوة وحسن الرعاية ويتجلى المسيح الراعى فى شخص الكاهن.

رأينا فيما سبق أن المسيح يحضر فى الكنيسة على أربعة مستويات :

أ- المسيح المحتجب فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر.
ب- المسيح المعلم فى قداس القراءات.
ج- المسيح الذبيح فى قداس الأفخارستيا.
د- المسيح الراعى فى شخص الأب الأسقف والأب الكاهن.

والراعى فى الكنيسة هو أيضاً وسيط وقدوة للرعية ويستمد وساطته وقدوته من المسيح الراعى الأعظم.2- الوساطة :
الوسيط هو من يقف فى الوسط بين فريقين يصل بينهما ويحاول التوفيق بينهما محاولاً إيجاد الوحدة الكاملة بينهما. والفريقان هنا هما الله والإنسان "ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا" (أى 33:9) ومعروف أن العلاقة الرائعة التى جمعت بين الله والإنسان فى الفردوس قد تشوهت وبترت بسبب السقوط فكان لابد من وسيط يقوم بالمصالحة.. ولم يكن الوسيط إلا ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع (1تى 5:2،6) فالمسيح هو رئيس الكهنة الأعظم (لحن ميغالو) ولكنه منذ البداية قد أختار أناساً ليمارس فيهم وبهم ومن خلالهم كهنوته الخاص "ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثنى عشر وأعطاهم سلطاناً على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها، ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف" (مت 1:10)، "وبعد ذلك عين الرب سبعين آخرين أيضاً وأرسلهم أثنين، أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعاً أن يأتى" (لو 1:10) إلا أن مهمتهم لم تنحصر فى هذا العالم ولم تقتصر عليه بل أعطاهم أن يمارسوا كل كهنوته، فهم معه حيث هو (يو 24:17) ويشتركون فى سلطانه (مت 18:28-20)، وما يحلونه على الأرض تحله السماء (مت 19:16) بل صار المسيح متجلياً فيهم حتى أنه قال لهم: "الذى يسمع منكم يسمع منى والذى يرذلكم يرذلنى" (لو 16:10) فالكاهن هو حضور شخصى للمسيح فى الكنيسة - لاحظ أن ألحان استقبال الأسقف فى الكنيسة هى ألحان تعلن عن حضور المسيح (أبؤرو ايفلوجيمينوس اكسماروؤت) وبهذا المنظور يكون الكاهن وسيطاً بين الله والناس إذ أنه يمثل شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح فهو من جهة متحد بالمسيح ومن جهة أخرى يجمع كل الشعب فى قلبه بالأبوة والحب ليوحدهم بالمسيح.. الكاهن يتم فى أحشائه كل يوم سر أشبه ما يكون بما حدث فى بطن العذراء حيث يجتمع ما هو إلهى (المسيح فيه) مع ما هو إنسانى (أبوته لكل الشعب) "مأخوذ من الناس يقام لأجل الناس فيما لله" (عب 1:5)، "أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم" (غل 19:4).

إن هذه المعاناة اليومية التى يقاسيها الكاهن ما هى إلا علامات أبوته التى بها يحمل هموم الناس ويطرحها تحت قدمى المسيح.. أنه يتوب مع كل تائب "عبدك (فلان) وضعفى نحن المنحنين برؤوسنا أمام وجهك المقدس ارزقنا رحمتك، اقطع عنا كل رباطات خطايانا.." (التحليل الذى يقرأه الكاهن على رأس المعترف) ويصلى عن كل مريض ومسافر ومنتقل.. ويطلب عن خلاص العالم والبهائم والزروع والمياه واليتيم والغريب والضيف، ويئن مع الذين فى السجن والمنفى ومع المظلومين والمتألمين ويرفع تنهدات بنى البشر لله أمام المذبح حاملاً عار الناس وخطيتهم متشبهاً بالمسيح الذى منه تستمد كل أبوة وكل قوة.3- النموذج :
ليس الكاهن واعظاً ولكنه أب يسلم أولاده روح المسيح أنه أكثر من أن يكون معلماً أو مرشداً روحياً بل هو شاهد عيان لانسكاب الروح القدس فى أبنائه، أنه إنسان تتجلى فيه بوضوح روح النبوة فى العهد الجديد - ليس بمعنى من يتنبأ بالمستقبلات بل من ينبئ بفكر الله وإرادته ويعلنه ويعلمه للناس.

الكاهن فى الكنيسة يقود أولاده نحو المسيح فى مسيرة روحية متدرجة يتبعون خطواته فيما هو يتبع خطوات المسيح "لأنه وإن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين فى المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون لأنى أنا ولـدتكم فى المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل فاطلب إليكم أن تكونوا متمثلين بـى" (1كو 15:4،16)، "كما أنا أيضاً بالمسيح" (1كو 1:11).
فالحياة الروحية التقوية لا تلقن، ولا يقدر المعلم الروحى إلا أن يساعد على نضجها ونموها، وهذا يكون بحياته وسلوكه التلقائى العفوى التقوى، ويكن بالتفاف الأبناء حوله ليشربوا منه روح التقوى والعفة والوداعة "كن قدوة للمؤمنين فى الكلام فى التصرف فى المحبة فى الروح فى الإيمان فى الطهارة" (1تى 12:4).

وروح المسيح هذه تنتقل من جيل إلى جيل خلال الآباء الذين يحملون الوديعة ويسلمونها لأبنائهم بأمانة وتقوى "كونوا متمثلين بى معاً أيها الأخوة ولاحظوا الذين يسيرون هكذا كما نحن عندكم قدوة" (فى 17:3)، "وأنتم صرتم متمثلين بنا وبالرب.. حتى صرتم قدوة لجميع الذين يؤمنون" (1تس 6:1،7)، "لكى نعطيكم أنفسنا قدوة حتى تتمثلوا بنا" (2تس 9:3)، "وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضاً" (2تى 2:2)، "وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورأيتموه فىّ فهذا افعلوا" (فى 9:4).

هنا - وبسبب الأبوة فى الكنيسة - لم يعد الإيمان نظريات فلسفية تحارب عنها الكنيسة ضد الهراطقة أو مجرد تحديدات قانونية أقرتها الكنيسة فى مجامعها المسكونية، بل هو حياة يعيشها الآباء فيلتقطها منهم الأبناء لينقلوها بدورهم إلى الأحفاد "من جيل إلى جيل وإلى دهر الدهور أمين".

إن سبب نقاوة إيمان أثناسيوس (تقواه)، وسبب تمسك الأقباط بإيمان أثناسيوس أنه (أبوهم).. ولا عجب فأثناسيوس نفسه شرب روح التقوى من أبيه (أنطونيوس).

لقد عاش الآباء سر الثالوث ففهموا كيف تكون الأبوة والبنوة والروح الواحد ضار الثالوث المعاش فيهم مصدر روح الأبوة فيهم فالتقط الأبناء روح الثالوث وأدركوه لا على مستوى العقل بل على مستوى الخبرة الحياة المعاشة فى الكنيسة من خلال وحدة الكنيسة (الله الواحد) وتنوع أعضائها (الله الثالوث).

كذلك عاش الآباء سر التجسد فأدركوا كرامة الجسد وقداسة المادة وسلكوا كما يليق بتجسد الابن الوحيد وحضوره فى العالم وسطنا.. وكان التجسد الإلهى ينبوع تقواهم ونظرتهم المقدسة للجسد والمادة والعالم والكون.. والتقط الأبناء نفس الروح وعاشوها.

والأب الروحى فى قيادته لتلاميذه صاعداً بهم إلى القمم الروحية يأخذوهم هويداً، هويداً لئلا يستكدهم بحماس روحى مزيف، فروح الأبوة لا ينتقل من الأب إلى تلاميذه بطريقة فورية إنما يتطلب نمواً ناضجاً هيناً يصير بعد معاناة وطول أناة "هذا أصلية أن تزداد فى المعرفة وفى كل فهم" (فى 9:1)، أنه "أنس ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام أسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعاله دعوة الله العليا فى المسيح يسوع" (فى 13:3،14)، والآباء الأقباط يعرفون أن نقطة الانطلاق لهذا النمو التدريجى الأصيل هى المعمودية.. ففيها أخذنا كل موهبة وكل نعمة نحتاجها على مدى جهادنا الروحى الطويل بطول العمر.. ودور الأب أن يطلق فينا هذه الطاقات تدريجياً - ويدعمها يومياً بنعمة الأفخارستيا، فيصير الصليب - مترجماً علمياً بالمعمودية والأفخارستيا - ينبوع جهادنا ونمونا منسكباً فينا من خلال أنامل الأب الروحى.

ربى يسوع دعنى أراك وأتلامس معك فى أبوة أبى الكاهن وفى ذبيحتك الأفخارستيا دع حضورك فىّ أن يكون دائماً لأشبع بك وأتحد بك وتصير فىّ وأنا فيك آمين.



المصدر : http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/church/CH5/ch54.htm


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*المسيح المحتجب*
*نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​كما أنه لا يمكن أن تتخيل جسداً يعيش بدون رأس هكذا لا يمكن أن تكون الكنيسة بدون المسيح... فالمسيح للكنيسة هو المعنى والمحتوى والرأس للجسد وبدونه تتحول الكنيسة إلى مؤسسة إنسانية جوفاء... المسيح للكنيسة هو تاريخها وطقسها وعقيدتها وخدمتها... المسيح هو الكل فى الكل، فإذا مارسنا الكنيسة دون أن نكتشف المسيح فيها فباطل هو عناؤنا وباطلة هى ممارستنا ونكون كمن يحرث فى المياه.

والمسيح حاضر فى الكنيسة على الدوام (عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الآن بمجد أبيه والروح القدس) حسب وعده الصادق "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 20:28) فإذا اجتمعت الكنيسة يحضر المسيح "لأنه حيثما أجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بأسمى (الكنيسة) فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" (مت 20:18)، ولأن الكنيسة هى إجماع دائم لا ينقطع (جعلنا له شعباً مجتمعاً) حتى ولو لم يظهر هذا دائماً - فالمسيح إذا حاضر فى الكنيسة بدون انقطاع المسيح حاضر يرعى شعبه ويجمعهم كالحملان "هوذا السيد الرب بقوة يأتى وذراعه تحكم له هوذا أجرته معه وعملته قدامه كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان وفى حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات" (أش 10:40،11).

والمسيح حاضر أيضاً ليسند جهادنا الضعيف بنعمته القوية وليعطينا حياة من حياته بدمه وجسده.. وفى النهاية وبالإجماع المسيح حاضر فينا ليعطى وجودنا معنى وقيمة ولعبادتنا قوة وقبولاً "لأنكم بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (يو 5:15)، والكنيسة عروس المسيح تعرف سره وتفهم قصده وتميز حضوره وتتفاعل مع هذا الحضور الإلهى وتعبر عنه فى طقسها بطرق متعددة تتناسب مع مستوى هذا الحضور فحضور المسيح فى الكنيسة يكون على أربعة مستويات:

1- المسيح المحتجب : حقاً أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل المخلص (أش 15:45).
2- المسيح المعلم : أنتم تدعوننى معلماً وسيداً وحسناً تقولون لأنى أنا كذلك (يو13:13).
3- المسيح الذبيح : أظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه (عب 26:9).
4- المسيح الراعى : "لأن الخروف الذى فى وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية" (رؤ 17:7).
المسيح المحتجب :
عند اجتماع الكنيسة وحضور المسيح يتقدم الكاهن ليفتح ستر الهيكل معلناً بهذا أن باب السماء مفتوح أمام المؤمنين المجتمعين معاً حول المسيح (إذا ما وقفنا فى هيكلك المقدس نحسب كالقيام فى السماء)، وإدراكاً منا أن السماء لا تفتح أمامنا إلا بالرحمة إذ هى باب الرحمة لذلك يقول الكاهن فيما يفتح الستر (ارحمنا يا الله الأب ضابط الكل...) وعندما يفتح الهيكل يدرك بالإيمان أنه فى حالة مواجهة سرية مع المسيح الساكن فى الهيكل 
"ما أرهب هذا المكان ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء" (تك 17:8)، حقاً إن الرب فى هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم (تك 16:28).

حينئذ يخر الكاهن ساجداً للمسيح قائلاً: (نسجد لك آيها المسيح مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك أتيت وخلصتنا).

ثم يقود الكاهن الشعب فى تقديم الشكر للمسيح من اجل حضوره فى الكنيسة إذ حضوره فينا (سترنا وأعاننا وحفظنا وقبلنا إليه وأشفق علينا وعضدنا وأتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة).

ويتقدم الكاهن ليرفع البخور حول المذبح إعلاناً عن حضور الله - حيث حضوره دائماً مصحوب بالدخان والاحتجاب - "وإما موسى فأقترب إلى الضباب حيث كان الله" (خر 21:20) طأطأ السموات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه (2صم 10:22) قال الرب إنه يسكن فى الضباب (1مل 12:8) السحاب والضباب حوله (مز 2:97) وعندما ترتفع حلقات دخان البخور فى الهواء ويختفى أبونا فى سحابه البخور تدرك الكنيسة حضور المسيح السرى فتهتف فى أرباع الناقوس (نسجد للأب والأبن والروح القدس... تعالوا فلنسجد للثالوث القدوس... عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الآن بمجد أبيه والروح القدس) ولأن السحاب فى ضمير الكنيسة هو رمز لجماعة القديسين "سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا" (عب 1:12) سيأتى المسيح دائماً وفى مجيئة الثانى معهم وفى وسطهم "وحينئذ يبصرون أبن الإنسان آتياً فى سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد" (مر 26:13)، "متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين" (مر 38:8).

فعندما ترتفع سحابة البخور فى اجواء الكنيسة ينشد المرتلون (السلام للكنيسة بيت الملائكة السلام للعذراء التى ولدت مخلصنا) ثم تعطى السلام كذلك لكل صفوف الملائكة والآباء والرسل والشهداء والقديسين (أرباع الناقوس).

هنا الكنيسة فى مجد تجليها مع المسيح على جبل الحب هنا الكنيسة المدعوة لمجد المسيح ومجد أبيه والروح القدس.

هذا التجلى الرائع بسبب حضور المسيح فى بيته بين رعيته القديسين و أهل بيت الله (أف 19:2) يدفع الأب الكاهن أن يقف ليستدعى أعضاء الجسد الغائبين عن الحضور معنا ههنا... فيذكر أولاً آباءنا واخوتنا الذين رقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان بالمسيح منذ البدء (أوشية الراقدين فى العشية) ويتوسل عنهم مكملاً توبتهم طالباً عنهم ولهم الحل والغفران لنكون جميعاً معه دون أن يفقد منا ظلف بل (جميع المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين الذين فى المسكونة كلها) أما فى رفع بخور باكر فيذكر أبونا المرضى والمسافرين إذا أن الليل يذكرنا بانقضاء العمر واليوم الجديد يعطينا رجاء جديداً وفرصة شفاء من أمراض الخطية (النفس والجسد والروح) وفرصة تكميل (غربتنا فى هذا العمر).

هنا وبسبب حضور المسيح - تكون الكنيسة قد اجتمعت بأعضائها المنظورين والغائبين بالجسد، فتراها الكنيسة فرصة أن تعطى تمجيداً لجماعة القديسين الحاضرين فى وسطنا فترتفع أصوات المرتلين فى سيمفونية هادئة تعبر بالكلام والأنغام عن الحب والفرح والشركة فيما نرتل (الذكصولوجات) للقديسين.

باللروعة والبهاء... إن الليتورجيا (الصلوات المرتبة) تحقق معنى الكنيسة ووجودها... إن التطبيق العملى للمفاهيم المدرسية عن لاهوت الكنيسة هو الاشتراك فى ليتورجيتها.. فببساطة اللاهوتى فى كنيستنا هو من يندمج فى الكنيسة ويحيا حياتها.. اللاهوتى عندنا هو من يدرك حضور المسيح سرياً فى كنيسته على الدوام يشاركها ويباركها ويقدسه..

فليس اللاهوت علوماً تدرس فى الأكليركية ولكنه حياة نعيشها مع المسيح فى بيته الخاص فى رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله (أف 19:2).

ربى يسوع الحاضر فينا على الدوام،

أننى آسف وقلبى يأكلنى لأننى لم أحترم حضورك،

بل تعديت وأخطأت وأسأت لمجلسك البهى،

لم أكن جاهلاً... بل أنا ضعيف،

لست عنيداً ضدك... ولكننى أحبك،

أننى لا أرفض التوبة... ولكن ميولى رديئة،

ضعفاتى وسقطاتى وتعدياتى تطفئ جذوة الحب والفرح،

فأعود إليك بالرجاء.. لن أيأس ولن أتركك،

فأنت هو حياتنا كلنا وخلاصنا كلنا ورجاؤنا كلنا وشفاؤنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا،

أنت هو طهارتى وقوتى وفرحتى وثباتى.

أعلم أن الخطية هى إلحاد لحظى لأننى بها أعبرّ عن إيمانى بعدم حضورك... أو بأن حضورك لا يهمنى. شئ فظيع جداً ولكننى أتوب إليك معترفاً بلاهوتك وحضورك وملئك للوجود وأننى بك أحيا وأتحرك وأوجد.

فأقبل توبتى وأغفر لى.. وتفضل استعلن ذاتك فى حياتى ونبه قلبى وضميرى لحضورك فلا أعود أستحل لنفسى الخطأ بل أكون فيك على الدوام آمين،


http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/church/CH5/ch55.htm
المصدر :


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*



*المسيح المعلم*
*نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​"ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل. فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلاً" (مت 1:5).

هذا ما يحدث كل يوم بالكنيسة.. إذ يرى المسيح شعبه المجتمع يصعد إلى الجبل (المنجلية - الإنجيل) ويبدأ حديثه العذر معنا ليعزينا ويشجعنا وينهض قلوبنا للتوبة والجهاد المحبوب...

وإذ تؤمن الكنيسة أن قارئ الإنجيل فى القداس هو المسيح نفسه لذلك فهي تعبر عن هذا الإيمان فى طقسها المشبع بترتيبات تبرز شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح حاضراً فى وسطنا كرب للبيت وأب للأسرة يضم أبناءه تحت جناحيه وهو "يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة" (مت 29:7).

فبعد الانتهاء من قراءة السنكسار (سير القديسين) كامتداد للإبراكسيس (أعمال الرسل) يتجلى المسيح المعلم وتراه الكنيسة بين الإيمان فتستعير تسبيح السمائيين وتهتف بلحن أجيوس بطريقة الانتيفونيا (المرابعة) "وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض" (أش 3:6)، فيقول الخورس البحرى الربع الأول ثم الخورس القبلى الربع الثانى وهكذا متشبهين بالسمائيين عن استعلان ربنا يسوع المسيح وأثناء ترتيل لحن (أجيوس) يمسك الكاهن الشورية ويرفع البخور كالسماء تماماً "وامتلأ البيت دخاناً" (أش 4:6).

وهنا تعبر سحابة البخور الكثيفة عن حضور ربنا يسوع المسيح كما ذكرنا سابقاً. فيقف الأب الكاهن ليخاطبه قائلاً: "أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح إلهنا الذى قال لتلاميذه القديسين ورسله الأطهار. إن أنبياء وأبرار كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا. وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا وأما أنتم فطوبى لأعينكم لأنها تبصر، ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (راجع مت 16:13،17).

لقد كان التلاميذ مطوبين لأنهم سمعوا ورأوا رب المجد وها نحن الآن ننال نفس الطوبى لأنه سيحضر ويكلمنا بشخصه المبارك القدوس.

وتعتبر هذه الصلوة (الأوشية) هى الجزء التأسيسى فى قداس القراءات (الموعوظين) إذ هى المرجع الكتابى الإنجيلى لحقيقة حضور المسيح المعلم فى الكنيسة "طوبى لأعينكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (مت 16:13).

وقبل أن يعزينا المسيح إلهنا بكلماته المقدسة نتوسل إليه من أجل أخوتنا الغائبين عنا بالجسد (الراقدين والمرضى) "الذين سبقوا فرقدوا نيحهم، المرضى أشفهم" مع الكنيسة فى حضرة المسيح وهو يعلمنا "لأنك أنت حياتنا كلنا، وخلاصنا كلنا، ورجاؤنا كلنا، وشفاؤنا كلنا، وقيامتنا كلنا".
المزمور والمزمور السابق للإنجيل له ثقل لاهوتى وتفسيرى لا يستهان به. إذ يسبق ويشير إلى المسيح بروح النبوة كمثل يوحنا المعمدان، لذلك عندما نسمع الشماس يرتل "ابصلموس دافيد" فإنه يعنى "مزمور عن داود" فكلمة داود هنا فى اللغة اليونانية فى حاله (القابل) وليست فى حالة (المضاف إليه) فليس التعبير هو "مزمور لداود" ولكنه "مزمور عن داود" وداود هو الاسم النبوى والشعرى لربنا يسوع المسيح "بعد ذلك يعود بنو اسرائيل ويطلبون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم ويفزعون إلى الرب وإلى جوده فى آخر الأيام" (هو 5:3).

"فأخلص غنمى.. وأقيم عليها راعيا واحد فيرعاها عبدى داود هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعيا. وأنا الرب أكون لهم إلها وعبدى داود رئيساً فى وسطهم. أنا الرب تكلمت" (حز 22:34-24).

"وداود عبدى يكون ملكاً عليهم ويكون لجميعهم راع واحد" (حز 24:37)، "وعبدى داود رئيس عليهم إلى الأبد" (حز 25:37)، "يخدمون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم الذين أقيمه لهم" (أر 9:30).

واضح طبعاً أن هؤلاء الأنبياء لا يتكلمون عن داود بن يسى إذ أنهم جاءوا بعده بأجيال كثيرة ولكنهم يتكلمون بروح النبوة عن داودنا الجديد ربنا يسوع المسيح.. وكلمة داود بالعبرية هى كلمة ودود بالعربية أى المحبوب وهو لقب للمسيح "لمدح مجد نعمته التى انعم بها علينا فى المحبوب" (أف 6:1).

لذلك نعود فنقول أن المزمور السابق للإنجيل يتحدث دائماً عن ربنا يسوع المسيح بروح النبوة ليبرزه لنا حاضراً فى الكنيسة معزياً شعبه بكلمات نعمته المحييه.

سمعان الكاهن بعد الأوشية يصعد الشماس إلى الهى ومعه البشارة (الإنجيل).. ويمسك الكاهن البشارة حاسباً أن ما بين يديه هو تجلى لربنا يسوع المعلم فيهتف مع سمعان المبارك: "الآن يا سيد تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب كقولك لأن عينى قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذى أعددته قدام جميع الشعوب. نور إعلان للأمم ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو 29:2-32).

إن العبارة التى قالها سمعان فى الهيكل عندما حمل السيد وهو طفل رضيع.. هى نفسها العبرة التى يرددها الكاهن الآن باعتباره يحمل المسيح فيما يحمل الإنجيل... أليس الإنجيل هو كلمة الله؟! فالمسيح إذا حاضر فى إنجيله.

البخور للإنجيل وكلمة الإنجيل تعنى الرسالة الحسنة أو البشارة الموجهة لذلك فنحن نؤمن أن المسيح هو إنجيلنا هو الرسالة الحسنة وبشارة الخلاص المفرحة.. فالمسيح هو محور الإنجيل ومركزه ومحتواه وموضوعه.. لذلك عندما يبخر الكاهن للإنجيل قائلا سراً: "اسجدوا لإنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى. له المجد إلى الأبد" إنما يعنى السجود للمسيح رأساً.. لأن الإنجيل هو المسيح، والمسيح حاضر فى الإنجيل (فى ضمير وفهم الكنيسة).

الاستقبال الملوكى كل ما سبق كان تهيئة للحظة المقدسة التى ينتج فيها المخلص فاه ويعلمنا من إنجيله.. لذلك يهتف الشماس فيها الشعب "قفوا بخوف الله لسماع الإنجيل المقدس".

وينحنى الكاهن رافعاً الإنجيل فوق رأسه مردداً: "مبارك الآتى باسم الرب" أنها نفس العبارة التى أستقبل بها أطفال أورشليم المسيح.. وأيضاً يرددها الشعب عن التناول من الأسرار المحيية.

إننا بها نستقبل المسيح المعلم الآتى باسم الرب، ويرد الشعب "المجد لك يارب - ذكصاسى كيرى".
وفى مقدمة القراءة ليعلن الشماس (أو الكاهن) عن شخصه القارئ فيقول: "ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا كلنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى له المجد إلى الأب"، "بين شويس".

وهى نفس العبارة التى يرددها الكاهن عند حلول الروح القدس فى القداس وتحويل الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه.. وهذه العبارة تعلن عن شخصية المسيح على المذبح أو سابقاً على المنجلية.

سر الإنجيل إن سر الإنجيل الذى يصليه الكاهن سراً أثناء قراءة إنجيل القداس إنما يعبر ببراعة عن إيمان الكنيسة إن المسيح حاضر وهو يقرأ الإنجيل بنفسه فيبدأ "أيها الطويل الأناة الكثير الرحمة الحقيقى اقبل سؤالاتنا وطلباتنا منا. أقبل ابتهالاتنا منا وتوبتنا واعترافتنا على مذبحك المقدس الطاهر السمائى: فلنستحق سماع أناجيلك المقدسة ونحفظ وصاياك وأوامرك ونثمر فيها بمئة وستين وثلاثين...".

هذه الصلاة يتلوها الكاهن وبيده الشورية ووجهه نحو المنجلية إيماناً منه بحضور المسيح ثم يعقبقها بطلبات (أواشى) من أجل المرضى والمسافرين والأهوية والمياه والثمار وخلاص الناس والبهائم ورئيس الجمهورية والمسجونين والراقدين وأصحاب القرابين والمتضايقين والموعوظين.. نفس الوضع الذى يتبناه الكاهن عندما يرى المسيح حاضراً أمامه على المذبح بعد سر حلول سر حلول الروح القدس.. وكأنما كلما استعلن المسيح فى الكنيسة يهتف الكاهن متوسلاً إليه بالطلبات عن الشعب والكنيسة والعالم.. لأن الكاهن المسيحى هو كاهن للخليقة كلها.

ومسئول عن رفع طلباتها أمام الله وأن يشفع فيها "الكاهن هو ابريسفتيروس أى شفيع" وأن ينوب عنها فى تقديم التسبيح لله. لذلك فكلما سنحت الفرصة له يرفع الأواشى متوسلا عن الخليقة كلها وهذا هو سر تكرار الأواشى فى القداس.. ففى كل مرة يستعلن المسيح يطلب الكاهن منه عن الكنيسة والشعب..

وبعد الانتهاء من قراءة الإنجيل يسجد الشعب والكاهن قائلين المجد لله دائماً.. والمجد لله لأنه حاضر فينا ومتجلى بيننا..

ويدخل الكاهن والشماس إلى الهيكل لكى تبدأ مرحلة جديدة من القداس فيها يتوارى المسيح المعلم (يضع الشماس البشارة خلف كرس الكأس) لكى يظهر المسيح الذبيح (يرفع الكاهن الأبروسفارين).




المصدر :

http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/church/CH5/ch56.htm


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*



*المسيح فصحنا*
*نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​أولاً: أريد أن اوضح أن خروف الفصح ليس هو الأصل والمسيح التطبيق. فكثيراً ما نفهم أن المسيح صنع لذلك لأنه ذكر فى النبؤات، وهو يطبق ذلك بل العكس هو الصحيح ان النبؤات جائت لتشير إلى المسيح.

وخروف الفصح جائت كل مواصفاته لتنطبق على السيد المسيح، فالمسيح إذن هو علة النبوة، وليس النبوة هى علة المسيح.

فالمسيح فصحنا هو الأصل وقد سبقوه وصنعوا خروف الفصح بالنبوة، والقصد هو المسيح الفصح.

ومعنى كلمة فصح : كلمة عبرية تعنى "عبور" وهو نفس المعنى لكلمة "بصخة" ولكن بالنطق اليونانى، ونقلناها إلى القبطية بنفس النطق اليونانى، وقد أخذ عنها اللفظ الإنجليزى "PASS" أى عبور أيضاً
والمسيح هو العبور الحقيقى، ولذلك فسنتكلم عن : 1- المسيح العبور :
والعبور الذى حدث فى العهد القديم كان بنوعين :

أ- ان الملاك المهلك عبر على البيوت الملطخة بالدم فلم تهلك (وهذا هو الأهم).
ب- عبور شعب اسرائيل البحر الأحمر وخروجهم من ارض مصر إلى أرض الجهاد فى سيناء. والمسيح هو العبور الحقيقى للنفس، فهو يأتى ويلطخ الإنسان بالدم فينتهى الموت، ويأتى الملاك المهلك فلا يستطيع أن يمس النفس التى تلطخت بالدم.

والمسيح يلطخنا بالدم فى: المعمودية، الميرون، التناول، لأن كل أسرار الكنيسة تستمد قوتها من المسيح.

فالمعمودية هى الصليب، المعمودية هى الدم وقد قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه ذلك: "لا يستطيعان أن يشربا من فى الكأس التى أشربها أنا، ولا يصطبغا من نفس الصبغة التى أصطبغ بها أنا".

وهو هنا يقصد بالصبغة "الصليب"، ولفظ صبغة هو نفسه لفظ المعمودية، وهنا يصنع المسيح تطابق بين المعمودية والصليب.

ونحن نقول اننا مدفونون معه فى المعمودية فهى إذن قبر وصليب وشركة فى الصليب والقيامة فكل من دخل إلى المعمودية صار ملطخاً بدم المسيح، وعندما يعبر عليه الملاك المهلك لا يقدر عليه تصير قوة الحياة فيه.

فقد قيل فى العهد القديم: "أن الدم فيه النفس" فقد أمرهم ألا يشربوا الدم لأن فيه النفس، وفى العهد الجديد يقول: "خذوا اشربوا هذا هو دمى"، ألم تقول لا تشربوا الدم؟ فماذا نشربه الآن؟

فيقول المسيح: أنى لا أريد ان تشرب دم اخر سوى دمى أنا فقط، فكل دم فيه حياة ولكن حياة فانية (مزيفة) ان شربته فسوف تأخذ خطيته، ولكن دمى فيه البر والحياة ومن يشربه يأخذ الحياة التى لا يقوى عليها الموت.
فنحن بإتحادنا بدم المسيح لا يقدر علينا الموت.

فالمسيح هو عبورنا هو الذى جاء ورشم الجسد الإنسانى بدمه، وفى العهد القديم كان رشم الدم يكون على القائمتين والعبتة العليا (وهذا هو منظر الصليب).

وهنا يمسح المسيح النفس بدمه فنأخذ الحياة ولا يقوى علينا الموت.

أما عن عبور شعب اسرائيل فى البحر الأحمر فيخبرنا بولس الرسول أن هذه كانت معمودية فعند عبور شعب إسرائيل للبحر الأحمر كانوا عبيد، أما بعد خروجهم منه أصبحوا أبناء لله، وقد كانت المياه تحيطهم من كل جانب، وتبعهم فرعون وجنوده وهو يرمز إلى الشيطان.

كذلك أيضاً فى المعمودية يكون الإنسان عبد للشيطان ثم بعد ذلك يصبح ابن لله.

والمسيح هو العبور الحقيقى للنفس الذى عبر بنا من ظلمة الخطية إلى مجد البر، ومن عبودية الشيطان إلى حرية أبناء الله، عبر بنا وأخذنا معه إلى أرض سيناء. 2- كان هناك امر آخر فى الفصح وهو الفطير :
فبعد أكل الخروف فى العهد القديم كان ينزع الخمير من البيت ويأكلوا الفطير وهو خبز غير مختمر، لماذا غير مختمر؟

أولاً : لأنه عند عبورهم أو قبل عبورهم كان معهم عجين غير مختمر، فعندما كانوا فى مصر وصدرت أو جائت لهم الأوامر بالتحرك كانوا يعجنوا الفطير وقد أخذوه معهم وخبزوه قبل أن يختمر. وهنا يريدنا المسيح أن نعيش فى احاسيس الناس الذين كانوا فى عجلة ولم يكن فطيرهم قد اختمر بعد.

ثانياً : أن الخمير رمز للشر، ولذلك طلب مهم عزل الشر فالذى يأكل الخروف كان من المفروض أن يترك الخطية، ويسلك بما يليق بالاتحاد بهذا الوضع.

ثالثاً : أن الخمير يرمز للعتيق، فالخمير هو فطر يضاف إلى العجينة وتنمو وتنتشر فيها، ثم يأخذوها لتخبز ولكن قبل ذلك يأخذوا قليلاً منها ليضعوه فى العجين الذى لليوم التالى فيختمر ثم يأخذوا منها لليوم التالى وهكذا..

فالخمير إذاً رمز للقديم، فأنا أخذ جزء من عجينة اليوم لأضعه فى عجينة اليوم التالى. ولذلك رفض الرب هذا، لأن الذى يدخل معه لابد أن يترك القديم ويبدأ بدأ جديد.

ولذلك علينا أن ننسى العجينة القديمة ونضع عجينة جديدة فيها البر والحب والقداسة.

ولكن لماذا يأكلوا الفطير لمدة اسبوع بالذات؟

لأن الأسبوع هو فترة زمنية متكاملة وترمز للعمر كله من الأحد إلى السبت، والأحد التالى يكون رمز للدهر الآتى وهو رمز أيضاً للأبد، ولذلك قصد المسيح ان يقوم فى يوم السبت وذلك لأنه بدأ دهراً جديداً.

فقيامة المسيح هو دخول فى الأبدية ولذلك قصد أن يقوم فى فجر الأحد.

وهنا يرينا أن الإنسان الذى يأكل الفصح يظل فى بر وقداسة فترة أسبوع كامل لكى يستطيع أن يدخل مع المسيح فى الأبدية وقيامته. 3- إن المواصفات التى اشترطت فى خروف الفصح تنطبق على المسيح تماماً :
المسيح هو الأصل والخروف هو الصورة، الخروف هو الرمز والمسيح هو الحقيقة.

أ- أن يكون صغير فى السن : وقد مات المسيح على الصليب وهو فى شبابه، وأيضاً عندما يكون صغير يكون حمل وديع لا يأذى أحد: والمسيح أيضاً لم يأذى أحد.

ب- أن يكون صحيح وبلا عيب : والمسيح كان صحيح وبلا عيب.

ج- يذبح الخروف فى داخل البيت (والبيت هو رمز للكنيسة): والمسيح يكون فى الكنسية.

د- وقيل أن البيت الذى يكون عدده صغير ولا يستطيع أن يأكل افراده الخروف كله فى نفس اليوم يمكن له أن يشترك مع بيت أخر فى خروف واحد حتى ينتهوا منه فى نفس اليوم: وهذا يرمز لاشتراكنا معاً فى أكل جسد الرب ودمه.

هـ- أيضاً لم يقل على خروف الفصح "خرفان" بل قالوا خروف بصيغة المفرد بالرغم من انهم كانوا يذبحون عدد كبير من الخرفان وهذا "رمز الوحدة" والمسيح الواحد الموجود فى كل مكان وعلى كل مذبح ولكننا لا نقول أجساد المسيح بل "جسد المسيح". والمسيح هنا يضمن لنا الوحدة فبالرغم من تعدد الذبائح ولكنه خروف واحد وأكله واحدة. وكذلك المسيح عندما نأكله ويضمنا فى وحدة معه.

و- يذبحه كل جمهور اسرائيل فى العشية وهذا ما حدث للمسيح كل الناس قامت ضده، الكل قال اذبحه دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا ولم يقل إنسان واحد شئ أخر أو دافع عنه. (لم يوجد غير غريب الجنس "بيلاطس" الذى قال لا أجد علة فى هذا البار). وفى العشية أيضاً اسلم المسيح الروح فى هذا الوقت، وفى تلك السنة كان ذبح الخروف فى يوم جمعة وفى نفس الميعاد الذى صلب فيه المسيح

ولذلك حكم المسيح فى عجلة وظلوا ساهرين طوال الليل لأن بعد ذلك لديهم عيد "عيد الفصح" وقد ذهبوا إلى بيلاطس فى الفجر حتى ينفذ لهم الحكم.

وقد كان لدى الرومان نوعان للإعدام: الصلب وقطع الرقبة.

قطع الرقبة : للمواطن الرومانى، وكان يحترمه ولا يغذبه فيقطع رقبته سريعاً.

الصلب : للرعايا وكان فيه استهزاء وألم وفضيحة وموت بطئ. والسيد المسيح أرتضى أن يموت حسب النظام الرومانى وليس النظام اليهودى (الرجم) حتى لا يكسر عظم من عظامه وذلك لأنه حب الكنيسة وهو لا يهدم أو يكسر، والمسيح هنا قصد أن يموت ولكن بالنظام الرومانى بالصليب: لأنه عار وهو حمل عارنا. ولأن البديل هو قطع الرقبة وهو لا يريد أن ينفصل عن الكنيسة.

كان الخروف يأكل مشوياً وهذا يرمز للألم الشديد (وليس مطبوخاً أو نيئاً) وهو يذكرنا بالآلام الشديدة التى تحملها المسيح.

تأكلونه مع رأسه وأكارعة وجوفه: والرأس رمز للفكر، والأكارع للعمل والجوف للمشاعر والأعمال ونحن يجب أن نتحد مع المسيح فى فكره وفى العمل والروح نتحد بالمسيح كله.

ولا تبيتوا منه للغد والباقى منه يحرق وذلك لأن المسيح لن يبيت على الصليب وهو دائماً متجدد. ونحن لا نبيت أيضاً من الذبيحة فى كنائسنا.

تأكلونه على أعشاب مرة: رمز لآلام المسيح ونحن عندما نتناول يكون فينا مرارة التوبة، وعدم الأكل هنا حتى يكون الحلو مر، ويكون المسيح هو حلاوتنا.

تأكلونه وأحقائكم مشددة وأحذيتكم فى أرجلكم وعصيكم فى أيديكم: كلها تشير إلى الاستعداد وأن يكون الإنسان غير متكاسل فى الخدمة أو العمل بل نكون دائماً مستعدون. وأيضاً المسيح مات ودفن سريعاً.

أيضاً هناك الفترة بين شراء الخروف وذبحه (4 أيام) وهذه تشير إلى أزلية المسيح أن المسيح المذبوح قديم وموجود منذ الأزل.



المصدر :


http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/church/CH5/ch57.htm


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*





"قد عرفت أن كل ما يعمله الله أنه يكون إلى الأبد" (جا 14:3).
هذه سمة أساسية تميز أعمال الله. أنها أعمال أبدية لا تنتهى... فإذا كنا نؤمن - بغير شك - أن المسيح هو الله المتجسد، فأعماله - بلا شك أعمال إلهية أبدية لا تنتهى.. وبالتالى فإن ذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة أبدية لا تنتهى حتى أن الملاك المبشر بالقيامة ذكر أنه "يسوع الناصرى المصلوب" (مر 6:16)، حتى بعد قيامته... ولا عجب فقد رآه يوحنا الرائى "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ 6:5)، ومعلمنا بولس يتكلم مع شعبه فى كورنثوس قائلاً: "لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).
هذا الصليب الدائم والمستمر والأبدى يتجلى كل يوم على المذبح القدس فنرى يسوع "حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح".

المسيح ذبيحة حقيقية :

إن كل ذبائح العهد القديم من موسى وما قبل موسى لم تكن إلا رمزاً وإشارة للذبيحة الحقيقية التى قدمها ربنا يسوع بدم نفسه (عب 12:9) وقد سبق أن إشارة النبوات إلا هذا الذبيح العظيم "مثل شاه سيق إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. فى تواضع انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به. لأن حياته تنتزع من الأرض" (أع 32:8،33). وعندما تساءل الخصى "عمن يقول النبى هذا. عن نفسه أم عن واحد أخر. ففتح فيلبس فاه وأبتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع" (أع 34:8،35)، أنه الرب يسوع الذى شهد عنه المعمدان قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو29:1) والذى تكلم عنه أرميا بروح النبوة: "وأنا كخروف داجن يساق إلى الذبح" (أر 19:11)، وذبيحة يترنم بها السمائيون "لأنك ذبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة" (رؤ 9:5)، "مستحق هو الخروف أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة" (رؤ 12:5)، ونتغنى بها فى القداس الغريغورى: "أتيت إلى الذبح مثل خروف حتى إلى الصليب"، "احتملت ظلم الأشرار. بذلت ظهرك للسياط. وخديك أهملتهما للطم. لأجلى يا سيدى لم ترد وجهك عن خزى البصاق"، وقد استعارت الليتورجيا هذا النصوص من نبوة أشعياء القائل: "لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا. محتقر فلم نعتد به. ولكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاه تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه... من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفى جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء أنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبى. وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته. على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. وإن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع. وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها... لذلك اقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (أش 2:53-12)، "بذلت ظهرى للضاربين وخدى للناتفين وجهى لم استر عن العار والبصق" 
(أش 6:50).
عجيب أشعياء هذا المفتوح العينين الذى سبق ورأى يوم ابن الإنسان فتهلل ووصفه كرؤيا العين فحق بذلك أن يكون النبى الإنجيلى.
"مقدسة ومملوءة مجداً هذه الذبيحة التى ذبحت عن حياة العالم كله" (قسمة الملائكة)، "هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد وذبح وانحنى بالصليب" (القسمة السريانية). 
الإفخارستيا ذبيحة غير دموية :

إن الإفخارستيا التى سلمها المسيح لتلاميذه هى امتداد الصليب، ولكنها ليست تكرار للصليب لأن السيد المسيح قد صلب مرة واحدة لأجلنا "نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع لمسيح مرة واحدة" (عب 10:10)، وصليبه لم ينته بعد ولن ينتهى بل هو فعل أبدى - كما ذكرنا.. لذلك فالصليب يحضر كل يوم على المذبح فى سر الخبز والخمر اللذين أخذا قوتهما من قول السيد المسيح: "هذا هو جسدى، هذا هو دمى". وهنا تكون طبيعة الخبز والخمر صارت بالتقديس والإيمان هى ذات المسيح المذبوح لله دون إقحام الحواس. ودون تغيير فى المادة وشكلها وطعمها فنحن نتناول جسد الرب ودمه بالحق تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر "أظهر وجهك مع هذا الخبز" (صلاة التحول).
وهذا مما يجعل الليتورجيا تلح وتؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة ليست دموية (كالعهد القديم) ولكنها ذبيحة روحية نطقية عقلية حقيقية "هذه التى ليس دم الناموس حولها ولا بر الجسد لكن الخروف روحى، والسكين نطقية وغير جسمية" (صلاة الصلح باسيلى)، "الذبيحة الناطقة غير الدموية" (صلاة الحجاب)، "هذه الصغيرة المقدسة الناطقة الروحانية غير الدموية" (صلاة صلح كيرلس)، "هذه الذبيحة الناطقة وهذه الخدمة غير الدموية" (القداس الكيرلسى)، "ذبيحة ناطقة سمائية التى هى الجسد الإلهى والدم الكريم اللذان لمسيحك" (القسمة الوجيزة)، "الذى قبل من أيدينا نحن الضعفاء هذه الذبيحة العقلية والحقيقية وغير الدموية".
والسيد المسيح أمرنا أن "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو 19:22)، وقوله: "اصنعوا" هنا يعنى "فعلاً" وليس "فكراً" للذكرى، والمعنى أن نصنع ونفعل ما عمله المسيح فى الإفخارستيا على رسم الصليب وما تم فيه، فهنا الإفخارستيا تعنى استحضار فعل الذبح وسفك الدم ليس لمجرد الذكر أو الذكرى بل الاستحضار الفعلى للاشتراك فى ذات السر، فكلما أكلنا الإفخارستيا وشربنا الكأس المقدسة فنحن نمارس الكسر الحقيقى للجسد والسفك الحقيقى للدم أى الصليب بكل أسراره الإلهية دون أن نسفك دماً جديداً ودون أن نذبح فصحاً آخر... هذا ما تعنيه الليتورجى بأن الذبيحة ليست دموية.. فخبز الإفخارستيا فعل وليس فكراً: أكل جسد ممزق مع أنه كان فى يده خبزاً، وشرب دم مسفوك مع انه خمر فى الكأس، فهو إعلان وأستعلان لسر موت الرب الدائم بالإيمان دون الاعتماد على الحواس بالتمزيق والسفك ومستمراً بطول الزمان إلى المنتهى. 
المسيح هو الكاهن الذى قدم ذاته :

"هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسه. فإشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة. فتح باب الفردوس ورد آدم إلى رئاسته مرة أخرى.. من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة ورد الإنسان مرة أخرى إلى الفردوس" (الأرباع الخشوعية فى دورة البخور).
"أنت هو ذبيحة المساء الحقيقية الذى اصعدت ذاتك من أجل خطايانا على الصليب المكرم كإرادة أبيك الصالح" (سر بخور عشية).
"وسبقت أن تجعل ذاتك حملاً بغير عيب عن حياة العالم" (أوشية التقدمة).
"بذل ذاته فداء عنا إلى الموت الذى تملك علينا" (القداس الباسيلى).
"لأنك فى الليلة التى أسلمت فيها ذاتك بإرادتك وسلطانك وحدك" (القداس الغريغورى).
"يا الله الذى أسلم ذاته عنا خلاصاً من أجل خطايانا" (القداس الغريغورى).
"وبذلك ذاتك للذبح من أجل خطايانا، شفيتنا بضرباتك وبرئنا بجراحاتك" (صلاة بعد التناول).
فالمسيح قبل الصليب بإرادته.. بل لقد جاء متجسداً لأجل أن يقدم ذاته ذبيحة عنا "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم" (يو 37:18)، وقال لبيلاطس: "لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق" (يو 11:19)، ولذلك فقد سبق الصليب وأعطانا جسده المكسور ودمه المسفوك ليعلن بذلك أن ما حدث يوم الجمعة سبق وأن قبله بإرادته ونفذه بحريته يوم الخميس "الحكمة (المسيح) بنت بيتها... ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها. أيضاً رتبت مائدتها... هلموا كلوا من طعامى واشربوا من الخمر التى مزجتها" (أم 2:9-5)، "دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب 14:9)، "ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه" (عب 26:9).
فالمسيح إلهنا هو الذبيحة الحقيقية وهو الكاهن الذى قدم ذبيحة نفسه وهو الله قابل الذبيحة ومعطى الغفران بموجبها لكل من يشترك فيها بالأكل والشرب والإيمان 
المسيح حاضر على المذبح :

"هوذا كائن معنا على هذه المائدة اليوم عمانوئيل إلهنا حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله الجالس على عرش مجده" (صلاة القسمة).
ويتجلى المسيح الذبيح عندما يرفع أبونا الإبروسفارين فنرى الخبز الموضوع فى الصينية (حمل الله) ويشهد الشماس فى لحن (اسبازيستى) "ارفعوا أعينكم ناحية الشرق لتنظروا المذبح. جسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا موضوعين عليه"..
ويعلن الأب الكاهن للشعب "الرب معكم" ويطلب منهم "ارفعوا قلوبكم - اشكروا الرب".. وتصل الليتورجيا إلى قمة إستعلان حضور المسيح الإفخارستى عند حلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر ليحولها إلى جسد الرب ودمه حينئذ يخلع الأب البطريرك أو الأسقف تاجه ويترك عصا الرعاية (الحية النحاسية) ولا يعود الكاهن تلتفت للوراء أو يرشم الشعب أو يرشم الذبيحة لأن المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم قد حضر معنا على المائدة المقدسة وهو الذى يقوم بمباركة الشعب وتقديس ذبيحة نفسه.
ويتقدم الكاهن ثالثة ليقدم أواشى للمسيح الذبيح.. إذ - كما شرحنا من قبل - كلما استعلن المسيح فى الكنيسة بهيبة الكاهن بطلبات - الأواشى الشعب واحتياجاته... مرة فى عشية وباكر (المسيح المحتجب) ومرة فى الإنجيل (المسيح المعلم) هنا للمرة الثالثة (المسيح الذبيح).
ومجىء المسيح للكنيسة يستدعى حضور مجمع القديسين معه... لأننا جميعاً - فى السماء وعلى الأرض - أعضاء جسده المقدس.. فحضوره يستلزم حضور أعضائه... لذلك ينتبه الأب الكاهن ويقدم صلوات عد ومع مجمع القديسين ويطلب سؤلاتهم عنا - علامة الشركة والاتحاد والحب مثالاً للثالوث المقدس الواحد.
وفى النهاية المجمع يذكر الأب الكاهن آبائنا وأخوتنا الذين سبقوا فرقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى ونحن أيضاً الغرباء أن يحفظنا فى الإيمان وأن نكمل مثلهم...
ثم يقسم الكاهن الجسد تمهيداً لتوزيع على المؤمنين.. والقسمة ترمز لآلام المسيح وتمزيق جسده بالصليب لذلك تكون صلواتها بلحن تذللى بخشوع..
وعندما يغمس أبونا (الأسباديقون) فى الدم المقدس ويرشم به الجسد إنما يعلن عن جراحات المسيح حيث يضخ الكاهن الجراحات بدم المسيح... فيظهر بالحقيقة المسيح إلهنا (حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح) 
سيدى يسوع المذبوح عنى... هوذا جراحاتك تنزف.. ودماؤك تقطر على المذبح. وها أنا أقف حائراً أمام حبك.. ألتمس قطرة من نزيف نعمتك.
قطرة واحدة تطهر أعماقى وكل كيانى.. وتغسل وتبيض ثيابى التى لوثتها بخطيتى ونجاساتى​




المصدر : 




http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/bishop_raphael_articles?wid=1429&func=viewSubmission&sid=1335


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

حتمية التجسد الإلهي


مراجع قيمة للاستزادة 


الكتاب المقدس. 
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة – تعريب القمص مرقس داود. 
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي– تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح – تعريب وتعليقات د. جورج حبيب – إصدار مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس. 
القديس كيرلس الاسكندري– شرح تجسد الإبن الوحيد– تعريب جورج حبيب بباوي 
رسائل القديس كيرلس إلى نسطور ويوحنا الأنطاكي – مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية 
التجسد الإلهي للقديس كيرلس الكبير – دير أنبا مقار 
القديس يعقوب السروجي – تأملات في البشارة والتجسد الإلهي – إعداد كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بدمنهور. 
القديس اوغسطينوس – ميمـر الميلاد الثاني – طبعة دير السريان سنة 1955م. 


القديس كيرلس الأورشليمـي – الكلمة صار جسداً – القمص متياس فريد وهبه. 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث – طبيعة المسيح. 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث– سنوات مع أسئلة الناس– أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية " أ". 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث – دروس روحية من الميلاد والغطاس. 
الأسقف ايسيذورس – المطالب النظرية في المواضيع الإلهية. 
الأسقف ايسيذورس – النذير في الرد على البشير. 
الأنبا غريغوريوس اسقف عام الدراسات العليا والثقافية والبحث العلمي– في سر التجسد. 
الأنبا بيشوي مطران دمياط وسكرتير المجمع المقدس – حوارات مسكونية. 
الأنبا بيشوي والأنبا موسى – طبيعة السيد المسيح عريس الكنيسة. 
الأنبا متاؤس اسقف دير السريان – حتمية التجسد الإلهي. 
الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب – أسئلة حول التجسد. 
الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب – أثناسيوس الرسولي يشرح التجسد. 
الأنبا رافائيل الأسقف العام – باركت طبيعتي فيك. 
أغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص – عقيدة التجسد الإلهي في الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية. 
غريغوريوس بولس بهنام – البابا ديسقورس الاسكندري. 
بطرس ديناسيوس– القول الصريح في تثبيت الأقانيم وتجسد المسيح طبعة 1891م 
القمص أرمانيـوس حبشي شتا البرماوي – بطل الأرثوذكسية العظيم ديسقورس. 
الأيغومانس فيلوثاؤس ابراهيم – حسـن الاعتقـاد في ســـــر الإتحاد (مخطوط). 
الأيغومانس فيلوثاؤس ابراهيم – خلاصة تاريخية عن الكنيسة المرقسية (مخطوط) – كتبه بناء على رغبة جراسيمس مسرة صاحب كتاب تاريخ الانشقاق. 
سويرس يعقوب توما مطران بيروت ودمشق – تاريخ الكنيسة السريانية جـ 2. 
القمص متياس فريد وهبه – مقالات مبسطة في لاهوت القديس أثناسيوس – التجسد معناه وأهدافه. 
القمص ابراهيم جبره – المولود من العذراء. 
القمص بيشوي وديع – ميلاديات. 
القمص مكاري يونان – تأملات في سر التجسد. 
القس بيشوي فؤاد واصف– دراسات لاهوتية عقائدية وطقسية (2) التجسد والفداء. 
القمص مرقس عزيز غالي – فلنتأمل في ميلاده. 
القس بولا عطية – التجسد الإلهي وحياتنا. 
القمص سيداروس عبد المسيح – التجسد الإلهي بين عليقة حوريب النباتية وعليقة الناصرة البشرية. 
القمص صليب حكيم مسائل حول قضية الخلاص. 
القس حنا جرجس الخضري – تاريخ الفكر المسيحي جـ1. 
اعترافات الآباء – طبعة دير المحرق العامر 2002 م. 
موسوعة آباء الكنيسة جـ2 – دار الثقافة. 
لماذا تجسد الله؟ - كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرس اسبورتنج. 
رحلة التجسد الإلهي - كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرس اسبورتنج. 
عقيدة الطبيعة الواحدة - كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرس اسبورتنج. 
عقيدة الفداء في المسيحية – بيت الشمامسة القبطي بالجيزة. 
سر التجسد الإلهي عند آباء الكنيسة – أعمال مؤتمرات الدراسات الآبائية بايبارشية الفيوم سنة 1995م. 
د. راغب عبد النور – التجسد حتمية دينية. 
د. راغب عبد النور – تجسد وتأنس. 
مفيد كامل – أضواء على سر التجسد – الكلية الأكليريكية بالبلينا. 
د. موريس تاوضروس – علم اللاهوت العقيدي جـ4. 
د. طلعت حنين عبده – طفل المزود. 
ثروت فوزي جرجس – التجسد الإلهي هو خلاص البشرية. 
نشأت زقلمة – معنا دائماً. 
ابيذياكون فوكيه رياض طانيوس – الله المتجسد. 
عوض سمعان – كفارة المسيح. 
اسكندر جديد – هل الله ظهر في الجسد؟


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

هل انفصل لاهوت 
عن ناسوته وقت موته ؟


*عند خروج روح **على الصليب ، حينما قال : " يا أبتاه : فى يديك استودع روحى " ( لو 23 : 46 ) . هل انفصل لاهوت المسيح عن ناسوته ؟ أو هل يمكن ان يموت كلمة الله على الصليب دون ان يموت اللاهوت ؟
الجواب
*
• السؤالان حول قضية واحدة ... وللاجابه نسأل السؤال التالى : هل روح الإنسان تموت بموت الجسد ؟ طبعاً الروح لا تموت إنما الجسد هو الذى يموت. فإن كنت أنا الإنسان المسكين حينما أموت ، جسدى فقط هو الذى يموت وروحى لا تموت ، فبالأولى حينما نتكلم عن اللاهوت والناسوت لله الكلمة ,
• ناسوت المسيح يمكن ان يموت دون أن يموت اللاهوت ، ومعلمنا بطرس الرسول يورد الآيه التالية التى تدل عن ذلك : " مماتاً فى الجسد ولكن محيىً فى الروح . الذى فيه أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن " ( 1 بط 3 : 18 ، 19 ) . مات 
على الصليب بالجسد ( جسدياً ) ولكن روحه الانسانية لم تمت ، فبالأولى لم يمت لاهوته. 
• أما للإجابة على التساؤل بخصوص انفصال لاهوت المسيح عن ناسوته عند خروج روحه على الصليب ، فإننا نقول المثال التالى للتوضيح : 
إذا غمسنا ورقة نشاف فى حوض زيت حتى تم امتصاص الزيت بواسطة النشاف، فهل اذاً قطعنا ورقة النشاف وهى بداخل حوض الزيت الى قطعتين ، هل ينفصل الزيت عن اى جزء من الورقة ؟ طبعاً لا ينفصل لانه متحد أصلاً بالورقة .
هكذا انفصل الروح الانسانى للمسيح عن جسده الانسانى ، لكن اللاهوت المالئ الوجود كله كان متحداً بكل من الروح والجسد . إذا ذهب الروح الى الجحيم او الى الفردوس ففى جميع الاحوال الاتحاد الطبيعى الاقنومى قائم بين اللاهوت والناسوت . كما أن اللاهوت مالئ الوجود كله ، فلماذا تنفصل عنه ؟ الذى انفصل هو الكيان الانسانى فقط ( الروح من الجسد ) لكن اللاهوت لم ينفصل لا عن الروح ولا عن الجسد.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_

• وهكذا نصلى فى القسمة السريانية فى القداس الالهى : ( واحد هو عمانوئيل إلهنا ، وغير منفصل من بعد الاتحاد وغير مفترق الى طبيعتين ، هكذا نؤمن وهكذا نعترف وهكذا نصدق) .
مع ملاحظة ان اللاهوت ليس هو الورح الانسانى للمسيح . فاللاهوت أزلى والروح الانسانى له بداية . واللاهوت غير محدود ، والروح الانسان محدود . الروح الإنسانى خُلق أصلاً على صورة الله ومثاله ، ولكن اللاهوت كائن منذ الأزل كما قلنا.
*منقول من كتاب مائة سؤال وجواب 
فى العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية 
(صـ 27 الى صـ 28 )
لنيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس​*

 
​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*



*1 -من يكون المسيح؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته؟ إنه من روح اللَّـه ، كما يقول متى الرسول: الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس لذلك حل روح اللَّـه على العذراء مريم، ووجدت حبلى من الروح القدس، ولما كان 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*قد وُلِدَ من روح اللَّـه، لذلك كانت لولادته نتيجتان حسب لوقا الإنجيلي: أنه قدوس، وأنه ابن اللَّـه وكلاهما يدلان على لاهوته.
**هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


*2 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*في مجال الخلق فقال بولس الرسول : ورب واحد يسوع المسيح ، الذي به جميع الأشياء ، ونحن به ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ) . 

3 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في مجال المجد، فقال بطرس الرسول : انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح . له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر ( 2 بط 3 : 18 ). وواضح أن هذا تعبير يدل على لاهوته. فشتَّان بين كلمة رب بالمفرد، وكلمة الرب . ثـم أكـثر منهمـا كلمـة ربنـا ومخلصنـا وهـيَ لا تُطلَـق إلاَّ علـى اللَّــه .

4 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : أُطلِقَ لقب الرب على 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*في أسفار العهد الجديد . وكمثال لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل ، قال الرب لشاول : أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ... فقال : ... يارب ، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ ( أع 9 : 5 ، 6 ). وقال بولس الرسول : لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضاً ( أع 15 : 11 ). ولا شك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته .

5 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : استخدمت الملائكة لقب الرب بالنسبة إلى 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*سواء في البشارة بميلاده أو البشارة بقيامته. ففي الميلاد قال الملاك للرعاة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب ( لو 2 : 10 ـ 11 ). وفي القيامة قال للمريمتين: أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو هَهُنا، لأنه قام كما قال. هلمـا انظـرا الموضـع الـذي كـان الـرب مضطجعـاً فيـه ( مت 28 : 5 ، 6 ) .

6 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قيل عن 
**أنه رب السبت ( مت 12 : 8 )في حديثه مع الفريسيين حول السبت وعمل الرحمة فيه، قال لهم في أسلوب يوجههم إلى لاهوته: إن هَهُنا أعظم من الهيكل ! ... إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة . وختم حديثه بقوله: فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً ( مت 12 : 1 ـ 8 ) هوذا 
**يقول أنه رب السبت أيضاً وهو صاحب الشريعة فيه .

7 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : الرب اسم من أسماء اللـه وأُطلِقَ اسم الرب على 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*في مناسبات تدل على لاهوته ، ولعلَّ منها ذلك السؤال الذي حيَّر به الربُّ الفريسيين، حينما قالوا إن المسيح هو ابن داود. فقال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً : قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك ( مز 109 : 1 ) فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة (مت 22 : 43 ـ 46).

8 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : إن تعبير رب المجد دليل على اللاهوت لأن المجد ليس له رب إلا اللَّـه وحده ، الكُلي المجد. وتعبير رب المجد أقوى بكثير من عبارة له المجد . وقد قيلت العبارتان عن السيد المسيح. وتعبير رب المجد تكرر مرة أخرى في قول بولس الرسول عن الحكمة الإلهية التي لو عرفوها لَمَا صلبوا رب المجد ( 1 كو 2 : 8 ).

9 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : عبارة الرب يسوع هيَ آخِر عبارة يختمبها العهد الجديد تعال أيها الرب يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين. ( رؤيا 22 : 20 ، 21 ). وكلمة ربنا شهادة واضحة على أنه اللـه. لأننا لا نقول ربنا لبشر.

10 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : استخدمت القديسة أليصابات هذا الاسم في استقبالها للعذراء . امتلأت من الروح القدس لما سمعت سلام القديسة مريم وقالت لها: مِن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلـيَّ ( لو 1 : 43 ). قالت ذلك في شعور بالانسحاق وعدم الاستحقاق لزيارة أم الرب لها. وكــان هـــذا اعترافـــاً بلاهوتـــه .*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*11 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : وقد أُطلِقَ على 
**لقب رب الأرباب وهو من ألقاب اللَّـه وحده. فقيل في سفر التثنية: لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب ( تث 10 : 17 ). ونرى أن لقب رب الأرباب أُطلِقَ على 
**فقيل في سفر الرؤيا: وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ( رؤ 19 : 16 ). فمَن يكون رب الأرباب سوى اللَّـه نفسه.

12 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في الصلاة وهو مجال العبادة. لا يمكن أن توجَّه فيه كلمة ( يارب ) إلا للـه وحده. وفي يوم الدينونة حيث قال السيد المسيح: كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يارب يارب، أليس بِاسمك تنبأنا، وبِاسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وبِاسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة ؟ فحينئذ أُصرِّح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط! اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم (مت7 : 22 ـ 23).

13 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في ساعة الموت مثل اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة يقول في ساعة موته: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ( أع 7 : 59 ). فهو هنا يعترف أن يسوع هو الرب ويقول هذا بعد أن رآه قائماً عن يمين اللَّـه في الأعالي. إنه اعتراف واضح بلاهوته. ومثله اعتراف اللص اليمين الذي قال له : اذكرني يارب متى جئتَ في ملكوتك .

14 -السيد المسيح هو الكلمة : دعي 
**لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
**بالكلمة وعبارة ( الكلمة) هي في اليونانية اللوغوس وهي تعني عقل اللَّـه الناطق أو نطق اللَّـه العاقل. فهي تعني العقل والنطق معاً. ومادام المسيح هو عقل اللَّـه الناطق، إذاً فهو أزلي، لأن عقل اللَّـه كائن في اللَّـه منذ الأزل.

**15 -جلوس 
**لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
عن يمين الآب** : إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعني أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده. ولهذا قيل في مجيئه الثاني إنه يأتي بمجده ومجد الآب ( لو 9 : 26 ). وقيل أيضاً: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني … ( مز 110 : 1 ). وهنا يمين الآب تعني قوة الآب وعظمته.

16 -السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق: لاشك أن الخالق هو اللـه. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة: في البدء خلق اللـه السموات والأرض ( تك 1 : 1 ). ويقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح: كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ( يو 1 : 3 ) وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً: كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به ( يو 1 : 10 ) ويقول بولس الرسول: الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين ( عب 1 : 2 ) .

17 -السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق : من المعجزات التي ذكرها الكتاب عن 
**لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
**التي تدل على قدرته على الخلق معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين ( لو 9 : 10 ـ 17 ) وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة . وأيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى ( يو 9 ) لقد خلق له 
**لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
**عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل . وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول .

18 -السيد المسيح مُعطي الحياة : لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب ، الذي به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها ، وأنه يعطي حياة أبدية لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يو 3 : 15 ) وأنه يُحيي مَن يشاء . والذي يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك ، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده ... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان اللـه.

19 -السيد المسيح معطي الحياة : يقول عنه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي فيه كانت الحياة ( يو 1 : 4 ) والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا ، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال اللَّـه وحده. وقد أعطى الحياة في إقامته للموتى مثل إقامة ابنة يايرس (مر 5 : 22، 35 ـ 42) وإقامة ابن أرملة نايين ( لو 7 : 11 ـ 17 ) وإقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام ( يو 11 ). قد قال 
**لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
**عن نفسه أنه : الواهب حياة للعالم ( يو 6 : 33 )
**هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
**لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
*

*20 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : هذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ابناً للَّـه. بأن يولد بعماده من الماء والروح ( يو 3 : 5 ). ولهذا قال الكتاب : وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء اللَّـه أي المؤمنون بِاسمه ( يو 1 : 12 ).*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*21 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : الإيمان به قضية خلاصية ، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. ولهذا قالا بولس وسيلا لسجَّان فيلبي: آمِن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك ( أع 16 : 31 ). طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان ، مثال ذلك قوله : مَن آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ ( مر 16 : 16 ).

22 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : توجد علاقة بين الإيمان بالمسيح ، وقبول الروح القدس . فالذي يؤمن به يؤهل لنوال الروح القدس . وعن هذا قال 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*: مَن آمن بي ، ... تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حيٍّ . قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مُزمعين أن يقبلوه ، لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطيَ بعدُ ( يو 7 : 38 ، 39 ) .

23 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : به ننال غفران الخطايا كما قال بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس: له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل مَن يؤمن به، ينال بِاسمه غفران الخطايا ( أع 10 : 43 ).

24 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : الإيمان يكون باللَّـه وحده . وبهذا الإيمان تتعلق أبدية الإنسان ومصيره . وهنا نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب وهو قول 
**: أنتم تؤمنون باللَّـه فآمنوا بي ( يو 14 : 1 ) وهكــذا جعــل الإيمــان بــه مســاوياً للإيمــان بــالآب .

25 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : من نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح أنه لا يخزى في يوم الدينونة . في اليوم الأخير كل مَن يؤمن به لا يُخزى ( رو 9 : 33 ) ، ( رو 10 : 11 ) ، ( 1 بط 2 : 6 ).
**هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


*26 -السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر : يقول اللَّـه في سفر إشعياء: أنا هو. أنا الأول والآخِر ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة. والسيد المسيح يقول في سفر الرؤيا: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخِر، البداية والنهاية ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة، فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين القولين إلا أنهما لشخص واحد هو اللـه.

27 -السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر : قال 
**أنه هو الأول ، هو الألف ، أي لا يوجد أحد قبله . وهذه العبارة لا يمكن تفسيرها إلاَّ على أنه اللَّـه، إذ لا يوجد من هو قبل الأول ولا قبل الألف . كيف نوفق إذاً بين قول 
**أنه الأول ، وقول اللَّـه: أنا هو. قبلي لم يُصوَّر إله ، وبعدي لا يكون . التوفيق الوحيد هو أن قائل العبارتين واحد.

28 -السيد المسيح فوق الزمان : ( أبدي = لا نهاية له ) ولعل صفة الأبدية في 
**تتضح من قول الرسول : يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد ( عب 13 : 8 ). وقول 
*
*لتلاميذه: ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر ( مت 28 : 20 ). وعن هذه الأبدية يقول عنه دانيال النبي: سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض ( دا 7 : 14 ).

29 -السيد المسيح فوق الزمان: ( أزلي = لا بداية له ) لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمان، نبوءة ميخا النبي الذي يقول : أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون مُتسلطاً على إسرائيل . ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل (ميخا 5 : 2)، وهنا يصفه بالأزلية، وهي من صفات اللـه وحده. ومادامت الأزلية صفة من صفات اللـه وحده ، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلي فوق الزمن .

30 -السيد المسيح فوق الزمان: قال عن نفسه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يو 8 : 58 ) ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بآلاف السنين ، قبل أبينا إبراهيم ، بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور هكذا في مناجاته للآب يقول له: مجِّدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ( يو 17 : 5 ) ويقول له أيضاً لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم ( يو 17 : 24 ) .*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*31 -السيد المسيح موجود في كل مكان** : الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات اللَّـه وحده وهكذا يقول له داود النبي: أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت ( مز 139 : 7 ـ 10 ). والسيد المسيح يعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يُصرِّح به سوى اللـه وحده . فهو يقول لهم : حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بِاسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم ( مت 18 : 20 ) . ومعنـى هـذا أن السـيد المسـيح موجـود في كـل بقـاع الأرض .

32 -السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد **: يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين ( 2 بط 3 : 18 ) . وعبارة ( ربنا ) مع عبارة ( له المجد ) دليل واضح على اللاهوت .

33 -المسيح عمل جميع أعمال اللَّـه** : فقول السيد المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل ( يو 5 : 17 ) باعتباره خالق وعمل الخلق مستمر .. ثم هو أيضاً الحافظ للكون. لأن اللـه خلق الأشياء والموجودات. وعمل الخلق غير عمل الحفظ، لأنه يمكن أن يخلق الشيء ثم يفنى بعد ذلك. لكن اللَّـه يصون الشيء ويحفظه من الفناء، ويحفظ للقانون استمراره .
**هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


*34 -نزول **من السماء **: قال السيد المسيح: أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ( يو 6 : 41 ) وفسَّر نزوله من السماء بقوله: خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم . إذاً هو ليس من الأرض ، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس فقال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء ( يو 3 : 13 )
**35 -نزول **من السماء**: وهو ليس في السماء كمجرد مقيم إنما له فيها سلطان ، فقد قَبِلَ إليه روح اسطفانوس الذي قال في ساعة رجمه: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ( أع 7 : 59 ). وهو الذي أدخل اللص إلى الفردوس أي السماء الثالثة عندما قال له: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس ( لو 23 : 43 ) مَن هو الذي يقبل الأرواح، وله السلطان أن يدخلها إلى الفردوس إلاَّ اللَّـه نفسه.

**36 -نزول 
**من السماء** : 
**أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء فقد قال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات ( مت 16 : 19 ). وهنا نسأل مَن له سلطان أن يُسلِّم مفاتيح السموات للبشر ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يَحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى اللَّـه نفسه ؟!.

**37 -من سلطان 
**في السماء **، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية . في هذا يقول بولس الرسول: لكي تجثو بِاسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ( في 2 : 10 ). وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته وقد قال عنه أيضاً: يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا ، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات ( عب 7 : 26 )

**38 -إرسال 
**للروح القدس** : يقول اللَّـه في سفر يوئيل 2 : 28 إني أسكُب روحي على كل بشر ويستشهد بطرس الرسول بهذه الآية عند حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين: يقول اللَّـه إني أسكُب من روحي على كل بشر ( أع 2 : 17 ). بينما يقول في نفس الأصحاح إن المسيح بعدما ارتفع سكب هذا الذي أنتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه ( أع 2 : 33 ) فمن يكون المسيح إذاً، هذا الذي يسكب روح اللَّـه على الناس، إلاَّ اللَّـه نفسه.

**39 -إرسال 
**للروح القدس** : اللَّـه روح، وهذا واضح من قول السيد المسيح: اللَّـه روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا ( يو 4 : 24 ). واللَّـه يرسل روحه إلى العالم ترسل روحك فتُخلَقُ، وتُجدِّد وجه الأرض ( مز 104 : 30 ). والسيد المسيح يرسل روح اللَّـه ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي ( يو 15 : 26 ). من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يسكب روح اللَّـه، ويرسل روح اللَّـه، إلا اللَّـه ذاته. وإن كان 
**قد فعل ذلك، ألاَّ يكون هو اللَّـه إذاً؟.

**40 -علاقة المسيح بالآب : علاقة الابن بالآب تثبت لاهوته وغالبيتها إعلانات من 
**نفسه عن هذه العلاقة . كون الابن عقل اللـه الناطق أو نطق اللـه العاقل فهذا يعني لاهوته بلا شك . لأن اللـه وعقله كيان واحد . كما قال 
**: أنا والآب واحد ( يو 10 : 30 ) . وأيضاً قال : كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي ( يو 17 : 10 ) وهو تصريح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن بشري، لأن معناه المساواة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب.

**41 -السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد** : يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول : لكي يتمجد اللَّـه في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح، الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين . آمين ( 1 بط 4 : 11 ). ويقول القديس يهوذا الرسول : الإله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا، له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان، الآن وإلى كل الدهور. آمين ( يهوذا 1 : 25 ). المجــد الــذي لــلآب هــو نفســه الــذي للابــن.

**42 -قبول **العبادة والسجود **: 
**قَبِلَ السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة. كما في منح البصر للمولود أعمى سجد له. ولما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له.



المصدر :http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t11338/*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

***العلاقة بين العهدين
بمعنى أن الله لا يتغيّر وكيف نجيب المشككين؟ ***



مقدمة :




موضوع أن إله العهد القديم إله قاسٍ، والهجوم الشديد جداً الذى على العهد القديم، 



قد وردت إلينا عنه احتجاجات وتساؤلات كثيرة؛ 
​
والاعتراض يُبنى على أساس أنه كيف أن الله كان يأمر بالحرب فى العهد القديم، وكان يأمر بالقتل، وأحياناً قتل مدينة كاملة أو أكثر، وتحريم ليس فقط الناس بل وأيضاً البهائم،

لدرجة أن أحد الأشخاص قال أن إله العهد القديم هو إله "جزَّار"، 


وقال: "أنا أكفُر بهذا الإله الجزَّار"،


وقد قمت بالرد على هذا الكلام، 


فقد قال مثلاً كيف يأمر بقتل الأطفال فى أريحا!!


​فكان الرد:



إن أطفال الوثنيين كانوا يُقدَمون ذبائح للأصنام، مثلما ورد فى الوصية ألا يُعَّبر أحد أولاده لمولك فى النار 

"لا يُعبِّر أحد ابنه أو ابنته فى النار لمولك" (2مل 10:23)
​
حيث كانوا يحضرون هذا الإله مولك وهو تمثال من النحاس، (ومنطقة "جى هنوم" - أى أرض النار ومنها أتت كلمة جهنم - مرتبطة بالإله مولك)،


فكان الكهنة الوثنيون يتلون أناشيدهم ويسخنون التمثال لدرجة الاحمرار ثم يحضرون الطفل الذى قدمه أبواه قرباناً للإله مولك ويضعونه على ذراع التمثال فيُشوَى أثناء التسابيح والأناشيد الوثنية ولئلا يتعطف قلب أبويه عليه يغطون على صوت صراخه المريع بأصوات أناشيدهم؛


فقلت له إن أطفالهم كان بهم شياطين وكانوا يُقدَمون ذبائح للآلهة، فيشوع بن نون بذبحه إياهم ربما رحمهم من الشى وهم أحياء، بجانب أنهم هم أنفسهم إذا كبروا كانوا سيكررون نفس تلك الأعمال، أى أن من يَكبر منهم غالباً ما يكون به شيطان؛ 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_



لذلك عندما نعمد الوثنيين بالذات أثناء نظره للغرب وجحده للشيطان ننفخ فى وجهه ونقول (اخرج أيها الروح النجس).



لقد سردت هذه الواقعة لكى تعرفوا خطورة هذا المفهوم. 

والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/#ixzz0gX9jmG1R


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

إله العهد القديم هو هو إله العهد الجديد



الله لم يتغير ولكن الإنسان هو الذى يتغير،


ولو لم تكن وصايا العهد القديم تختلف عن وصايا العهد الجديد 

فما فائدة الفداء الذى تممه 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
على الصليب؟!!

وما فائدة صلب السيد المسيح؟!! 

وما الذى تغير فى حياة البشرية؟!..

وما فائدة المعمودية؟!..
​

إذا كان كان إنسان العهد القديم يُعامل مثل إنسان العهد الجديد، ووصايا العهد القديم هى نفسها وصايا العهد الجديد، إذن ما الذى يكون قد قدمه تجسد 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
للبشرية!! 

وماذا يكون معنى كلمته التى قالها بفمه القدوس 

"أتيتُ لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (يو10:10)

وما معنى كلام الكتب المقدسة

مثل رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


"لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع، لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" (غل 26:3،27) أى أنكم أبناء الله بالإيمان ولكن ليس فقط الإيمان بل فسرها بالآية "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح"، إذن أخذتم البنوة فى المعمودية،

وكذلك "إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" (2كو 17:5) 

فكيف تكون خليقة جديدة إذا كانت الوصايا هى نفس الوصايا وإذا كان العهد القديم هو نفس العهد الجديد، 

فمن يزعمون أن إله العهد القديم هو إله قاس، وإله العهد الجديد هو إله المحبة والحنو والرحمة،

نقول لهم

أن الله "ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظِل دوران" (يع 17:1)؛

فهذا تجديف على الله أن يُقال إن إله العهد الجديد غير إله العهد القديم.


وأصحاب هذا الرأى

غالباً يدعون أن ليس الله هو الذى تغير بل الإله الذى يصوره لنا العهد القديم، أى أن كُتَّاب العهد القديم والقيادات هم الذين كانوا بهذه القسوة فأساءوا إلى إلههم وصوروا الإله بهذه الصورة التى فيها يأمر بالحرب وبالقتل وبالرجم، وهذا الرأى منتشر فى مدارس نقد الكتاب.



​
إله العهد القديم هو هو إله العهد، وإله الإعلان، وإله الخلاص


وكان يوجد نظام فى مدارس اليهود:

كانوا يقرأون من (أم 30) ويُحَفِظُّون الأطفال هذا الحوار بلحن معين (أنشودة): 

يقول المدرس:

"إنى أبلد من كل إنسان وليس لى فهم إنسان ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم أعرف معرفة القدوس" (أم 2:30،3).


ثم يسأل المدرس التلاميذ:

"من صعد إلى السماوات ونزل"؟ (أم 4:30).


فيردون جميعاً:

(يهوه إلهنا العظيم).


المدرس:

"من جمع الريح فى حفنتيه"؟ (أم 4:30).


التلاميذ:

(يهوه إلهنا العظيم).


المدرس:

"من صَرَّ المياه فى ثوب"؟ (أم 4:30).


التلاميذ:

(يهوه إلهنا العظيم).


المدرس:

"من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض"؟ (أم 4:30).


التلاميذ:

(يهوه إلهنا العظيم).


المدرس:

"ما اسمه"؟ (أم 4:30).


التلاميذ:

(يهوه إلهنا العظيم).


المدرس:

"وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت"؟ (أم 4:30).


التلاميذ:

(هذا سر يفوق العقول).


هذه كانت أنشودة تقال فى المدارس اليهودية، وقد أعجبنى هذا الأمر، 
​
لأن فعلاً هذا السر كان سيتضح فى مرحلة أخرى ستأتى وهى مرحلة إتمام الفداء، 


"لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدى الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبنى"
(غل 4:4).


والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى
​




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/#ixzz0gX9wJ7qR


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

الله لم يتغير




الله لم يتغير على الإطلاق،




لكن هل كان من الممكن قبل إتمام الفداء ودخولنا فى حالة العضوية فى الكنيسة جسد المسيح، إذ نصير أولاد الله بالمعمودية؟.. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


هل كان من الممكن أن تُعطَى وصية "أحبوا أعداءكم"
(مت 44:5)؟

كيف سيطالبنا الله بمحبة الأعداء قبل أن نأخذ الولادة الجديدة؟!




عملياً هذا أمر مستحيل


لأن "المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح"
(يو 6:3)

لذلك قال 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
لنيقوديموس:

"إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو 5:3) أى أن الإنسان محتاج أن يولد من فوق، وبالفداء يصبح من الممكن أن ينال الإنسان المؤمن الولادة الجديد من فوق بواسطة الماء والروح فى المعمودية.

​

طبيعة إنسان العهد القديم
​



لم يكن ممكناً أن يطالب الله الإنسان فى العهد القديم بوصية محبة العدو، لكنه أعطاه وصية أقل منها كثيراً فى مستواها:

"تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك" (مت 43:5)، 

أى كان هذا أقصى ما يستطيع الإنسان أن يصل إليه،

أما فى العهد الجديد وبعد أن ينال الإنسان الولادة من الله فى المعمودية قال السيد المسيح: "أحبوا أعداءكم" (مت 44:5).


كذلك عندما سؤل السيد المسيح:

"لماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق" 
(مت 7:19) أجابهم: 

"إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذِنَ لكم أن تطلِّقوا نساءكم" (مت 8:19)

أى أنه لم يقل أن الله هو الذى تغيّر عندما منع 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
الطلاق ولكن قال إن السبب هو قساوة قلب الإنسان.


وفى العهد الجديد يُفترَض تجديد الطبيعة، وأوضح ذلك أكثر حينما قال: "المولود من الجسد جسد هو، والمولود من الروح هو روح" (يو 6:3).


فلم يكن ممكناً أن يمنع الطلاق فى ذلك الوقت، لكنه منع بعض الأمور أيضاً فى حدود المستطاع،

فمثلاً 

إذا طلّق رجل امرأته ثم تزوجها آخر ثم طلّقها الزوج الثانى،

منع الله

أن تعود للزوج الأول؛ وتم تحريم هذا الأمر، 

أى أنه وضع بعض ضوابط فى العلاقات الزوجية لكن فى حدود المستطاع للإنسان فى العهد القديم؛

كذلك لم يمنع وقتها تعدد الزوجات لكن قال "لا تشته امرأة قريبك" (خر 17:20)،

وسبب السماح بتعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم هو

كثرة وجود الحروب فى ذلك العهد، وفى الحروب يُفقَد عدد كبير من الرجال وهذا يتسبب فى عدم وجود تناسب بين عدد الرجال والنساء الموجودين فى المجتمع، إلى جوار عدم وجود إمكانية حياة البتولية بمعونة الروح القدس لدى الكثيرين مثلما هى فى العهد الجديد.

والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى
​


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/#ixzz0gXA8FffK


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

الطبيعة الجديدة فى العهد الجديد



أما المسيحية فجاءت تقول

"طوبى لصانعى السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون" (مت 9:5) 


​

فالوضع قد تغيّر،



مادام يوجد سلام بلا حروب؛ فسيكون عدد الرجال مساوياً لعدد النساء، فلا داعى إذن لتعدد الزوجات. 

وكذلك أصبح يوجد طريق آخر وهو طريق الرهبنة أو البتولية

"من زوج فحسناً يفعل ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو 38:7)

مثلما قال 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


"يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (مت 12:19)،


إذن أصبح البعض يستطيع أن يستغنى عن الزواج ولديه الفرصة أن يعيش ويتمتع بتقديس الجسد والروح فى محبة المسيح.




ففى العهد الجديد


حتى لو حدثت حرب وقُتل فيها رجال أكثر من النساء لسبب أو آخر حتى ولو كان خارجاً عن إرادتهم.. 

فمثلاً فرعون فى وقت من الأوقات أمر بقتل كل الذكور... 

فلو فُرِض وشعب من الشعوب المسيحية تعرض لهذا الوضع هل سنسمح بتعدد الزوجات؟!

بالطبع لا... 

بل سنجد الآية التى تقول:
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


"يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (مت 12:19) وكذلك: "لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضاً المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1كو 13:10)


فلو ربنا سمح أن نصف الرجال مثلاً يُقتَلوا... سيعطى لعدد كبير من النساء القدرة على حياة البتولية لأن بولس الرسول يقول: "كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله الواحد هكذا والآخر هكذا" (1كو 7:7)،




فالوضع هنا يختلف عن العهد القديم لأن هنا يوجد عمل الولادة الجديدة ومعونة الروح القدس 

"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو 16:3).





فالحياة المسيحية بها مفاهيم كثيرة جداً تحل أية عراقيل توضع أمام فكرة أن العهد الجديد هو عهد النعمة وأن الوصية لابد أن تتناسب مع سمو هذا العهد الجديد. 




ففى العهد القديم


حيث الإنسان المولود حسب الجسد من الصعب جداً أن نكلّمه عن حياة البتولية والزهد فى الزواج.. من الممكن أن نطالبه بعدم الزنا "لا تزن" (خر 14:20) وعدم اشتهاء امرأة قريبه؛ 

لكن من الصعب أن نطالبه بحياة البتولية أو الرهبنة.


لكن فى العهد الجديد

عندما قال 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
لتلاميذه: 

"إن الذى خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى

وقال من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً(1) إذاً ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (مت 4:19-6)

فهذا هو تكميل الوصية، ولذلك قيل عن سر الزواج:

"هذا السر عظيم ولكننى أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة" (أف 32:5)، لأنه يستمد عظمته من أنه على مثال اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها" (أف 25:5).


والموضوع له باقية ...
نيافة الانبا بيشوى ...
​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/#ixzz0gXAJsE7y


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

مواهب العهد الجديد فائقة للطبيعة




كيف يطالب الله الإنسان بشىء وهو ليس لديه الإمكانية لتنفيذه أصلاً!!


فالكتاب يقول:

"أما ثمر الروح فهو محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان، وداعة، تعفف" (غل 22:5،23) فكل هذه من ثمار الروح القدس.

ويقول السيد المسيح:

"سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم"
(يو 22:16)

كذلك يقول القديس بولس الرسول:

"افرحوا فى الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا"
(فى 4:4)

فهذه مواهب فائقة للطبيعة.





كيف يحب الإنسان عدوه، ومن أين يأتى بهذه الإمكانية إن لم يأخذ الولادة الجديدة... ويكون خليقة جديدة وابن الله، 

وليس ذلك فقط بل أيضاً والروح القدس يسكن فيه ويثمر فيه من ثمار الروح...

فهل كل هذا سنطلبه من شعب العهد القديم؟! كيف يكون هذا!!!


فحتى داود النبى مثلاً الذى يقول الرب عنه:

"وجدت داود بن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبى" (أع 22:13).. 

كان متزوجاً من أكثر من زوجة وكان رجل حرب، لذلك عندما أراد أن يبنى الهيكل قال له الله لست أنت الذى تبنيه لأنك رجل دماء لكن الذى يبنى الهيكل هو ابنك الذى يأتى بعدك

"قد كان فى قلبى أن أبنى بيتاً لاسم الرب إلهى فكان إلىَّ كلام الرب قائلاً قد سفكتَ دماً كثيراً وعملتَ حروباً عظيمة فلا تبنى بيتاً لاسمى لأنك سفكت دماء كثيرة على الأرض أمامى هوذا يولد لك ابن يكون صاحب راحة وأريحه من جميع أعدائه حواليه لأن اسمه يكون سليمان فاجعل سلاماً وسكينة فى إسرائيل فى أيامه هو يبنى بيتاً لاسمى وهو يكون لى ابناً وأنا له أباً وأثبت كرسى ملكه على إسرائيل إلى الأبد" (1أخ 7:22-10)؛




وهذا كان رمزاً إلى أن العهد القديم بما فيه من حروب ودماء لا يصلح لأن يكون هو الذى يبنى بيت الرب الذى يرمز إلى رئيس السلام الذى هو السيد المسيح،


فعندما قال له أن ابنك هو الذى يبنى البيت كان يقصد أساساً 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
وليس سليمان، 

وهذه الإشارة واضحة جداً فى هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس،

ولذلك عند استقبالهم 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
وهو داخل أورشليم قالوا:

"أوصنا لابن داود مبارك الآتى باسم الرب أوصنا فى الأعالى" (مت 9:21)، "أوصنا مبارك الآتى باسم الرب مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم الرب" (مر 9:11،10).




إذن لكى يعطينا الله وصايا العهد الجديد كان لابد أن يعطينا أولاً الإمكانية التى ننفذها بها..




فهل الله هو الذى تغير!! أم الإنسان هو الذى أخذ النعمة!!
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_




والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى
​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/#ixzz0gXAaWXbx


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

هل يوجد ما يسمى بالحرب المقدسة
​


قال السيد المسيح: 

"لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً" (مت 39:5)،

ونسمع الآن عن البعض ينادون بالحرب المقدسة فى المسيحية، فهل سنوافق نحن عليها؟! 

والبعض فى الغرب الآن يقولون

نحن ندخل للصلاة ونخرج بقرارات الحرب، 


البعض قد أسماها فى القديم بالحروب الصليبية،


ونحن لا نوافق على هذه التسمية بل اسمها حرب الفرنجة، وقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث – أطال الرب حياته - قال
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_





"إن الصليب هو علامة الفداء وليس علامة العداء"،

فلا يليق أن تسمى الحروب بأنها صليبية،... ولا يوجد ما يسمى بالحرب المقدسة Holy War فى المفهوم المسيحى؟


السيد المسيح قال: "لا تقاوموا الشر" 

قالها بصيغة الجمع، لأن البعض يفهمون مفهوماً خطأً ويقولون من الممكن أن أتنازل عن حقى الشخصى ولكن ليس عن حق الجماعة، أى إن وُجِد خطر على الجماعة أحارب، لكن لو شئ يخصنى شخصياً سأضحى بنفسى أو أدير الخد الآخر،

وفى هذا المفهوم الخاطئ تتقسم الوصية وتوجد خطورة من تقسيم الوصية. 


سر بقاء المسيحية فى مصر

أن الكنيسة المقدسة التى قال عنها إشعياء النبى: 

"مبارك شعبى مصر" (إش 25:19) قد عاشت الوصية،

لكن بعض بلاد أخرى مسيحية

دخلت فى حروب طاحنة وتعرضت للإبادة بسبب هذه الحروب، 


فلابد أن نفهم أن وصية 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
واضحة جداً وتدعو إلى السلام وقال: "ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم فى وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام" (مت 16:10) فهو يطلب منا حكمة وليس عنفاً.




الله إذن لم يتغير..

فهو يكره الخطية، 

لكن لا يستطيع أن يلزم الإنسان بوصايا الكمال قبل أن يعطيه النعمة المُخَلِّصة المُحيية، والولادة الجديدة، سكنى الروح القدس فى داخله وقيادة الروح القدس له.


لذلك نقول باختصار 



إنه لو كانت وصايا العهد القديم هى نفسها وصايا العهد الجديد فما قيمة تجسّد الله الكلمة وتقديم نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب لفداء العالم؟




وماذا تكون البشرية قد استفادت إن بقيت الوصية كما هى؟!.


أما من ناحية التفاصيل

فقد أوضحنا أن شعب العهد القديم كان يعيش حسب الجسد،

فأقصى ما كانوا يستطيعونه هو أن يدافعوا عن أنفسهم وعن كيانهم بواسطة السيف،

لكننا فى العهد الجديد

ندافع عن كياننا "بسيف الروح الذى هو كلمة الله" (أف 17:6). 


فى العهد القديم


كانوا يدافعون عن كيانهم بالحروب والله كان يساعدهم فى حروبهم عندما يسلكون فى وصاياه. وكان يعطيهم النصرة على أعدائهم مهما كان عدم التكافؤ بين جماعة الله والوثنيين الداخلين معهم فى الحرب.

ولعل خير دليل على ذلك قصة سقوط أسوار أريحا والعمل الإعجازى الذى تم فيها (يش 6)،

وكذلك قصة عبور البحر الأحمر ونجاتهم من جيش فرعون ومركباته كان أيضاً عملاً إعجازياً (خر 14)،


فالله كان يحامى عنهم سواء فى حروبهم أو فى هروبهم من عدوهم أو فى هجومهم..

فى جميع الأحوال كان الله يساعدهم لأنها كانت الجماعة التى سيأتى منها السيد المسيح، والتى ستحفظ شريعة موسى، وهم الذين سيقيمون عبادة الله إلى مجىء الرب يسوع المسيح المخلّص.

والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى ...
​




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index2.html#ixzz0gXAozf0l


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

الهجوم على العهد القديم


*

فِكرة إله العهد القديم، وإله العهد الجديد؛ *​*
*


*هذه اخترعها هنا شخص فى مصر نتيجة قراءاته الأجنبية اسمه دكتور لمعى عشم الله

فى كتاب أصدره 

هاجم فيه الكتاب المقدس خاصة فى العهد القديم،

وللأسف قدّمت له مقدمة الكتاب وقتها الدكتورة إيريس حبيب المصرى؛

وفى مقدمتها هاجمت العهد القديم وقالت

"إذا كانت شريعة العهد القديم هى شريعة الغاب؛ فهل يمكن أن تكون وحياً إلهياً؟"..

هذا بخلاف الهجوم الذى بداخل هذا الكتاب؛

ومن أمثلته

"كيف نوافق على فكرة الهجوم على فرعون ومركباته.. وقصة غرق فرعون وجيشه فى البحر الأحمر..

لابد أن نكون وطنيين ومتحمسين للجيش المصرى..".. 



*

*الرد على هذا الهجوم الباطل*


*كل هذا الهجوم الباطل هو خلط الأمور ببعضها البعض؛

لأن هؤلاء المصريون وقتئذ كانوا أناساً وثنيين ليس لنا شأن بهم. 

فهل نحن نتحمس لأناس أرادوا أن يجبروا شعب إسرائيل على عدم عبادة الله إذ صرخ الشعب إلى فرعون ليطلقهم فى البرية ليعبدوا الله؟!.


طالما أن المصريون فى ذلك الوقت كانوا وثنيين؛ فلا نخلط الأمور ولا نُدخِل الأوراق فى بعضها.. فهم يريدون بهذا الكتاب أن يُدخلوا القومية فى الدين..

**هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


*نحن نعتز بمصر فى مواقف أخرى وليس بكلامهم الباطل هذا..

مكتوب فى سفر إشعياء

"وحى من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر؛ فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها.. فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها.. فيُعرف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم، ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة، وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (إش 19:1،21) 

كل هذا فخر لنا واعتزاز بأرض مصر ثم يكمل الكتاب ويقول:

"فى ذلك اليوم يكون إسرائيل ثلثاً لمصر ولأشور بركة فى الأرض بها يبارك رب الجنود قائلاً مبارك شعبى مصر وعمل يدى أشور وميراثى إسرائيل" (إش 24:19،25)

بمعنى أن اليهود العصاه الذين صلبوا 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*وأزعجوا العالم كله بعصيانهم، سيأتى يوم يقدمون فيه الندم والتوبة ويخضعون لمشيئة ربنا؛ وينطبق عليهم كلمة "ميراثى إسرائيل".. 


وكما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: 

"وإشعياء يصرخ من جهة إسرائيل وإن كان عدد بنى إسرائيل كرمل البحر فالبقية ستخلص" (رو 27:9).. 

وقال القديس بولس الرسول أيضاً:

"فإنى لست أريد أيها الاخوة أن تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند أنفسكم حكماء أن القساوة قد حصلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤ الأمم. وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل"*
*(رو 25:11،26). 

هذا سيحدث قبل نهاية العالم عندما يتوبون.. يتوبون عن سفك الدماء.. يتوبون عن شرهم.. يتوبون عن سفك دم المسيح الذى تحمّلوه إلى هذا اليوم.. يتوبون عن رفضهم للسيد المسيح وعدم إيمانهم به..

فعندما يقدمون هذه التوبة بأكملها يصير فى هذا الوقت إسرائيل ثلثاً لمصر ولآشور ويكون هناك سلام بينهم وبه يبارك رب الجنود قائلاً مبارك شعبى مصر..

والموضوع له باقية ...
نيافة الانبا بيشوى ..
*​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index2.html#ixzz0gXB07d3m


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

إسرائيل فى رأى المسيحية




نحن ضد التعصب الإسرائيلى.. 


وقد قال قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث – أطال الرب حياته - 


محاضرة رائعة جداً فى نقابة الصحفيين،

تطبعها مصلحة الاستعلامات المصرية باستمرار كلما تنفذ؛

بعنوان 


"إسرائيل فى رأى المسيحية"..


أثبت فيها من الكتاب المقدس



أن كل البركات والوعود التى قيلت لإسرائيل؛ قيلت قبل مجىء السيد المسيح؛ وتخُص دخول إسرائيل فى الإيمان بالمسيح.


ولذلك الوعد بالأرض هو فى الحقيقة الوعد بالخلاص الأبدى؛

لذلك يقول الرب فى سفر الرؤيا: 

"ها أنا أصنع كل شئ جديداً. وقال لى اكتب فإن هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة" (رؤ 5:21).. ويقول القديس بطرس الرسول "ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البر" (2بط 13:3)..




هجوم معاصر على المسيحية


أحد الكُتَّاب المعاصرين

(وهو السيد 

محمد على سلامة)


كتب فى كتاب له: 




إذا كان الله قد أراد أن يخلص البشرية فلماذا انتظر خمسة آلاف سنة لكى يخلصهم،

وهل كان فى كل هذه الخمسة آلاف سنة لا يهمه أمر البشر لكى تصطلح الرحمة مع العدل وتُحَل المشكلة!



وللرد على ذلك نقول:




إن الله كان يجهز البشرية للعمل الخلاصى، كما أنه لم يهمل الذين رقدوا على رجاء الخلاص، إذ يقول الكتاب أنه:

"ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن" (1بط 19:3)، معنى ذلك أن الذين رقدوا قبل المسيح وكانوا منتظرين الخلاص نزل لهم 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
فى الجحيم ونقلهم إلى الفردوس.


ويقول أيضاً:



لماذا يوجد فى العهد الجديد معمودية؟
وماذا عن الذين لم يعتمدوا من العهد القديم وكيف سيأخذون الطبيعة الجديدة،
لأن الكتاب يقول "إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو 5:3).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_



وللرد على ذلك نقول:



فى هذه الآية هو يتكلم عن العهد الجديد، ولكن عموماً نحن فى المعمودية نموت مع المسيح ونتحد معه بشبه موته "لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كى لا نعود نستعبد أيضاً للخطية" (رو 5:6،6) فنحن نُدفَن معه فى المعمودية للموت،

أما عن قديسى العهد القديم الذين رقدوا على رجاء، 

مثل إبراهيم مثلاً فبدلاً من يُدفَن مع المسيح فى المعمودية.. 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
هو الذى دُفِن معه، ونزل إلى الجحيم، وظل ثلاثة أيام بين صلبه وقيامته (على مثال الثلاث غطسات فى المعمودية على اسم الثالوث)


ففى المعمودية نحن الذين نُدفَن معه ونغطس ويُصلَب إنساننا العتيق بعمل الروح القدس، وأما بالنسبة لقديسى العهد القديم والشعب الذى رقد على رجاء الخلاص - سواء من نسل إسرائيل أو من أى شعب آخر مثل أهل نينوى أو ملكى صادق أو غيره فهؤلاء لم يكونوا من نسل ابراهيم ولكن كانوا يؤمنون بالإله الحقيقى، أو آمنوا به مثل أهل السفينة فى سفر يونان- 

فكل هؤلاء عندما نزل المسيح إليهم فبدلاً من أن يغطسوا معه مثلنا هو الذى غطس كى يحضرهم؛ وفى يوم قيامته من بين الأموات يقول الكتاب:

"والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين" (مت 52:27،53)، إذاً اشتركوا مع المسيح أيضاً فى قيامته اتحدوا معه بشبه موته واتحدوا معه فى قيامته.




الله كان يجهز كل هذه الرموز والنبوات؛
مثل

فلك نوح رمز للمعمودية، ذبيحة أبينا إبراهيم لابنه اسحق رمز للصليب، عبور الشعب للبحر الأحمر "

جميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى فى السحابة وفى البحر" (1كو 2:10)، 

وكذلك عيد الفصح "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبِحَ لأجلنا" (1كو 7:5)،

كل هذه الأمور كانت رموز وتجهيز، فقد ظل الكتاب المقدس يُكتب على مدى 1600 سنة ولكنه كتب أحداثاً طولها لا يقل عن 4000 سنة من آدم إلى المسيح.

والموضوع له باقية ...
نيافة الانبا بيشوى

​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index2.html#ixzz0gXBBl6Pp


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

معنى "الرحمة و العدل تلاقيا"


يتهكم الكاتب (محمد على سلامة) ويقول:



هل كل هذه السنين الطويلة لم تستطع رحمته وعدله أن يصطلحا معاً؟


الرد: 


نحن لم نقل أن رحمته وعدلـه اصطلحا، بل يقول المزمور:



"الرحمة والحق التقيا البر والسلام تلاثما" (مز 10:85)



ليس معناها اصطلحا ولكن معناها أُعلنا فى وقت واحد وعملا معاً؛


هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_

أُعلنت عدالة الله فى القصاص فى الكفارة عندما دفع 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
الدين، وأُعلنت محبته فى أنه "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3). 


فكل هذه الرموز والنبوات على مدى الأجيال، ومع ذلك يقول إشعياء النبى:

"من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب" (إش 1:53)، فكثيرون إلى الآن يستكثرون على الله أن يتجسد وأن يُصلَب، مع أن إشعياء النبى قال: "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن...

الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا... كشاة تساق إلى الذبح... أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن أن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم" (إش 3:53،6،7،10)، 

وقال أيضاً "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش 14:7)، 

كذلك داود النبى يقول:

"فى عطشى يسقوننى خلاً" (مز 21:69) وأيضاً:

"ثقبوا يدىَّ ورجلىَّ أُحصى كل عظامى وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فىَّ يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون" (مز 16:22-18).




كل هذا تجهيز كان... ولو لم يجهز الله كل هذا مَن كان سيصدق؟



ومع كل هذا قال إشعياء "من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب"؛



ونقول لهذا الكاتب الذى يتهكم:


إذا كان الله قد جهَّز للتجسد والخلاص لمدة 5000 سنة وأنت مع ذلك لم تقتنع بعد وإلى الآن لا تريد أن تصدق أن الله قد أحب العالم إلى هذه الدرجة، فماذا يُعمَل لكرمى وأنا لم أعمله.


إذن العهد القديم هو 

الأساس الذى بنى عليه العهد الجديد

"مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية" (أف 20:2)،



فنحن كمسيحيين

يهمنا جداً العهد القديم لإثبات الديانة المسيحية لأن 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
كان يقول دائماً "سيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالأنبياء عن ابن الإنسان" (لو 31:18)، 

"ينبغى أن يتم فىَّ أيضاً هذا المكتوب" (لو 37:22)، "لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لو 44:24)، 


والإنجيليين كثيراً ما كانوا يقولون: "لكى يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبى القائل..." (مت 14:4)،

كل هذه الأمور هى

أحد الركائز الأساسية فى إثبات صدق الديانة المسيحية؛

لأن من الممكن أن يأتى أى شخص ويقول أنه مخلص العالم مثل (سيدهاتا جوتاما) أى بوذا

فقد إدعى أنه مخلص العالم، لكن

هل أى شخص سيقول أنه مخلص العالم سنصدقه!! 

وما هو الإثبات والدليل الذى معه؟...

السيد المسيح معه وثائق سبقته وكُتبت على مدى 1600 سنة باللغتين العبرية والآرامية


المسيحية تمتاز


على كل أديان العالم بأن كل ما ورد فيها من أمور أساسية قد سبق فأنبأ الله به فى الكتب المقدسة، وليس بالكلمات فقط ولكن أيضاً بالأحداث، مثل ذبيحة أبينا إبراهيم.



والموضوع له باقية ...
نيافة الانبا بيشوى


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index2.html#ixzz0gXBMVKtl


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

العقوبات فى العهد الجديد


يقول أصحاب نظرية إله العهد القديم وإله العهد الجديد؛ 



إن العقوبات فى العهد القديم كانت عقوبات صعبة 

وأما العهد الجديد

فهو عهد النعمة والرحمة والخلاص، وإن إله العهد الجديد هو إله حنون،

وإله العهد القديم هو إله قاسٍ..


نحن نرفض هذه النظرية أصلاً لأنه هو إله واحد؛



الإله المثلث الأقانيم الذى أعلن بصورة واضحة عن نفسه فى الظهور المحيى الذى لابنه الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. ونقول عن 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
أنه هو الذى أظهر لنا نور الآب وأنعم علينا بمعرفة الروح القدس.


ولكن فلنرَ معاً قائمة بالعقوبات التى ذُكرت فى العهد الجديد ومنها سنجد أنها أشد مما ذُكر فى العهد القديم، لأن الإله الحنون فى العهد الجديد هو نفسه إله مخيف ومُرعب فى يوم الدينونة للخطاة غير التائبين وغير المؤمنين: 


+ قال معلمنا بولس الرسول:

"من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة. فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون إنه يُحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذى قُدّس به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة" (عب 28:10،29) "كم عقاباً أشر".


+ ويكمل ويقول "فإننا نعرف الذى قال لى الانتقام أنا أجازى يقول الرب وأيضاً الرب يدين شعبه. مخيف هو الوقوع فى يدى الله الحى" (عب 30:10،31).


+ ويقول أيضاً: "من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تُذخر لنفسك غضباً فى يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة" (رو 5:2).


+ ويقول: "وإن كنتم تدعون أباً الذى يحكم بغير محاباة حسب عمل كل واحد فسيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف" (1بط 17:1).


إذن لابد لمن يسلك فى الخطية الآن أن يكون مرتعب أكثر من شعب إسرائيل لأنه يقول: 

"إن كنتم تدعون أباً الذى يحكم بغير محاباة" والسيد المسيح يقول:

"وأما ذلك العبد الذى يعلم إرادة سيده ولا يستعد ولا يفعل بحسب إرادته فيضرب كثيراً، ولكن الذى لا يعلم ويفعل ما يستحق ضربات يضرب قليلاً، فكل من أعطى كثيراً يُطلَب منه كثير ومن يودعونه كثيراً يطالبونه بأكثر" (لو 47:12،48). 


+ "لأن إلهنا نار آكلة" (عب 29:12).


+ عندما يجئ 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
فى يوم الدينونة، سيقول الأشرار للجبال "اسقطى علينا وللآكام غطينا" (لو 30:23). 


+ "وهم يقولون للجبال والصخور اسقطى علينا واخفينا عن وجه الجالس على العرش وعن غضب الخروف. لأنه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف" (رؤ 16:6،17). 

فالسيد المسيح حمل الله الوديع الحنون المحب للعشارين وللخطاة يقول عنه: "غضب الخروف".. و "يوم غضبه العظيم".

فكل غضب العهد القديم لا يساوى شئ إطلاقاً أمام غضب الخروف فى يوم مجيئه الثانى وأمام هذا المحيط العظيم (بحر الدينونة).


+ وأيضاً يوحنا عندما رآه فى الرؤيا (لئلا يظن أحد أن هذا الحال مع الخطاة فقط) قال فى سفر الرؤيا "عيناه كلهيب نار" (رؤ 12:19)، وأن "سيف ماض ذو حدين يخرج من فمه...

فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى علىَّ قائلاً لى لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر" (رؤ 16:1،17).

فحتى يوحنا الذى كان يتكئ على صدره فى أيام تجسده حينما رآه فى بهاء مجده لم يحتمل.


+ "الرب الذى سينير خفايا الظلام ويظهر آراء القلوب" (1كو 5:4).


+ الذى قال عن نفسه: "إنى أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطى كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله" (رؤ 23:2).


فإن كان 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
يتعامل برفق مع الخطاة فهذا لكى يجتذبهم إلى التوبة

"ولا أنا أدينك اذهبى ولا تخطئى أيضاً" (يو 11:8)،

فهذا الحنان يجتذب الخاطئ إلى التوبة وإلى معرفة أحضان الله،

الله الرؤوف الحنَّان الطويل الأناة، ولكن 

بعد أن يجتذبه إلى التوبة يقول له (لقد اشتريتك بدمى)، "أنكم لستم لأنفسكم لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو 19:6،20)، "كى يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام" (2كو 15:5)؛ 

أما من يريد أن يسير على هواه فهو يُقال له أنك "تذخر لنفسك غضباً فى يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة" (رو 5:2).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى ...
​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index3.html#ixzz0gXBi9ZHs


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

هل خلص المسيح الذين غرقوا فى الطوفان




سمعنا عن هذا التعليم الخاطئ فى هذه الأيام،

ونحن نقول:



أنه لم يعلم بذلك لا الكتاب المقدس ولا أحد من آباء الكنيسة؛





وهذه أقوال للقديس كيرلس الكبير وللقديس ساويرس الأنطاكى عن هذا الموضوع:





أولاً: القديس كيرلس:

(وذلك فى تفسيره لرسالة معلمنا بطرس الرسول الأولى 19:3).
​

​
Cyril of Alexandria(1) :
[However, the souls of those who practiced idolatry and outrageous ungodliness, as well as those who were blinded by fleshly lusts, did not have the power to see him, and they were not delivered]. Catena.

والترجمة:



"أما نفوس أولئك الذين مارسوا الوثنية والشرور المفرطة، بالإضافة إلى من أعمتهم شهوات الجسد، فإن أولئك لم تكن لديهم القدرة على رؤيته - عندما دخل الجحيم - ولم يتم تحريرهم".​


ثانياً: القديس ساريرس: 

(فى تفسيره لنفس الآية).


​Severus of Antioch: 
(Forgiveness was not granted to everyone in hell, but only to those who believed and acknowledged Christ. Those who cleansed themselves from evil by doing good works while they were alive recognized him, for until he appeared in the lower regions everyone, including those who had been educated in righteousness, was bound by the chains of death and was awaiting his arrival there, for the way to paradise was closed to them because of Adam’s sin. Nevertheless, not everyone who was in the lower regions responded to Christ when he went there, but only those who believed in him). Catena.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_





والترجمة:




"لم يمنح الغفران لكل من كانوا فى الجحيم إنما فقط للمؤمنين والمعترفين بالمسيح.


فأولئك الذين طهروا أنفسهم من الشر بالأعمال الصالحة أثناء حياتهم هم الذين أدركوه (تعرفوا عليه).

لأنه إلى أن ظهر فى أقسام الأرض السفلى فإن الجميع - بما فى ذلك أولئك الذين تهذبوا بالبر - كانوا مربوطين فى سلاسل الموت، وكانوا ينتظرون وصوله إلى هناك، لأن الطريق إلى الفردوس كان مغلقاً أمامهم بسبب خطية آدم(1).

لكن على الرغم من ذلك ليس كل أحد ممن كانوا فى الأقسام السفلى قد استجاب للمسيح حينما ذهب إلى هناك إنما فقط أولئك الذين آمنوا به".





أما من ناحية أقوال الكتاب المقدس فى هذا الموضوع :




+ يقول السيد المسيح:


"وكما كان فى أيام نوح كذلك يكون أيضاً فى أيام ابن الإنسان كانوا يأكلون ويشربون ويزوجون ويتزوجون إلى اليوم الذى فيه دخل نوح الفلك وجاء الطوفان وأهلك الجميع، كذلك أيضاً كما كان فى أيام لوط كانوا يأكلون ويشربون ويشترون ويبيعون ويغرسون ويبنون ولكن اليوم الذى فيه خرج لوط من سدوم أمطر ناراً وكبريتاً من السماء فأهلك الجميع، هكذا يكون فى اليوم الذى فيه يظهر ابن الإنسان" (لو 26:17-30).


هنا وضع 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
حادثتان فى كل منهما أهلك الله جميع الناس الذين كانوا فى الدائرة التى يتكلم عنها...

مرة عن العالم ما عدا نوح وأولاده وزوجاتهم، ومرة عن سدوم وعمورة ماعدا لوط وابنتيه وزوجته التى تحولت إلى عمود ملح،
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


ثم يقول: 

هكذا يكون فى اليوم الذى يظهر فيه ابن الإنسان، فكيف يُقال أن هؤلاء الأناس عندما حدث الطوفان طلبوا الرحمة؟! ومن الذى علَّم بهذا التعليم إن كان عكس ما قاله السيد المسيح؟!


+ وفى رسالة معلمنا بطرس الرسول الثانية يقول بوضوح: 

"لأنه إن كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا بل فى سلاسل الظلام طرحهم فى جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء ولم يشفق على العالم القديم بل إنما حفظ نوحاً ثامناً كارزاً للبر إذ جلب طوفاناً على عالم الفجار، 

وإذ رمَّد مدينتى سدوم وعمورة حكم عليهما بالانقلاب واضعاً عبرة للعتيدين أن يفجروا، وأنقذ لوطاً البار مغلوباً من سيرة الأردياء فى الدعارة إذ كان البار بالنظر والسمع وهو ساكن بينهم يعذب يوماً فيوماً نفسه البارة بالأفعال الأثيمة يعلم الرب أن ينقذ الأتقياء من التجربة ويحفظ الآثمة إلى يوم الدين معاقبين" (2بط 4:2-9).


لو كان هؤلاء الفجار قد تابوا فهل كان يليق أن يسميهم الروح القدس عالم الفجار!! 

مع ملاحظة أن الآية "ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن" قد كتبها بطرس الرسول نفسه فى (1بط 19:3).


+ كذلك فى رسالة معلمنا يهوذا يقول:

"كما أن سدوم وعمورة والمدن التى حولهما إذ 
زنت على طريق مثلهما ومضت وراء جسد آخر جُعِلَتْ عبرة مكابدة عقاب نار أبدية" (يه 7).


+ فكلمة نار أبدية معناها ليس فقط النار التى أحرقتهم على الأرض.


+ وفى (مز 155:119) يقول: "الخلاص بعيد عن الأشرار لأنهم لم يلتمسوا فرائضك".


+ وفى (عب 7:11) "بالإيمان نوح لما أُوحِى إليه عن أمور لم تُرَ بعد خاف فبنى فلكاً لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم وصار وارثاً للبر الذى حسب الإيمان".


+ كيف يقول دان العالم إن كان هذا العالم سينال الخلاص!! 


+ كذلك: (رو 22:9) "فماذا إن كان الله وهو يريد أن يظهر غضبه ويبين قوته احتمل بأناة كثيرة آنية غضب مهيأة للهلاك".


أوردت هذه الآية لأن

الذين يقولون إن هؤلاء قد طلبوا الرحمة حينما جاء عليهم الطوفان، وأن 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
قد أخرجهم من الجحيم حينما كرز للأرواح التى فى السجن، 

يستندون إلى عبارة

"ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن إذ عصت قديماً حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة فى أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى" (1بط 19:3،20)، 

فيقولون أن هذه العبارة تشير إلى أن هذه الأرواح التى عصت قديماً بُشِرت أيضاً!! ولكن الآية فى رومية تقول "احتمل بأناة كثيرة آنية غضب مهيأة للهلاك"؛ فطول أناته لا تعنى بالضرورة خلاص الكل حتى عالم الفجار.


كما أنه يكمل فى رسالة معلمنا بطرس ويقول:

"إذ عصت قديماً حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة فى أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى الذى فيه خلص قليلون أى ثمانى أنفس بالماء الذى مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن أى المعمودية لا إزالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح" (1بط 20:3،21)،

والموضوع له باقية ...
نيافة الانبا بيشوى 


​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index3.html#ixzz0gXBsjYs1


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

معنى ذلك

أن الذين لن يعتمدوا سيكونون مثل من كانوا خارج الفلك،



فهنا يشير إلى هذه الحقيقة وهى أنه مع أن الله كان طويل الأناة إلا أن هؤلاء كانوا عصاة، ومع رؤيتهم للفلك يبنى، لم يقبلوا كرازة نوح وهكذا لم يقبلوا كرازة 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
حينما ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن،

إذن المعنى المقصود هنا بهذه الآية هو عكس المعنى الذى يدَّعونه
​


والموضوع له باقية ...

نيافة الانبا بيشوى
​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index3.html#ixzz0gXC3RxXU


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


شهادة 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
للعهد القديم




+ شهد 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
نفسه للعهد القديم وقال:



يقول داود بالروح (أى بالروح القدس) "قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى" (مت 44:22، مر 36:12، لو 42:20، أع 34:2).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_



+ وقال أيضاً: 

"إنه ينبغى أن يتم فىّ أيضاً هذا المكتوب" (لو 37:22).


+ وقال:

"لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لو 44:24).


+ كما شهد 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
للعهد القديم فى مواضع كثيرة وقال: موسى كتب عنى "لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هو كتب عنى" (يو 46:5).


+ وقال: "ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل" (مت 17:5).


+ وقال أيضاً:

"إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض؛ لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (مت 18:5).



​

إن كان 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
يشهد هكذا

فكيف يتجاسر البعض الآن ويقول: 

"ما قيمة العهد القديم؟"


أو كيف تقول الأستاذة إيريس حبيب المصرى عن العهد القديم - فى مقدمتها لكتاب دكتور لمعى عشم الله الذى هاجم فيه الكتاب المقدس بعهديه - تقول بالنص: 

"إذا كانت شريعة العهد القديم هى شريعة الغاب؛ فهل يمكن أن تكون وحياً إلهياً؟"، 

بسبب هذه العبارة قام قداسة البابا بفصلها من التدريس فى معهد الدراسات القبطية.


.. 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
يقول:

​

"إن موسى كتب عنى"،

"ولا تزول نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل"،


وهى تتجاسر أن تقول هذا؟!! شئ عجيب جداً.


نيافة الانبا بيشوى 

​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t104841/index3.html#ixzz0gXCF5iTg


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي *
*- 3 -*
*يسوع المسيح ينسب إلى ذاته الأبدية *​
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_





*بقلم المتنيح ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس*​






*وكما يتصف الله وحده بالأزلية، كذلك يتصف وحده بالأبدية. فالله وحده هو الأزلي لأنه البدء والبداءة والمبدئ لكل شيء، ولا بداية له، وهو وحده الأزلي لأنه لا نهاية له.*

*يقول الوحي: « مُنْذُ ٱلأَزَلِ إِلَى ٱلأَبَدِ أَنْتَ ٱللّٰهُ» (مزمور 90: 2). *
*«مُبَارَكٌ ٱلرَّبُّ إِلٰهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ ٱلأَزَلِ وَإِلَى ٱلأَبَدِ» (مزمور 41: 13، 106: 48، أخبار الأيام الأول 16: 36، 29: 10، نحميا 9: 5، دانيال 2: 20). *

*«هٰكَذَا قَالَ ٱلْعَلِيُّ ٱلْمُرْتَفِعُ، سَاكِنُ ٱلأَبَدِ، ٱلْقُدُّوسُ ٱسْمُهُ» (إشعياء 57: 15). *

*«أَمَّا ٱلرَّبُّ ٱلإِلٰهُ فَحَقٌّ. هُوَ إِلٰهٌ حَيٌّ وَمَلِكٌ أَبَدِيٌّ» (إرميا 10: 10 تنظر أيضاً التثنية 33: 27). *

*فإذا وصفت الحياة بالأبدية، فلأن الله هو الحياة. *
*وأما ما هو مخلوق فلا يوصف بأنه أبدي، لأن الأزلي هو وحده الأبدي.*

*نعم يوصف الإنسان بالخلود، وتوصف الملائكة بالخلود. لكن الخلود هو غير الأبدية. الخلود منحة الله للكائنات العاقلة، لأنها ما دامت مخلوقة فهي قابلة للفناء. والخلود إذن منحة ونعمة مفاضة عليها ليست من طبيعتها هي.*

*على أن 
*_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
*وصف نفسه لا بالخلود فقط بل بالأبدية التي لا يتصف بها غير الله وحده. *

*(1) قال يسوع المسيح لعبده ورسوله يوحنا «أَنَا هُوَ ٱلأَلِفُ وَٱلْيَاءُ، ٱلْبِدَايَةُ وَٱلنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ ٱلرَّبُّ ٱلْكَائِنُ وَٱلَّذِي كَانَ وَٱلَّذِي يَأْتِي، ٱلْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْء» (الرؤيا 1: 8) *

*(2) ويقول القديس يوحنا في رؤياه : «كُنْتُ فِي ٱلرُّوحِ فِي يَوْمِ ٱلرَّبِّ، وَسَمِعْتُ وَرَائِي صَوْتاً عَظِيماً كَصَوْتِ بُوقٍ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ ٱلأَلِفُ وَٱلْيَاءُ. ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِر» (الرؤيا 1: 10 و11). وكان هذا الصو العظيم هو صوت الرب يسوع بعينه، لأن القديس يوحنا التفت لينظر الصوت العظيم الذي تكلم معه، ولما التفت رآه في صورة «ٱبْنِ إِنْسَانٍ، مُتَسَرْبِلاً بِثَوْبٍ إِلَى ٱلرِّجْلَيْنِ، وَمُتَمَنْطِقاً عِنْدَ ثَدْيَيْهِ بِمِنْطَقَةٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُهُ وَشَعْرُهُ فَأَبْيَضَانِ كَٱلصُّوفِ ٱلأَبْيَضِ كَٱلثَّلْجِ، وَعَيْنَاهُ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ. وَرِجْلاَهُ شِبْهُ ٱلنُّحَاسِ ٱلنَّقِيِّ، كَأَنَّهُمَا مَحْمِيَّتَانِ فِي أَتُونٍ. وَصَوْتُهُ كَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. وَمَعَهُ فِي يَدِهِ ٱلْيُمْنَى سَبْعَةُ كَوَاكِبَ، وَسَيْفٌ مَاضٍ ذُو حَدَّيْنِ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِهِ، وَوَجْهُهُ كَٱلشَّمْسِ وَهِيَ تُضِيءُ فِي قُوَّتِهَا. فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ ٱلْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِرُ، وَٱلْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ ٱلآبِدِينَ» (الرؤيا 1: 12-18). ولقد شرحنا هذا النص من قبل وبينا أن المتكلم هو الرب يسوع بنفسه، لأن القديس يوحنا رآه في الجسد، ووصف قامته وثوبه الأبيض ومتطقة الذهب عند ثدييه، كما وصف كذلك شعره ورأسه وعينيه وفمه وقدميه وعرفه بنفسه، وفي تعريفه بنفسه وصف الرب يسوع ذاته بأنه « ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِرُ، وَٱلْحَيُّ إِلَى أَبَدِ ٱلآبِدِينَ» أي أنه نسب إلى ذاته الأبدية التي لا يتصف بها غير الله وحده، وأنه سيظل حياً إلى أبد الآباد. *

*(3) وقد ألح ربنا يسوع على نفس الحقيقة في وضع آخر، في قوله لعبده ورسوله القديس يوحنا «وَٱكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هٰذَا يَقُولُهُ ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِرُ، ٱلَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتاً فَعَاشَ» (الرؤيا 2: 8). وواضح أن الذي ينسب إلى ذاته الأبدية في هذا النص، هو الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه هو الذي مات ثم عاد إلى الحياة بقيامته من بين الأموات. *
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


*(4) وهو بذاته القائل « أَنَا هُوَ ٱلأَلِفُ وَٱلْيَاءُ، ٱلْبِدَايَةُ وَٱلنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي ٱلْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ ٱلْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً» (الرؤيا 21: 6) وكما قلنا سابقاً نقول هنا إن الذي وعد كثيراً وفي مواضع متفرقة أن عنده ماء الحياة، الماء الحي، الذي ينبع إلى الحياة الأبدية هو الرب يسوع، وهو الذي يصف ذاته بأنه الأبدي الذي لا نهاية له. *

*(5) ويكرر نفس المعنى، وذات الحقيقة، وهو في مجال الوعد بمجيئه الثاني، والحساب بالثواب ولاعقاب الذي سيجري أمام عرشه الأبيض، ومنبره، لأنه وحده الديان: «هَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ. أَنَا ٱلأَلِفُ وَٱلْيَاءُ، ٱلْبِدَايَةُ وَٱلنِّهَايَةُ، ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِرُ» (الرؤيا 22: 12 و13). *

*هاتان الصفتان الإلهيتان: الأزلية والأبدية، ينسبهما الرب يسوع إلى ذاته بنفس القوة التي تنسبان بها إلى الله. فإذا لم يكن المسيح هو الله، فكيف يجرؤ يسوع المسيح أن يصف ذاته بالأزلية والأبدية، ويقول بغير تحفظ « أَنَا ٱلأَلِفُ وَٱلْيَاءُ، ٱلْبِدَايَةُ وَٱلنِّهَايَةُ، ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِرُ» ؟ لو أن إنسان نسب ذلك إلى ذاته لكان مجدفاً. فنحن الآن أمام قضية حادة: إما أن يكون المسيح مجدفاً، وإما أن يكون صادقاً. فإذا كان صادقاً - ولا شك في ذلك - فلا مفر من أن يكون هو الله متجسداً.* 



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t91310/#ixzz0gXHN6Kdd


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث​
22- له المجد إلى الأبد

​
1 عبارة " له المجد إلى الأبد" (هي عبارة خاصة بالله وحده، وهي تدخل في تسبحة السارافيم له (أش6: 3). 


2 وهذا المجد الإلهي، لا يعطيه الله لكائن آخر. وهكذا قال في سفر اشعياء النبي 

" أنا الرب. هذا اسمي، ومجدي لا أعطية لآخر" (اش42: 8)، فإن ثبت أن 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
كان له هذا المجد، فهذا لابد يكون دليلاً على لاهوته ولا يمكن أن يكون له مجد الآب، إلا لو كان هو الله. فالله لا ينافسه غيره في مجده. 

3 الكتاب يعطينا فكره أن 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
له هذا المجد، اللائق به كإله. فهو يجلس في مجده، كديان لجميع الشعوب والأمم، إذ يقول

" ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده، وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده، ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب..." (متى25: 31، 32).

والمعروف أن الدينونة هي عمل الله، كما ورد في (تك18: 25). 


4 ويقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول 

" ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر" (2بط3: 18). وعبارة (ربنا) مع عبارة (له المجد) دليل واضح على اللاهوت. 

5 ويقول أيضاً 

" لكي يتمجد الآب في كل شئ بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى الآبدين آمين" (1بط4: 11).

وما أجمل أن نقارن هذه الآية وسابقتها بقول القديس يهوذا الرسول

" الإله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان الآن وإلى كل الدهور آمين" (يه25). 

المجد للذي للآب هو نفسه الذي للابن. 


6 بل يذكر الكتاب أن 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
له نفس مجد الآب. 

فيقول 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
" فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" (متى16: 27). ويقول أيضاً " لأن من استحي بي وبكلامي، فبهذا يستحي ابن الإنسان متى جاء بمجده ومجد الآب والملائكة والقديسين" (لو9: 26). 

7 ومساواة الابن للآب في المجد واردة في سفر الرؤيا من حيث أنه

" في وسط العرش" (رؤ7: 17).

وأيضاً في تلك التسبحة التي سمعها الرائي من كل خليقة مما في السماء وعلي الأرض وتحت الأرض.. ويقول سمعتها قائلة 

" للجالس على العرش وللخروف البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين" (رؤ5: 13).

نفس المجد والسلطان الذي للآب هو للابن شبة بخروف كأنه مذبوح (رؤ5: 6). وهذا المجد المساوي هو إلى أبد الآبدين. ولاشك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_


8 ويتحدث 
_لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة_
عن هذا المجد فيقول عن هذا فيقول "جلست مع أبي في عرشه" (رؤ3: 21). وهذا المجد كان له عند الآب قبل كون العالم (يو17: 4، 5). 
​


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t87474/#ixzz0gXIBHPn3


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*علم الكريستولوجي*
*لاهوت السيد المسيح*​

*بقلم نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين علم الكريستولوجي .... بقلم نيافة الأنبا رافائيل

*الكريستولوجي هو علم دراسة لاهوت السيد المسيح، وشخصه، وطبيعته، وما يخص معرفتنا به.*

*أهمية دراسة الكريستولوجي:*

*من خلال هذا العلم نتعرف على السيد المسيح الذي نعبده، مَنْ هو؟ وفيما نحن نتعرف عليه سوف ندرس الهرطقات التي برزت في التاريخ ضد السيد المسيح، سواء هذه التي انتقصت من ألوهيته أو مجده، أو تلك التي أنكرت ناسوته، أو التي فصلت بين اللاهوت والناسوت. كما سوف نتعرف على موقف الكنيسة، وكيف دافعت بحزم ضد أي انحراف في الإيمان الأصيل.*

*إن الحديث عن السيد المسيح هو أساس المسيحية، والتغيير في الإيمان بالمسيح يُهدد المسيحية .. بل يهدمها، لذلك يجب أن يكون إيماننا قويًا وراسخًا، وفيه وعي لاهوتي على مستوى عالي.*

*لاهوت السيد المسيح له المجد:*

*نحن نؤمن أن المسيح هو الله، هذا الإيمان لم يكن استنتاجًا أو اكتشافًا ولكنه إعلان إلهي. هناك مَنْ يدّعون أن المسيح هو إنسان عادي، وأن مَنْ اخترع قصة ألوهية المسيح هو مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول.*

*وهناك مَنْ يقولون إن المسيحيين في القرون الأولى كانوا يعرفون أن المسيح مجرد نبي وإنسان، وذلك حتى مجمع نيقية ومجيء أثناسيوس الذي اخترع موضوع لاهوت المسيح.*

*وهم يستدلون على قولهم هذا بقول القديس أثناسيوس: "وأنا ضد العالم" إذ يقولون إن العالم كان أريوسيًا يؤمن أن المسيح مجرد نبي، لكن أثناسيوس فقط هو الذي نادى بأن المسيح هو الله، واستطاع أن يغيِّر الإيمان المسيحي ويحرِّفه (حسب رأيهم).*

*وعلى حد قولهم يكون المسيح نفسه لم يكن يقول إنه إله، ولم يقل أحد عنه إنه إله حتى مجيء مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول (الذي اخترع قصة ألوهية المسيح)، وسيطرته على بقية الرسل وعلى الإيمان المسيحي، أو حسب الرأي الآخر حتى مجيء أثناسيوس الرسول. وكأن المسيح لم يكن يُقدّر ذلك، ولا يعرفه، ولم يكن يدري بألوهيته.*

*لذلك لابد أن ندرس:*


*كيف أن المسيح هو الله؟*
​*المسيح هو الله لأننا استلمنا ذلك، كما استلمنا كل بنود الإيمان. إن إيماننا ليس مبنيًا على الآيات فقط، بل على الفهم السليم لنصوص الآيات، وذلك لأن هناك مَنْ يستخدمون الآيات ويعيدون ترتيبها بطريقة خاصة بهم، ويخرجون بمفاهيم تؤدي إلى إيمان غير سليم.*

*يقول القديس إيريناؤس: "صنع فنان موهوب صورة جميلة لأحد الملوك من الجواهر الثمينة والفسيفساء، لكن شخصًا آخر فك هذه الحجارة، وأعاد تركيبها بأسلوب آخر، ليقدم صورة كلب أو ثعلب، ثم زعم أن هذه الصورة هي الصورة الأصلية التي صنعها الفنان، وتعلل قائلاً: إن هذه الحجارة أو الفسيفساء هي أصلية، والحق أن التصميم الأصلي قد تهدم وضاع نموذج الإنسان الموضوع.*

*ويقصد القديس إيريناؤس أن يشرح كيف أن الهراطقة رتبوا الآيات بطريقة خاصة شوهت الإيمان في أذهانهم المنحرفة، وادّعو أن هذا هو الإيمان السليم بحجة أنهم يستخدمون نفس آيات الكتاب المقدس.*

*لذلك فعليَّ أن أُميز بين الصواب والخطأ في مفاهيم الإيمان، وأتساءل: ما هو الترتيب الصحيح؟ وما هي المفاهيم التي انتقلت من الأجداد إلى الآباء ثم الأحفاد؟!*

*هذا هو الإيمان والمنهج الأرثوذكسي، وهذا ما يُميز المنهج الأرثوذكسي عن المناهج المنحرفة إيمانيًا.*

*إننا استلمنا العقيدة كمفاهيم مدعومة بالآيات، وليست آيات مرصوصة حسب استحسان البشر، أو استنتاج أو استنباط المفسرين، ولكن من تسليم الآباء الذين أخذوه من المسيح وسلّموه لنا بكل أمانة، حسب قول مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس في (2تي2: 2): "ما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين، أُودعه أناسًا أمناء، يكونون أكفاء أن يُعلِّموا آخرين أيضًا".*

*إن الاعتماد على النص فقط يؤدي إلى انحرافات خطيرة في الإيمان، فالمهم هو المفاهيم أكثر من النصوص. لذلك يقول السيد المسيح عن كلامه: "الكلام الذي أُكلمكم به هو روح وحياة" (يو6: 63). وكذلك علّمنا أن "الروح يحي والحرف يقتل".*

*+ نحن تعلّمنا أن المسيح هو الله قبل أن يكون الكتاب المقدس متداولاً، فإنجيل يوحنا مثلاً كُتب حوالي عام 96 أو 98 ميلادية، وهو أكثر إنجيل تحدث عن لاهوت السيد المسيح، فهل يمكن أن نقول إن الكنيسة حتى وقت كتابة هذا الإنجيل لم تكن تؤمن أن المسيح هو الله؟ أو لم تكن تمتلك وثائق ترتكز عليها تؤكد أن المسيح هو الله؟ أو لعلها كانت تنتظر مُعلِّمنا يوحنا الإنجيلي حتى يكتب إنجيله؟ إن هذا غير ممكن!!*

*نحن نعرف أن السنوات الأولى في تاريخ المسيحية (العصر الرسولي) كانت من أعظم سنوات تاريخ الكنيسة، فقد كان المسيحيون يستشهدون بسبب إيمانهم أن المسيح هو الله.*
*وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود إنجيل يوحنا في الجيل الأول للمسيحية، إلا أن أحدًا لم يتجاسر ويقول ما قاله أريوس في أن المسيح ليس هو الله، وبالرغم من وجود إنجيل يوحنا في أيام أريوس متداولاً ومنتشرًا، وأريوس نفسه كان يعرفه ويدرسه، ومع ذلك أنكر أن المسيح هو الله. فالمشكلة ليست في توافر النصوص، ولكن الأهم هو صحة المفاهيم مع النصوص.*
*لقد استلم آباؤنا الإيمان قبل الآيات، وجاءت الآيات مطابقة لما استلموه من الإيمان، وذلك لأن المصدر واحد وهو الله، الله أعطانا معرفته وبعد ذلك دوّن آباؤنا الرسل هذه المعرفة بالوحي من الروح القدس معصومين من الخطأ في الكتابة.*

*أصبحنا بذلك نملك مستندين: مستندًا شفهيًا ومفاهيم ترسخت في الأفهام، ومستندًا آخر مكتوبًا وقد يكون هذا هو الأقوى لأنه مكتوب، لكن الأسبق منه هو المفهوم المتداول بين المسيحيين.*

*فالخلاصة .. إننا نعرف أن المسيح هو الله، لأننا تعلّمنا هذا من آبائنا وأجدادنا وأسلافنا .. وهناك براهين أخرى على لاهوت السيد المسيح .. *

*يظن البعض أنه لا توجد آيات من الكتاب المقدس تتكلَّم صراحة عن لاهوت السيد المسيح، ويدّعون أن تأليه المسيح هو فكر استحدثته الكنيسة. بعضهم يقول أن بولس الرسول، والآخرون أن أثناسيوس الرسولي هو الذي استحدث هذا الفكر.*

*لكننا نؤمن أن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .. وهذا الإيمان كائن في الكنيسة منذ البدء، ومؤيد بنصوص كتابية منذ قبل مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول، وطبعًا منذ قبل أثناسيوس الرسولي العظيم .. الذي دافع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح كما استلمه من الآباء السابقين عليه وليس كما اخترعه هو.*

*دعنا الآن نتعرّض لبعض الآيات التي تتكلَّم صراحة عن أن السيد المسيح هو الله .. ((عن كتاب "لاهوت السيد المسيح" لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث فصل "آيات صريحة عن لاهوت المسيح")).*

*(1) "منهم المسيح حسب الجسد، الكائن على الكل إلهًا مباركًا إلى الأبد. آمين" (رو9: 5).*

*+ "منهم المسيح حسب الجسد" = ميلاده جسديًا من العذراء مريم التي هي من بني إسرائيل.*

*+ "الكائن على الكل إلهًا مباركًا" .. تعني أن المسيح هو الله.*
*وقد يفهم أحدهم أن كلمة (إله) غير كلمة (الله) .. فنجيبه بأننا نؤمن بإله واحد.. فإذا كان المسيح (إلهًا) غير الله .. نسقط في تعدد الآلهة. وهذا لا يوافق عليه أحد. فالسيد المسيح هو الإله الواحد الظاهر في الجسد.*

*(2) "أجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلهي" (يو20: 28).*
*إن كانت كلمة "ربي" تعني "سيدي" .. فماذا نقول عن كلمة "إلهي" ؟!! لقد سمعها السيد المسيح وقَبِلها، وقَبِل السجود له من توما ومن آخرين .. ولو لم يكن السيد المسيح هو الله لرفض هذه الكلمة من توما، ولرفض أيضًا السجود .. مثلما رفض الملاك في سفر الرؤيا أن يسجد له يوحنا الرائي قائلاً:*

*& "انظر لا تفعل! أنا عبد معك ومع إخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع. اسجد لله! فإن شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة" (رؤ19: 10).*

*& ومرة أخرى أيضًا .. "فقال لي: انظر لا تفعل! لأني عبد معك ومع إخوتك الأنبياء، والذين يحفظون أقوال هذا الكتاب. اسجد لله!" (رؤ22: 9).*
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين علم الكريستولوجي .... بقلم نيافة الأنبا رافائيل

*& وكمثلما رفض مُعلِّمنا بطرس أن يسجد له كرنيليوس .. "فأقامه بطرس قائلاً: قم، أنا أيضًا إنسان" (أع10: 26).*
*& وأيضًا رفض الرسولان بولس وبرنابا أن يُقدِّم لهما الناس العبادة قائلين: "أيها الرجال، لماذا تفعلون هذا؟ نحن أيضًا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم، نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل إلى الإله الحي الذي خلق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها" (أع14: 15).*

*إننا لا نقبل السجود والعبادة إلا لله الواحد الحي .. فإن كان السيد المسيح قد قَبِل السجود والعبادة فهو الله الحي وليس آخر سواه.*
*(3) "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1: 1).*

*المسيح هو الكلمة .. وهنا الآية صريحة "كان الكلمة الله".. ثم الآية (رقم 14) تتكلَّم عن التجسد ..*

*& "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده، مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب، مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا" (يو1: 14).*

*أي أن (الله صار جسدًا) وحلّ بيننا .. ويشهد يوحنا أنه رأى مجده كمثل مجد الابن الوحيد من الآب .. أي المساوي لمجد الآب والمساوي لجوهر الآب.*

*(4) "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره: الله معنا" (مت1: 23).*

*الاسم نفسه يدل على اللاهوت. فكلمة "عمانوئيل" تعني "الله معنا". لقد صار الله معنا على الأرض بسبب التجسد، وهذا الاسم قيل من قبل في الأنبياء .. "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش7: 14). بل أن كلمة "يسوع" تعني "يهوه يخلِّص"، فاسم المسيح يدل على لاهوته.*

*وقد قيل في الأنبياء أيضًا أنه لا يوجد مخلِّص غير واحد وهو الله ..*

*& "أنا أنا الرب، وليس غيري مخلِّص" (إش43: 11).*
*& "والآن هكذا يقول الرب، خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل: لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك. أنت لي" (إش43: 1).*
*& "لأني أنا الرب إلهك قدوس إسرائيل، مخلِّصك" (إش43: 3).*
*كل هذا يبرهن بقوة أن مخلصنا المسيح هو الله نفسه الواحد.*

*(5) "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنًا، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويدعى اسمه عجيبًا، مشيرًا، إلهًا قديرًا، أبًا أبديًا، رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته، وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته، ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر، من الآن إلى الأبد. غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا" (إش9: 6-7).*

*هذه النبوة في منتهى الوضوح .. إنها تتكلَّم عن ولد أي طفل مولود، ثم تصفه بأنه رئيس "تكون الرياسة على كتفيه"، وتتحدث النبوة عن ألقابه (عجيب، مشير، إله، قدير، أب أبدي، رئيس السلام).*

*دعنا نتوقف عند كلمة (إلهًا قديرًا) .. هل يوجد إله آخر غير الله؟!! مستحيل.. إذًا المسيح هو الإله القدير وحده.*

*أما كلمة (عجيب) فقد تكلَّم بها الرب في ظهوره لمنوح في سفر القضاة .. "لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب؟" (قض13: 18).*
*وكلمة (أبديًا) تشير إلى ألوهيته، فليس أحد أبديًا إلا الله وحده، ولذلك قيل إن مملكته تدوم إلى الأبد .. "هذا يكون عظيمًا، وابن العلي يدعى، ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد، ولا يكون لملكه نهاية" (لو1: 32-33).*

*وقيل كذلك في المزمور .. "كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم، من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك" (مز45: 6-7).*
*وهذه النبوة شرحها مُعلَّمنا بولس الرسول .. إنها قيلت عن المسيح الابن .. "وأما عن الابن: كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك" (عب1: 8).*

*+ وكذلك تنبأ دانيال عن هذه المملكة الأبدية قائلاً:*

*& "وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك، يقيم إله السماوات مملكة لن تنقرض أبدًا، وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر، وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك، وهي تثبت إلى الأبد" (دا2: 44).*

*& وأيضًا .. "كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام، فقربوه قدامه. فأعطي سلطانًا ومجدًا وملكوتًا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا7: 13-14).*

*& "والمملكة والسلطان وعظمة المملكة تحت كل السماء تعطى لشعب قديسي العلي. ملكوته ملكوت أبدي، وجميع السلاطين إياه يعبدون ويطيعون" (دا7: 27). *

*حقًا .. إن الرب يسوع هو الملك الأزلي الأبدي، وليس آخر سواه.*

​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t87394/#ixzz0gXJS1Fmw


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث*​*


20- الإيمان بالمسيح

​*
*1 الإيمان يكون بالله وحده. *


*وبهذه نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب*

*وهو قول السيد المسيح " أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي" (يو14: 1).*
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين الإيمان بالمسيح دليل على لاهوته - كتاب لاهوت المسيح

*وهكذا جعل الإيمان به مساوياً للإيمان بالآب، بنفس الوضع ونفس الخطورة. *


*2 وذلك أنه إن كان الإيمان به وصل إلى الحياة الأبدية *
*(يو3: 16)، *
*فإن عدم الإيمان به يؤدي إلى الهلاك.*


*ولذلك يقول أيضاً *

*" إن لم تؤمنوا إنى أنا هو، تموتون في خطاياكم" (يو8: 24). *

*وفي علاقة الإيمان به بالحياة، يقول في قصة إقامة لعازر من الموت*

*" من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي، فلن يموت إلى الأبد" (يو11: 25، 26). *

*3 والإيمان به قضية خلاصة، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. *


*ولهذا قال بولس وسيلا لسجان فيلبى *

*" آمن بالرب يسوع، فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك" (أع16: 31). *

*طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان، مثال ذلك قوله " من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مر16: 16). *

*4 من يكون المسيح إذن، إذا كان من يؤمن به ينال غفران الخطايا؟ *


*كما قال القديس بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس " له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به، ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا" (أع10: 43).*

*وكذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول في مجمع إنطاكية بيسيدسة " فليكن معلوماً عندكم أيها الرجال الأخوة، أنه بهذا ينادي لكم بغفران الخطايا، وبهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن" (أع13: 38، 39). *

*وطبعاً نضم إلى هذا الإيمان، قول القديس بطرس الرسول لليهود في يوم الخمسين، بعد أن نخسوا في قلوبهم وآمنوا وسألوا عن طريق الخلاص*

*. فقال لهم " توبوا، وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على إسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا، فتلقوا عطية الروح القدس" (أع2: 38). فالإيمان يقود إلى المعمودية، والمعمودية توصل إلى غفران الخطايا. وغفران الخطايا يشمل التبرير الذي هو بدم المسيح.*

*وما أكثر الآيات التي وردت عن الإيمان والتبرير (أع13: 39) (رو5: 1). *

*وكذلك توصيل المعمودية إلى قبول الروح القدس. *

*5 ولهذا فإنه توجد علاقة بين الإيمان بالمسيح، وقبول الروح القدس.*

*فالذي يؤمن به يؤهل لنوال الروح القدس. *

*وعن هذا قال السيد المسيح*

*" من آمن بي، تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي*

*" وقال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه. لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطي بعد" (يو7: 38، 39). *

*6 وهناك عمل للروح القدس يسبق الإيمان بالمسيح.*


*وفي هذا يقول الرسول *

*" ليس أحد يستطيع أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس" (1كو12: 3) ,*

*ولعل هذا يبرر قصة حلول الروح قبل معمودية كرنيلوس والذين معه. *

*وهو عمل تمهيدي من الروح، غير الحلول الذي كان المؤمنون ينالونه بوضع الأيدي (أع8: 17).*

*ثم صار بعد ذلك بالمسحة المقدسة (1يو2: 20، 27). *

*7 وقيل أيضاً في نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح " كل من يؤمن به لا يخزي" (رو9: 33) (رو10: 11) (1بط2: 6). *

*أي أنه لا يخزي في يوم الدينونة في اليوم الأخير. *

*8 إذن ليس الإيمان بالمسيح مجرد شئ هين، وإنما هو أمر خطير تتعلق به الحياة الأبدية. *


*وما أخطر قول الرسول: *


*" الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية. والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يري حياة، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله" (يو3: 36).*


*الإيمان يتعلق به الخلاص، وغفران الخطية، وعطية الروح القدس كما ذكرنا ونحن حينما نذكر هذا الإيمان، إنما نقصده بمعناه الكامل بكل ما يتعلق به من أمور كالمعمودية والتوبة والأعمال التي هي ثمر الإيمان لكي يكون إيماناً حياً. *

*9 هذا الإيمان تتعلق به المعمودية أيضاً، بكل ما للمعمودية من فاعلية روحية. *


*لأنه لا يمكن أن تتم المعمودية بدون الإيمان أولاً.*

*ولهذا حينما طلب الخصى الحبشى أن يعتمد، قال له فيلبس " إن كنت تؤمن من كل قلبك يجوز*

*" فقال الخصى " أنا أومن أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله" (أع8: 36، 37). ومعروف أن الأطفال يعتمدون على إيمان والديهم. *

*10 والإيمان بالمسيح هو سبب كتابة الإنجيل. *


*وفي هذا يقول القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي عن كل ما سجله في إنجيله من آيات *

*" وأما هذه فقد كتبت لكي تؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله. ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه" (يو20: 31). *

*11 وهذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ايناً لله. *


*بأن يولد بعده من الماء والروح (يو3: 5).. ولهذا قال الكتاب " وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء الله أي المؤمنون باسمه" (يو1: 12). *

*# استنتاج :*

*12 لا يمكن إنسان أياً كان أن يحصل من يؤمن به على كل هذه النتائج الروحية *

*التي تتعلق بأبدية المؤمن، ومركزه مع الله كابن، ومع الكنيسة كعضو فيها بالإيمان والمعمودية.*


*13 ولكن ما هو كنه هذا الإيمان بالمسيح؟ *


*نؤمن بأ يسوع هو المسيح، وهو ابن الله (يو20: 31) ونؤمن بأن ابن الله الوحيد (يو3: 16، 18) بكل ما تحمله هذه العبارة من صفات لاهوتية.*


*ونؤمن بأنه اللوجوس، عقا الله الناطق، كلمة الله... *

*ونؤمن أن في الآب والآب فيه (يو14: 10، 11). *

*ونؤمن أن من يري المسيح فقد رأي الآب (يو14: 9).*

*ونؤمن أن فيه الحياة (يو1: 4) (1يو5: 11). *

*ونؤمن أنه مخلص العالم (يو4: 42) (مت1: 21)*

*وأنه كفارة لخطايانا (1يو4: 10) (1يو2: 2)*

*ونؤمن أيضاً بكلامه...*

*وبالطريق الذي رسمه الرب للخلاص... *

​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t87261/#ixzz0gXK5G7WM


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*من هو المسيح يسوع للقس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير كاهن كنيسة العذراء بمسطرد*


*مقدمة *
*سأل الربّ يسوع المسيح تلاميذه قائلاً: " مَنْ يَقُولُ اَلنَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا اِبْنُ اَلإِنْسَانِ ؟ فَقَالُوا: قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا اَلْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ اَلأَنْبِيَاءِ. ‏ قَالَ لَهُمْ: وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟ فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: أَنْتَ هُوَ اَلْمَسِيحُ اِبْنُ اَللَّهِ اَلْحَيِّ . ‏ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي اَلَّذِي فِي ‏ اَلسَّمَاوَاتِ . ‏ " ( مت16/13-17 ) . *

وكان الأنبياء والكهنة والملوك، في العهد القديم، يُمسحون بالدهن المقدس ويُدعي كلّ واحدٍ منهم بـ " مسيح الربّ "، وقد دُعي الربّ يسوع المسيح كذلك بمسيح الربّ كما دُعي أيضًا بالمسيح الربّ، والمسيح ابن الله الحيّ، والمسيح الرئيس، والمسيح ابن داود، والمسيح مختار الله، والمسيح مخلّص العالم ... إلخ. والسؤال الآن؛ ما معني كلمة مسيح؟ ومن هو يسوع المسيح؟ هل هو مسيح الربّ أمّ المسيح الربّ؟ ابن داود أم ابن الله؟ كيف مُسح بالروح القدس؟ هل هـو مجرّد نبيّ أم أنّه الربّ الإله؟. 
ونُجيب في هذا الكتيب علي هذه الأسئلة وغـيرها إجابة تفصيليّة. 
​*من هو المسيح ؟ *

*وكيف مُسح بالروح القدس ؟ *
​*1- كلمة مسيح ومعناها: *


كلمة " مسيح " في اللغة العبرية هي " ماشيح ـ ـ Mashiakh " من الفعل العبري " مشح " أي " مسح " وتُنطق بالآراميّة " ماشيحا " ويقابلها في اللغة العربيّة " مسيح " ومعناها، في العهد القديم، الممسوح " بالدهن المقدس "، ونقلت كلمة " ماشيح " إلى اللغة اليونانية كما هي ولكن بحروف يونانية " ميسياس ـ Messias ـ " وعن اليونانيّة نقلت إلي اللغات الأوربيّة " ماسيا ـ Messiah " كما تُرجمت الكلمة إلي اليونانيّة، أيضاً ترجمة فعلية " خريستوس ـ christos ـ " أي المسيح أو الممسوح، من الفعل اليوناني " خريو ـ chriw " أي يمسح والذي يقابل الفعل العبري " مشح " والعربي " مسح "، وجاءت في اللاتينية " كريستوس ـ christos " وعنها في اللغات الأوربيّة " Christ ". 
وكانت عملية المسح تتم في العهد القديم " بالدهن المقدّس " الذي كان يُصنع من أفخر الأطياب وأفخر أصناف العطارة وزيت الزيتون النقي " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: وَأَنْتَ تَأْخُذُ لَكَ أَفْخَرَ الأَطْيَابِ. مُرّاً ‏ قَاطِراً .... وَقِرْفَةً عَطِرَةً ..... ‏ وَقَصَبَ الذَّرِيرَةِ .... وَسَلِيخَةً .... وَمِنْ زَيْتِ الزَّيْتُونِ .... تَصْنَعُهُ دُهْناً مُقَدَّساً لِلْمَسْحَةِ. ‏ عِطْرَ عِطَارَةٍ صَنْعَةَ الْعَطَّارِ. دُهْناً مُقَدَّساً لِلْمَسْحَةِ .... يَكُونُ هَذَا لِي دُهْناً مُقَدَّساً لِلْمَسْحَةِ ‏ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ. ‏ " ( خر30/22-31 ). 
وكان الشخص أو الشيء الذي يُدهن بهذا الدهن المقدّس يصير مقدسًا، مكرّسًا ومخصّصًا للرب، وكل ما يمسّه يصير مقدّسًا: " وَتَمْسَحُ بِهِ خَيْمَةَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ وَتَابُوتَ الشَّهَادَةِ وَالْمَائِدَةَ وَكُلَّ ‏ آنِيَتِهَا وَالْمَنَارَةَ وَآنِيَتَهَا وَمَذْبَحَ الْبَخُورِ وَمَذْبَحَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَكُلَّ ‏ آنِيَتِهِ وَالْمِرْحَضَةَ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا. وَتُقَدِّسُهَا فَتَكُونُ قُدْسَ أَقْدَاسٍ. كُلُّ ‏ مَا مَسَّهَا يَكُونُ مُقَدس "( خر30/22-31 ). 
وكان الكهنة والملوك والأنبياء يُدهنون بهذا " الدهن المقدّس " ليكونوا مقدّسين، مكرّسين ومخصّصين، للربّ: " َتَمْسَحُ هَارُونَ وَبَنِيهِ وَتُقَدِّسُهُمْ لِيَكْهَنُوا لِي " ( خر30/30 ) ، " فَامْسَحْهُ ( شاول ) رَئِيساً لِشَعْبِي " ( 1صم 9/16 ) ، " وَأَتَى رِجَالُ يَهُوذَا وَمَسَحُوا هُنَاكَ دَاوُدَ مَلِكاً عَلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا " ( 2صم2/4 )، وقال الربّ لإيليا:" وَامْسَحْ يَاهُوَ بْنَ نِمْشِي مَلِكاً عَـلَي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَامْسَحْ أَلِيشَعَ بْنَ ‏ شَافَاطَ مِنْ آبَلَ مَحُولَةَ نَبِيّاً عِـوَضاً عَـنْكَ. ‏ " ( 1مل 19/16 ) . 
وكانت عملية المسح تتمّ بصبّ الدهن المقدّس علي رأس الممسوح وكذلك الأواني والأماكن الطقسيّة المُراد مسحها وتقديسها فيصير الإنسان الممسوح مقدسًا ويحلّ عليه " روح الربّ " وتتحوّل الأواني والأماكن إلي قدس للربّ: " ثُمَّ أَخَذَ مُوسَى دُهْـنَ الْمَسْحَةِ وَمَسَحَ الْمَسْكَنَ وَكُلَّ مَا ‏ فِيهِ وَقَدَّسَهُ ، وَنَضَحَ مِنْهُ عَـلَي الْمَذْبَحِ سَـبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَمَسَـحَ ‏ الْمَذْبَحَ وَجَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهِ وَالْمِرْحَضَةَ وَقَاعِدَتَهَا لِتَقـْدِيسِهَا . وَصَبَّ مِنْ دُهْـنِ الْمَسْحَةِ عَـلَي رَأْسِ هَارُونَ وَمَسَحَهُ ‏ لِتَقْـدِيسِهِ . ‏ " ( لا 8/10-12 ) ، " فَأَخَذَ صَمُوئِيلُ قَرْنَ الدُّهْنِ وَمَسَحَهُ ( داود) فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. وَحَلَّ رُوحُ ‏ الرَّبِّ عَلَى دَاوُدَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ فَصَاعِداً " ( 1صم 16/13) ، وقال صموئيل النبي لشاول بعـد مسحه ملكاً " فَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْكَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ فَتَتَنَبَّأُ مَعَهُمْ (أي جماعة الأنبياء) وَتَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى رَجُلٍ آخَرَ " ( 1صم 10/6 ) . 
وهكذا دُعِي الكهنة والأنبيّاء والملوك بـ " مُسَحَاء الرَبّ " ( مز105/15 ) ، ومفردها " مسيح الرب " ( 2صم23/1 ) ، ويصفهم الله بمُسحائي " لا تَمَسّوا مُسَحَائي وَلا تُؤذُوا أَنْبِيَائِي " ( 1أخ16/22 ) ، " لا تَمِسّوا مُسَحَائِي وَلا تُسِيئُوا إِلَي أَنْبِيَائِي لأنَّهُم مُسِحًوا بِالدِهـْنِ المُقدّسِ وَحَلّ عَـلَيِهُم رُوحُ الرَبّ " ( مز105/15 ). 
​*2- المسيح الرئيس: *

ولكنّ الوحي الإلهي في أسفار العهد القديم يؤكّد لنا من خلال نبوّات جميع الأنبياء أنّ هؤلاء " المُسَحَاء " جميعًا، سواء من الكهنة أو الأنبياء أو الملوك، كانوا ظلاً ورمزاً " للنسل الآتي " والذي دُعِي منذ عـصر داود فصاعـدًا بـ " المسيح "، وكانوا جميعًا متعـلقين بهـذا المسيح " مسيح المستقبل " الذي سوف يأتي في " ملء الزمان " والذي وصفه الروح القدس في سفر دانيال النبي بـ " اَلمَسِيح اَلرَئِيس " ( دا 9/24 )، و " اَلمَسِيح " و " قـُدُّوس اَلقِـدّيسِين " ( دا 9/25 )، والذي سـوف يكون له وظائف الكاهـن والنبي والملك؛ الكاهـن الكامل والنبي الكامل والملك الكامل . 
هـذا " النسل الآتي " ، " الذي له السيادة " ، كقول النبوة " ولَه يَكُون خُضُوع شِعُـوب " ( تك49/10 )، و " المسيح المنتظر "، والذي قالت عنه النبوّة أنّه " كوكب يعقوب " ( عدد24/17 )، والذي قال هـو عـن نفسه أنَّه " كَوْكَب الصُبْح المُنِير " ( رؤ16/22 )، أعـلن الكتاب بالروح كل ما يختصّ به من جهة نسـبه البشريّ وميلاده بالجسد وكلّ دقائق وتفاصيل حياته وكل ما يتعلق بأيّام تجسّده عـلي الأرض فقال: 
1 ـ أنّه سيأتي من نسل إبـراهيم ، قال الله لإبراهيم : 
• "tl">1 ـ أنّه سيأتي من نسل إبـراهيم ، قال الله لإبراهيم : 
• " وَتَتَبَارك فِيكَ جَمِيع قَبَائل اَلأرْضِ " ( تك12/3 ) . 
• وأيضًا " وَإِبْرَاهِـيم يَكُون أُمّة كَبِيرة وقَوِيّة وَتَتَبَارَك بِه ِ جَمِيع أمَم الأرْضِ " ( تك18/18 ) . 
• وأيضاً " ويَتَبَاركُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيع أمَم الأرْضِ " ( تك22/18 ) . 
وقال القدّيس بطرس في خطابه لليهود مؤكداً أنّ المقصود بهذا النسل الآتي هو الربّ يسوع المسيح " أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً ‏ لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ ‏ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ " ( أع3/25و26 ) . 
وقال القديس بولس بالروح " وَالْكِتَابُ إِذْ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى أَنَّ اللهَ بِالإِيمَانِ يُبَرِّرُ الأُمَمَ، سَبَقَ فَبَشَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنْ فِيكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ ‏ ألأُمَمِ .... لِتَصِيرَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِلأُمَمِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لِنَنَالَ بِالإِيمَانِ مَوْعِـدَ الرُّوحِ القدس، 000 وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ. لاَ يَقُولُ وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ ‏ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ. وَفِي نَسْلِكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ. ‏ " ( غل 3/8،14ـ16 ). 
2 ـ ومن نسل إسـحـق: قال الله لإبراهيم بعد أنْ أنجب إسماعيل بمشورة سارّة وظنّ أنّ الله لن يرزقه بأولاد غيره " بَلْ سَارَةُ اِمْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ اِبْناً وَتَدْعُـو اِسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْداً أَبَدِيّاً لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ ‏ بَعْـدِهِ. وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً. اِثْنَيْ ‏ عَشَرَ رَئِيساً يَلِدُ وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً. وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي ‏ هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ " ( تك 17/19-20 ) . 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين من هو المسيح يسوع للقس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير كاهن كنيسة العذراء بمسطرد
ثم عاد الله وكرّر الوعـد لإسـحـق قائلاً " وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَأُعْطِي نَسْلَكَ جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ الْبِلاَدِ وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ ‏ الأَرْضِ ‏ " ( تك26/4 ). 
3 ـ ومن نسل يعـقوب ؛ حيث كرّر الله نفس الوعـد ليعـقوب قائلاً: " وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ وَفِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ " ( تك28/14 ). وتنبّأ بلعام بن بعـور عـن هـذا النسل الآتي من يعـقوب قائلاً: " أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ ليْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ ليْسَ قَرِيباً. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ ‏ يَعْقُوبَ وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيل فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ وَيُهْلِكُ ‏ كُل بَنِي الوَغَى . ‏ " ( عد17:24 ). 
وقال الملاك للعـذراء: " وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ اِبْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَاِبْنَ اَلْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ اَلرَّبُّ اِلإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ وَيَمْلِكُ عَـلَي بَيْتِ يَعْـقُوبَ إِلَى اَلأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ " ( لو1/31ـ33 ). 
4 ـ ومن سـبط يهـوذا ؛ فقد تنبّأ يعـقوب لابنه يهوذا قائلاً: " لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ ( أي الذي له الحكم) وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ " ( تك 49/10 ). وقد وصف الرب يسوع نفسه بالأسد الذي من سبط يهوذا " اَلأَسَدُ اَلَّذِي مِنْ سِـبْطِ يَهُـوذَا، أَصْلُ دَاوُدَ ‏ " ( رؤ5/5 ). 
5 ـ ومن بيت داود النبي والملك ؛ يقول الكتاب بالروح " أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ لِدَاوُدَ بِالْحَقِّ لاَ يَرْجِعُ عَـنْهُ، مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ بَطْنِكَ أَجْعَـلُ عَـلَي كُرْسِيِّكَ " ( مز132/11 ). وأيضًا " هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُـصْنَ بِرٍّ فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُـوذَا وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً وَهَـذَا هُـوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُـونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَ ا " ( ار23/5، 6 ). 
ويكون وارثاً لعرش داود النبي والملك " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَي كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَي اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً ‏ قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ، لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَي كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَي ‏ مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْـضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t87651/#ixzz0gXKS1tgq


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*شهادة التاريخ لصلب السيد المسيح* 

*شهادة التاريخ
**كورنيليوس تاسيوس (55ب.م.) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة . سجل قصة صليب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها الى الثمانية عشر مجلداً .
​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* جوزيفس (37 - 97 ب.م. ) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً . حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ، ومعجزاته ، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل ، بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي . ثم أشار ايضاً الى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2 - شهادة التلمود*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود . وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 ، بأن : "يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح ."[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3- شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدت عن صلب المسيح على الصليب ، والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح . ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة اشعياء النبي المذكورة في سفره الإصحاح الثالث والخمسون . وفيما يلي بعض النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه .[/FONT]​
​*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]النبوءة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]اتمام هذه النبوءة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة.زكريا 11 :12[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]متى 26 : 15[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عطشه على الصليب . ------- مزمور 22 : 15[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يوحنا 19 :38[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]تركه التلاميذ وهربوا --------- زكريا 13 : 7[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]متى 16 :31 - 56[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ثقبوا يديه ورجليه . --------- مزمور 22 :16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لوقا 33 : 23[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ألقوا القرعة على ثيابه. ------- مزمور 22 : 18[/FONT]*
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شهادة التاريخ لصلب السيد المسيح
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يوحنا 19 : 23 -24[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]معارفه يقفون بعيداً عنه . ------ مزمور 31 :11[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]مرقس 14 :48-50[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]إعطاؤه الخل ليشرب . ------- مزمور 69 :21[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]متى 27 :34[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]طعنه في جنبه . ------------ زكريا 12 :10[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يوحنا 19 : 34-37[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]شفاعته من أجل صالبيه . ------ اشعياء 53 :12[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]مرقس 15 : 28[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]حمل خطايا كثيرين . -------- اشعياء 53 : 12 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عبرانيين 9 :28[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عظم من عظامه لا يكسر. مز 2 :34 وخروج 12 :46[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يوحنا 19 :33-36[/FONT]*

​​*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4-شهادة المسيح نفسه[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يحتل موت المسيح على الصليب المكانة الأولى في حياته على الأرض . لهذا السبب نرى بأن كاتبي الأناجيل الأربعة قد أعطوا اهتماماً كبيراً لهذه القضية ، فالمسيح قبل صلبه تحدث مع تلاميذه في عدة مناسبات عن موته نيابة عن البشر على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات . فمرة سأله اليهود أن يريهم آية . فقال لهم : " انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه . فقال اليهود في ست واربعين سنة بُنيَ الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه . وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده . فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع . " (يوحنا 2 : 18-22) ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "ها نحن صاعدون الى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم الى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت . ويُسلمونه الى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه . وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 20 :18-19)[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5- شهادة الأناجيل[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]من الواضح بأن النصف الأخير من انجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن صلب المسيح . والنصف الأول يتكلم عن الثلاثة سنين ونصف الأخيرة من حياته على الأرض . فهذا يعني أن صلب المسيح هو السبب الأساسي والرئيسي الذي جاء المسيح من أجله. وهكذا ايضاً الثلث الأخير من كل من انجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا .[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6- شهادة يوحنا المعمدان[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]كانت رسالة يوحنا هي انه عندما رأى المسيح ماشياً أشار بأصبعه اليه قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم."[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]فقبل يوحنا المعمدان كان اليهود يذبحون الكثير من الحملان للتكفير عن الخطايا أما الآن فحمل الله فيه الكفاية للتكفير عن الخطايا .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]قبلاً كانت الحملان تنتخب من قبل الناس ولكن الآن يوجد حمل واحد أرسل من قبل الله . "هوذا حمل الله" [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لقد كان قبلاً عدداً كبيراً من الحملان يُضحى بها للتكفير او لستر الخطايا والآثام أما الآن فحمل الله يرفع جميع الخطايا [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]قبل ذلك التاريخ كان الكثير من الحملان تذبح لأجل شعب اسرائيل فقط ، أما الآن فيوجد حمل الله الوحيد للتكفير عن العالم كله "هوذا حمل الله الذي يَرفَعْ خطية العالم" (يوحنا 1 :29)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الرابع نقرأ عن هابيل الذي قدم من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها … قرباناً للرب . فهنا نجد خروف واحد لشخص واحد . وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر نقرأ عن حمل واحد للعائلة كلها ، وفي سفر اللاويين نقرأ عن حمل واحد لكل الشعب اليهودي ، ولكن الآن المسيح "حمل الله" للعالم بأسره .*




*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7- شهادة موسى[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في سفر التثنية 18 :15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوة قد تمَّت في (اعمال الرسل 22 : 3) .[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8- شهادة قانون الإيمان النيقاوي[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]في عام 325 ب.م. اجتمع من كافة انحاء العالم عدد من الأساقفة المسيحيين في مدينة نيقية . ووضعوا بصورة مختصرة قانون الإيمان المسيحي . كان الغرض من هذا القانون تلخيص العقيدة المسيحية وحماية الكنيسة الفتية من الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت . وقد اشار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي بصورة واضحة وصريحة الى صلب المسيح بالقول "وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور … الذي به كان كل شيء . الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس من مريم العذراء وتأنس . وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي وتألم ومات وقُبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد الى السماء … وايضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات …"[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9- شهادة استخدام الصليب كرمز واشارة للمسيحيين[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لقد كان الصليب رمزا للكنيسة منذ نشوئها ، فكنت ترى الصليب مرفوعاً على مناراتها وموضوعاً على تيجان ملوكها ومنقوشاً على مقابر تابعيها ليذكرهم بمحبة الله العظيمة لخلاص البشرية . ومن العجب ان ترى علامة الصليب محفورة بكثرة على جدران دهاليز المقابر (الكاتاكومب) الموجودة تحت الأرض في روما منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10- شهادة كلمات المسيح[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟ [/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]11- شهادة يوسف الرامي[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عندما طلب يوسف الرامي جسد يسوع من بيلاطس البنطي وأعطي له (مرقس 15 :42-46) كان يوسف الرامي يعرف ان الجسد الذي انزله من على الصليب هو جسد المسيح وليس غيره .[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]12 - شهادة يهوذا الإسخريوطي[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ان النظرية التي تقول بأن يهوذا أخذ مكان المسيح اذ وضع الله شبه المسيح على يهوذا فصلب يهوذا عوضاً عن المسيح لا يمكن ان تكون صحيحة للأسباب التالية :*



*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*لأننا بذلك ننسب الى الله صفة الخداع والتضليل . وحاشا لله ان يخدع البشر .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ان النبوة التي تنبأ بها زكريا عن إعطاء الثلاثين من الفضة لمن يسلّم المسيح لا يمكن ان تتحقق (زكريا 11 :12 ومتى 26 :15)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ان النبوة التي تتحدث عن أخذ الثلاثين من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا في الهيكل لشراء حقل الفخاري لا يمكن ان تتم ( زكريا 11 :13 ومتى 22 :7)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*من البديهي انه لو كان الشخص الذي صلب غير المسيح ان يقاوم ويعترض ويقول لعسكر الرومان اني لست المسيح .[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13- شهادة اليهود[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج من القبر ، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا انه قام من الأموات .[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]14- شهادة عشاء الفصح[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عندما صنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع تلاميذه أخذ الكأس وقال "هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي . اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري . فانكم كلما أكلتم من هذا الخبز وشربتم من هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب الى ان يجيء" (1كو 11:25-26) ولقد كان المسيحيون عبر التاريخ يجتمعون مع اختلاف طوائفهم في اول كل اسبوع وفي كل انحاء المعمورة ليحتفلوا بعشاء الرب كذكرى لعمل محبة الله العظيمة . بأن يسوع المسيح قد سفك دمه للتكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع .[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15- شهادة تعليم الرسل[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]لقد كان تعليم الرسل مبنياً على ايمانهم العظيم بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته . فلقد عاش تلاميذه وماتوا كلهم شهداء . من أجل ايمانهم الراسخ في عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب . فبطرس في موعظته في يوم الخمسين قال لليهود "أيها الرجال الإسرائليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال . يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون . هذا أخذتموه مسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه" (اعمال 2 :22-23) وبولس الرسول يكتب في رسالته الى كنيسة رومية عن حقيقة تبريرهم بموت المسيح الكفاري فيقول: "متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله" (رومية 3 :24) "لأن االمسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لأجل الفجار . فانه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار ربما لأجل صالح يجسر أحد ايضاً أن يموت . ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا" (رومية 5 :6-8) "لأنك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت." (رومية 10 :9-10) لأن فصحنا ايضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (5 :7) " فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المُخلَّصين فهي قوة الله" (1كو 1: 18) "لأني لم أعزم أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع وإياه مصلوباً (1كو 2 :2)"[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16 - شهادة معمودية المؤمنين[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون ان كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته .فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن في جدة الحياة" (رومية 6 :3-6)[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]17- شهادة الذبائح التي كانت تُقدَمْ في العهد القديم[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]كانت الضحايا في العهد القديم تُذبح كوسيلة للتكفير عن الخطايا … "لأن الدم يُكفّر عن النفس" (لاويين 17 :11) وكلنا نعلم بأن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء او الضحيَّة . فالمسلمون يحتفلون بعيد الأضحى واليهود بعيد الفصح بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح "حمل الله" الذي هو الذبح العظيم والضحيَّة الكبرى والنهائية للتكفير عن خطايا العالم فموت المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية هي التي اعطت معنى لكل الضحايا ولكل الأعياد السابقة وما تلك الضحايا إلا رمزاً مثالياً للتضحية الحقيقية التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب وإلا فالضحايا تبقى بلا معنى على الإطلاق.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]18- شهادة موت التلاميذ[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يعلن لنا التاريخ بأن جميع التلاميذ ما عدا يوحنا الرسول قد استشهدوا بسبب ايمانهم بموت المسيح [/FONT]


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t87660/#ixzz0gXL3QWIp​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث*​*نزوله من السماء



1 قال السيد المسيح في حديثه مع اليهود: 


" أنا هو الخبز الذى نزل من السماء" (يو6: 41). 

وقال إنه بهذا معطى الحياة "لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء، الواهب حياة للعالم" (يو6: 33). 

وكرر عبارة "نزلت من السماء" (يو6: 38). وفسر نزوله من السماء بقوله: 


2 " خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم ". 


" وأيضاً أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب" (يو16: 28). وركز على عبارة خروجه من عند الآب بقوله لتلاميذه " الآب يبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني، وآمنتم أنى من عند الآب خرجت" (يو16: 27). وكرر هذا المعنى أيضاً في حديثه مع اليهود (يو8: 42). 


3 إذن هو ليس من الأرض، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. 


هذا هو موطنة الأصلي. أما وجوده بين الناس على الأرض بالجسد، فلذلك لأنه " أخلى نفسه، آخذاً صورة عبد في شبه الناس" (في2: 7). ولكنه لابد أن يصعد إلى السماء التى نزل منها. 

أما عن هذه الأرض، فهو كائن قبلها، بل هو الذى أوجدها، لأن " كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كلن" (يو1: 3) أما هو فقد كان في الآب منذ الأزل، وهذا هو مكانه الطبيعى، بل هذه مكانته...

4 ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس، فقال: 


ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو في السماء" (يو3: 13). 


والمقصود بالسماء هنا سماء السماوات، التى لم يصعد إليها أحد، ولم ينزل منها أحد، إلا المسيح باعتباره أقنوم الابن " الكائن في حضن الآب" (يو1: 18) في سماء السماوات حيث عرش الله،

كما قال في العظة على الجبل إن السماء هي كرسى الله (متى5: 34) أي عرشه. 

وقوله " ابن الإنسان الذى هو في السماء " معناها أنه كائن في السماء، بينما هو على الأرض يتكلم، مما يثبت لاهوته أيضاً لوجوده في السماء وعلى الأرض في نفس الوقت. 

ومعجزة صعوده إلى السماء (أع1: 9) هي تأكيد لقوله لتلاميذه " أيضاً أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب" (يو16: 28). 


5 وهو ليس في السماء كمجرد مقيم، إنما له فيها سلطان: 


فقد قبل إليه روح القديس اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة الذى قال في ساعة رجمه

" أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحى" (أع7: 59). 


وهو الذى أدخل اللص إلى الفردوس أي السماء الثالثة (2كو12: 2، 4) إذ قال لهذا اللص 

" اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو23: 43). 


من هو الذى يقبل الأرواح، وله السلطان أن يدخلها إلى الفردوس إلا الله نفسه؟! وهكذا كان المسيح.



6 وهو الذى أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء أيضاً:


فقال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم " وأعطيهم مفاتيح ملكوت السموات" (متى16: 19). وقال للتلاميذ جميعاً " كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء. وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء" (متى18: 18).


وهنا نسأل من له سلطان أن يسلم مفاتيح السموات للبشر، ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى الله نفسه؟! 



7 ومن سلطان المسيح في السماء، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية. 


وفي هذا يقول الرسول " لكى تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبه ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض؟" (في2: 9). وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته. وقد قال عنه الرسول أيضاً: 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين علاقة المسيح بالسماء واثبات لاهوته بدلائل كثيرة


8 إنه أعلى من السموات، وإنه في السماء يشفع فينا: 


فقال " إذ هو حي كل حين ليشفع فيهم. لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة، وصار أعلى من السموات" (عب7: 25، 26). 

إذن من علاقة المسيح بالسماء، يمكن إثبات لاهوته بدلائل كثيرة. 
​
​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t87041/#ixzz0gXLi8G3L​*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث*
*موقع الانبا تكلا*



*السيد المسيح فوق الزمان


**1 نستطيع أن نستنتج أن السيد فوق الزمن من قوله لليهود: 

" قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو8: 58). 

ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بالآف السنين، قبل أبينا إبراهيم، وقد فهم اليهود من هذا أنه يتحدث ضمناً عن لاهوته، لذلك " رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يو8: 59). 



2 وصرح أيضاً أنه قبل جده داود: 

فمع أنه من نسل داود حسب الجسد، إلا أنه قال في سفر الرؤيا " أنا يسوع... أنا أصل وذرية داود" (رؤ22: 16). وعبارة ذرية داود مفهومة وواضحة، لأنه من نسله، ولكن كلمة (أصل) هنا، تعنى أنه كان موجوداً قبل داود... وقد شهد بهذا أيضاً أحد الكهنة الجالسين حول العرش الإلهي، فقال ليوحنا الرائي " هوذا قد غلب الأسد الذى من سبط يهوذا، أصل داود" (رؤ5: 5)... 



3 وهو أيضاً قبل كوكب الصبح: 

إن الكتاب يعطيه وجوداً قبل داود ويهوذا وإبراهيم، فيقول له الرب في المزمور " من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك" (مز110: 3). 



4 بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور. 

هكذا في مناجاته للآب في (يو17: 5) يقول له " مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذى كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو17: 5). ويقول له أيضاً " لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو17: 24). إذن فهو موجود قبل إنشاء العالم. 



5 هو قبل الخليقة، التى به قد خلقت: 

ففي حديث القديس بولس الرسول عنه باعتباره " صورة الله غير المنظور" (كو1: 15) قال " الكل به وله قد خلق. الذى هو قبل كل شئ، وفيه يقوم الكل" (كو1: 16، 17). إذن فهو كائن قبل كل شئ. لماذا؟ لأن الكل به قد خلق. 
*​*
**
6 وطبعاً كونه قد خلق كل شئ، يعنى أنه كائن قبل كل شئ. 

ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي " كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو1: 3). وقال " في العالم كان، والعالم به كون" (يو1: 10). مادام العالم به كون، إذن هو قبل كون العالم، وقبل كل شئ. 

7 بل إن وجوده أزلى (منذ الأزل). 

لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمن، نبوءة ميخا النبى الذى يقول " وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل. ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى5: 2).

وهنا يصفه بالأزليه، وهي من صفات الله وحده. فما معنى عبارة " مخارجه من القديم منذ أيام الأزل " معناها هو الآتى: 

هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** المسيح فوق الزمان - وهل الله موجود فى كل مكان والبراهين***

8 أنه خرج من الآب منذ الأزل، أي ولد من الآب منذ الأزل، 

باعتباره الابن في الثالوث القدوس، إنه عقل الله الناطق. وعقل الله كائن فيه منذ الأزل وهو حكمة الله (1كو1: 24)، وحكمة الله كائنة فيه منذ الأزل. 

ومادامت الأزليه صفة من صفات الله وحده، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلى، فوق الزمن.

9 وله أيضاً صفة الأبدية: 

ولعل صفة الأبدية فيه تتضح من قول الرسول " يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب13: 8). وقول المسيح لتلاميذه " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى28: 20). 

وعن هذه الأبدية يقول عنه دانيال النبى " سلطانه أبدي ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا7: 14). ​*
*


الله هو الموجود في كل مكان


*​*
1 الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات الله وحده.

وهكذا يقول له داود النبي " أين أذهب من روحك، ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك. وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح، وسكنت في أقاصى البحر، فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك وتمسكني يمينك" (مز139: 7 10). 


2 الكائن الموجود في كل مكان، لاشك أنه كائن غير محدود. 


والله هو الكائن الوحيد غير المحدود. وعلى ذلك تكون هذه صفة خاصة به وحده. إذ لا يوجد كائن سواه غير محدود. إن الله في السماء، وفي نفس الوقت على الأرض. لأن السماء هي كرسيه، والأرض هي موضع قدميه" (متى5: 34: 35)، (اش66: 1). وما وجود الله في أماكن العبادة سوى نوع من وجوده العام. وهكذا قال له سليمان الحكيم عند تدشين الهيكل " هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك، فكم بالأقل هذا البيت الذى بنيت" (1مل8: 27). 


3 ولا يمكن لكائن آخر غير الله أن يوجد في كل مكان،

وإلا أصبح هو الآخر غير محدود، بينما هذه هي إحدى الصفات المميزة لله وحده. فإن استطعنا أن نثبت أن المسيح موجود في كل مكان، أمكن بذلك اثبات لاهوته. ​*


*المسيح موجود في كل مكان


1 إنه بعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يصرح به سوي الله وحده.*

*فهو يقول لهم " حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى، هناك أكون في وسطهم" (متى18: 20).*

*ومعنى هذا أن السيد المسيح موجود في كل بقاع الأرض، إذ قد انتشرت الكنيسة حتى وصلت إلى أقاصى الأرض. تصور يوم الأحد مثلاً، والمسيحيون في العالم كله مجتمعون باسم المسيح في صلواتهم في الكنائس، والمسيح وسطهم في كل مكان يصلون فيه... ألا يعنى هذا أنه موجود في كل مكان على الأرض. 



2 وفي نفس الوقت الذى يحدد فيه كل الأرض، هو موجود أيضاً في السماء، *

*إذ قد صعد إلى السماء كما رآه الرسل (أع1: 9)، وهو عن يمين الآب كما رآه اسطفانوس (أع7: 56). 



3 وهو في نفس الوقت في الفردوس، *

*مع الذين انتقلوا من عالمنا، ودليلنا على ذلك قوله للص اليمين " اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس" (لو23: 43). وأيضاً قول القديس بولس الرسول " لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح، فذاك أفضل جداً" (فى1: 23). 

وهذا اثبات أن الذين ينطلقون من الجسد، يكونون مع المسيح في الفردوس، بينما هو مع المؤمنين المجاهدين على الأرض. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** المسيح فوق الزمان - وهل الله موجود فى كل مكان والبراهين***



4 السيد المسيح موجود إذن في السماء، وعلى الأرض،*

*وحيثما ينتظر الأبرار، وهذا يتفق مع وعده للكنيسة حينما قال " وها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى28: 20). 


5 وفي حديث السيد المسيح مع نيقوديموس، صرح بهذه الحقيقة،*

*فقال له " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو في السماء" (يو3: 13). أي أنه كان في السماء فس نفس الوقت الذى كان فيه يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض. 

فهو على الأرض يكلم نيقوديموس، وهو الذى صعد إلى السماء وهو موجود في نفس الوقت في السماء. 



6 والسيد المسيح ليس فقط موجوداً على الأرض حينما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمه، *

*بل هو أيضاً موجود في قلب كل مؤمن محب له. وفي ذلك يقول " إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبى، وإليه نأتى، وعنده نصنع منزلاً" (يو 14: 23) أي أن كل إنسان محب لله هو بيت للمسيح، ينزل للسيد في قلبه ويعيش معه في كل مكان يحل فيه، وفي كل أقامته وتنقلاته، وهكذا استطاع بولس الرسول أن يقول: 

" أحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل2: 20). 



7 والسيد المسيح لا يوجد فقط حيثما يوجد الأبرار القديسون.*

*بل أيضاً في الأمكنة التى ضل فيها الأشرار، يبحث عنهم ويفتقدهم ويقرع على أبواب قلوبهم. وهكذا يقول " هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل وأتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤ3: 20). 



# استنتاج :

ثابت من كل الكلام الذي قلناه أن السيد المسيح كائن غير محدود، موجود في كل مكان: *

*في السماء وفي الفردوس، وفي نفس الوقت على الأرض، في أماكن العبادة، وفي اجتماعات المؤمنين، وفي قلوب محبيه. كما أنه يقرع على أبواب قلوب الضالين والمبتعدين عن وصاياه. ينتقل مع كل إنسان حيثما انتقل، ويكون معه وهو مستقر هو مع الأحياء، ومع الذين انتقلوا أيضاً. 

كل هذا لا ينطبق إلا على كائن واحد هو الله. *




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t86950/#ixzz0gXM1VqpM​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*كتاب لاهوت المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث*
*موقع الانبا تكلا *​


*قدرته على الخلق


*​*لاشك أن الخالق هو الله.*

*وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة*

*" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" (تك1: 1). *

*والإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين يشرح كيف خلق الله كل شئ.*

*وفي سفر اشعياء يقول الله " أنا الرب صانع كل شئ، *

*ناشر السموات باسط الأرض" (اش44: 24).*

*" أنا الرب صانع كل هذه" (اش45: 7). 



1 ومع ذلك هناك آيات في الكتاب*

*تذكر أن المسيح هو الخالق: *​
*


​**أ (يو1: 3) يقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح " كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان " وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً " كان في العالم، وكون العالم به" (يو1: 10).. 

ب (عب1: 1) ويقول بولس الرسول " الذى به عمل العالمين ". 

ج (كو1: 16) ويقول أيضاً " فإن فيه خلق الكل، ما في السموات وما على الأرض، ما يرى وما لا يرى، سواء كانوا عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق. 

د (1كو8: 6) ويقول أيضاً " به جميع الأشياء ونحن به ". 



2 وقد ذكر الكتاب معجزات للسيد تدل على الخلق.

منها معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين (لو9: 10 17). 

وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة،*

*أمكن بها إشباع هذه الآلاف.*

*ويزيد هذه المعجزة قوة أن الجميع أكلوا وشبعوا. ثم رفع ما فضل عنهم من الكسر أثنتا عشرة قفة. فمن أين أتت كل هذه الكسر. إنها مادة لم تكن موجودة، خلقها الرب يسوع. وهذه المعجزة العظيمة ذكرها كل الإنجيليين الأربعة. 

ويشبة هذه المعجزة إشباع أربعة آلاف من الرجال عدا النساء والأطفال. 

وذلك من سبع خبرات وقليل من السمك (متى15: 32 38) ثم رفعوا ما فضل عنهم سبعة سلال مملوءة. وهنا أيضاً خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة. والقدرة على الخلق هي من صفات الله وحده. 



3 ومن معجزات الخلق أيضاً تحويل الماء خمراً في عرس قانا الجليل (يو2). 

وهنا عملية خلق:*

*لأن الماء مجرد أوكسجين وأيدروجين، فمن أين أتى الكحول وباقى مكونات الخمر؟ *

*لقد خلق السيد كل هذا في تلك المعجزة، التى مما يزيد قوتها أنها تمت بمجرد إرادته في الداخل، دون أية عملية، ولا رشم ولا مباركة، ولا حتى صدر منه أمر كأن يقول فليتحول الماء إلى خمر... إنما قال " املأوا الأجران ماء، فملأوما. ثم قال لهم استقوا الآن (يو2: 7، 8). وهكذا صار الماء خمراً بمجرد إرادته. أراد أن تخلق مادة الخمر فخلقت حتى بدون أمر. 



4 ومن معجزات الخلق أيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى (يو9). 

هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** قدرة المسيح على الخلق - ومعطى الحياة والبراهين ***
لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل. وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول.الطين الذى يضعونه في عين البصير فيفقده البصر، وضعه السيد في محجرى الأعمى فصار عينين.*

*ويزيد هذه المعجزة قوة أن الرب أمر المولود أعمى أن يغتسل بعد ذلك في بركة سلوام. *

*والمفروض أن الاغتسال بالماء يذيب الطين، ولكنه على العكس أمكن هنا أن يثبت الطين العينين في المحجرين، ويربطهما بشرايين وأنسجة وأعصاب...*

*ولكل هذا قال الرجل المولود أعمى لليهود " منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحداً فتح عيني مولود أعمى (يو9: 32). 



هنا ويوجهنا سؤال لاهوتي هام وهو: 

5 كيف يكون المسيح خالقاً، بينما الخلق من صفات الله وحده؟ 

لقد كان يخلق بقوة لاهوته، باعتبار أنه الأقنوم الثاني، عقل الله. إذن فهل هو الذى خلق الكون أم الله الآب هو الذى خلق الكل ظ إن الله الآب خلق العالم كله بالابن، خلقه بعقله، بفهمه بمعرفته، بكلمته، أي بالأقنوم الثاني. لذلك يقول الرسول " الذى به عمل العالمين ". به أي بعقله، بحكمته... *

*المسيح مُعطي الحياة


1 يقول عنه يوحنا الإنجيلي*

*" فيه كانت الحياة" (يو1: 4).*

*والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال الله وحده. 



2 وقد أعطى السيد المسيح الحياة في إقامته للموتى. 

وذكر الكتاب المقدس ثلاث معجزات من هذا النوع. 

أ (مر5: 22، 35 42) إقامة ابنه يا يرس وكانت مسجاة على فراشها في البيت. وأهلها يبكون ويولولون كثيراً. 

ب (لو7: 11 17) إقامة ابن ارملة نايين، وكان محمولاً على نعش في الطريق. وجمع كثير من المدينة حوله. 

ج (يو11) إقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام، وكان مدفوناً في قبره، وقالت أخته عنه قد أنتن. 

والمهم في هذه المعجزة الثلاثة أنها تمت بالأمر. 

مما يدل على لاهوته،*

*وعلى أنه مانح الحياة،*

*وسنعرض لهذا الأمر بالتفصيل عند حديثنا عن اثبات لاهوت المسيح من معجزاته. 

3 ويكفى تعليقاً على معجزاته في إقامة الموتى،*

*قول السيد المسيح " لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيى، كذلك الابن يحيى من يشاء" (يو5: 21). وهنا مساواة بينه وبين الآب، وأيضاً جعل منح هذه الحياة متوقفاً على مشيئته. 



4 قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه إنه " المواهب الحياة للعالم" (يو6: 33) باعتباره " خبز الحياة" (يو6: 35).*


*وقال " أنا هو خبز الحياة " " النازل من السماء " " إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد " " والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدي الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم " " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو6: 35 58). 

وهذا الفصل السادس من إنجيل يوحنا يقدم المسيح كمعطى للحياة، من خلال سر الافخارستيا، 

تقديم جسده ودمه، وأيضاً من جهة قول المسيح " وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو6: 54). 



5 وتحدث المسيح عن ذاته بأنه يعطى الحياة الأبدية،*

*كما قال " خرافي تسمع صوتى وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أعطيهما حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد. ولا يحفظها أحد من يدى" (يو10: 27، 28). ونلاحظ هنا عبارة " أنا أعطيها ". 

6 كذلك منح الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن به.*

*فقال " لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ". 

* * *

7 كذلك في حديثه مع المرأة السامرية، شجعها أن تطلب منه " الماء الحى ".*

*وقال لها " من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطية أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد. بل الماء الذى أعطية يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو4: 10 14).*

*ونلاحظ هنا قوله مرتين " الذى أعطية " على اعتبار أن منه هذه العطية، التى هي الحياة هنا التى تنبع إلى حياة أبدية. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** قدرة المسيح على الخلق - ومعطى الحياة والبراهين ***



# استنتاج:


لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً بهذا الأسلوب، الذى به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها، وأنه يعطى حياة أبدية، وأنه يحيى من يشاء. 

والذى يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك، ولا يحفظه أحد من يده... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان الله. *
​

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t86949/#ixzz0gXMLeMug


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*شرح لقب الابن - ابن الله لقداسة البابا* 



*الابن

وعبارة (الابن) في الكتاب تعنى المسيح وحده: 

وفي هذا يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه *

*" إن حرركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً" (يو8: 36).*

*قال هذا يبشرهم بأنه جاء ليحرره من خطاياهم.*

*وقال القديس يوحنا الانجيلى*

*" من له فله الحياة. ومن ليس له ابن الله، فليست له حياة" (1يو5: 12). 
*​*
وهكذا جمع في آية واحدة بين عبارتى الابن وابن الله ليدلا على كائن واحد. 

وقال أيضاً

"ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصاً للعالم"
(1يو4: 14). 

وعبارة الابن وحدها تعنى المسيح.


وقال القديس يوحنا المعمدان

" الآب يحب الابن، وقد دفع كل شئ في يده.

الذى يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية. 

والذى لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله" 
(يو3: 35، 36). 


وواضح أن استعمال كلمة (الابن) هنا خاص بالسيد المسيح وحده، يضاف إليه بركات الإيمان به، ودفع كل شئ إلى يدية، أي كل سلطان، حتى سلطان منح الحياة الأبدية. إن المسيح كان يتحدث عن نفسه باعتباره الابن وابن الله. 



واليهود كانوا يفهمون هذه البنوة لله بمعناها اللاهوتى: 

لذلك لما سألوه في مجمع السنهدريم 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** شرح لقب الابن - ابن الله لقداسة البابا

هل أنت المسيح ابن الله وأجاب بالإيجاب.

مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابة وقال: قد جدف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود"

(متى26: 65). 

ويقول إنجيل يوحنا

" من أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أيضاً إن الله أبوة معادلاً نفسه بالله"
(يو5: 18).


لاهوته هذا كان سبب طلبهم قلته إذ قالوا له 

" لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يو10: 33).

وهذه هي التهمة التى قدموه بها للصلب، وقالوا لبيلاطس

" لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله" 
(يو19: 7).


وليست البنوة العامة تدعو إلى الحكم بالموت، هذه التى يقول فيها اشعياء النبى 

" أنت يارب أبونا" (اش64: 8).

ولكنها البنوة الخاصة التى يفهم منها لاهوته، وأنه معادل لله. 


ابن الله الوحيد


لقد أطلق على السيد لقب ابن الله الوحيد،

لتميزه عن باقى أبناء الله الذين دعوا ابناء بالمحبة، بالإيمان، بالتبنى،

أما هو فإنه الابن الوحيد الذى من نفس طبيعة الله وجوهره ولاهوته. 


وقد دعى ابناً في المواضع الآتية: 

1 " الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الكائن في حضن الآب هو خبر"
(يو1: 18) 


أى أنه أعطى خبراً عن الله، أى عرفنا الله عن طريق ابنه المنظور لنا بتجسده، بينما الآب غير منظور في لاهوته.

وهكذا قال في موضع آخر لتلميذه فيلبس 

" الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب. فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟!" (يو14: 9). 
​



2 ورد تعبير الابن الوحيد في قوله أيضاً

" هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو3: 16). 


3 " الذى يؤمن به لا يدان. والذى لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد" (يو3: 18). 



وكون الإيمان بهذا الابن الوحيد يؤهل للحياة الأبدية، ويمنع الدينونة، فهذا دليل على لاهوته، إن سلك الإنسان حسبما يليق بهذا الإيمان. 



4 كذلك قال القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى

" بهذا اظهرت محبة الله فينا، أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكى نحيا به" (1يو4: 9). ولا يمكن أن نحيا به إلا إن كان هو الله، لأن الله هو مصدر الحياة. 



5 وقال في الاصحاح الأول من انجيله 

" والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا، ورأينا مجده كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً" (يو1: 14).

وهنا يتحدث عن المجد اللائق به كابن الله الوحيد.

هذه خمسة شواهد من الكتاب تتحدث عن السيد المسيح باعتباره الابن الوحيد للآب، تمييزاً له عن باقى البشر. 


أما دليل بنوته على لاهوته

فيكفى في هذه الآيات أنه سبب الحياة، وبه تكون الحياة الأبدية. 

والإيمان به ينجى من الهلاك ومن الدينونة،

بينما عدم الإيمان به سبب الدينونة.

وأن له المجد اللائق بابن الله الوحيد. 

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*

Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t86637/#ixzz0gXMrrDCO


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*رد مختصر، على الطعن فى : لاهوت المسيح* 

●● وصف البدعة:- يدعون بأن الآب خلق الإبن ، ثم قام هذا الابن المخلوق – كما يدعون – بخلق المخلوقات الأخرى !!! وهكذا يعتبرونه إلهاً مختلفاً عن الله!!! وإلهاً ليس كلى القدرة!!! ●وبلغ تشويش الشيطان فيهم إلى درجة الخلط بين المسيح وبين الملاك ميخائيل!!!
●● الـــرد : كمبدأً عام : كل فكر يتعارض مع آيات الكتاب المقدس ـــ ولو مع واحدة منه ـــ يكون فكراً ضالاً ، لأن جميع آيات وتعاليم الكتاب هى مقدسة ومتساوية فى الأهمية: [من عثر فى واحدة صار مجرماً فى الكل] يع 10:2. وهذه الهرطقة تتعارض مع الكثير من الآيات، مثل:-

(1)]كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان[ يو1 :3
● أى أن المسيح الإبن الكلمة هو كلى القدرة، إذ أنه هو الخالق الوحيد لكل الكون ، بل ويستحيل على أى أحد غيره أن يخلق أى شئ نهائياً ،إذ تقول الآية : ] وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان]، أى أنه هو الأقنوم الذى لا قيام بدونه ، أى يستحيل الوجود بدونه. ● فلو كان الابن هو مجرد أداة مخلوقة– كما يدعون– لكان من السهل على خالقه أن يخلق الألآف غيره، ولما قيل: ]وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان [ !!!! ، إن هذه الآية وحدها تكفى لإثبات فساد بدعتهم.
● ولو كان الإبن شخصاً مختلفاً عن جوهر الآب – كما يدعون - لأصبح الآب عاجزاً عن الخلق بمفرده بدون هذا الشخص الغريب عنه والذى: ]بغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان[ !!!! أى أن الآب هو إله عاجز !!! فهل هذا الكلام يقبله عقل أو ضمير ؟؟؟؟ 
● ولو لم يكن الابن والأب واحداً ومن ذات الجوهر الواحد ، لأصبح كلاً من الاثنين المنفصلين عاجزاً تماماً عن العمل بقدرته الذاتية، فتسقط صفة الإلوهية عنه. ●وهكذا تسقط صفة الإلوهية عنهما كليهما وليس عن الإبن فقط كما إدعت بدعتهم الشيطانية . 
● وفوق ذلك ، فلو لم يكن الابن من ذات جوهر الآب وواحداً معه ، لأصبحت الشركة بين الآب والابن فى خلق الكون ، هى شركة بين فردين منفصلين ،وليست شركة إقنومية بين أقانيم– لا قيام بدونهم- متساوين من ذات الجوهر الواحد للإله الواحد الذى لا شريك لـه، كما هى بالحقيقة فعلاً. 
● لذلك فان هذه البدعة تؤدى إلى بدعة تعدد الآلهة، وهذا ضد إيمان المسيحية بالتوحيد: [الله واحد] رو3: 30. 
(((ملحوظة - الشركة الإقنومية فى الإله الواحد، الذى لا شريك له:- ●● الله : كائن ، عاقل ، حي ● و كل أعمال الله تتم بالثالوث القدوس، فيعملها الآب (الذات أو الكيان الإلهي) بالإبن الكلمة (العقل والمنطق أو الحكمةالإلهية) فى الروح القدس (الحياة الإلهية). ●الله الواحد هو خالق الكون بالثالوث المقدس: الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس، لذلك مكتوب: [الذى (أى الآب) به (أى بالابن) عمل العالمين] عب 1: 2، وعن الروح القدس: [ترسل روحك (أى الروح القدس) فتخلق] مز104: 30. أى أن الخلق يتم بالثالوث القدوس معاً، فى شركة إقنومية ليس لها مثيل، فى الإله الواحد الذى لا شريك لـه. ●وكذلك أيضاً، فإن الله الواحد هو المخلص الوحيد للعالم كله، بالثالوث القدوس: [أنا هو ... قبلى لم يصور إله وبعدى لا يكون. أنا أنا الرب وليس غيرى مخلص... وأنتم شهودى يقول الرب وأنا الله] أش 43: 10-12، [لا مخلص غيرى] هو 13: 4، وهو ما يتطابق مع المكتوب عن رب المجد: [ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص] أع 4: 12، وأيضاً: [مخلصنا الله..المسيح مخلصنا] تى1: 3، 4، وأيضاً: [المسيح مخلص العالم] يو4:42. وعن الروح القدس: [إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح (أى الروح القدس) لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله] يو3: 5. 
●ونفس الأمر سنجده فى كل أعمال الله الأخرى، فكلها تتم بالثالوث القدوس معاً، لأن الأقانيم – كلهم – لا قيام بدونهم، فعن التحكم فى الكون (=ضابط الكل)، مكتوب: [حامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته] عب1: 3، [الأرض بكلمة الله قائمة] 2بط3: 5،وأيضاً عن الإبن: [يقول الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى، القادر على كل شئ (بى بانطوكراتور= ضابط الكل) ] روء1: 8 )))
● كما أن إدعائهم بأن الإبن الكلمة هو إله آخر غير الله، سيكون تجديفاً على المسيــــح بأنه شيطــان !!! لأن: [الله واحد] رو3: 30 وكل الآخرين شياطين : [كل آلهه الأمم أصنام] 1 أى 26:16، [ما ذبح للوثن...يذبحونه للشياطين] 1كو10: 19 وهكذا يفترون على رب المجد ويجعلونه من الأصنام والشياطين، فهل يقول هذا الكلام إلا الشيطان؟؟؟؟ لذلك فإنهم أعداء المسيح وأتباع: [ضد المسيح] 
1 يو18:2، لذلك يحذرنا الإنجيل: [فلا تقبلوه فى البيت ولا تقولوا لـه سلام، لأن من يسلم عليه يشترك فى أعماله الشريرة]. 2يو 10 .
(2) [الكل به ولـه قد خلق] كو 16:1. 
أى أن المسيح الكلمة هو الخالق الوحيد لكل الوجود ، وأنه خلق كل شئ لأجل ذاته هو ، وليس تنفيذاً لرغبة شخص آخر خارج عن جوهره ، وذلك لأنه خلق الخليقة بدافع حبه لها . وهذه الآية تثبت فساد بدعة هؤلاء الذين يدعون بأنه خلق الخليقة بدون إرادته بل لمصلحة شخص آخر خارج 
عن جوهره، إذ أنهم يفصلون الآب عن الإبن ويدعون بأنهما شخصين مختلفين وليسا إلهاً واحداً ليس له ثان. 
(3) [أجاب توما وقال له ربى وإلهى. قال لـه يسوع لأنك رأيتنى يا توما آمنت ، طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا] يو 28:20 ، 29 .
● آمن توما بعد شك ،وأعلن إيمانه بالمسيح قائلاً لـه [ربى وإلهى]. 
● [ربى وإلهى]: تقبل الرب هذا الإيمان ومدح كل المؤمنين به. 
● [ربى وإلهى]: هذا هو الإيمان الصحيح الذى يعلنه الإنجيل على لسان توما الرسول الذى كرز – فيما بعد ذلك - بهذا الإيمان واستشهد من أجله . 
● [ربى والهى]: هذا هو الإيمان الذى لا يصح غيره ،وكل من لا يؤمن بأن المسيح هو ربى وإلهى يسقط من المسيحية ويرتد إلى أشباه اليهودية (أمـا اليهوديةالحقيقية،فقدآمنت بالمسيح،وأصبحت مسيحية )، فإنه الحد الفاصل بين المسيحية واليهودية. 
(4) [هذا يقولـه إبن الله... أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب، وسأعطى كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله] روء 18:2 – 23
●من هو فاحص القلوب إلا الله وحده ؟؟؟. 
●ومن هو العاطى لكل واحد بحسب أعماله ، إلا الله وحده ؟؟؟؟ ●فكيف يكفرون بلاهوته !!!!. 
●● إن إقنوم الإبن لـه كل ملء اللاهوت ، كما أنه هو واحد فى جوهر اللاهوت مع الآب والروح القدس، لذلك قال ] أنا والآب واحد[، كما جمع الأقانيم الثلاثة فى آية واحدة ،إذ قال: 
] عمدوهم بإسم الآب وإلإبن والروح القدس[مت 19 :28 ، لأن الإبن هو الله والآب هو الله والروح القدس هو الله ، لأن كل إقنوم له كل ملء اللاهوت لأنهم واحد. والآب والإبن والروح القدس هم الله الواحد . هذا هو سر الطبيعة الإلهية كما يعلنه الله. ● هذا هو السر الأعمق و الأعظم من جميع الأسرار الإلهية الأخرى ( مثل سر خلقة الكون من العدم ، و خلقة الكائنات الحية من التراب ، وخلقة الأرواح الملائكية و البشرية ... الخ) ، وكلها يستحيل علينا معرفة أى شىء عنها إلا من خلال ما يعلنه لنا الإله الحقيقى ، خالق الكل و صانع المعجزات ، و الصادق وحده ، فما يقوله هو الحق : [ ليكن اله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً] رو4:2
(5) [المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب] 1تى 6: 15
● [المبارك]: مثلما هو مكتوب: [ليبارك كل بشر اسمه القدوس] مز145: 21، وأيضاً: [احمدوا رب الأرباب] مز136: 3، وأيضاً عن رب المجد مكتوب أنه [الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً] رو9: 5. 
● [العزيز]: مثلما هو مكتوب: [قدموا للرب مجداً وعزاً] مز29: 1، لأنه هو مخلصنا وفادينا المكتوب عنه: [إنى أنا الرب مخلصك وفاديك عزيز يعقوب] أش 49: 36.
● [الوحيد]: لأنه هو الابن الوحيد بحسب الجوهر، وليس كالكثيرين الذين هم أبناء بالتبنى وبالمشابهة فى بعض الصفات●هو الابن الوحيد بحسب الجوهر المكتوب عنه: [هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به] يو3: 16● هو الابن الوحيد بحسب الجوهر المكتوب عنه [الذى لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد] يو 3: 18.
● [ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب]: أى أنه هو صاحب السيادة المطلقة على الجميع بلا استثناء واحد، وهذه الصفة لا يمكن أن يوصف بها إلا الله وحده، لذلك مكتوب: [الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب] تث10: 17. وكلمة [الرب إلهكم] هى نفس ما قاله توما الرسول لرب المجد: [قال لـه ربى وإلهى] يو20: 28. أما [إله الآلهة] فلإنه يوجد فى العالم آلهة كثيرون، هم كلهم شياطين، والإله الحقيقى الوحيد هو خالق الجميع وحده، لذلك فإنه هو إلههم جميعاً، قبلوا ذلك أم رفضوه.
● وهذه الصفة الإلهية مذكورة عن رب المجد فى مواضع عديدة، مثل: [ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.. ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب] روء19: 12-16، وأيضاً: [والخروف (أى الذبيحة الكفارية، أى المسيح المصلوب عنا) يغلبهم لأنه هو رب الأرباب وملك الملوك] روء 17: 14.
(6)]أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة [ يو14: 6
● [الطريق]: أى أنه هو السبيل الوحيد للمعرفة الحقيقية، والطريق الوحيد للوصول إلى ملكوت السموات، فبدونه يستحيل دخول السماء، وعن ذلك مكتوب: [لنا... ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس (أى التى فى السماء) بدم يسوع، طريقاً قد كرّسه لنا حديثاً (أى جديداً) حياً بالحجاب أى جسده] عب10: 19-20. أى أنه – بفدائه لنا على الصليب – صار لنا الطريق إلى السماء.
● [الحق]: أى أنه الحق المطلق الذى ليس فيه باطل، مثلما أنه [النور الحقيقى] يو1: 9، أى النور المطلق الذى ليس فيه ظلمة البتة. ولذلك مكتوب أنه [القدوس الحق] روء3: 7.
● [الحياة]: هو الحياة ذاتها، مثلما قال أيضاً: [أنا هو القيامة والحياة] يو11: 25. وهو معطى الحياة، مثلما قال: [خرافى ... أنا أعطيها حياة أبدية] يو10: 38، وأيضاً مثلما قال [أنا حىّ، فأنتم ستحيون] يو 14: 16، لذلك مكتوب عنه: [المسيح حياتنا] كو3: 4.
● ومثلما سبق وذكرنا، فإن كل أمور الله تتم بالثالوث القدوس، لأن الأقانيم هى لا قيام بدون أىّ منها، فلذلك فإن الحياة أيضاً هى من الآب بالابن فى الروح القدوس، لذلك مكتوب: [الله أعطانا حياة أبدية، وهذه الحياة هى فى ابنه] 1يو5: 11، كما أنه مكتوب: [ونحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح، هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية] 1يو5: 20، وأيضاً عن أن الإبن هو الحياة الأبدية، مكتوب: [فإن الحياة أظهرت، وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا] 1يو1: 2.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين رد مختصر، على الطعن فى : لاهوت المسيح
● فكما أن الثالوث القدوس – الإله الواحد – هو خالق كل شئ: الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس، فكذلك أيضاً هو معطى الحياة لكل أحد، ولكن بعض الآيات تركز على عمل الآب وبعضها يركز على عمل الابن وبعضها يركز على عمل الروح القدس، ولكن آيات الكتاب المقدس تتكامل معاً ولا تتعارض.
(7) [ها العذراء تحبل وتلد إبناً وتدعو إسمه عمانوئيل] أش 14:7 
(8) [لأنه يولد لنا ولد ، ونعطى إبناً ،وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ، ويدعى إسمه عجيباً مشيراً ، إلهاً قديراً ، أباً أبدياً ، رئيس السلام] أ ش 6:9 
● إن هاتين الآيتين تعلنان منذ القديم بكل وضوح عن أن المولود من العذراء هو عمانوئيل: [الذى تفسيره الله معنا] مت 23:1 ، وأنه [ إلهاً قديراً]، فكيف ينكرون لاهوته ؟؟ ●إن الإنجيل يعلن فى الآيات الكثيرة أن الإبن الكلمة هو الإله القدير والخالق الوحيد والمعبود من كل قبائل الأرض والمسجود لـه ممن فى السماء وممن على الأرض، وأنه هو المخلص الوحيد والديان الوحيد، وأنه ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب، ورئيس الرؤساء، وقدوس القديسين، فكيف يكفرون بلاهوته ؟؟؟؟ أليس هذا دليلا ً على أنهم: [معلمون كذبة، الذين يدسون بدع هلاك ، وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذى إشتراهم يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكاً سريعاً]2بط 2 :1. ● وأما نحن المسيحيين ، فلنتبع قول الإنجيل: [أيها الأحباء ، إذ سبقتم فعرفتم، إحترسوا من أن تنقادوا بضلال الأردياء، فتسقطوا من ثباتكم ، ولكن إنموا فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لـه المجد الآن والى الدهر آمين] 2 بط 17:3 ، 18، ولنتبع وصية الإنجيل: [ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب، وليس حسب التعليم (حرفيًا: التقليد) الذى أخذه منا] 2تس3: 6. 
(9) [ومنهم (أى من العبرانيين) المسيح حسب الجسد، الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد آمين] رو 5:9. 
●●هذه الآية تشير إلى المسيح الواحد، من وجهتى نظر متكاملتين: --
●فمن زاوية النظر إلى ناسوته : فإنه من نسل داود لأنه تجسد من العذراء إبنة داود. 
● ومن زاوية النظر إلى لاهوته : فانه هو إله الكل بلا إستثناء ، لأنه ليس إله إلا هو . فهو الإبن الكلمة ، الواحد المساوى فى الجوهر مع الآب والروح القدس ( لأن الآب والإبن والروح القدس هم الله الواحد ، إذ أنهم جوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد. فعندما نقول: الله الآب ، فإننا نعنى الله الواحد، وأيضاً عندما نقول: الله الابن فإننا ايضاً نعنى الله الواحد ، وكذلك بالنسبة للروح القدس . فكل إقنوم يعبر عن كل ملء اللاهوت ، وفى نفس الوقت فإن الآب والإبن والروح القدس هم إله واحد ليس سواه. وهذا هو سر الطبيعةالإلهية كما أعلنه الله ذاته). 
(10) [فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت 
جسدياً] كو 9:2
● لاحظ كيف أن الإنجيل إستخدم تعبير]كل[ بالإضافة إلى تعبير ] ملء [ ليضاعف التأكيد على الحلول الإقنومى وأن المسيح هو الإله الكامل، لكى ينفى كل الشكوك اليهودية. ●● وهذه الآية أيضاً تلفت أنظارنا إلى زاويتى النظر إلى المسيح الواحد :
● فمن زاوية النظر إلى لاهوته تؤكد على أنه الله بكل ملء لاهوته: [كل ملء اللاهوت]
● ومن ز اوية النظر إلى ناسوته تؤكد على أن اللاهوت حل فى هذا الناسوت: [جسدياً] 
وهكذا تكتمل معرفتنا بالمسيح الذى هو ]الكلمة صار جسداً [ يو14:1، أى أنه الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد فرأته عيون البشر (1يو1:1)، فأحبوه حباً شديداً وصل إلى درجة الإستشهاد من أجل إسمه القدوس. ولم يكن ممكناً للبشر أن يحبوا الله غير المنظور وغير المدرك ، بكل هذا الحب ، لولا أنهم رأوه فى تجسده وتعاملوا معه وإكتشفوا حلاوته ومحبته الفائقة. إن فيلبس لم يجد ما يقوله لوصف حلاوة المسيح ، إلا بأن قال لنثنائيل ]تعال و انظر[ يو 46:1.
(11) [إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد] فى 6:2 ،7 : 
( أ ) الإنجيل هنا يرد على رفض اليهود للمساواة بين الإبن والآب: [كان اليهود يطلبون أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط (بعمل المعجزات فيه ) بل قال أيضا أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله] يو 18:5، فيرد الإنجيل عليهم بأن هذا ليس اختلاسًا، بل إنه حقه، لأنه هو الله.
( ب ) وهذه الآيات تشير إلى:زاويتى نظر إلى المسيح الواحد ، إذ أن له [صورة الله]، كما أن له [صورة عبد]. 
●● وكمــــا أن [صورة عبد] تعنى الطبيعة الإنسانية فعلاً ، فكذلك [صورة الله] تعنى الطبيعة الإلهية فعلاً ، والمكتوب عنها [كل ملء اللاهوت] كو 9:2 ●فإن المسيح لـه طبيعة اللاهوت الكاملة وطبيعة الناسوت الكاملة ، معاً فى إتحاد معجزي عجيب بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، وبغير إنفصال، لأن لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته لحظة واحدة. 
● ويمكن تشبيه ذلك– مع الفارق طبعاً- بإتحاد الطبيعة النارية والطبيعة الحديدية فى الحديد المحمى بالنار، إذ لا تختلط طبيعة النار بطبيعة الحديد ، كما لا يمكن بعد اتحادهما فى ذلك الكيان الاتحادى الواحد، أن نفصل– ولا حتى فى أذهاننا- النار فى جانب والحديد فى جانب آخر ، فإن من يتغافل ويمسك الحديد، يحترق بالنار المتحدة به. 
(جـ) وهنا يؤكد الإنجيل أن مساواة الإبن بالله الآب ليست اختلاساً لحق ليس من حقوقه-كما يدعى اليهود وأتباعهم-بل إنها حق طبيعى له،إذ أن له [صورة الله] أى الطبيعة الإلهية، مثلما أن لـه [صورة عبد] أى الطبيعة الناسوتية المنظورة ، فى اتحاد معجزى فى المسيح الواحد. 
(د) وعندما تتعارض أفكار اليهود أو حتى الناس كلهم ، مع كلام الله، فإننا نقول لهم: [ليكن الله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً] رو 4:3 
(هـ) معنى [أخلى نفسه] : ●كان الله فى العهد القديم يظهر وسط مظاهر رهيبة، فعندما نزل على جبل سيناء، إرتج الجبل وإشتعل كالآتون، فإمتلأ موسى النبى والشعب بالخوف والرعب (عب12: 21) ●ولكنه فى تجسده تخلى عن كل المظاهر العظيمة، مخفياً لاهوته وكل مظاهر عظمته ، وظاهراً فى [صورة عبد] مرذول ومحتقر: [كان منظره مفســـداً (حرفيًا: بلا مجد) أكثر من الرجل (ح : الإنسان) ... لا صورة له ولا جمال..محتقر و مخذول..رجل أوجاع] أش 52 :14 – 53 : 3 ، وبسبب هذه المظاهر المملوءة ضعفاً ومهانة:[إحتقره هيرودس] لو 23: 11.
●● والهدف من ذلك هو عدم تعطيل الفداء الذى تجسد من أجله ، إذ لو ظهر فى هذا الناسوت كما كان يظهر قديماً، لما جرؤ أحد على إلقاء القبض عليه وصلبه، مما يعطل الفداء. 
(و) وقد رضى الرب بتحمل كل التزامات وتبعات هذا التخلى ، فقد رضى بأن تنســب إليه – نظريـــاً فقط – كل الصفات التى لهذا الناسوت ، مثل العبودية: [صورة عبد] حتى أنه يقول [إلهــــــى وإلهكـــم] ،ومثل إنحطاط الكرامة حتى أنه أحتمل وصفه بأنه [محتقر]، ومثل إنحطاط العظمة حتى أنه يقول [أبى أعظم منى] فى سياق تشجيعه لتلاميذه- بعدما ملأ الحزن قلبهم- لكى يحتملوا مفارقته لهم بالصعود إلى السماء، إذ يقول لهم: [لو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون لأنى أمضى إلى الآب]، فإنه بالحقيقة يتكلم ، ولكن من زاوية النظر إلى تجسده الذى ظهر فيه متخلياً عن عظمة المظاهر الواجبة لـه، والتى ستعود للظهور بعدما ينهى خطوات الفداء للبشرية، فهو من زاوية النظر إلى ناسـوته ليـس فقط أقل عظمة من الآب ، بل إنه كان ظاهراً بمظاهر أقل عظمة من البشر أنفسهم: كان فقيراً ليس لـه ما يأكله وليس لـه أين يسند رأسه، وهكذا دفع الجزية كالعبيد ،كان مستسلماً تماماً لضاربيه وشاتميه وصالبيه ،كان من زاوية النظر إلى ناسوته أقل من الكل، فإنه [وضع نفسه] فى 8:2، بإرادته هو ، لكى يتمم لنا الفداء الثمين . ولأن الناسوت- المتحد به كل مِلء اللاهوت- إحتمل هذه المهانة، فقد تمجد مجداً فائقاً أيضا ، إذ أصعده معه إلى سماء السماوات - لأن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت إطلاقا - وأجلسه معه فى العرش الإلهى، حتى أن الإنجيل يسمى العرش: [عرش الله والخروف] رؤ 3:22 ، وكلمة الخروف هى رمز للذبيحة، أى الناسوت المذبوح لأجلنا على الصليب والمتحد به اللاهوت بلا إفتراق أبدا. 
(ز) ولكن اللاهوت لا يتأثر بأى شئ إطلاقاً ولا يتغير أبداً، فان اللاهوت لم يتأثر بالتخلى عن مظاهر العظمة التى تظهر أمام خليقته ، لأن عظمة اللاهوت هى نابعة من قيمة اللاهوت اللامحدودة والغير متغيرة ، الله لا يتأثر بتعظيمنا وتمجيدنا لـه ولا يتأثر بكفراننا به وبإحتقارنا لـه، لذلك يقول عن الذين كانوا يهاجمونه: [من سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض. ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه] مت 44:21 ، أى أن من يهاجمه لن يضره فى شئ، بل إن المهاجم للمسيح هو الذى سيؤذى نفسه كمن ينطح الصخر ، وأما من سقط المسيح عليه فانه يسحقه سحقاً. ولأن اللاهوت لا يتأثر مطلقاً، فإن المسيح - بالرغم من شدة مظاهر المهانة والتحقير – يقول: [أنا والآب واحد]، [كل ما للآب هو لى]، [أنا هو القيامة والحياة]، [أنا هو نور العالم] – إذ أنه: [ النور الحقيقى الذى ينير كل إنسان ]- لذلك قال لليهود: [أنتم من أسفل أما أنا فمن فوق]، وأيضاً : [ ليس أحد صعد الى السماء ، إلا الذى نزل من السماء ، إبن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء] يو13:3 ، أى أن نزوله للأرض ثم صعوده للسماء ، لم يؤثرا على بقائه الدائم فى السماء ، أى أنه هو المالىء الكل ( أف 10:4).
أى أن مظاهر الضعف ليس لها أى تأثير على جوهر اللاهوت الذى يؤثر ولا يتأثر، و يغير ولا يتغير. ● فهو وإن كان [محتقراً] أش 3:53 عند النظر إليه من زاوية ناسوته ، إلا أنه هو [رب المجد] اكو 8:2، و[رب الأرباب وملك الملوك] روء 14:17، من زاوية النظر إلى اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت (اتحاداً معجزياً دائماً بدون إختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا انفصال). ●وبسبب هذا الاتحاد المعجزى، فإن الكنيسة تسبحه قائلة: "قدوس الله... الذى ولد من العذراء ... الذى صُلب عنا ... الذى قام ...." فقد صار ينسب للاهوت– نظريًا فقط- هذه الأمور التى تحدث للناسوت الذى اتحد به. ويمكن تشبيه ذلك، بأننا ننسب للنار- نظريًا فقط- أنها تنطرق، عندما نقول أننا نطرق الحديد النارى (المحمى بالنار)، والمثال مع الفارق طبعًا.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين رد مختصر، على الطعن فى : لاهوت المسيح
(12) [أنا والآب واحد] يو 30:10.
هذا الإعلان الصريح قاله الرب حين طالبه اليهود بأن يعلن عن حقيقة ذاته علانية ، وهم فهموا جيداً أنه كان يعنى الوحدانية فى الجوهر بين الآب والإبن ، ولكنهم غضبوا ورفضوا ورفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ، أما هو فلم يتراجع عن الحق بل أكده بكل قوة ، ثم خرج من بين أيديهم بقوة قدرته على كل شئ. ●وهى وحدانية كاملة فى جوهر اللاهوت، لذلك قال: [الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب... أنا فى الآب والآب فىّ] يو14: 9-10.
(13) [ليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلاّ الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الإبن، ومّنْ أراد الإبن أن يعلن له] مت 11: 27 
● أى أن المعرفة بالآب والإبن، هى معرفة متبادلة ومتساوية ومقصورة عليهما فقط 
●كما لا يمكن لأى أحد أن يعرف الآب إلاّ :-- [ مَنْ أراد الإبن أن يعلن لـه ] ، أى أن المعرفة بالآب هى مستحيلة بدون الإبن، ذلك لأن الإبن هو الإقنوم الذى لا قيام بدونه. ●والذين ينكرون أن الآب والإبن واحد فى الجوهر، سيجعلون الآب عاجزاً عن الإعلان عن ذاته بدون هذا الشخص الغريب عن جوهره- كما يدعون- فهل يصح هذا الكلام؟؟؟
(((وهذه المعرفة الإقنومية، مذكورة أيضاً عن الروح القدس، إذ أنه مكتوب: [أمور الله لا يعرفها إلاّ روح الله] 1كو2: 11. ●إذن فالمعرفة الإقنومية هى متبادلة ومتساوية، بين الأقانيم الثلاثة ●وعن أن الروح القدس هو الذى لا قيام بدونه، الضرورى واللازم لإعلان الله عن ذاته، مكتوب: [فأعلنه الله لنا بروحه، لأن الروح يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله] 1كو2: 10. وآيات الإنجيل تتكامل ولا تتناقض))).
●وهذه المعرفة هى معرفة ذاتية، لأن الإبن هو من الآب وواحد مع الآب، لذلك قال لليهود: [أنا أعرفه لأنى منه]، وهم فهموا أن ذلك يعنى المعرفة الذاتية الناتجة عن الوحدانية فى الجوهر، ولكنهم: [فطلبوا أن يمسكوه]، ولكن [ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت] يو7: 29، 30.
(14) [عمدوهم بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس] مت 19 : 28 
●الإنجيل يعلن أن الآب والابن والروح القدس ليس لهم ثلاثة أسماء ، بل إن لهم إسماً واحداً فقط، إذ لم يقل: "بأسماء"، بل قال [بإسم]، لأنهم جوهر واحد ، هم الله الواحد . 
● ولو كان الابن والروح القدس مخلوقين- كما يدعون- لما كــان يصح أبداً إدماجهما مع الآب فى إسم واحد ، إذ كيف يوضع الخالق مع المخلوق فى مقام واحد ؟؟؟؟ 
● ولكن الحقيقة هى أنهم واحد ، مثلما قال الرب [أنا والآب واحد] يو 30:10، وأما بخصوص الروح القدس فهو [روح الله] الذى [يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله]1كو 2 :10،11، فهل يمكن أن يكون روح الله – الذى يفحص أعماق الله - من طبيعة مختلفة عن الله ؟؟؟؟ ● ولكن مثلما أن اليهود قديماً رفضوا مساواة الآب والإبن ،فسقطوا من الحياة الأبدية وماتوا فى خطاياهم (يو3: 36 ،8: 24 )، فكذلك- الآن أيضا- أتباعهم يتبعونهم . 
(15) [دعى التلاميذ مسيحيين] أع 26:11 
● هذا هو اسم المؤمنين الذى يقرره الإنجيل والذى يجب عليهم أن يحملوه. 
● هذا هو الإسم الجديد الذى تنبأت عنه النبوات: [وتسمين (عن صهيون) باسم جديد يعينه فم الرب] أش 2:62 ،إذن لم يعد شعب الله يتسمى بإسم صهيون أو الأسماء اليهودية الأخرى ، بل يتسمون مسيحيين، كما عين فم الرب فى الإنجيل المقدس ●هذا هو الاسم الذى يجب أن يتعبد له الكل: [لتتعبد لـه كل الشعوب] دا 7: 4 ●لذلك فإن الرسل يفتخرون بتسمية أنفسهم عبيدًا لـه: [عبد.. المسيح] 2بط1: 1، يه1، فى1:1، يع1:1...إلخ. ولولا اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت لما كان يصح عبادته، إذ لا تحق العبادة إلاّ لله وحده، فإننا لا نعبد ناسوتًا مجردًا، بل نعبد كل ملء اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت اتحادًا معجزيًا بغير فصل ولا إنفصال. لذلك فإن الذين ينكرون اللاهوت يسقطون من المسيحية ويتحولون إلى بدعة عبادة البشر ●هذا هو الإسم المخلص المكتوب عنه: [ليس إسم آخر تحت السماء، قد أعطى بين الناس، به ينبغى أن نخلص] أع 12:4● هذا هو الإسم الذى به صنع الرسل المعجزات: [بإسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى قم وإمش] أع 6:3 ●هذا هو الاسم الذى به تتقدس كل أعمالنا وأقوالنا، كما هو مكتوب: [ كل ما عملتم بقول أو فعل، فإعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع] كو3: 17.
●هذا هو الإسم الذى قاومه اليهود وهددوا الرسل حتى لا يبشروا به: [أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الإسم] أع 28:5 ، والذى بسببه جلدوا الرسل ، وأما الرسل فإنهم: [ذهبوا فرحين،من أمام المجمع، لإنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل إسمه] أع 41:5، وإستمروا يبشرون به حتى إستشهدوا من أجله. 
(16) [متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد لـه كل ملائكة الله (أى بدون استثناء، بكل رتبهم)، وعن الملائكة يقول: الصانع ملائكته (أى أنهم مخلوقين).. وأما عن الابن: كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور (لأنه الخالق. يو1: 3).. ثم لمن من الملائكة قال قط (بمعنى الاستحالة) إجلس عن يمينى (مثلما للابن مع الأب).. أليس جميعهم أرواحًا خادمة (فإنهم يقفون أمام العرش. روء1: 4) ...إلخ] عب1: 2-14. 
● ● الانجيل هنا يرد على التشويش الذى كان اليهود يحاولون إثارته ، بالخلط بين المسيح وبين الملائكة (أع 9:23) ، فيرد الإنجيل عليهم بأنه يستحيل ولا حتى مجرد المقارنة بين المسيح الله الكلمة الخالق المسجود لـه، وبين الملائكة المخلوقين الساجدين لـه ●فإن المسيح هو الخالق [كل شئ به كان] يو1: 3 ، المسجود لـه، الجالس على العرش ●بينما الملائكة أجمعين بكل رتبهم وبلا استثناء، هم مجرد مخلوقين، ساجدين له، واقفين أمامه. ●والمسيح- الخالق المسجود لـه- هو: [رب الأرباب وملك الملوك] روء17: 14، و[قدوس القديسين]، و[رئيس الرؤساء] دا9: 24و8: 25، أى أنه [الأعلى]، الذى فوق الكل على وجه الإطلاق: [فوق كل رياسة وسلطان] أف1: 21. ● السيد المسيح (اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ) هو مخلصنا الذى إفتدانا من خطايانا بدمه القدوس : [ مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى بذل نفسه لأجلنا (حرفياً : عنا) لكى يفدينا من كل إثم ] تى 13:2و14 ، وأيضاً : [ عالمين أنكم إفتديتم ... بدم كريم ... دم المسيح ] 1بط 18:1و19 (ومثلما فى كل أعمال الله ، أنها بالثالوث القدوس ، فكذلك الخلاص و الفداء هما أيضاً بالثالوث القدوس : الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس ) ، وعن ذلك تنبأت النبوءات : [ وياتى الفادى الى صهيون ] أش 20:59 ، [ من يد الهاوية أفديهم ] هو14:13 ، وهو ما تم فعلاً : [ بالفداء الذى بيسوع المسيح ] رو 24:3. ● و السيد المسيح ، مخلصنا وفادينا ، هو [ رب المجد ] ، و [ رب الارباب ] ، و [ ملك الملوك ] ، أى : [ رب الجنود ] ، مثلما هو مكتوب : [ إرتفعى أيتها الأبواب الدهرية ، فيدخل ملك المجد ، من هو هذا ملك المجد . رب الجنود هو ملك المجد ] مز7:24-10 ، وعن ذلك مكتوب أيضاً :[ فادينا رب الجنود] أش 4:47 ● هو[ رب الجنود ] الذى اسكت البحر الهائج : [ وقال للبحر إسكت ، إبكم ] مر 39:4 ، مثلما تنبأت عنه النبوءات :[ الزاجر البحر حين تعج أمواجه ، رب الجنود إسمه ] أر35:31، مز 8:89، 9، 8:108، 9 ، ● فإن السيد السيح هو القائل [ أنا هو الأول و الآخر] رؤ 17:1، فهو رب الجنود المكتوب عنه : [ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه ، رب الجنود ، أنا هو الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيرى ] أش 6:44 ، ● وهو الذى يسبحه السيرافيم قائلين :[ قدوس قدوس قدوس ، رب الجنود ] أش 3:6 ، ● فإنه هو رب الجنود الكائن على الكل الهاً مباركاً (رو5:9) المكتوب عنه : [ الرب إله الجنود ، يهوه (أى الكائن – يو 5:8 – راجع الفقرة 18) إسمه ] هو 5:12 . (ملحوظة : كل أعمال الله الواحد ، يعملها الثالوث القدوس معاً : الآب بالإبن فى الروح القدس ، إنظر صفحة 3)

●بينما الملاك ميخائيل-- الذى يخلطون بينه و بين السيد المسيح -- فهو مجرد: [واحد من الرؤساء] دا10: 13. فأين المقارنة؟؟؟ ●●فكيف يخلطون بين الخالق لكل شئ، وبين مجرد واحد من المخلوقين؟؟ ●●كيف يخلطون بين الذى كل الملائكة- على وجه الإطلاق، بلا استثناء- لـه يسجدون، وبين مجرد واحد من الملائكة الساجدين؟؟ 
●كيف يخلطون بين الجالس فى العرش الإلهى، وبين مجرد واحد من الخدام الواقفين أمامه (روء1: 4، 8: 2)؟؟ ●●كيف يخلطون بين ملك الملوك ورئيس الرؤساء- على وجه الإطلاق- وبين مجرد واحد من الرؤساء؟؟؟
(17) حكم اليهود بالموت على المسيح لأنه: [قال أن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله]، معتبرين ذلك [تجاديف]، ولذلك قالوا: [بحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت لأنه جعل نفسه إبن الله]. ● ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم ينكر ذلك ، بل أكده بكل قوة ، قائلاً : [أنا هو] . (راجع يو 18:5 ، يو 7:19 ،مر 61:14 –64 ) ، وهكذا جعل من حكمهم، دليلاً على لاهوته ،فقد أبطل كل إتهاماتهم الأخرى ،لكى لا يبقى أمامهم إلاّ الحكم عليه بناء على إعلانه عن لاهوته :- [ بحسب ناموسنا يجب ان يموت لأنه جعل نفسه إبن الله ] ، وهكذا حول حكمهم عليه بالموت إلى برهان أبدى بإعلانه العلنى الواضح عن لاهوته ،لئلا يأتى الشيطان – فيما بعد –ويدعى أن المسيح لم يقل ذلك.
(18) كما كانوا قد حاولوا قتله - قبل ذلك - عندما قال: [قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، أنا كائن] يو 58:8 ، وذلك لأن كلمة : [أنا كائن] ، هى نفس الكلمة اليهودية : ( يهوه ) التى هى من أسماء الله ، لإنها أحد تصريفات فعل الكينونة فى اللغة اليهودية والتى تعنى الدوام فى الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل ، وهو نفس ما قاله المسيح عن نفسه ، فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ، فحق عليهم الغضب الإلهي . 
(19) وكذلك سبق وحاولوا قتله عندما قال:]أنا والآب واحد [ يو 30:10 ، لان ذلك يعنى مساواته فى جوهر اللاهوت مع الآب ، وهم فهموا ذلك جيدًا، ولكنهم رفضوا الإعتراف بلاهوته بالرغم من كل المعجزات التى عملها أمام عيونهم . ورفضوا كلامه ورفضوا معجزاته حتى بعدما خلق عيوناً للمولود أعمى ، وحتى بعدما أقام لعازر من الأموات بعدما أنـــتن . . . رفضوا كل ذلك ، لأنهم:- [من أب هو إبليس] يو 44:8 ، الذى : [ أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضئ لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح]2 كو 4:4 ، ولذلك قال الله عنهم: [إحكموا بينى وبين كرمى. ماذا يصنع أيضا لكرمى وأنا لم إصنعه له[ أش 3:5،4، ولذلك حكم هو عليهم قائلاً: [هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً] مت 38:23 ، وهذا الحكم ينطبق على كل أتباعهم.
● وإننا نسألهم : لو كنتم فى ذلك الزمان ، وسمعتم المسيح يقول: ]أنا والآب واحد [ ، فهل كنتم ستؤمنون به، أم كنتم سترفعون حجارة مع اليهود لترجموه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
●●ولكل ما سبق ، فان بدعتهم ، هى ضد الإنجيل وضد الله وضد العقل المستقيم،فهى من اختراع الشيطان، أبو كل تجديف وفكر خبيث ملتو ، فى كل العصور. 
●كما أنها ضد الحقيقة التاريخية ، التى تؤكد أن المسيحيين فى كل العصور منذ العصر الرسولى وحتى الآن، كانوا يعبدون المسيح الإبن الكلمة، ويتسمون [عبد المسيح] وأنه هو إلههم الذى استشهدوا على إسمه ، وأنه مع الآب والروح القدس الإله الواحد ، الذى ليس سواه. ● وانهم ذاقوا العذابات المريرة من اجل أن ينكروا هذا الإيمان، فلم يتراجعوا عنه أبداً ، مفضلين العذاب والاستشهاد على إنكار لاهوت المسيح.
إن لاهوت المسيح هو فرح ورجاء ونصرة المسيحيين
●●وإننا ندعو كل مَنْ يشك، إلى أن يسأل المسيح ذاته، عن حقيقة ذاته، فإنه المسيح الحىّ، الذى يسمعنا ويستجيب لنا، وإنه يعمل بقوة. ●إصرخ إليه من كل قلبك وقل له: إكشف لى ذاتك، وهو سيفعل بالتأكيد، مثلما فعل مع كثيرين. 



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t39908/#ixzz0gXNWnKTB


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

نقول " مساو للاب فى الجوهر " ما اهمية هذه العبارة فى قانون الايمان ؟




+ إنه رد على الاريوسية التى لم تفهم معنى قول الرب : " أبى اعظم منى " ( يو 14 : 28 ) . فالآب ليس اعظم من الابن فى الجوهر لأن الابن له نفس طبيعة الآب ونفس جوهره ونفس لاهوته فهو مساو له فى كل شئ.




ولكن عبارة :" أبى أعظم منى " قيلت فى حالة اخلاء الذات فى التجسد . كما قيل إنه : " إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله . لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب " ( فى 2 : 6 - 8 ).




حالة الاخلاء هذه هى التى قيل عنها " أبى أعظم منى " ، أى من صورة العبد التى أخذتها مع بقاء جوهر اللاهوت كما هو .




أعظم من صورة الالام والصليب فى كل ما تحمله الابن فى تجسده من اهانات . أما جوهر اللاهوت المتحد بهذا الناسوت فهو كما هو لم ينقصه تواضع الناسوت شيئا .




وهكذا استطاع فى ناسوته أن يقول ويعمل ما يناسب لاهوته الذى يتساوى فيه مع الآب.




فقد قال : " أنا والآب واحد " ( يو 10 : 30 ) ، " الذى رآنى فقد رأى الاب " ( يو 14 : 9 ) ، " أنا فى الآب والآب فى " ( يو 14 : 10 ) . وقال : " لكى يكرم الجميه الابن كما يكرمون الآب " ( يو 5 : 23 ) . كما انه فى تجسده قال للمفلوج : " مغفورة لك خطاياك " ( مر 2 : 5 ) . وقال نفس العبارة للمرأة الخاطئة التى بللت قدميه بدموعها ( لو 7 : 48 )




وفى تجسده مشى على الماء ( مت 14 : 25 ) ، وانتهر الرياح والامواج فسكنت وهدأت ( مر 4 : 39 ) . وفى تجسده خلق مادة جديدة فى معجزة الخكس خبزات والسمكتين ( مت 14 : 17 - 21 ) ، وفى تحويل الماء إلى خمر فى عرس قانا الجليل ( يو 2 ) . وفى منح البصر للمولود أعمى ( يو 9 ) . وعمل اعمالا كثيرة تدل على لاهوته .....




كذلك قيامته والقبر مغلق ودخوله العلية والابواب مُغلقة ( يو 20 : 19 ) وصعوده الى السماء. 



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t77588/#ixzz0gXO10nBM


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

المسيح عند القديس بولس الرسول " القديس غريغوريوس النيصى :
__________________________________________________ _____________

لقد علمنا القديس بولس ماذا يعنى أسم المسيح حين قال: 

+ ان المسيح "قوة الله , "وحكمة الله":

+ وأما للمدعوين يهودآ ويونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله 1كو 1 :24

+ودعاه : السلام ":
___________________________________________
لانه هو سلامنا الذى الذى جعل الاثنين واحدآ ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أف 2 : 14

+وهو النور الذى لا يدنى منه " 1تى 6 : 16 

+وأنه قدستنا وفدائنا : ________________________________________________

ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذى صار لنا حكمة من الله وبر وقداسة وفداء 1كو 1 : 
30 


+ورئيس كهنتا الاعظم 
عب 7 : 26

+وفصحنا :
__________________________________

لان فصحنا أيضآ المسيح قد ذبح لاجلنا 1كو 5 : 7

+وذبيجة الكفارة عنا : __________________________________________________ ______

الذى قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمهلاظهار برهمن أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفةبمهال الله رو 3 : 25

+كما وصف المسيح بأنه بهاء المجد _ وصورة جوهر الله _ وخالق العالمين 

"الذى هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته عب 1 : 3

+ ولقد قال عنه : أنه هو طعامنا الروحى وشرابنا الروحى :

وجميعهم اكلوا طعاما واحدا روحيا . وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا 1كو 10 : 3 

+وأنه الصخرة والماء :__________________________________________________ ______

وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا.لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح. 1كو 10 : 4 

+وأنه أساس أيماننا وحجر الزاوية :
__________________________________________________ _______

مبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية أف 2 : 20 

+والاله العظيم وأنه رأس جسد الكنيسة :__________________________________________________ ________

بل صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء الى ذاك الذي هو الراس المسيح أف 4 : 15

+صورة الله غير المنظور :
__________________________________________________ ________

الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. 1كو 1 : 15 

+بكر الخليقة الجديدة :__________________________________________________ __________

وايضا متى ادخل البكر الى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله. عب 1 : 6 

+وباكورة الراقدين :
__________________________________________________ ___________
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين .المسيح عند القديس بولس الرسول " القديس غريغوريوس النيصى
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين .المسيح عند القديس بولس الرسول " القديس غريغوريوس النيصى

ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين 1كو 15 : 20

+البكر من الاموات :__________________________________________________ ___________

وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء.كو 1 : 18

+بكر بين أخوة كثرين :
__________________________________________________ ____

لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين اخوة كثيرين رو 8 : 29

+الوسيط بين الله والناس :
__________________________________________________ _____

لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح 1 تى 2 : 5

+الابن الوحيد مكللآ بالمجد والكرامة :
__________________________________________________ _____

ولكن الذي وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللا بالمجد والكرامة من اجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لاجل كل واحد. عب 2 : 9

+رب المجد :__________________________________________

التي لم يعلمها احد من عظماء هذا الدهر.لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد.1كو 2 : 8

+وبداءة جميع الاشياء :__________________________________________

لانه كتب :الذى هو البداءة كو 1 : 18 

+ملك البر وملك السلام :__________________________________________

الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء.المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام عب 7 : 2 

+ملك الدهور:__________________________________________
1تى 1 : 17 الذى ليس لسلطان ملكوته حدود 
++++ لقد منحنا الرب الصالح امتياز الشركة فى ذلك الاسم الاعظم ,الاقدس ,الذى يفوق جميع الاسماء فى 2 : 9
حتى أننا - مكرمين باسم المسيح _ ندعى مسحيين يستلزم هذا بالتالى أنه ينبغى أن يرى هذا اللقب فينا ليس زائفآ ولا بغير معنى بل ببرهان سيرتنا .
القديس غريغريوس النيصى 



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t40621/#ixzz0gXOQH0NS


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*عبارة
"طبيعة واحدة للمسيح"

**المقصود بها ليس الطبيعة اللاهوتية وحدها ولا الطبيعة البشرية وحدها
انما اتحاد هاتين الطبيعتين فى طبيعة واحدة هى "الكلمة المتجسد"
فالمسيح الكلمة له لاهوت كامل وناسوت كامل
ولاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير
اتحاداً كاملاً جوهرياً
تعجز اللغة ان تعبر عنه
حتى قيل انه سر عظيم
"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد"
1 تى 3 : 16

*Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t75955/#ixzz0gXOkmTZx


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*

أسئلة عن : [URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/search.php?do=process&query=السيد المسيح"]السيد المسيح له المجد .... القس مرقس عزيز خليل ج 1 [/URL]

هـــــل الســــــيد المسيــــح هـــــــــو الخالق؟​
المحاور : اعتقد انك لن تتجاسر وتقول ان السيد المسيح هو الخالق. إلست معي في ذلك؟

التعليق : بل اطالبك بأن تسحب كلمتك هذه فهو فعلاً الخالق لكل شئ في الوجود

المحاور : هل تدرك معني كلمه الخلق؟

التعليق : الخلق هو إيجاد شئ لم يكن موجوداً، وتكوين لغير كائن، وإبداع من العدم. وهو من أبرز الأعمال الإلهية التي يتميز بها الله وينفرد بها، بلا شريك ولامزاحم. لذلك يكني عنه (بالخالق)، دون ظهور اسمه صراحة. و الله وحده هو الخالق لجميع الكائنات بلا استثناء، ويعتبر نسبة الخلق لإنسان، نوعاً من الكفر والإلحــاد والإشــرك باللــه، وهذا أمر ترفضه المسيحية ويحاربه كل من التوارة والإنجيل.

ومن الناحية العلمية، المعروف أن العلماء لا يخلقون، ولكنهم يكتشفون أشياء جديدة كانت موجودة ومجهولة، أو يبتكرون نظرية أو يخترعون جهازاً أو تركيباً معيناً بصورة جديدة، ولكن من مواد موجودة يشكلونها ويطورنها حسب أفكارهم. وإنما لا يستطيعون خلق مادة من العدم.

وهذا أمر مسلم به عملياً أيضاً، أن الإنسان لايستطيع أن يخلق شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء من لاشئ. وقد عبر السيد المسيح عن ذلك بقوله : (ولاتحلف براسك لأنك لاتقدر أن تصنع شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء) (متي 5 : 36).

المحاور : معني هذا ان الخلق هو الفيصل بين الاله الحقيقي والالهه الباطله.

التعليق : نعم وقد وبخ الله قديماً اليهود الذين تأثروا بالأفكار والعادات والعبادات الوثنية فقال : (أرفعوا إلي العلاء عيونكم وأنظروا من خلق هذه00أما عرفت أم لم تسمع، إله الدهر الرب خالق أطراف الأرض00الخ) (أشعياء 40 : 21- 30).

بينما قال عن صانعي تماثيل وأصنام الآلهة الوثنية (قطع لنفسه أرزا، وأخذ سنديانا وبلوطا000يصنع إلهاً فيسجد له. قد صنعه صنما وخر له000يخر ويسجد ويصلي إليه ويقول نجني لأنك أنت إلهي! لا يعرفون ولا يفهمون لأنه قد طمست عيونهم عن الأبصار وقلوبهم من التعقل) (أش 44 : 9- 20).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين أسئلة عن : السيد المسيح له المجد ج 2 .... القس مرقس عزيز خليل

وفي هذا المعني يقول داود النبي (لماذا يقول الأمم أين هو الههم ان الهنا في السماء كلما شاء صنع) (مز 115 : 2- 8) وقانون الايمان المسيحي يقرر ان السيد المسيح غير مخلوق لانه هو الخالق .
أن قانون الايمان الأثوذكسي- النيقوي- والذي تؤمن به المسيحية بجميع طوائفها ومذاهبها ومللها، يقرر بأن السيد المسيح غير مخلوق وأنه هو خالق الجميع. فهو يبدأ هكذا (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد الله الآب، ضابط الكل، خالق السماء والأرض مايري ومالايري. نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، اله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق، مساو للآب في الجوهر الذي به كل شئ الخ ..

المحاور : ومن اين استقي هذا القانون النيقاوي بنوده؟

التعليق : من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه كما سأوضح لك هناك نبوات العهد القديم تنسب الخلق لأقنوم الابن) السيد المسيح) : وفي أمثال سليمان يقول عن السيد المسيح - ممثلاً في (الحكمة)00كما في إنجيل يوحنا ممثلاً في (الكلمة)- (منذ الأزل مسحت منذ البدء). لما ثبت السموات، كنت هناك أنا، لما رسم دائرة علي وجه الغمر، لما أثبت السحب من فوق، لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر، لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدي المياه تجمعه، لما رسم أسس الأرض، كنت عنده صانعاً) (أم 8 : 23- 31).
كما أن العهد الجديد يشهد للسيد المسيح انه الخالق ومن أمثله ذلك قولاً وفعلاً الآتي : استهل انجيل يوحنا كلامه عن السيد المسيح بالقول : (في البدء كان الكلمة00كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان) (يو 1 : 1، 3).
وتقول الرسالة إلي أفسس (لاننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فاعدها لكي نسلك فيها) (أف 2 : 10).

(الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا، الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظورة، بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل، ما في السموات وما علي الأرض ما يري، مالا يري سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات إم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شئ وفيه يقوم الكل) (كو 1 : 14- 17). (الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً00كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شئ الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين، الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعد ماصنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي) (عبرانين 1)...(شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي تكون باكورة من خلائقه) (يع 1 : 18).


والسيد المسيح في خلاصه يخلق الانسان الخاطئ الذي يؤمن به، خليقة جديدة، فيبرره ويطهره ويحرره ويقدسه، ويغير حياته وأفكاره وأقواله وأعماله وعاداته وآماله وأهدافه. وبذلك يجعله مستحقاً للوصف بأنه (انسان الله) (2تي 3 : 17) أو (المخلوق بحسب الله) (أف 4 : 23) وفي هذا المعني يقول : (إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً) (2 كو 5 : 17).

(لكل واحد منها ستة أجنحة حولها ومن داخل مملوءة عيوناً، ولاتزال نهاراً وليلاً قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر علي كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي000أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت) (رؤيا 4 : 8- 13).

وفي معجزة إشباع الجموع الذين كان عددهم نحو خمسة آلاف رجل عدا النساء والأطفال من خمس خبزات وسمكتين(1) ظهرت قدرة الرب يسوع الخلاقة، إذ تضمنت بركته عمليات متكررة من خلق ألوف الأرغفة والأسماك (مت 14 : 14- 21، مت 15 : 32- 38، لو 9 : 11- 18، يو 6 : 1- 15).

صاحب السلطان علي الارقام

في هذه المعجزة نقف أمام الأرقام فنجد أكثر من خمسة الآف نسمة ،ونجد خمسة أرغفه وسمكتين أي مايشبع غلاماً واحداً وأذا فكرنا ماهي الكمية التي تشبع العدد الذي أمامنا فأننا نحتاج الي عملية حسابية دقيقة بالارقام ولكن لأن الله له سلطان علي الارقام، فهو خالق الاعداد والارقام، يستطيع ان يجعل 5 + 2 = مايحتاجه خمسة الاف و نساء وأطفال ذلك لأنه الله، فالمسيح عندما يكثر (5 + 2) الي أكثر مما يحتاجه خمسة آلاف وأكثر أنما يثبت لنا أن له سلطاناً علي الارقام، وبذلك يعلن أنه الله

معجزة شفاء المولود اعمي. هذه المعجزه تتحدي العلم والعلماء وكافه العصريين المتبجحين لأنها معجزة خلق واضحه وليس في مقدور البشر أن يأتوا بمثلها. فعندما سأل التلاميذ السيد المسيح عن سبب مولد هذا الأعمي هكذا قال لهم (لتظهر اعمال الله). ان هذه الكلمات تؤكد لنا لاهوته إذا الواقع أنه قد أظهر (أعمال الله) في ذلك الأعمي بإعادة البصر اليه، حيث خلق له من الطين عينين جديدتين.

وتابع القديس يوحنا الرسول سرد تفاصيل المعجزة بالكلمات : (قال هذا وتفل علي الأرض وصنع من التفل طيناً وطلي بالطين عيني الأعمي). ولو أن هناك انساناً بصيراً طليت عينيه بالطين لكان معرضاً أن يصاب بالعمي، ولكن السيد المسيح طلي بالطين عيني الأعمي، ومن ذلك الطين عمل للأعمي عينين جديدتين، أليس هو الذي خلق آدم من تراب ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة فصار نفساً حية؟

(كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان) (يو 1 : 3) ولقد أمر السيد المسيح ذلك الأعمي قائلاً : (أذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام) ليرينا قيمة الطاعة كدليل علي صدق الإيمان (فمضي واغتسل وأتي بصيراً) (يو 9 : 7) ولما حاول الفريسيون أن يسلبوا من هذا الرجل إيمانه بمن أعاد له نور بصره قالوا له : (أعط مجداً لله. نحن نعلم أن هذا الانسان خاطئ. فأجاب ذاك وقال : أخاطئ هو. لست أعلم. إنما أعلم شيئاً واحداً إني كنت أعمي والآن أبصر00 فأخرجوه خارجاً). ولما أخرجوه خارجاً00لم يتركه يسوع وحده.
(فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجاً فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بإبن الله؟ أجاب ذاك وقال من هو ياسيد لأومن به؟ فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو) (يو 9 : 35- 37) وهكذا أعلن الرب حقيقة شخصه لذلك الرجل، الذي أعاد له بقدرة لاهوته نور عينيه.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين أسئلة عن : السيد المسيح له المجد ج 2 .... القس مرقس عزيز خليل

المحاور : جاء في الانجيل ان الاعمي الذي شفاه السيد المسيح لم يري الأشياء بوضوح دفعة واحدة، بل تحسن بصره تدريجياً، وهذا يعني ان السيد المسيح قد أخفق في عمل هذه المعجزة وهذا يتنافي مع كونه الله. فالله يقول للشيء كن فيكون؟

التعليق : جاء في أنجيل معلمنا القديس مرقس الرسول (فأخذ بيد الأعمي وأخرجه الي خارج القرية وتفل في عينيه، ووضع يديه عليه وسأله هل أبصر شيئاً فتطلع وقال أبصر الناس كأشجار يمشون ثم وضع يديه ايضاً علي عينه وجعله يتطلع فعاد صحيحاً وأبصر كل شيء جلياً) (مر 8 : 23 ـ 25) ومن العجيب ان يكون التصور بهذا الأسلوب، فلو علمنا ان سبب ماحدث يرجع الي ضعف ايمان الرجل المريض وليس قوة السيد المسيح الشافية لأندهشنا وزال الشك والريب من القلوب، لأن الشفاء لا يسبق الايمان، بل يسير معه ويكمل مع كماله .

معجزة تحويل الماء إلي خمر : في عرس قانا الجليل نجد السيد المسيح يحول الماء إلي خمر ومعروف من الناحية العلمية أن تركيب الماء من أيدروجين وأكسجين. بينما تركيب الكحول علمياً من كربون وأيدروجين وأكسجين. تركيباً يخالف تركيب الماء تماماً وهذا دليل علي الخلق أيضاً... أن السيد المسيح خلق مادة جديدة فهو الخالق وحيث أن الخلق صفة مطلقة لله وحده. اذن السيد المسيح هو الله.

صــاحب الســـلطان عــــــلي الـــــــــــزمن

في هذه المعجزة يعلن السيد المسيح سلطانه علي الزمن، فنحن نعلم من القوانين الزراعية أن الماء (ماء الأمطار والأنهار) لكي يصبح خمراً في يوم من الايام لابد ان يمر من خلال زراعة شتلات العنب في مراحل نموها المختلفة حتي يصير عنباً ثم يعطي عصيراً يخمر ليصبح خمراً وهذه العملية تحتاج الي شهور وربما سنوات الأمر الذي فعله السيد المسيح في لحظة من الزمان في عرس قانا الجليل فهو صاحب السلطان الذي يستطيع ان يختصر الزمن من سنوات الي لحظات . فهو لا يحد سلطانه بزمن او بقوانين، ومن هو الذي له سلطان علي الزمن غير الله؟ إذا فالمسيح هو الله .

*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*هل السيد المسيح يخلق بسلطانه أم بأذن الله؟​
المحاور : مما سبق أقول لك لامانع عندي من الاتفاق معك بأن السيد المسيح هو الخالق. ولكنه يخلق كل ما يخلقه لا من ذاته بل بأذن الله.

التعليق : ان الخلق وكل ماعمله السيد المسيح ويعمله وسيعمله من أعمال الهيه انما هو بسلطانه الذاتي. وحين نقول : (أعمال السيد المسيح الإلهية)، فإننا نعني أعمال الله التي عملها السيد المسيح والتي يستحيل علي البشر عملها، لأنها من خصوصيات الله، ولايجوز نسبتها لغير الله، أو التنازل عنها من الله لمخلوق كائن من كان. ويقتضي المنطق السليم لدي الإنسان المستقيم، ضرورة التسليم بأن صاحب هذه الأعمال هو الله وحده بلا شريك. فاذا ثبت ان السيد المسيح قام بهذه الأعمال الالهيه، لتحتم الاعتراف في الحال وبلا ادني شك أو تردد، بان السيد المسيح هو الله.

وقبل أن نستعرض أعمال السيد المسيح الإلهية، نحب أن نوجه النظر إلي حقيقة تمهيدية هامة، وهي : 

ان جميع الأعمال الالهية التي فعلها السيد المسيح، قد قام بها بسلطانه الذاتي، وبارادته الشخصية. ولا عجب في ذلك فإن قوه السيد المسيح وإرادته هما بذاتهما قوة الآب وإرادته، لأنه (هو والآب واحد) (يو 10 : 30). فمن المعروف أن جميع الأنبياء، الذين صنعوا عجائب ومعجزات خارقة للطبيعة، قد استعانوا بقوة الله وبإسمه وباذنه أو بسماح منه. وكذلك الأنبياء الذين تنبأوا بحدوث أمور مستقبله، كانوا يذكرون أنهم يتكلمون باسم الرب، أو أن الله قد أعلن لهم ذلك. وكانوا دائماً يستهلون أقوالهم بعبارة (هكذا قال الرب).

أما السيد المسيح فلم يكن كذلك، فهو لم يستعن بقوة خارجية عنه، ولم يعمل شيئاً باسم أو اذن من أحد. ولم يقل أبداً (هكذا قال الرب، ولكنه قال (الحق أقول لكم)، وقال أيضاً : (وأما أنا فاقول لكم).

المحاور : هل تقصد ان السيد المسيح لم يقل قبل عمل معجزاته (بأذن الله)

التعليق : نعم ...السيد المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي لم يقل أبداً (بإذن الله) : 
لقد علمنا الكتاب المقدس أن نقول عبارات (إن شاء الرب وعشنا) أو (إن شاء الله) أو ( بإذن الله) (يع 4 : 15). وقال الرسول بولس لأهل أفسس (ينبغي أن أعمل العيد القادم في أورشليم، ولكن سأرجع إليكم أيضاً إن شاء الله) (أع 18 : 21).

وبذلك يتعين علي الانسان القصير العمر، الذي لا يعرف المستقبل، ان يقدم مشيئه الله قبل الشروع فـــي اي عمــل، وبخـاصة اذا كان يتعلـــق بالمستقبـــل الــذي يدخــل فـي علم الله.
أما السيد المسيح فهو الشخص الوحيد الذي لم يقل مطلقاً في حياته عبارة (بإذن الله) أو (إن شاء الله) وما إليها، وذلك لأنه هو الله نفسه،الذي يفعل بسلطانه وعلمه الكامل وإرادته مايشاء.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين أسئلة عن : السيد المسيح له المجد ج 2 .... القس مرقس عزيز خليل
إن الأعمال الإلهية والمعجزات التي صنعها السيد المسيح تعد بالألوف، وماكتب منها أقل بكثير مما لم يكتب (يو 20 : 30، 21 : 25) وفي جميع هذه الأعمال المعجزية لم يقل هو ولا أحد من الرسل عنه إنه صنعها بإذن الله. ولكنه كان يفعلها بسلطانه الذاتي. ومن قبيل ذلك نسوق الأمثلة العشرة الآتية : 

1- أمر السيد المسيح الشاب الميت ابن أرملة نايين في نعشه قائلاً : (ايها الشاب لك أقول قم. فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم) (لوقا 7 : 14).

2- وقال له المجد لإبنة الرئيس يايرس الميتة وهي في فراشها : (ياصبية قومي. فرجعت روحها وقامت في الحال) (لو 8 : 54).

3- وقبل أن يقيم السيد المسيح لعازر الذي مات، ودفن أربعة أيام في القبر، قال مقدماً لمرثا أخته (سيقوم أخوك00أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا) (يوحنا 11 : 31، 52).

4- أنتهر السيد المسيح البحر المضطرب والريح العاصفة بقوله للبحر : (اسكت ابكم، فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم) (مرقس 4 : 39). 

5- سجد له الأبرص قائلاً : (ياسيد إن أرددت تقدر أن تطهرني، فمد يسوع يده ولمسه قائلاً : (اريد فاطهر. وللوقت طهر من برصه) (متي 8 : 2، 3).

6- أمر السيد المسيح صاحب اليد اليابسة بأن يمدها، فصارت صحيحة كالأخري (متي 12 : 13). كما أمر المفلوج الذي له 83 سنة مشلولاً قائلاً : (قم أحمل سريرك وامش. فحالاً برأ وحمل سريره ومشي، (يوحنا 5 : 8).

7- انتهر السيد المسيح الشيطان في مجنون كورة الجدريين وأمره بالخروج من المريض، فخرج بعد أن توسل للسيد المسيح بأن لايعذبه ويرسله للهاوية، وأن يأذن له بالدخول في الخنازير (لو 8 : 27- 36).

8- خلق السيد المسيح للمولود اعمي عينين جديدتين، كما خلق من الخمس أرغفة والسمكتين الألوف من الأرغفة والأسماك دون أن يقول (باذن الله) (يو 8، متي 14، 15).

9- غفر السيد المسيح خطايا البشر، بل وأعطي سلطان الغفران لتلاميذه (مرقس 2 : 10، يوحنا 20 : 23).

10- تنبأ السيد المسيح عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل وكورزين وكفر ناحوم، وعن علامات نهاية العالم، وعن أنكار بطرس، وخيانة يهوذا وغير ذلك. ولم يقل (هكذا قال الرب) مثل سائر الأنبياء. وعلم تعاليم جديدة قائلاً (سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء. وأما أنا فاقول لكم (مت 11 : 20- 24،، يو 13 : 21، 38، مت 5 : 21، 27، 31، 38، 43).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين أسئلة عن : السيد المسيح له المجد ج 2 .... القس مرقس عزيز خليل

هذه بعض الامثلة لاعمال الهية عملها السيد المسيح- كالخلق والغفران والشفاء واخراج الشياطين واقامة الموتي والتحكم في البحر والريح ونواميس الطبيعة.

نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــم .... ولا


فإذا قيل لنا إنه عملها (بإذن الله وقوته)، قلنا كلا بمعني، ونعم بمعني آخر .. كلا لأنه ليس كالبشر (الانبياء) الذين أتوا بعض المعجزات باذن الله وقوته الخارجة عنهم. ونعم لأنه هو الله صاحب القوة والأمر. ومن هذه الامثلة السابقة، تبين ان السيد المسيح اجري هذه الاعمال الألهية، بسلطانه الذاتي وباذنه الخاص وبقوته الالهية الشخصية.
وهذا واضح ليس فقط من تصريحاته بأنه هو الله وأنه هو والآب واحد، ولكن أيضاً من صيغة الأمر المشمول بالنفاذ المعجل الفوري، دون استعمال عبارات باذن الله وأمثالها التي يستعملها البشر، وإلا تخلت عنهم قوة الله.

ولطالما نادي السيد المسيح (صدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها) (يو 14 : 11) وأعلن أن الناس ليس لهم عذر في عدم إيمانهم، بعد أن عمل بينهم أعمالاً- إلهية- لم يعملها أحد غيره (يو 15 : 24) وانه مهما عمل الآب، فهذا يعمله الأبن كذلك. وكما ان الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يحيي من يشاء00والآب لايدين أحداً ولكن الدينونة للابن فالسيد المسيح هو الذي يدين00لكي يكرم الجميع الابن، كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5 : 19- 23) وقال (الذي رآني فقد رأي الآب) (يو 14 : 9)، (أنا والآب واحد) (يو 10 : 30).

المحاور : هل تقصد بذلك ان الله يتنازل عن اعماله الالهيه لمخلوق؟

التعليق : من الحقائق الهامه والتمهيديه ان الله لايمكن بحال من الاحوال ان يتنازل عن مجده وصفاته وأعماله لآخر. فلا يعقل مطلقاً أن يشرك الله معه مخلوقاً- انساناً أو ملاكاً- ليخلق مثله أو يدين البشر في يوم القيامه أو يتولي الوحي أو يتحكم في الكون أو يعتني بالخليقه ويرعاها أو يشفي أو يخلص. ويحي ويقيم ويريح ويعزي ويستجيب الصلاة والدعاء، ويكون له حق ادخال الفردوس، ومنح الحياة الأبدية لمن يشاء.

إذ لو تنازل الله عن أعمال الإلهية لإنسان، فإنه يكون بذلك قد تخلي عن الوهيته وعن أكبر وأعظم مميزات هذه الالوهية. وفي نفس الوقت يكون قد ساهم في تأليه ذلك الإنسان أو النبي. وهذا محال لأنه يتنافي مع طبيعة الله، ويتعارض مع أقواله وتعاليمه، بل ومع العقل والمنطق السليم.

المحاور : هل تقصد أن هناك فروق بين معجزات الأنبياء وأعمال السيد المسيح علي حسب قولك؟

التعليق : يغيب عن البال الفرق بين العجائب التي نسبت- تجاوزاً- لبعض الأنبياء مثل موسي أو إيليا أو اليشع، وبين الأعمال الإلهية التي عملها السيد المسيح. فالعجائب التي صنعها الأنبياء من أجل دعوة الناس للإيمان بالله وتصديق رسالة النبي، كان صانعها هو الله، وتمت بتوسلات الأنبياء كصلوات موسي من أجل الضربات العشر، وصلوات ايليا من اجل نزول نار من السماء، أو منع المطر أو اقامه ابن الأرملة ... الخ 

ولكن لاموسي ولاإيليا ولاغيرهما من الأنبياء استطاع أن ينسب هذه العجائب لنفسه، أو يدعي أنها بقوته الذاتية. كما انه لم يحدث ان احداً من هؤلاء الأنبياء أو غيرهم، نسب لنفسه الالوهية والربوبية والوحدانية مع الآب السماوي مثل السيد المسيح ولم يحدث أن أحد الأنبياء أدعي القدرة علي الخلق أو الخلاص والفداء والغفران واستجابة الصلاة، أو العناية بالبشر. ورعايتهم وسداد أعوازهم، أو حق ادخالهم السماء أو أقامة موتي البشرية في اليوم الأخير، أو منح الحياة الأبدية لمن يؤمنون به، أو حق الدينونة. كما هو الحال بالنسبة للسيد المسيح، الذي أجري هذه الأعمال الإلهية، ونسبها لنفسه، بقدرتة وسلطانه وإرادته الذاتية وأمره. بل ان موسي النبي العظيم قد عوقب بالحرمان من (دخول ارض الموعد لانه لم يمجد الله أمام الشعب، وصنع احدي المعجزات بطريقة تختلف عما كلفه به الله، إذ ضرب الصخره في المرة الثانية ليخرج ماء للشعب، بينما قال له الله (كلم الصخرة) فقط فافسد موسي الرمز للسيد المسيح المرموز إليه بالصخرة التي ضربت مرة واحدة، بمعني أن السيد المسيح صلب مرة واحدة لخلاص العالم.

اذا سلمنا بان السيد المسيح فعل هذه الاعمال الالهية، لتحتم التسليم بالضرورة بان السيد المسيح هو الله، ولا نكون بذلك قد الهنا إنساناً- كما يتوهم البعض- بل نكون قد آمنا بتجسد الله، كما أعلن هو نفسه لنا في كتابه. وليس في ذلك كفر ولا اشراك ولا استحالة، بل هي أعظم بشري مفرحة ومجيدة، إذ لولاها لما عرفنا الله المعرفة الحقيقية ولما خلص إنسان.

*



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t71750/#ixzz0gXPgqA4k


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*هــــل هــــــــو مخــــتل العقـــــــــل؟​
المحاور : سمعت من يقول أن السيد المسيح في ادعائه اللاهوتية انما هو مختل العقل0 أما فيما غير ذلك فهو عاقل .

التعليق : سامحك الله وأسمح لي أن أسالك هل هذا قول منطقي؟ فإنه ان كان مختلاً في شيء فلابد أن يكون مخطئاً في الكل، وأن أخطأ في نقطة فلماذا لايخطيء في الأخري؟! وهنا ينتقي القول (من منكم يبكتني علي خطية) (يو 8 : 64)0 وهل يعقل ان مدير شركة يعطي عملاً من أعماله لرجل تنتابه لحظات جنون؟ وهل يعقل ان تعلق حياتنا الأبدية علي شخص ساقط في ضلال أو خداع أو جنون؟!
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين أسئلة عن : السيد المسيح له المجد ج 2 .... القس مرقس عزيز خليل

وبما أنه غير منطقي ان يكون المسيح مختل العقل أو مجنوناً في ادعائه اللاهوتية، حيث أنه عاقل في بقية الأمور، فنحن نجزم بغير شك أن يسوع المسيح بالحقيقة لن يكون إلا الله .

هل السيد المسيح شخص عبقري ذو شخصية مغناطيسيةجعلته يصنع المعجزات

المحاور : هناك من يرون ان السيد المسيح كان شخصاً عبقرياً وكان يتميز بشخصية مغناطيسيه وأنه بالقوة المغناطيسيه التي امتلكها أثر في المرضي بالشلل النفسي فأعاد اليهم الثقه بأنفسهم وهكذا اعطاهم القدره علي العوده لممارسه حياتهم الطبيعيه من جديد.

التعليق : ان المعجزات المدونه في الكتاب المقدس وكانت فوق العبقريه كانت فوق القوي المغناطيسية. كانت فوق القدرة العقلية. كانت فوق الإيحاء وكل أساليب علم النفس في العلاج.كانت معجزات إلهية في كل ماأحاط بهاوفي كل تفاصيلها.
فقد أظهر السيد المسيح فيها قدرته علي شفاء المرضي حتي دون أن يري المريض : ذات يوم جاء يسوع إلي قانا الجليل (وكان خادم للملك ابنه مريض في كفر ناحوم، هذا إذ سمع أن يسوع قد جاء من اليهودية إلي الجليل انطلق اليه وسأله أن ينزل ويشفي ابنه لأنه كان مشرفاً علي الموت. فقال له يسوع لاتؤمنون إن لم تروا آيات وعجائب) (يو 4 : 46- 48)
ويتوسل الرجل إلي السيد المسيح قائلاً : (ياسيد انزل قبل أن يموت ابني) وعندئذ ينطق السيد المسيح بعبارة قصيرة تعلن عن لاهوته وقدرته فيقول لخادم الملك (اذهب ابنك حي).

(فآمن الرجل بالكلمة التي قالها له يسوع وذهب).ويبدو أن إيمانه كان عظيما لدرجة أنه لم يسرع إلي بيته في ذلك اليوم، إذ تيقن أن ابنه قد دبت فيه الصحة من جديد، وأنه لاداعي للاسراع لرؤيته، ولذا قضي يوماً في قانا الجليل لعله قضاه في زيارة أصدقائه. وفيما هو نازل أستقبله عبيده وأخبره قائلين أن ابنك حي). (فاستخبرهم عن الساعة التي فيها أخذ يتعافي فقالوا له أمس في الساعة السابعة تركته الحمي).

(ففهم الأب أنه في تلك الساعة التي قال له فيها يسوع إن ابنك حي فآمن هو وبيته كله) (يو 4 : 50- 53) لقد شفي السيد المسيح ابن خادم الملك بكلمة من فمه، دون ان يصلي السيد المسيح أو يطلب قوه خارجه عنه. لانه هو الحياه... فيه كانت الحياه (يو 1 : 4) وهو واهب الحياه وهذه هي صفه الله وحده لقد قال السيد المسيح كلمته، ودون أن يري المريض فلم يكن هناك أي مجال لممارسة قواه المغناطيسية كما تدعي ويدعي العصريون، بل كانت المعجزة دليلاً ناطقاً علي قدرته الإلهية، ولذا آمن خادم الملك وبيته كله.* 




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t71750/#ixzz0gXPvDSkb


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*+*
*الكتاب المقدس دعا السيد المسيح رباً حوالي 462 مرة منها 87 مرة في الأناجيل، 76مرة في سفر الأعمال، 260 مرة في رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، 30 مرة في الرسائلالجامعة، 9 مرات في سفر الرؤيا.*

*+*​*مَن يكون المسيح ؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته ؟ اللَّـه روح " يو 4 : 24 " . والمسيح من روح اللَّـه، إذاً هو من ذات جوهر اللَّـه، وله نفس طبيعته. لذلك دُعيَ قدوساً، وهذا اسم من أسماء اللَّـه، حسبما قالت السيدة العذراء في تسبحتها: واسمه قدوسٌ " لو 1 : 49 " .*

*+*​*من يكون المسيح؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته؟ إنه من روح اللَّـه ، كما يقول متى الرسول: الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس لذلك حل روح اللَّـه على العذراء مريم، ووجدت حبلى من الروح القدس، ولما كان السيد المسيح قد وُلِدَ من روح اللَّـه، لذلك كانت لولادته نتيجتان حسب رواية لوقا الإنجيلي: أنه قدوس، وأنه ابن اللَّـه وكلاهما يدلان على لاهوته.*

*+*​*من سلطان السيد المسيح في السماء ، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية . في هذا يقول بولس الرسول: لكي تجثو بِاسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض " في 2 : 10 ". وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته وقد قال عنه أيضاً: يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا ، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات " عب 7 : 26 " . *

*+*​*كان الختان في العهد القديم علامة عهد مقدس مع اللَّـه ، ودخول إلى العضوية في الجماعة المقدسة . لكن لما جاء الرب متجسداً لم يكن محتاجاً للختان لنفع خاص به ، ولكنه كان خطوة في طريق الصليب والإخلاء بخضوعه تحت الناموس لكي يرفعنا من تحت لعنة الناموس . *

*+* المسيح عمل جميع أعمال اللَّـه: ​*فقول السيد المسيح : أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل " يو 5 : 17 " باعتباره خالق وعمل الخلق مستمر .. ثم هو أيضاً الحافظ للكون. لأن اللـه خلق الأشياء والموجودات. وعمل الخلق غير عمل الحفظ، لأنه يمكن أن يخلق الشيء ثم يفنى بعد ذلك. لكن اللَّـه يصون الشيء ويحفظه من الفناء،ويحفظ للقانون استمراره . *

*+* السيد المسيح فوق الزمان:
*قال عن نفسه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " يو 8 : 58 " ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بآلاف السنين ، قبل أبينا إبراهيم ، بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور هكذا في مناجاته للآب يقول له: مجِّدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " يو 17 : 5 " ويقول له أيضاً لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم " يو 17 : 24 " . *

*+** السيد المسيح معطي الحياة:*
*يقول عنه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي فيه كانت الحياة " يو 1 : 4 " والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا ، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال اللَّـه وحده. وقد أعطى الحياة في إقامته للموتى مثل إقامة ابنة يايرس " مر 5 : 22، 35 ـ 42 " وإقامة ابن أرملة نايين " لو 7 : 11 ، 17 " وإقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام " يو 11 " . قد قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه : الواهب حياة للعالم " يو 6 : 33 " . *

*+** السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق:*
*من المعجزات التي ذكرها الكتاب عن السيد المسيح التي تدل على قدرته على الخلق معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين " لو 910 : ،17 " وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة . وأيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى " يو " 9لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل . وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول .*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الكلمة:*
دعي السيد المسيح بالكلمة وعبارة " الكلمة " هى في اليونانية اللوغوس وهى تعني عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل . فهى تعنى العقل والنطق معاً . ومادام المسيح هو عقل اللَّـه الناطق، إذاً فهو أزلي، لأن عقل الله كأئن فى الله منذ الأزل .

*+* السيد المسيح مُعطي الحياة:
*لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب ، الذي به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها ، وأنه يعطي حياة أبدية . لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " يو 3: 15 " وأنه يُحيي مَن يشاء .والذي يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك ، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده ... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان اللـه .*

*+* علاقة المسيح بالآب:
*علاقة الابن بالآب تثبت لاهوته وغالبيتها إعلانات من السيد المسيح نفسه عن هذه العلاقة . كون الابن عقل اللـه الناطق أو نطق اللـه العاقل فهذا يعني لاهوته بلا شك . لأن اللـه وعقله كيان واحد . كما قال السيد المسيح : أنا والآب واحد " يو 10 : 30 " . وأيضاً قال : كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي " يو 17 : 10 " وهو تصريح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن بشري، لأن معناه المساواة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب.*

*+** بنوة المسيح للآب**:*
*لقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب ابن اللَّـه الوحيد، لتمييزه عن باقي أبناء اللَّـه الذين دعوا أبناء بالمحبة، بالإيمان، بالتبني. أما هو فإنه الابن الوحيد الذي من نفس طبيعة اللَّـه وجوهره ولاهوته اللَّـه لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر " يو 1 : 18 " .*

*+** جلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الآب**:*
*إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعني أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده. ولهذا قيل في مجيئه الثاني إنه يأتي بمجده ومجد الآب " لو 9 : 26 " . وقيل أيضاً: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني … " مز 110 : 1 " . وهنا يمين الآب تعني قوة الآب وعظمته.*

*+** السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق**:*
*لاشك أن الخالق هو اللـه. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة: في البدء خلق اللـه السموات والأرض " تك 1 : 1 " . ويقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح: كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان " يو 1 : 3 " وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً: كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به " يو 1 : 10 " ويقول بولس الرسول: الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين " عب 1 : 2 " .*

*+** نزول السيد المسيح من السماء:*
*قال السيد المسيح: أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء " يو 6 : 41 " وفسَّر نزوله من السماء بقوله: خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم . إذاً هو ليس من الأرض ، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس فقال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " يو 3 : 13 " .*

*+** السيد المسيح موجود في كل مكان:*
*الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات اللَّـه وحده وهكذا يقول له داود النبي: أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت " مز 139 : 7 ، 10 " . والسيد المسيح يعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يُصرِّح به سوى اللـه وحده . فهو يقول لهم : حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بِاسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " مت 18 : 20 " . ومعنـى هـذا أن السـيد المسـيح موجـود في كـل بقـاع الأرض .*
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس

*+** قبول السيد المسيح العبادة والسجود**:*
*السيد المسيح قَبِلَ السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة. كما في منح البصر للمولود أعمى سجد له. ولما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له.*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر**:*
*يقول اللَّـه في سفر إشعياء: أنا هو. أنا الأول والآخِر ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة. والسيد المسيح يقول في سفر الرؤيا: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخِر، البداية والنهاية ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة، فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين القولين إلا أنهما لشخص واحد هو اللـه.*

*+** السيد المسيح فوق الزمان**:*
*" أزلي = لا بداية له " لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمان، نبوءة ميخا النبي الذي يقول : أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون مُتسلطاً على إسرائيل . ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل " ميخا 5 : 2 "، وهنا يصفه بالأزلية، وهي من صفات اللـه وحده. ومادامت الأزلية صفة من صفات اللـه وحده ، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلي فوق الزمن .*

*+** السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد**:*
*يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين " 2 بط 3 : 18 " . وعبارة ( ربنا ) مع عبارة ( له المجد ) دليل واضح على اللاهوت .*

*+** الإيمان بالسيد المسيح**:*
*الإيمان به يوصل إلى الحياة الأبدية " يو 3 16 : " وعدم الإيمان به يؤدي إلى الهلاك. ولذلك يقول السيد المسيح : إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم " يو 8 : 24 " . وفي علاقة الإيمان به بالحياة، يقول في قصة إقامة لعازر: مَن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل مَن كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد " يو 11 : 25 ، 26 " .*

*+** الإيمان بالسيد المسيح**:*
*هذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ابناً للَّـه. بأن يولد بعماده من الماء والروح " يو 3 : 5 " . ولهذا قال الكتاب: وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء اللَّـه أي المؤمنون بِاسمه " يو 1 : 12 " .*

*+** الإيمان بالسيد المسيح**:*
*من نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح أنه لا يخزى في يوم الدينونة . في اليوم الأخير كل مَن يؤمن به لا يُخزى " رو 9 : 33 " ، " رو 10 : 11 " ، " 1بط 2 : 6 " .*

*+** الإيمان بالسيد المسيح**:*
*الإيمان يكون باللَّـه وحده . وبهذا الإيمان تتعلق أبدية الإنسان ومصيره . وهنا نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب وهو قول السيد المسيح : أنتم تؤمنون باللَّـه فآمنوا بي " يو 14 : 1 " وهكــذا جعــل الإيمــان بــه مســاوياً للإيمــان بــالآب .*

*+** الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس
*الإيمان به قضية خلاصية ، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. ولهذا قالا بولس وسيلا لسجَّان فيلبي: آمِن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك " أع 16 : 31 " . طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان ، مثال ذلك قوله : مَن آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ " مر 16 : 16 " .*

*+** الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*به ننال غفران الخطايا كما قال بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس: له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل مَن يؤمن به، ينال بِاسمه غفران الخطايا " أع 10 : 43 " .*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*إن تعبير رب المجد دليل على اللاهوت لأن المجد ليس له رب إلا اللَّـه وحده ، الكُلي المجد. وتعبير رب المجد أقوى بكثير من عبارة له المجد . وقد قيلت العبارتان عن السيد المسيح. وتعبير رب المجد تكرر مرة أخرى في قول بولس الرسول عن الحكمة الإلهية التي لو عرفوها لَمَا صلبوا رب المجد " 1 كو 2 : 8 " . *

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في ساعة الموت مثل اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة يقول في ساعة موته: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي " أع 59 : 7 " . فهو هنا يعترف أن يسوع هو الرب ويقول هذا بعد أن رآه قائماً عن يمين اللَّـه في الأعالي. إنه اعتراف واضح بلاهوته. ومثله اعتراف اللص اليمين الذي قال له : اذكرني يارب متى جئتَ في ملكوتك . *

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*عبارة الرب يسوع هيَ آخِر عبارة يختمبها العهد الجديد تعال أيها الرب يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين" رؤيا 22 : 20، 21 " وكلمة ربنا شهادة واضحة على أنه اللـه. لأننا لا نقول ربنا لبشر.*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*استخدمت الملائكة لقب الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح سواء في البشارة بميلاده أو البشارة بقيامته. ففي الميلاد قال الملاك للرعاة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب " لو 2 : 10 ، 11 ". وفي القيامة قال للمريمتين: أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو هَهُنا، لأنه قام كما قال. هلمـا انظـرا الموضـع الـذي كـان الـرب مضطجعـاً فيـه " مت 28 : 5 ، 6 " .*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*بعد معجزة القيامة استخدمت كلمة الرب كثيراً، فمنها: ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب " يو 20 : 20 ". فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون ( لتوما ): قد رأينا الرب " يو 20 : 25 ". وهم يقولون أن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان " لو 24 : 34 ". قال بطرس للمسيح ثلاث مرات: أنت تعلم يارب إني أحبك. " يو 21 : 15،17 " .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*وقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب رب الأرباب وهو من ألقاب اللَّـه وحده. فقيل في سفر التثنية: لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب " تث 10 : 17 ". ونرى أن لقب رب الأرباب أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح فقيل في سفر الرؤيا: وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " رؤ 19 : 16 " . فمَن يكون رب الأرباب سوى اللَّـه نفسه.*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*الرب اسم من أسماء اللـه وأُطلِقَ اسم الرب على السيد المسيح في مناسبات تدل على لاهوته ، ولعلَّ منها ذلك السؤال الذي حيَّر به الربُّ الفريسيين، حينما قالوا إن المسيح هو ابن داود. فقال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً : قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك " مز 109 : 1 " فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة " مت 22 : 43 ـ 46 " .*

*+** السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*أُطلِقَ لقب الرب على السيد المسيح في أسفار العهد الجديد . وكمثال لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل ، قال الرب لشاول : أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ... فقال : ... يارب ، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ " أع 9 : 5 ، 6 ". وقال بولس الرسول : لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضاً " أع 15 : 11 " . ولا شك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته .*

*+السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح في مجال الخلق فقال بولس الرسول : ورب واحد يسوع المسيح ، الذي به جميع الأشياء ، ونحن به " 1 كو 8 : 6 ".*

*+** نزول السيد المسيح من السماء:*
*السيد المسيح أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء فقد قال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " مت 16 : 19 ". وهنا نسأل مَن له سلطان أن يُسلِّم مفاتيح السموات للبشر ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يَحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى اللَّـه نفسه ؟!. *

*+ طبيعة المسيح:*
*السيد المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسد ، له لاهوت كامل ، وناسوت كامل ، ولاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، اتحاداً كاملاً أقنومياً جوهرياً ، تعجز اللغة أن تعبر عنه ، حتى قيل عنه إنه سر عظيم " عظيم هو سر التقوى ، الله ظهر فى الجسد " " 1تى3: 16 " .* 



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t68158/#ixzz0gXQWl3BB


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


*** هل السيد المسيح موجود منذ الازل ؟ ***​


السيد المسيح فوق الزمان ... وهناك ادلة كثيرة على ذلك فى الكتاب المقدس :-

1- فى العهد القديم
-----------------------
فى نبوة ميخا النبى عن ميلاده يقول " وانت يابيت لحم افراته منك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجها منذ ايام الازل ... وهنا يصفه بالازلية ... اى انه ولد من الاب منذ الازل بأعتباره الاقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث القدوس ... انه عقل الاله الناطق ... وهو ايضا حكمة الله " 1 كو 1 : 24 "وحكمة الرب كائنة فيه منذ الازل ..

2- فى العهد الجديد
-----------------------
انجيل يوحنا هو الاكثر الاناجيل ايضاحا لحقيقة ازلية المسيح ... وفى ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الانجيلى " كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان .. فى العالم كان والعالم به كون " يو 1 : 3 , 10 " ... ومدام العالم به كون ... اذا فهو كائن قبل كون العالم , وقبل كل شئ ...

ويقول الرب عن نفسه مؤكدا حقيقة ازليته فيقول " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " " يو 8 : 58 " ... ومعنى هذا ان له وجود قبل مولده بالجسد بالاف السنين ...

وفى مناجته للآب قال " مجدنى ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم لانك احببتنى قبل انشاء العالم " يو 17 : 5 ...

اذن فهو موجود قبل انشاء العالم .. ومادامت الازلية صفة من صفات الله وحده ... فهذا دليل على لاهوت المسيح .. لانه ازلى فوق الزمان ...

وله ايضا صفة الابدية ... ويتضح ذلك من قوله " هاانا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر " مت 28 : 20 ...وايضا من قول بولس الرسول " يسوع المسيح هو امس واليوم والى الابد " عب 13 : 8 ..
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** هل السيد المسيح موجود منذ الازل ؟؟ ***


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t68022/#ixzz0gXQxdUSQ


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*شخصية المسيح الفريدة​بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى​
من يقدر أن يتكلّم عن شخصية المسيح الفريدة ويوفيها حقها؟!!.. فكل ما نقوله سيكون محاولة للإقتراب من شخصية المسيح، الذى كان فى متناول كل من أراد الإقتراب إليه؛ مع إلقاء الضوء على بعض الجوانب بقدر ما يعطينا الرب نعمة للفهم أو الكلام. 

لكن شخص السيد المسيح بالرغم من أنه أخلى ذاته، وتلامس معنا كبشر من أجل خلاصنا، سوف يبقى شخصاً فريداً جداً وسامياً جداً... والأسرار الكائنة المكنونة فى شخصه سوف تبقى موضوعاً لتأمل وإنبهار القديسين فى الأبدية إلى أبد الدهور. ولن تكفى أزمنة وأجيال ودهور كثيرة لكى يستوعب الإنسان مجد المسيح وشخصيته... وهذا هو فرح الأبدية.

فريدا فى كل شئ 

+ السيد المسيح كان فريداً فى طاعته الكاملة للآب السماوى. وبهذه الطاعة الكاملة أرضى قلب الآب. 

+ وكان فريداً فى اتضاعه ولهذا قال "تعلّموا منى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم" (مت11: 29). 

+ وكان فريداً فى وداعته كما كان فريداً فى اتضاعه. 

+وكان فريداً فى غفرانه لأعدائه. 

+ وكان فريداً فى محبته. 

+ وكان فريداً فى حكمته. 

+ وكان فريداً فى تأثيره على الخطاة لاجتذابهم نحو حياة التوبة والقداسة. 

+ وكان فريداً فى طول أناته لعله يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة، وظهر هذا الأمر واضحاً جداً فى تعامله مع تلميذه الخائن يهوذا الإسخريوطى. 

+ وكان فريداً فى نصرته على الشياطين. 

+ وكان فريداً فى أنه هو قاهر الجحيم، وهو قاهر الموت، وهو مانح الحياة. 

+ وكان فريداً فى أنه هو النور الحقيقى وليس نوراً منعكساً.

+ كان فريداً فى أنه هو المخلّص الوحيد.

+ وكان فريداً فى أنه هو مشتهى الأجيال، والذى دارت حوله كل النبوات والرموز فى العهد القديم.

+ وكان فريداً فى أنه هو صورة الله غير المنظور.

+ وكان فريداً فى أنه إله وإنسان فى آنٍ واحد؛ هو هو نفسه إبن الله وإبن الإنسان.

+ وكان فريداً فى أنه هو إبن الله الوحيد (أنظر يو1: 14). وكلمة "الوحيد" و"الفريد" مقتربتان من بعض. فإنه على الرغم من وجود أولاد لله كثيرين، لكن عبارة "إبن الله الوحيد" لها مدلول خاص. النص اليونانى والترجمة القبطية والقبطية العربية هى "إبن الله الوحيد الجنس"

+ وكان فريداً فى ولادته من العذراء مريم؛ فى أنه مولود بدون زرع بشر. 

+ وكان فريداً فى قداسته المطلقة.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى

+ وكان فريداً فى سلطانه فى التعليم. 

+ ولذلك دُعى إسمه "عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (أش9: 6). فهو عجيب فى أمور كثيرة.

فريداً فى الجمع بين الأمر وعكسه فى آنٍ واحد :

+ كان فريداً فى أنه هو الميت والحي فى آنٍ واحد. 

+ وهو المتألم وغير المتألم فى آنٍ واحد. 

+ وهو الجائع وغير الجائع فى آنٍ واحد. 

+ وهو النائم والذى لا ينعس ولا ينام فى آنٍ واحد. 

+ والذى يعرف ولا يعرف فى آنٍ واحد مثل مسألة اليوم الأخير والساعة... 
لهذا دُعى إسمه عجيباً...

+ احتار القديسون فى وصف أمره إذ كان فى طفولته طفلاً وهو قديم الأيام وأزلى فى آنٍ واحد.

+ فوق الزمن وتحت الزمن فى آنٍ واحد.


يجمع الجانب الروحى والجانب اللاهوتى فى آنٍ واحد

لعلنا نلاحظ أن شخصية المسيح فى حديثنا عنها؛ يحتار الإنسان ما بين الحديث من الناحية الروحية ومن الناحية اللاهوتية فى آنٍ واحد. إذا تكلّم المرء روحياً فهو يتلامس مع فكرٍ لاهوتيٍ، وإذا تكلّم لاهوتياً فهو يتلامس مع جانبٍ روحى.
*



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64582/#ixzz0gXROP7iL


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*



*هو الله والإنسان فى آنٍ واحد 

السيد المسيح قدّم صورةً مشرقةً للإنسان الكامل فى كل صفاته الفريدة كإنسان. وقدّم صورة حقيقية لله حينما قال "الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9).
وحينما قال إنه هو الطريق "أنا هو الطريق" (يو14: 6) فلعله كان ضمناً يقصد أنه هو طريق الإنسان إلى الله لأنه كان إلهاً وإنساناً فى آنٍ واحد:

+ هو بين البشر عمانوئيل "الذى تفسيره الله معنا" (مت1: 23) وهو عند الآب نائب عن الإنسان وعن البشرية جمعاء لكل من يؤمن به ويقبل خلاصه العجيب. 

+ فهو بالنسبة للبشر: الله الذى حلّ فى وسطهم. وهو بالنسبة للآب السماوى: الإنسان الذى قدّم طاعة كاملة أرضى بها قلب الآب، ودخل إلى الموضع الذى لم يدخل إليه ذو طبيعة بشرية. دخل إلى الأقداس مرة واحدة فوجد فداءً أبدياً.

السماء والأرض تتعانقان على الصليب 

حينمـا قال: "أنا هو الطريق" (يو14: 6) رأيناه طريقـاً نحو السمـاء، وهو معلّـق على الصـليب مثل السُلّـم الذى رآه الآب يعقوب منصوباً على الأرض ورأسه يمس السماء. والرب واقف عليه بمجد.

رأيناه معلّقاً بين السماء والأرض فى تقدُمة الذبيحة التى خلّص بها العالم.

كان هو تقدمة البشرية إلى الله، وكان فى نفس الوقت هو عطية الله للبشرية. ولذلك على الصليب نرى السماء والأرض تتعانقان؛ نراه "طريقاً كرّسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أى جسده" (عب10: 20).

كان فى صورة الله (فى2: 6) 

قال معلمنا بولس الرسول " فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذى فى المسيح يسوع أيضاً. الذى إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله إختلاساً. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس. وإذ وُجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب" (فى2: 5-8).
كلمة "صورة" التى وردت فى النص السابق عن صورة 
الله وصورة العبد باللغة اليونانية وهى (مورفى ) بمعنى الصورة مع الطبيعة، وليس (إيكون ) اليونانية بمعنى مجرد الصورة الخارجية بدون الطبيعة. فالصورة الخارجية لا تحمل نفس الطبيعة: مثل واحد إلتقطت له صورة -هذه الصورة مادتها مجرد ورق وألوان. ولكن صاحب الصورة هو إنسان. ففى هذه الحالة الصورة طبيعتها غير طبيعة الأصل؛ وإن كانت تُعلن عن الأصل... إنها مجرد صورة، وتُسمى - ومثال آخر: الإنسان؛ فهو على صورة الله ولكن طبيعته غير طبيعة الأصل. فاالإنسان مخلوق والله خالق.. هناك فرق واضح فى الطبيعة. أما كلمة (مورفى) التى قيلت عن الإبن الوحيد فى علاقته مع الآب فهىتعنى الصورة التى تحمل الطبيعة نفسها. فالإبن الكلمة حمل صورة أبيه القدوس، وحمل نفس طبيعته وجوهره بغير إنقسام. وفى تجسده أيضاً حمل نفس طبيعتنا البشرية -بغير خطية- جاعلاً إياهاً واحداً مع لاهوته. ولهذا فقد إستخدم أيضاً القديس بولس فى نفس النص السابق كلمة (مورفى ) للإشارة إلى صورة العبد التى إتخذها كلمة الله.

أخلى نفسه 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى
"إذ كان فى صورة الله"... "أخلى نفسه" (مبدأ الـ  أى الإخلاء)، معناه إنه قَبلَ أن يوجد فى هيئة غير محاطة بالمجد المنظور (His visible glory). لكن لا تعنى إنه فرّغ المحتوى الخاص بطبيعته الأصلية بحيث إنه يفقد طبيعته؛ فكلمة "أخلى نفسه" تعنى إنه وُجد فى هيئة غير محاطة فى ظهوره فى الجسد بمجده المنظور الذى تراه الكائنات العاقلة مثل الملائكة محيطاً بلاهوته...

الأمر الجميل؛ أنه مع هذا يقول القديس يوحنا "رأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب مملوءاً نعمةً وحقاً" (يو1: 14). السيد المسيح أخلى نفسه من المجد المنظور الذى يليق بطبيعته الإلهية التى هى نفسها طبيعة الآب والروح القدس. فبالرغم من أنه عندما إلتحف بالناسوتية أخفى هذا المجد المنظور، ظل أيضاً محتفظاً بمجده غير المنظور فى البُعد الروحى الذى قال عنه يوحنا "رأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب مملوءًا نعمةً وحقاً".

وشعاع من المجد قال عنه بطرس الرسول رأينا مجده إذ كنا معه فى الجبل "إذ أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى" (2بط1: 17) فهذا شعاع من المجد المنظور على جبل التجلى قَبْل الصليب لكى يقدّم للتلاميذ معونة تسندهم فى وقت التجربة الرهيبة.

لكن العجيب؛ أنه وُجد فى صورة عبد. وليس هذا فقط، بل "إذ وُجد فى الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت" (فى2: 8)، كلمة "هيئة" باليونانى (سكيماتى ) مثلما نقول"إسكيم الرهبنة" أى "شكل الرهبنة". 

مجرد أنه أخلى نفسه كإله بالتجسد، فهذا عمل عظيم جداً. ولكنه لم يكفه هذا، بل بعد أن أخلى نفسه فمن حيث تصرّفه كإنسان قال: "وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب".
فهو أخلى نفسه ولم يكتفِ بذلك بل وضع نفسه كإنسان فى طاعة للآب، ووضع نفسه تحت الجميع حتى أنه غسل أرجل تلاميذه... فحتى كإنسان كان متضعاً ووديعاً لكى يكون هو المَثل والقدوة. 
*




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64582/#ixzz0gXRWBkv3


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*فريدا فى حكمته 

فى حكمته قيل عنه "إنسكبت النعمة على شفتيك" (مز45: 2). 
إن كان كلام الكنيسة عروس المسيح قد قيل عنه إنه الشهد والعسل "شفتاك ياعروس تقطران شهداً" (نش4: 11)، فماذا يكون كلام رب الكنيسة وعريسها مخلصنا يسوع المسيح "إنسكبت النعمة على شفتيك".. كان كلامه مملوءاً بالحكمة. وفى بساطة علّم بالأمثال.
وعندما كان يحاول الكتبة والفريسيون واليهود أن يصطادوه بكلمة، كانت دائماً إجاباته تُظهر الحكمة العجيبة التى ليست مثل حكمة فلاسفة هذا الدهر، فقد كانت له فلسفته البسيطة التى تَكمُن قوتها فى بساطتها، مثلما قال القديس أثناسيوس عنه فى آلامه قدوس الله الذى أظهر بالضعف ما هو أقوى من القوة تحقيقاً لقول الكتاب: "لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس. وضعف الله أقوى من الناس" (1كو1: 25).

فريدا فى أبوته ورعايته 

السيد المسيح كان فريداً فى أبوته ورعايته. لذلك دُعى إسمه "عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (أش9: 6) "أباً" نحن نعلم أنه كان دائماً يقول "متى صليتم فقولوا أبانا الذى فى السماوات.." (لو11: 2)، "إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمى يعطيكم. إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمى" (يو16: 23،24).
كان دائماً يتكلم عن الآب وكانوا يقولون له: الآن تُخبرنا عن الآب علانية "هوذا الآن تتكلم علانية"(يو16: 29). 

أبوة الآب وأبوة السيد المسيح :

كيف نوَفّق بين أن السيد المسيح يعلِّمنا أن ندعو الآب أباً لنا، وبين أنه هو نفسه أيضاً له أبوة روحية بالنسبة لنا؟!! بالطبع الآب فريد فى أبوته، فى تمايزه الأقنومى. فى اللاهوت لا يوجد إلا أب واحد هو الآب السماوى. لكن الله الآب والله الإبن والله الروح القدس فى رعايتهم للبشر يغمرون البشر بعمل الأبوة. فالسيد المسيح من حيث عمله فى الرعاية قال: "أنا هو الراعى الصالح. والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو10: 11).. كانت له أبوة روحية بالنسبة للخراف التى بذل نفسه من أجل خلاصها كراعٍ حقيقى ولذلك دُعى إسمه "أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (أش9: 6). والروح القدس هو الذى يمنح الأبوة للرعاة الذين يقيمهم فى الكنيسة لرعاية شعب الله. وبقوته وبسلطانه يمارسون عملهم الكهنوتى ويغفرون الخطايا على الأرض. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى

فى صلاتنا "أبانا الذى فى السماوات.." نوجّه صلاتنا هذه للآب السماوى باستمرار كما علّمنا السيد المسيح. لكن لابد لنا أن نفهم أن السيد المسيح له أبوة روحية أيضاً بالنسبة لنا. وهذا لا يتعارض مع قول الكتاب فى مواضع كثيرة أنه دُعى "بكراً بين إخوة كثيرين" (رو8: 29)... وقال "إذهبى إلى إخوتى وقولى لهم" (يو20: 17).. ويقول الرسول بولس "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد فى اللحم والدم إشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت أى إبليس. ويُعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية" (عب2: 14،15). باشتراكه معنا فى بشريتنا دُعى أخاً.. دُعى بكراً بين إخوة. ولقب البِكر له معانٍ كثيرة، منها أنه أخذ البكورية -التى أضاعها آدم بسبب خطيته- عن جدارة. وفى بكوريته أعاد إلى آدم كرامته وخلّصه من سلطان الخطية والموت. 

أما عن أبوّته الروحية فقد قال القديس غريغوريوس، الناطق بالإلهيات، مخاطباً السيد المسيح }كراعٍ صالح سعيت فى طلب الضال. كأبٍ حقيقى تعبت معى أنا الذى سقطت{. 
أبوة السيد المسيح هى التى جعلتنا نشعر بأبوة الله الآب لنا.. لذلك حينما يتكلم عن الآب، يقول أيها الآب أنا قد "عرّفتهم اسمك وسأعرّفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو17: 26) ويقول "الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9). 

أبوة الله الآب لنا تلامسنا معها فى شخص السيد المسيح، فعندما شعرنا بأبوة الله فى شخص السيد المسيح، أُستُعلِنت الأبوة بمعناها المطلق بالنسبة للآب السماوى لأن السيد المسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور... لكن فى علاقته مع الآب؛ الإبن ليست له أبوة على الإطلاق… هو الابن دائماً الكائن فى حضنه الأبوى كل حين. فعندما نتكلّم عن أبوة السيد المسيح –نتكلّم عنه من حيث علاقته بنا كبشر وليس من حيث علاقته مع الآب السماوى.

فريدا فى حنانه وحزمه 

رأينا السيد المسيح فى أبوته وهو يترفق بالخطاة، ورأيناه وهو يحذّر من الخطية.. لذلك كان يقول "إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون" (لو13: 3) وفى نفس الوقت نجده يترفق بالخطاة.. أبوة تحنو ولكنها أيضاً لا تتساهل مع الخطأ... 

كان فريداً فى أبوته.. يبكّت الخطاة داعياً إياهم إلى التوبة.. يحذّر المنافقين.. لا يتساهل مع المرائين. بل يوبخهم وينذرهم بالويلات، وفى نفس الوقت يسعى فى طلب الخطاة ليجتذبهم إلى التوبة ويعتنى بهم قائلاً لمن لا تعجبهم عنايته الخاصة بالخطاة: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى..لم آتِ لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مت9: 12،13).

للأسف أحياناً يختلط الأمر فى حياة الكنيسة فى أذهان البعض بين أمرين.. بين حنان السيد المسيح وترفقه بالخطاة، وبين حزمه ومواجهته للشر وعدم التساهل معه. فالذى يكتفى بجانب واحد لايعرف أن يحدد المسلك القويم فى ممارسة العمل الرعوى... فإذا أخذ جانباً واحداً مثل محاسبة المخطئ على خطئه، سيفقد الناس إحساسهم بالأبوة الحانية. ولو أخذ فقط جانب الحنان والطيبة، سيفقد الناس إحساسهم بقداسة الكنيسة وقداسة الحياة مع الله، وتهتز فى نظرهم القِيَم والمبادئ.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى

لذلك ينبغى استخدام الترفق لقيادة الخطاة إلى التوبة، واستخدام الحزم مع الذين يرفضون التوبة مقسّيين قلوبهم أو يسلكون فى رياء ظانين أن التقوى تجارة.

على الصليب أُعلنت أبوة الله :

ذبيحة المسيح الخلاصية أظهرت أبوة الله الكاملة على الصليب.. أظهرت أن الغفران غفران مدفوع الثمن، وليس غفراناً بدون قيمة. أحياناً عندما نقول إن الغفران مجانى، نقصد أن الله هو الذى دفع الثمن. ولكن عندما ندخل فى عمق الموضوع نقول إن الغفران مدفوع الثمن وثمنه غالٍ جداً "لأنكم قد اشتُرِيتُم بثمن. فمجِّدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو6: 20).

فعلى الصليب أُعلنت محبة الله فى حنانه وأبوته وأيضاً أُعلنت قداسة الله الكاملة كرافض للشر والخطية: لأن السيد المسيح حمل خطايانا فى جسده وقدّم نفسه كفارة عن هذه الخطايا... إذن دَفع ثمناً غالياً للغفران.. إذن الصليب نفسه هو إعلان عن رفض الله للخطية "الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين" (رو8: 32) وبهذا نرى فى الصليب الرحمة والحق (أو العدل) يلتقيان. لذلك يقول المزمور "الرحمة والحق تلاقيا، البر والسلام تلاثما" (مز85: 10).

لقد قدّم السيد المسيح المَثل والقدوة، لذلك نجده قَبْلَ أن يبكّت الناس على خطية، قال لهم "من منكم يبكّتنى على خطية" (يو8: 46).. وعندما نصح كل إنسان قال "أخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك. وحينئذٍ تبصر جيداً أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك" (مت7: 5). من أجل ذلك لابد أن يكون الرعاة قدوة فى حياتهم وسلوكياتهم وتوبتهم لكى يستطيعوا أن يوبّخوا الخطاة إذا لزِمَ التوبيخ.* 




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64582/#ixzz0gXRlteP2


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*فريدا فى ألقابه 

من ألقاب السيد المسيح الشهيرة "مونوجينيس" اليونانية، تُترجم أحياناً فى ترجمتنا القبطية باللغة العربية "الإبن الوحيد الجنس"؛ ويظُن بعض الناس ببساطة أن المقصود بها "الطبيعة الواحدة" أى الطبيعة الواحدة للمسيح حسب عقيدة كنيسة الإسكندرية القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى عبّر عنها القديس كيرلس بعبارة :

"ميا فيزيس تو ثيئولوغو سيساركومينى"
"طبيعة واحدة متجسدة لله الكلمة". 

لكن فى الحقيقة، إن كلمة "الوحيد الجنس" لا علاقة لها بهذه القضية إطلاقاً. لأن كلمة "مونوجينيس" مقصـود بهـا "المولود الوحيد" وهى مشتقة من "" بمعنى "الوحيد" + "" بمعنى "المولود أو الجنس". 

لكن لماذا يُلقب إبن الله بالإبن الوحيد الجنس؟ لأنه لا يوجد هناك آخر وُلِد من الآب بنفس جوهر الآب وطبيعته الإلهية.. فلأنه الإبن الوحيد المولود بجوهر الآب نفسه حاملاً لذات جوهر الآب وطبيعته، لذلك يقولون "الوحيد الجنس" أى الذى ليس غيره من نفس الجوهر الإلهى (ليس المقصود مولوداً من الجوهر، فهو مولود من الأقنوم لأن الجوهر لا يَلِد) ولكن المقصود: أن ليس غيره مولود من الآب حاملاً لذات جوهر الآب.. لذلك يضيفون فى الترجمة العربية كلمة "الجنس" والمقصود بها "الجوهر أو الطبيعة".

أما كلمة "الوحيد" هنا فالمقصود بها أن ليس أحد غيره مولوداً من الآب بنفس جوهره منذ الأزل. عبارة "الابن الوحيد" وردت عدة مرات فى العهد الجديد ومن أمثلتها ما ورد فى: (يو3: 16) "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" والمقصود بعبارة "الابن الوحيد" أنه الوحيد الذى وُلد من الآب بهذه الصورة. أما الروح القدس فهو بالإنبثاق وليس بالولادة لأن الولادة تخص الابن فلا يوجد أى تداخل فى هذه الخاصّية -خاصية الابن الفريدة إنه مولود.

وأيضاً كلمة "مونوس" لا تأتى للطبيعة المتجسدة على الإطلاق لأننا لو قلنا  ستكون عبارة أوطاخية لأن  معناها "وحيد"، لكن  تعنى "واحداً". فتعبيرنا عن الوحدانية مقصود به عدم التقسيم وليس إلغاء الطبيعة الأخرى. فالطبيعة لم تُفقد بسبب الاتحاد، لكن الطبائع استمرت موجودة فى الاتحاد. لذلك لابد أن الذين يتكلمون عن التجسد واتحاد الطبيعتين أن يؤكّدوا بأنه لا يمكن أن تكون إحدى الطبيعتين قد فُقدت فى الاتحاد، وصارت  (مونىفيزيس). 

فعبارة  (ميافيزيس) هى السليمة لأنها تُعنى أن الطبيعتين استمرتا موجودتين فى الاتحاد، وكونتا طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين.

وعلى أساس هذا يحدث التقارب فى الكريستولوجى بيننا وبين الكنائس الأرثوذكسية البيزنطية إننا نؤكّد باعتقادنا فى استمرار وجود الطبيعتين فى الاتحاد وقد كونتا معاً طبيعة واحدة متحدة. لا توجد طبيعة إمتصت الأخرى أو هَدَمتها.

فاختصاص السيد المسيح بلقب "الابن الوحيد الجنس" سيأتى بنا إلى قضية رئيسية فى الموضوع لا يوجد فيها أى اختلاف بين المدارس اللاهوتية التاريخية الأرثوذكسية فى هذا الأمر، وهى أن السيد المسيح هو هو نفسه ابن الله، وهو هو نفسه ابن الإنسان فى آنٍ واحد. أما النساطرة فلهم مدرسة مختلفة تماماً ومرفوضة من الأرثوذكس.

ابن الإنسان وابن الله فى آنٍ واحد 

مهم جداً فى الحوار "المسيحى-غير المسيحى" أن نقول هذا المفهوم: إننا نؤمن بإله تجسّد وصار إنساناً وليس بإنسان تألّه وصار إلهاً.. فنحن نؤمن بالله الذى صار إنساناً حقيقياً وظهر فى الجسد.. لذلك قال معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته للعبرانيين "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً (منذ الأزل) واليوم (الحاضر) وإلى الأبد" (عب13: 8). 

قال السيد المسيح لليهود "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو8: 58).  "أنا" تعبّر عن أن السيد المسيح له أنا "واحدة" وليس "إثنتان" فهو شخص واحد. لا نقدر أن نغفل هذه الحقيقة فى حديثنا عن شخصية المسيح الفريدة. فهو نفسه الذى وُلد من الآب قبل كل الدهور بحسب لاهوته، وهو نفسه وُلِد فى ملء الزمان من العذراء مريم بحسب إنسانيته (بحسب الجسد).

حينما قال اليهود له "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم. قال لهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو8: 57،58).. اليهود يكلّمون إنساناً أمامهم، ولكى يؤكّد لهم السيد المسيح أنه شخص واحد وليس شخصين؛ قال لهم: أنا كائن قبل أن يكون إبراهيم. فهل هو كائن بحسب الجسد قبل أن يكون إبراهيم؟ بالطبع لا، لأن جسده الخاص وُجد فى لحظة التجسد من العذراء مريم؛ هذه حقيقة لا ننكرها. ولكنه كائن بحسب لاهوته قبل أن يكون إبراهيم. 

كلمة "أنا" هنا تُعبّر عن أن هذا الشخص المتكلّم هو نفسه ابن الله وهو نفسه ابن الإنسان فى آنٍ واحد. هو نفسه إله، وهو نفسه إنسان فى آنٍ واحد.. مثل قول السيد المسيح "ان إبن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مت12: 8) (أنظر كتاب "طبيعة المسيح" لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث أطال الرب حياته).

كيف يكون المسيح إنساناً كاملاً بدون أن يتخذ 

شخص إنسان فى تجسده؟!

أى بدون أن يأخـذ من العذراء شخص إنسـان. أى لم يأخذ إنساناً من البشر ويحِّل فيه الكلمة. بمعنى أن يأتى بإنسان، والكلمة يحِّل فيه من أول لحظة للتجسد.

والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هنا هو كيف يكون إنساناً كاملاً بدون أن يأخذ شخص إنسان؟! 

هو أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة بجسد وروح عاقلة، وجعلها خاصة به He made our nature His own. لكن الطبيعة البشرية الكاملة فى شخص كلمة الله هى إنسان كامل؛ إنسان حقيقى وليس على سبيل المجاز.

كيف يكون إنساناً كاملاً وهو لم يأخذ من العذراء شخص إنسان؟! وإنما أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة؟ 

الإجابة على هذا السؤال : إن كلمة "الشخص" باللغة اليونانية هى: بروسوبون "" =prosopon ومعناها: من يتجه نحو الآخر ويتعامل معه ويتبادل العلاقة. فكلمة بروس "" معناها "نحو".

ويوجد أشخاص منفصلون فى الجوهر والكينونة مثل البشر. ويوجد من هم غير منفصلين فى الجوهر والكينونة مثل أقانيم الثالوث القدوس. كل منهم هو فى الآخر ويملأ الآخر. والآب هو أصل الكينونة غير المنقسمة لكلٍ من الابن بالولادة الأزلية والروح القدس بالإنبثاق الأزلى. 

فالبروسوبون "" = prosopon الخاص بالابن، والبروسوبون "" الخاص بالآب على الرغم من أنهما يحملان نفس الجوهر ونفس الطبيعة (الجوهر غير المتجزئ، وغير المنقسم) إلا إن الواحد يبادل الآخر العلاقة والحب. مثلما قال السيد المسيح للآب "لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو17: 24)، وقال له "ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو17: 26)، ويقول له "كل ما هو لى فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لى" (يو17: 10). 
إذن من هو البروسوبون ""؟ هو من يحمل الطبيعة بكل مقوّماتها وإمكانياتها ويتبادل العلاقة مع بروسوبا آخرين. هو مالك الطبيعة. وإذا كانت هذه الطبيعة فيها صفة الحب، فهو يمارس الحب بناءً على صفة جوهرية كائنة فيه مع "بروسوبون " آخر فى تبادل العلاقات.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى

إذن؛ نقول إن البروسبون هو حامل الطبيعة ومالكها بكل ما لها من مقومات، وفيه تقوم الطبيعة حينما توجد.

فمثلاً الطبيعة البشرية كيف دخلت إلى حيز الحقيقة والوجود؟ إنها وجدت عندما وُجد آدم ثم حواء. فعندما يوجد شخص، توُجد الطبيعة محمولة فيه. فالجوهر (أو الطبيعة) يكون حقيقة عندما يحمله شخص.

وكلمة أقنوم معناها شخص حامل لطبيعة كائنة فيه فهى تشير إلى الشخص، هو والطبيعة التى يحملها. 

إذا حَمَلَ شخصٌ طبيعة إلهية، فهو إله. وإذا حمل شخصٌ طبيعة إنسانية، فهو إنسان. وإذا حمل شخصٌ طبيعة ملائكية، فهو ملاك. وإذا حمل شخصٌ محددٌ الطبيعة الإلهية والإنسانية فى نفس الوقت فهو إله وإنسان فى نفس الوقت؛ أى إله متجسد. وهذا ما حدث فى التجسد الإلهى.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى
فالسيد المسيح بشخصه الخاص وهو يحمل الطبيعة الإلهية أصلاً منذ الأزل؛ حمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فى نفس شخصه هذا. لذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب13: 8)... فأصبح مالك الطبيعة الإلهية، هو نفسه يملك الطبيعة البشرية. فهذا الشخص المالك للطبيعة؛ من حيث طبيعته الإلهية: هو إله كامل؛ إله حقيقى. ومن حيث طبيعته البشرية: هو إنسان كامل؛ وإنسان حقيقى. نفس الشخص... لم يضف إلى شخصه شخصاً آخر.

إذاً لا يوجد هنا ضميران للملكية، أحدهما يملك اللاهوت، والآخر يملك الناسوت ولكنه هو هو الذى كان إلهاً منذ الأزل ولازال إلهاً إلى الأبد. صار إنساناً فى ملء الزمان. إنساناً حقيقياً كاملاً.
"كلمة الله جاء فى شخصه الخاص" كما قال القديس أثناسيوس فى كتابه عن التجسد. ولهذا فالإيمان السليم أن شخص المسيح هو شخص واحد وهو نفسه شخص كلمة الله الأزلى.*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*هل الروح العاقلة التى فى الطبيعة البشرية هى شخص؟

هنا يحدث خلط بين مفهوم الشخص والطبيعة. لأن الطبيعة هى عاقلةٌ بطبيعتها ويملكها شخص. وقد مَلك الرب الطبيعة الإلهية العاقلة بطبيعتها، فهو بشخصه الإلهى كان يملك الجوهر الإلهى العاقل منذ الأزل. ولما صار إنساناً، صار يملك أيضاً ذهنية البشر أو العقل البشرى أيضاً لنفس الشخص، فأصبح له فِكر الإنسان وأسلوبه فى التفكير وذاكرته أو ذهنية الإنسان بالطبيعة. وله أيضاً ذهنية إلهية أو فكر الله فى وحدة غير ممتزجة بين الطبيعتين وخصائصهما وبلا تغيير، ولا تلغى الواحدة منهما الأخرى بسبب الاتحاد. 

لذلك عندما قال أنا لا أعرف ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة، فهذه العبارة ليس بها أية مشكلة. وقد وردت هذه العبارة فى إنجيل القديس مرقس بحسب النص التالى: "وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد و لا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب" (مر13: 32). فمثلما شرح القديس أثناسيوس أنه بحسب إنسانيته أخلى نفسه ووُجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وأخذ صورة عبد. فهو لم يقبل من حيث إنسانيته أن يقتنى معرفة هذا اليوم الأخير؛ متنازلاً عن هذه المعرفة بحسب التدبير إلى أن صعد إلى السماوات ورُفع فى المجد.

وقد ورد فى الفقرة (45) من رسالة القديس أثناسيوس الثالثة ضد الأريوسيين ما نصه: "المحبون للمسيح والذين يحملون المسيح، يعرفون أن الكلمة قال لاأعرف، لا لأنه لايعرف، إذ هو بإعتباره الكلمة يعرف (كل شئ)، ولكن لكى يظهر الناحية الإنسانية، إذ أن الجهل خاص بالبشر، وأنه قد لبس الجسد الذى يجهل، والذى بوجوده فيه قال بحسب الجسد "لا أعرف".

ولهذا السبب، فبعد قوله، ولا الابن يعرف، وتحدث عن جهل الناس فى أيام نوح، أضاف مباشرة قائلاً "إسهروا إذاً، لأنكم لا تعلمون فى أية ساعة يأتى ربكم" وأيضاً "فى ساعة لا تظنون يأتى ابن الإنسان" (مت24: 42،44). ولكن إذ قد صرت مثلكم من أجلكم، قلت "ولا الابن". لأنه لو كان يجهل كإله كان ينبغى أن يقول "إسهروا إذن، لأنى لا أعرف، وفى ساعة لا أعلمها" لكن فى الواقع ليس هذا هو ما قاله. ولكن بقوله "لا تعلمون" و "فى ساعة لا تظنون"، أوضح بذلك أن الجهل خاص بالبشر، الذين لأجلهم أخذ جسداً مشابهاً لأجسادهم، وصار إنساناً وقال "ولا الابن يعرف" لأنه لا يعرف بالجسد رغم أنه يعرف ككلمة".

وقال أيضاً فى الفقرة (46) من نفس الرسالة :
"عندما سأله التلاميذ عن النهاية، حسناً قال حينئذٍ "ولا الابن" جسدياً، بسبب الجسد، لكى يظهر أنه كإنسان لا يعرف. لأن الجهل هـــو من خصائص البشر، ولكن إذ هـــو الكلمة، وهو الذى سوف يأتى، وهو الديان، وهو العريـس، فهو يعرف متى وفى أية ساعة سيأتى، ومتى سيُقال "استيقـظ

أيها النائم، وقم من الأموات، فيضئ لك المسيح" (أف5: 14). كما أنه إذ صار إنساناً فهو كان يجوع ويعطش ويتألم مع الناس. هكذا مع الناس كإنسان لا يعرف، رغم أنه كإله إذ هو كلمة الآب وحكمته فهو يعرف، ولا يوجد شئ لا يعرفه".
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى

إذاً عندما يقول: أنا أعرف، يكون بحسب ذِهنيته الإلهية. وعندما يقول: لا أعرف، فيكون بحسب ذهنيته البشرية... من حيث إنسانيته، هو لا يعـرف، بدون فصل بين اللاهـوت والناسوت.
أُعطى مثلاً بسيطاً : إذا أتى شخص ما على سبيل الفرض وطرق على قـبر السيد المسيح يوم السبت بعـد موتــه على الصليب؛ ونادى "يا يسوع" ولم يفتح له أحد. فذهب لحال سبيله. ثم قابل هذا الشخص السيد المسيح بعد القيامة، وقال له إنه طرق على القبر يوم السبت فهل سمِعَه؟ فإذا قال له السيد المسيح:لم أسمع؛ يكون صادقاً لأنه من حيث الجسد لم يسمع. فالجسد مات موتاً حقيقياً، وبالتالى حاسة السمع الجسدية لم تكن تعمل. وبقوله "لم أسمع" يريد تأكيد موته بحسب الجسد لئلا يظن أحد أنه كان حياً يسمع الطرقات وهو بداخل القبر. العبارة إذن لتأكيد حقيقة إنسانيته الكاملة. وإذا قال له "كنت سامعاً" يكون صادقاً أيضاً لأنه من حيث لاهوته هو سامع لكل الأشياء... هو صادق فى كلامه فى كلتا الحالتين. 

العجيب فى شخصية السيد المسيح؛ أنه كان ميتاً وحياً فى نفس الوقت... ميتاً بحسب إنسانيته، وحياً بحسب ألوهيته.. هو ميت وحي فى آنٍ واحد.. مات حقاً بحسب الجسد وفى نفس الوقت لم يمت حقاً بحسب اللاهوت... 

وبالمثل فإنه يعرف حقاً بحسب لاهوته، ولا يعرف حقاً بحسب إنسانيته. ولكن عندما رُفع فى المجد؛ دخل ناسوته فى حالة التمجّد التى تليق بالابن الوحيد... ولذلك نقول فى القداس الباسيلى وصعد إلى السماوات وجلس عن يمينك أيها الآب ورسم يوماً للمجازاة... وعبارة "رسم يوماً للمجازاة" تعنى أنه لما رُفع فى المجد، إنتهت فكرة أنه يُخلى نفسه من بعض نواحى المعرفة إنسانياً.

وبهذا قدّم لنا القدوة فى الاتضاع وعدم البحث عما هو فى دائرة سلطان الآب السماوى... 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين شخصية المسيح الفريدة ... بقلم نيافة الانبا بيشوى

السيد المسيح شابه إخوته فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية. فلو كان قد عرف اليوم والساعة إنسانياً أثناء وجوده على الأرض؛ فكيف يكون قد شابه إخوته بعد فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية؟!! معنى معرفته اليوم والساعة؛ أن هناك أحد الأمور لم يشابهنا فيها (وهى معرفة اليوم). 
ولكنه إرتضى أن يختبر كل ما هو للإنسان بما فى ذلك الجوع والعطش وبما فى ذلك أيضاً أن ينسب إلى نفسه عدم المعرفة وهذه كانت أكبر ضربة للشيطان أن يقول السيد المسيح "وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد و لا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب" (مر13: 32) لأن الشيطان قال لا يمكن أن اللوغوس  الذى هو الكلمة الأزلى لا يعرف اليوم والساعة وبهذا شك فى ألوهية السيد المسيح وقدرته أن ينتصر على الموت، فأتم مؤامرة الصلب بكل ما فيها من خيانة وقساوة وعدوان.

لقد نسى الشيطان أن السيد المسيح كان يتكلم فى هذا الأمر بحسب إنسانيته إذ أخلى نفسه وأخذ صورة عبد "وإذ وُجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب" (فى2: 8).

*



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64582/#ixzz0gXSDhQwR


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


لماذا في أحداث القيامة؟؟

أنبا موسي​


*
لماذا طعن السيد المسيح له المجد بالحربة في جنبه و لم تكسر ساقاه مثل اللصين؟​*


" ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكي لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب في السبت لان يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما سال اليهود بيلاطس ان تكسر سيقانهم و يرفعوا.

فاتى العسكر و كسروا ساقي الاول و الاخر المصلوب معه. و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات. 

لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة و للوقت خرج دم و ماء. 

و الذي عاين شهد و شهادته حق و هو يعلم انه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا انتم. لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه.و ايضا يقول كتاب اخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه."



*
لماذا لم يسمح السيد المسيح لأعدائه أن يدنوا نحو ساقيه اللذين شبهتا بأنهما عمودا رخام؟​*


أن السيد المسيح قد طعن بالحربة في جنبه للتأكد من موته, أما اللصان فكسرت سيقانهما للتعجل بموتهما:

" فاتى العسكر و كسروا ساقي الاول و الاخر المصلوب معه. و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات." و كان هذا تتميماً لنبوة زكريا النبي :

" و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه"

و قال يوحا الرائي" هوذا ياتي مع السحاب و ستنظره كل عين و الذين طعنوه "


لقد أخترع اليهود هذة الطريقة للتخلص من اللصين اللذين لم يموتا رغم أن يوم الجمعة قد أنتهي و ها يوم السبت بفصحه بدأ يلوح.. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لماذا طعن السيد المسيح له المجد بالحربة في جنبه و لم تكسر ساقاه مثل اللصين؟

*
و لكن لماذا كسر الساقيين يؤدي إلي الموت؟​*


ذلك لأن أي مصلوب في أمتداد يديه علي الصليب تكون عضلات القفص الصدري مشدوة بطريقة لا تسمح بالتنفس و لكي يستطيع المصلوب أن يتنفس يضغط بكلتا قدميه مرتكزاً عليهما إلي أعلي رافعاً بجهده الضئيل جسده المنهك هذا كل حركة شهيق و زفير لكي تتم عملية التنفس.. فلكي يستعجلوا موت اللصين كسروا سيقانهما حتي يمنعوا تنفسهما فلا يستطيعا الأستنشاق. 


و لو أتاحت لهم الفرصة مع الرب يسوع لكان له المجد مات مخنوقاً و لكننا نعلم أنه مات مذبوحاً و رفض أن يموت مخنوقاً ذلك لكي يكون ذبيحة مقبولة لأن كل مخنوق لا يصلح تقديمه ذبيحة لله. و لكن أثر أن يموت مذبوحاً لا مخنوقاً لكي يكون ذبيحة مقبولة قدمتها البشرية و قبلها الأب.

لو كان السيد المسيح قد كسرت ساقاه لأمكن أن يقوم بجسد له رجلان لأن جسد القيامة كامل.

و لكنه سمح أن يفتح جنبه و يتأكد الجميع من موته مذبوحاً و تكون فتحة جنبه شاهدة علي أنه ذبح لكي تخرج الكنيسة من جنبه كما خرجت حواء من أدم و يظل جنبه مفتوحاً يحتمي فيه كل من يحتاج إليه 

من كتاب:

لماذا في أحداث القيامة؟؟


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t60129/#ixzz0gXSgyDWi


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*كيف مات المسيح بينما لاهوتة لم يفارق ناسوتة ؟؟* 

ألسنا نقول إن لاهوت المسيح لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين؟ كيف إذن قد مات؟
يجيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قائلاً:
موت المسيح معناه انفصال روحه عن جسده. وليس معناه انفصال لاهوته عن ناسوته.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين كيف مات المسيح بينما لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته؟؟
الموت خاص بالناسوت فقط. إنه انفصال بين شقي الناسوت، الروح والجسد، دون أن ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت.
وما أجمل القسمة السريانية التي نقولها في القداس الإلهي، والتي تشرح هذا الأمر في عبارة واضحة هي: 
انفصلت نفسه عن جسده. ولاهوته لم ينفصل قط عن نفسه ولا عن جسده. 
انفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري. ولكن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أي منهما، وإنما بقى متحداً بهما كما كان قبل الموت. وكل ما في الأمر أنه قبل الموت، كان اللاهوت متحداً بروح المسيح وجسده وهما (أي الروح والجسد) متحدان معاً. أما في حالة الموت، فكان اللاهوت متحداً بهما وهما منفصلان عن بعضهما البعض. أي صار متحداً بالروح البشرية على حدة، ومتحداً بالجسد على حدة.
والدليل على اتحاد اللاهوت بروح المسيح البشرية أثناء موته:
أن روح المسيح المتحدة بلاهوته استطاعت أن تفتح الفردوس الذي كان مغلقاً منذ خطية آدم. واستطاعت أن تذهب إلى الجحيم، وتطلق منه كل الذين كانوا راقدين فيه على رجاء ـ من أبرار العهد القديم ـ وتدخلهم جميعاً إلى الفردوس ومعهم اللص اليمين، الذي وعده الرب على الصليب قائلاً "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" 
(لو23: 43).
والدليل على اتحاد اللاهوت بجسد المسيح أثناء موته: 
أن هذا الجسد بقى سليماً تماماً، واستطاع أن يقوم في اليوم الثالث، ويخرج من القبر المغلق في قوة وسر، هي قوة القيامة.
وما الذي حدث في القيامة إذن؟
حدث أن روح المسيح البشرية المتحدة باللاهوت، أتت واتحدت بجسده المتحد باللاهوت. ولم يحدث أن اللاهوت فارق الناسوت، لا قبل الموت، ولا أثناءه ولا بعده.​





Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t56469/#ixzz0gXTneEvi


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


*
*** السيد المسيح هل كان نبياً؟ ***​*

*
السيد المسيح هو "صورة الله"، "صورة الله غير المنظور وصورة الله هو الله "​*

الذى إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون مساوياً لله"، "الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره"،

أي بهاء مجد الله وصورة جوهره. 

*
كلمة الله الذى هو الله "ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله"،​*

"فى البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة عند الله وكان الكلمة الله"،

*
وقوة الله وحكمة الله​*

"بالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله"، 

"المسيح يسوع صار لنا حكمة من الله وبر وقداسة"، "المدخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم"، 

*
وهو ابن الله الوحيد الذى من ذات الله الآب وفى ذاته "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الأب هو خبر"،​*
لذا قال

"أنا والآب واحد"،

وأنه موجود سابقاً قبل العالم والخليقة 

"والآن مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم … لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم"،

*
وهو الذى خلق العالم​*

"كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان. فيه كانت الحياة … كان العالم وكون به العالم"، 

*
"فإنه فيه خلق الكل ما فى السموات وما على الأرض ما يُرى وما لا يُرى سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين الكل به وله قد خلق"، ​*

هو خالق الكل و"رب الكل"، والذى يسجد له الكل

"لكى تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض"، 

"وأيضا متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول 

ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله".

*
وهو الديان الذى يدين الخليقة بالعدل ويجازى كل واحد بحسب أعماله​*

"فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله"،

"الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته".

*
وهو الجالس على العرش الإلهى فى السماء ​*

"ثم أن الرب بعد ما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله"، 

"المسيح جالس عن يمين الله"، 

"جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى"،

"جلس فى يمين عرش العظمة فى السموات"،

"جلس إلى الأبد عن يمين الله".


*
وباعتبار أن المسيح هو ابن الله وكلمة الله وصورة الله الذى هو الله خالق الكون ومدبره وديانه فهو رب الكل وإله الكل وفوق الكل

ولكنه 

فى ملء الزمان

ظهر فى الجسد

"ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله أبنه مولوداً من امرأة"، 

و" الكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً"، "الذى إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون مساوياً لله لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس وغذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.

لذلك رفعُ الله أيضا وأعطاهُ اسماً فوق كل أسم لكى تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض.

ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب".​*


جاء فى الجسد "يسوع المسيح … جاء فى الجسد"،

ظهر فى الجسد

"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد"، وكان مجرباً "مثلنا فى كل شئ بلا خطية".


وبتجسد السيد المسيح ومجيئه إلى العالم وظهوره فى الجسد

أعلن عن ذات الله الآب وإرادته بصورة أكثر إيضاحاً من جميع الأنبياء

لأنه 

تكلم فيما له وأعلن أن بتجسده ونزوله من السماء إلى العالم قد قدم بذاته الإعلان الأخير كقول الكتاب

"الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى أبنه الذى جعلهُ وارثاً لكل شئ الذى به أيضا عمل العالمين الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى".

ولأن السيد المسيح جاء إلى العالم ظاهراً فى الجسد فقد أتخذ طبيعة الإنسان وصفاته

*
فدعى بـ "ابن الإنسان​*

الآتى من السماء والذى نزل من السماء الجالس عن يمين العظمة فى الأعالى 

*
والديان المسجود له من جميع الخلائق ​*

"ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم عن بعض"، 

"أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء"، "وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء"، "فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً".

ومن ثم أتخذ ألقابا كثيرة

كان من ضمنها

لقب النبى. 

*
فلماذا لقب المسيح بالنبى؟ ​*


والإجابة ببساطة

*
لأنه جاء فى الجسد وأتخذ صورة العبد وظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان وعمل أعمالاً إلهية قديرة لا تحصى ولكنه أخفى لاهوته ولم يشر إلى لاهوته صراحة إلا فى مرات قليلة، وإن كانت معظم أعماله وأقواله تؤكد حقيقة جوهره وكونه الإله المتجسد.

لذلك أعتقد الناس أنه كان نبياً ​*


"فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبى الذى من الناصرة"،

"فلما رأى الناس الآية التى صنعها يسوع قالوا أن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم"، 

"فكثيرون من الجمع لما سمعوا هذا الكلام قالوا هذا بالحقيقة هو النبى .. آخرون قالوا هذا هو المسيح"، 

فقد تحيرت الجموع فى أمره وتصور هيرودس أن يوحنا المعمدان قام من الأموات ولذلك تعمل به القوات.

قال آخرون أنه إيليا. 

وقال آخرون أنه نبى (أو) كأحد الأنبياء"،

وحتى عندما سأل هو تلاميذه "من يقول الناس أنى أنا. فأجابوا. يوحنا المعمدان وآخرون إيليا وآخرون واحد من الأنبياء"،

ويقول الكتاب انه "كان عندهم مثل نبىّ(133)"،

وقالت له المرأة السامرية "يا سيد أرى أنك نبى"،

وكذلك قال عنه المولود أعمى بعد أن شفاه "أنه نبى"،

وتصور تلميذا عمواس نفس الشيء

"يسوع الناصرى الذى كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً فى الفعل والقول"،

*
أما المسيح نفسه فلم يطلق على ذاته لقب "نبى" على الإطلاق إلا فى مجرد إشارتين عابرتين تعطيان معنى عام لا يخص المسيح وحده وذلك فى قوله​*

*
"ليس نبى بلا كرامة إلا فى وطنه وفى بيته"، وينبغى أن أسير اليوم وغداً وما يليه لأنهُ لا يمكن أن يهلك نبى خارجاً عن أورشليم".


ولكنه تكلم عن نفسه باعتباره ابن الله الوحيد الذى من ذات الآب وفى ذاته "أنا والآب واحد"، "الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خير"، "أنا فى الآب والآب فى"،

وأكد على هذه الحقيقة جيداً عندما 

أجابه القديس بطرس على سؤاله "من يقول الناس أنى أنا؟"

فأجاب بطرس "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى" ​*

فمدحهُ قائلاً "طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا. أن لحماً ودماً لم يُعلن لك لكن أبي الذى فى السموات"،


وقد تكرر فى العهد الجديد لقب "ابن الله" و"الابن الأكبر" و"ابن الله الوحيد" و"الابن" حوالى 87 مرة منها 4 مرات مرتبطة بصفة "الوحيد". 

وتكرر لقب "ابن الإنسان" 83 مرة ارتبطت معظمها بصفات المسيح الإلهية كالديان والجالس على العرش عن يمين العظمة فى السماوات والنازل من السماء والموجود فى السماء والعائد إلى السماء إلى حيث كان أولاً والآتى على سحاب المجد مع ملائكته ورب السبت والذى له السلطان على غفران الخطايا … الخ.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** السيد المسيح هل كان نبيا ؟؟؟ ***

ومع ذلك

فقد مارس السيد المسيح عمل النبى ووظيفة النبوّة والتنبؤ، وقام بكثير من الأعمال التى قام بها الأنبياء ولكن بسلطان إلهى نابع من كونه الإله المتجسد وكلمة الله الآتى من السماء، 

فلم يقل مثل الأنبياء "هكذا يقول / أو قال الرب" وإنما أستخدم أقواله الإلهية،

فقد كرر عبارة

"الحق أقول لكم" 62 مرة،

وعبارة "الحق الحق أقول لكم" 25 مرة،

وعبارة "وأنا أقول لكم" 6مرات،

وعبارة "وأمّا أنا فأقول لكم" 6مرات

أيضا وذلك فى المقارنة مع ما "قيل" فى شريعة موسى فى القديم. 

كان كلامه نابع من ذاته "أنا" وقوله هو الحق لأنه هو ذاته الحق. 

*
وكان يرى رُؤى كقوله​*

"رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً من السماء مثل البرق"، 

*
وكشف بالتفصيل عن ملكوت الله الوشيك الحدوث،​*

*
وشرح بالتفصيل دمار أورشليم والهيكل القادم، 

بل وبكى على أورشليم لما كانت ستلاقيه وستعانيه وقت حصارها ودمارها، ​*

*
وتكلم عن مجيئه الثانى والدينونة بالتفصيل، بل وشرح الأحداث التى ستسبق المجيء الثانى بصورة تفصيلية دقيقة لا كمجرد نبوّات أو تنبؤات، كما يتصور البعض، وإنما باعتباره كلى العلم والمعرفة، العالم بكل شئ الذى وصف كل ما سيحدث بقة مذهلة، وذلك بناءً على معرفته السابقة وعلمه السابق وتدبيره للأحداث ..​*

*
وحتى عندما سأله تلاميذه عن ذلك سألوه بصيغة العالم بكل شئ والذى يعرف ما سيحدث بالتفصيل كمعرفة نابعة من ذاته​*

"قل لنا متى يكون هذا وما هى العلامة عندما يتم جميع هذا".

كان سؤال لصاحب الأمر، وكانت الإجابة من صاحب الأمر

*
كما نادى بالتوبة وقام بأعمال رمزية مثل​*

دخوله الأنتصارى لأورشليم وتطهير الهيكل ولعن شجرة التين،

هاجم العباد الشكلية مثل

أنبياء العهد القديم ويوحنا المعمدان. 

*
ولكن كان كلامه بسلطان إلهى وكانت أعماله بسلطان إلهى نابع من ذاته كقوله ​*

"دفع إلى كل سلطان فى السماء وعلى الأرض"، "فبهتوا من تعليمه لأن كلامه كان بسلطان"،

*
وكان يغفر الخطايا بسلطان إلهى نابع من ذاته، ​*

"فتحيروا كلهم من كلامه حتى سألوا بعضهم بعضاً قائلين

ما هذا التعليم الجديد لأنه بسلطان يأمر حتى الأرواح النجسة فتطيعه"،
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** السيد المسيح هل كان نبيا ؟؟؟ ***

وأعطى تلاميذه ورسله "سلطاناً" ليدوسوا "الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شئ"،

بل

*
وكان له "سلطاناً على كل جسد ليعطى حياة أبدية"، وهو جالس الآن "فى السماويات. فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة … وأخضع كل شئ تحت قديمه".​*

ولأن السيد المسيح ظهر فى الجسد وصار من نسل إبراهيم وداود بحسب الجسد كقول القديس بولس بالروح

"ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكلى إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد"،

*
هكذا تنبأ موسى النبى عن المسيح أنه سيكون نبياً مثله​*


"يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى … أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط اخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامى فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به"،

وقوله من وسطك يقصد من بنى إسرائيل، ومن أخوتك أى من سبط أخر غير سبط لاوى الذى منه موسى النبى،

كان المسيح نبياً مثل موسى بحسب الجسد ومن سبط يهوذا بحسب الجسد كقول الوحى الإلهى 

"فأنه واضح أن ربنا طلع من سبط يهوذا الذى لم يتكلم عنه موسى شيئ من جهة الكهنوت"، 

ووصف المسيح بـ "الأسد الذى من سبط يهوذا أصل داود".

*
كان المسيح أهل ومصدر إبراهيم وداود كقول الوحى ​*

"أصل يسى"،

وقول المسيح " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" و"أنا وأهل وذرية داود"، ومع ذلك جاء من نسلهم بحسب الجسد.

هكذا كان المسيح إله ورب موسى

*
والفرق بينه وبين موسى كما يقول الكتاب هو الفرق بين صاحب البيت، المسيح، والخادم فى البيت،موسى. ​*

ومع ذلك فقد جاء المسيح نبياً مثل موسى ولكن حسب الجسد،

قال القديس بطرس فى عظتهُ فى الهيكل

"فأن موسى قال للآباء أن نبياً مثلى سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم … أنتم أبناء الأنبياء والعهد الذى عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلاً لإبراهيم وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض.

إليكم أولاً إذ أقام الله فتاه (يسوع) يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره"، 

وأشار إلى هذه النبؤة أيضا القديس استيفانوس. 

حقاً لقد جاء المسيح من نسل إبراهيم وداود بالجسد كان نبياً مثل موسى بالجسد ولكنه هو نفسه الإله المبارك

"ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد".


ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t56754/#ixzz0gXUJFQ8f


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*للموضوع بقية *

*لو حبيتم تتابعوا *

*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


*هل توجد اقوال للآباء الأولين تثبت أن الله الكلمة لما تجسد لم يأخذ شخصاً إنسانياً ؟ *​*الجواب* 
• نعم لقد أكد الآباء القديسون على وجود شخص واحد مفرد للسيد المسيح وهو شخص الله الكلمة 
• فقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى : ( لقد جاء كلمة الله فى شخصه الخاص ) 
• وبالانجليزيه The Word Of God (Logos)came in his own person)
• المرجع (On the Incarnation, Chap. III, par. 13,SVS press 1982, P.41.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين هل توجد اقوال للآباء الأولين تثبت أن الله الكلمة لما تجسد لم يأخذ شخصاً إنسانياً ؟
• وقال القديس كيرلس الكبير : ( إن الله الكلمة لم يتخذ شخصاً من البشر بل هو نفسه اتخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة ، جسداً محيياً بروح عاقل وجعل هذا الناسوت خاصاً به جداً ) اى جعله فى اتحاد طبيعى مع لاهوته ( رسالتا القديس كيرلس الثانية والثالثة الى نسطور) .

منقول من كتاب مائة سؤال وجواب 
فى العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية 
(صـ 30 )
لنيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس ​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

هل لاهوت ابن الله تحول الى ناسوت ؟ وهل الناسوت تحول الى لاهوت؟
​*هل لاهوت ابن الله تحول الى ناسوت ؟ وهل الناسوت تحول الى لاهوت؟*• لم يتحول اللاهوت الى ناسوت ولا الناسوت الى لاهوت ، ولكن فى اتحادهما معاً ونتجية لهذا الاتحاد كان شخص السيد المسيح الاله الكلمة المتجسد.
• كان السيد المسيح مثلاً بمجرد أن يلمس أبرصاً يطهر من برصه ، فهذه اليد ليست يداً عادية لانها متحدة باللاهوت . قال له الابرص : " إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرنى ... مد يده ولمسه ... فللوقت وهو يتكلم ذهب عنه البرص" ( مر 1 : 40 – 42 ) . ولذلك تعجبنى وتشهد انتباهى دائماً فى القداس الإلهى العبارة التى نقول فيها : ( أخذت خبزاً على يديك الطاهرتين اللتين بلا عيب ولا دنس الطوباويتين المحييتين ) ، فيد السيد المسيح هى اليد مانحة الحياة.
• *القديس كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين يقول :* ( حينما تتحد النار بالحديد يمكن للحديد ان يحرق دون أن يتحول الى نار ولكنه يحرق بقوة النار المتحدة به ) فيقال مثلاً : فلان كوى بالسيخ فقط ، ولا يذكر النار ، لكن السامع يفهم أن السيخ كان محمى بالنار وكان نتيجة اتحاد النار بالحديد أن الحديد صار يكوى ويحرق . ولذلك حينما نقول : ( يديك المحييتين) تشعر أن يد السيد المسيح كانت مانحة للحياة ، فهى لم تكن يداً عادية ، بل تتألق بمجد اللاهوت على قدر الحاجة فى مراحل إتمامه لرسالة الفداء ، لكن السيد المسيح لم يظهر المجد المرئى حتى تحتمل الناس رؤيته . فكان مجده يظهر من خلال اعماله، أكثر مما يظهر فى مناظر ترى بالعين . مع أنه أظهر شعاعاً من مجده على جبل التجلى ، فصار وجهه يضئ مثل الشمس وهى تضئ فى قوتها ، فلم يكن من المستطاع ان يرى احد وجهه من شدة الضوء . لقد أخفى السيد المسيح مجده وأخلى ذاته وظهر فى الجسد لكى يتمم الفداء لانه لو تألق فى كامل مجده من كان يتجاسر ان يقترب منه ويدق فى يده المسمار !! ولكنه بعد قيامته " رفع فى المجد " ( 1 تى 3 : 16 ) حينما صعد الى السموات . 
• الناسوت لم يتغير الى لاهوت ، ولكن جسده بالاتحاد هو جسد كلمة الله . و لا ننسى أنه يوجد اتحاد تام بين اللاهوت والناسوت يفوق العقل والادراك . لذلك حينما نقول : " كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه " ( أع 20 : 28 \) اى بدمه الالهى ، نقولها لان هذا الدم متحد باللاهوت فنقطة منه كافية لتحرق الخطية الموجودة فى العالم كله. تماماً مثما قلنا عن قطعة الحديد التى صارت تكوى باتحادها بالنار . هكذا فإن نقطة من دماء السيد المسيح لها فاعلية مثل فاعلية الاوتوكلاف مثلاً التى تدخل ادوات الجراحة وهى ملوثة بالجراثيم داخله ليخرج الشئ معقماً . اصبح دماً مطهراً ، دماً محيياً ، لم يعد دماً عادياً . ولذلك حينما سفك السيد المسيح دمه على الصليب كانت قيمة هذا الدم فى نظر الله الآب تستطيع أن تفى بكل دين الخطية التى فى العالم . لذلك يقول : " أرسل أبنه كفارة لخطايانا" ( 1 يو 4 : 10 ) " ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضاً " ( 1 يو 2 : 2 ) . نقطة واحدة من دم السيد المسيح تكفى لخلاص العالم كله، لانها متحدة باللاهوت مع انها لم تتغير عن كونها نقطة دماء. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين هل لاهوت ابن الله تحول الى ناسوت ؟ وهل الناسوت تحول الى لاهوت؟


*منقول من كتاب مائة سؤال وجواب 
فى العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية 
(صـ 25 الى صـ 27 )
لنيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس *​​


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t56342/#ixzz0gZC87g8Z


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


ما هو الفرق بين الظهور والتجسد ؟
​من بعض الاسئلة الخاصة بـ 
التجسد وطبيعة السيد المسيح
السؤال الاول ​_*
ما هو الفرق بين الظهور والتجسد ؟ *_
ا_*لجواب*_ 
• التجسد الالهى هو اتحاد غير مفترق لطبيعتين مختلفتين فى طبيعة واحدة ، وهو اتحاد اقنومى واتحاد حقيقى واتحاد بحسب الطبيعة ، وهذا لا ينطبق على ظهور الله الابن فى العهد القديم لابينا ابراهيم او لابينا يعقوب مثلاً ، لان فى هذه الظهورات لم يحدث اتحاد بين طبيعتين ولا تجسد حقيقى ولا اتحاد أقنومى، ولذلك لا يسمى هذا تجسداً على الاطلاق بل يسمى ظهوراً فقط . 
• التجسد: يشمل الظهور والتجسد 
• الظهور : لا يشمل الظهور والتجسد بل هو ظهور فقط . 
*منقول من كتاب مائة سؤال وجواب 
فى العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية 
(صـ 21 )
لنيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياد وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس ​*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

متى اتحد لاهوت كلمة الله بالناسوت الذى كونه الروح القدس من العذراء مريم ؟
​_*متى اتحد لاهوت كلمة الله بالناسوت الذى كونه الروح القدس من العذراء مريم ؟ ​*_
*الجواب *
• نجيب على هذا التساؤل بقولنا أن لاهوت كلمة الله اتحد بالناسوت فى لحظة التجسد نفسها التى تسمى بالإنجليزية Form the very moment of incarnation ، كمثل حد السيف ، أى فى زمن قيمته صفر تم التجسد الإلهى : تكون الناسوت واتحد اللاهوت بالنسوت . وهذا يحل مشكلة كبيرة لمن يقولون عنا إننا نؤله الإنسان قد صار إلهاً ، لكننا نقول إنه كلمة الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين متى اتحد لاهوت كلمة الله بالناسوت الذى كونه الروح القدس من العذراء مريم ؟
• إذن فقد تم اتحاد الاهوت بالنسوت منذ اللحظة الأولى للتجسد ، لكننى أحب أن أقول : ( اتحد اللاهوت بالنسوت فى التجسد) ، وأفضل تعبير هو : ( قلد وُجد الناسوت فى الاتحاد ) أى أن الناسوت وجد داخل عملية الاتحاد ، أو أن حدوث الاتحاد كان فى أثناء تكوين بداية الناسوت من العذراء مريم بدون وجود فاصل زمنى بينهما. بمعنى أنه حدث فى لحظة الاتحاد نفسها. 

*
منقول من كتاب مائة سؤال وجواب 
فى العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية 
(صـ 23 )
لنيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس ​*


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t55934/#ixzz0gZCyPy8X


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*متى كان السيد المسيح كائناً ؟*
• *هل وُجد فى وقت تجسده من العذراء مريم بفاعلية الروح القدس؟ 
• هل وجد فى وقت بداية خلقة العالم ؟
• هل كان كائناً منذ الأزل وقبل كل الدهور؟*
_*الجواب*_
• نقول ان السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور . ولأن المسيح هو كلمة الله ، فإذا أخذنا العقل كمثال نعود فنسأل : هل يوجد عقل بغير فكر؟؟ طبعاً لا يوجد عقل بغير فكر ؛فحيثما وُجد العقل وجدُ الفكر، وحيثما وُجد الفكر وُجد العقل ايضاً . فالعقل والفكر متلازمان ، لأن العقل الذى لا يفكر ليس هو عقلاً على الإطلاق ، ولكى يكون عقلاً يجب أن يفكر . كما أن الفكر مولود من العقل . إذاً العقل والد والفكر مولود : فإذا كان السيد المسيح بالنسبة للآب هو كلمته الازلى ، إذاً الكلمة مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور .
• *لكن هل يمكن ان يوجد الآب بغير أقنوب الكلمة ؟*
*الاجابة*
هى أن الآب والكلمة متلازمان، فإذا كان الآب أزلياً فالكلمة أيضاً أزلى . لا يمكن أن يوجد الآب بغير الكلمة ، كما لايمكن أن يوجد الكلمة بغير الآب ، لأن الآب بدون الكلمة لا يمكن أن يكون إلهاً ، كما أن العقل بدون فكر لا يكون عقلاً . إذاً الآب بغير الكلمة لا يمكن أن يكون إلهاً والكلمة بدون الآب لا يوجود له ، لأنه كيف يولد الكلمة ممن هو غير كائن؟ 
• *القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى ( الناطق بالإلهيات)* قال إنه من المستحيل أن يكون الآب قد بدأ أن يكون أباً فى زمن من الأزمنه، ولا حتى فى بداية الخليقة . ومادام هو آب فلا يمكن أن يكون هناك آب بدون ابن ، أى أنه لكى يكون آب لابد أن يكون الابن كائناً . وإذا كان الآب ( هو آب) منذ الأزل فلابد أن يكون الابن كائناً أيضاً منذ الأزل إذاً الابن هو المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور .

*منقول من كتاب مائة سؤال وجواب 
فى العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية 
(صـ 21 الى صـ 22)
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين متى كان السيد المسيح كائناً ؟
لنيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس *​​


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t55932/#ixzz0gZDQdvFu


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

لماذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوتة عن الشيطان؟
​لماذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوتة عن الشيطان؟


يقول القديس بولس الرسول..لآن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد..

لوتأكد الشيطان أن يسوع هو الله فى الظاهر لما تجاسر أن يصلبة..
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لماذا أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوتة عن الشيطان؟

لوظهر السيد المسيح بملء مجدة الألهى لما احتمل البشر أن يبصروة

لانة قال لموسى النبى حينما أراد أن يرى ملء مجدة..

لا تقدر أن ترى وجهى لآن الأنسان لا يرانى ويعيش..خر.20.33

لذلك التحف السيد المسيح بالناسوتية ليخفى مجدة حينما تجسد ووجد فى الهيئة كأنسان.لقد احتار الشيطان فى فهم التجسد بدءأ من اخلاء الله الكلمة لنفسة ليأخذ صورة عبد.ومرورا بكل ما ظهر بة السيد المسيح من التواضع فى ميلادة وهروبة الى مصر وحياتة البسيطة البعيدة عن مظاهر العظمة وفى صومة على الجبل وفى حزنة وصلاتة وفى أن ينسب لنفسة عدم المعرفة بشأن اليوم الاخير.بحسب انسانيتةوهو العالم بكل شىء.بحسب لاهوتة

قد اصيب الشيطان بالارتباك فكلما شعر أن السيد المسيح هو ابن الله او القدوس يعود فيحتار من تواضعة العجيب خاصة فى نسألة المعرفة لهذا تجاسر وغامر بحماقتة فى اتمام مؤامرة صلب السيد المسيح وابتلعت السمكة الطعم المخفى فية السنارة قةية انهت جميع أحلامها وتمت المقاصد الالهية فى فداء وتحرير البشر من سلطان الشيطان




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t31407/#ixzz0gZDuuPny


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس


*لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس*
*لاهوت السيد المسيح موضوع من أهم الموضوعات الحيوية فى العقيدة المسيحية*
*وسنقدم إثباتات للاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه*​
*+ الكتاب المقدس دعا السيد المسيح رباً حوالي 462 مرة منها 87 مرة في الأناجيل، 76 مرة في سفر الأعمال، 260 مرة في رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، 30 مرة في الرسائل الجامعة، 9 مرات في سفر الرؤيا.*

*+ مَن يكون المسيح ؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته ؟ اللَّـه روح " يو 4 : 24 " . والمسيح من روح اللَّـه، إذاً هو من ذات جوهر اللَّـه، وله نفس طبيعته. لذلك دُعيَ قدوساً، وهذا اسم من أسماء اللَّـه، حسبما قالت السيدة العذراء في تسبحتها: واسمه قدوسٌ " لو 1 : 49 " .*

*+ من يكون المسيح؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته؟ إنه من روح اللَّـه ، كما يقول متى الرسول: الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس لذلك حل روح اللَّـه على العذراء مريم، ووجدت حبلى من الروح القدس، ولما كان السيد المسيح قد وُلِدَ من روح اللَّـه، لذلك كانت لولادته نتيجتان حسب رواية لوقا الإنجيلي: أنه قدوس، وأنه ابن اللَّـه وكلاهما يدلان على لاهوته.*

*+ من سلطان السيد المسيح في السماء ، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية . في هذا يقول بولس الرسول: لكي تجثو بِاسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض " في 2 : 10 ". وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته وقد قال عنه أيضاً: يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا ، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات " عب 7 : 26 " . *

*+ كان الختان في العهد القديم علامة عهد مقدس مع اللَّـه ، ودخول إلى العضوية في الجماعة المقدسة . لكن لما جاء الرب متجسداً لم يكن محتاجاً للختان لنفع خاص به ، ولكنه كان خطوة في طريق الصليب والإخلاء بخضوعه تحت الناموس لكي يرفعنا من تحت لعنة الناموس . *

*+ المسيح عمل جميع أعمال اللَّـه : *
*فقول السيد المسيح : أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل " يو 5 : 17 " باعتباره خالق وعمل الخلق مستمر .. ثم هو أيضاً الحافظ للكون. لأن اللـه خلق الأشياء والموجودات. وعمل الخلق غير عمل الحفظ، لأنه يمكن أن يخلق الشيء ثم يفنى بعد ذلك. لكن اللَّـه يصون الشيء ويحفظه من الفناء،ويحفظ للقانون استمراره . *

*+ السيد المسيح فوق الزمان :*
*قال عن نفسه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " يو 8 : 58 " ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بآلاف السنين ، قبل أبينا إبراهيم ، بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور هكذا في مناجاته للآب يقول له: مجِّدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " يو 17 : 5 " ويقول له أيضاً لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم " يو 17 : 24 " . *

*+ السيد المسيح معطي الحياة: *
*يقول عنه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي فيه كانت الحياة " يو 1 : 4 " والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا ، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال اللَّـه وحده. وقد أعطى الحياة في إقامته للموتى مثل إقامة ابنة يايرس " مر 5 : 22، 35 ـ 42 " وإقامة ابن أرملة نايين " لو 7 : 11 ، 17 " وإقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام " يو 11 " . قد قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه : الواهب حياة للعالم " يو 6 : 33 " . *

*+ السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق:*
*من المعجزات التي ذكرها الكتاب عن السيد المسيح التي تدل على قدرته على الخلق معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين " لو 910 : ،17 " وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة . وأيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى " يو " 9لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل . وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الكلمة:*
*دعي السيد المسيح بالكلمة وعبارة " الكلمة " هى في اليونانية اللوغوس وهى تعني عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل . فهى تعنى العقل والنطق معاً . ومادام المسيح هو عقل اللَّـه الناطق، إذاً فهو أزلي، لأن عقل الله كأئن فى الله منذ الأزل .*

*+ السيد المسيح مُعطي الحياة:*
*لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب ، الذي به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها ، وأنه يعطي حياة أبدية . لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " يو 3: 15 " وأنه يُحيي مَن يشاء .والذي يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك ، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده ... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان اللـه .*

*+ علاقة المسيح بالآب:*
*علاقة الابن بالآب تثبت لاهوته وغالبيتها إعلانات من السيد المسيح نفسه عن هذه العلاقة . كون الابن عقل اللـه الناطق أو نطق اللـه العاقل فهذا يعني لاهوته بلا شك . لأن اللـه وعقله كيان واحد . كما قال السيد المسيح : أنا والآب واحد " يو 10 : 30 " . وأيضاً قال : كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي " يو 17 : 10 " وهو تصريح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن بشري، لأن معناه المساواة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب.*

*+ بنوة المسيح للآب:*
*لقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب ابن اللَّـه الوحيد، لتمييزه عن باقي أبناء اللَّـه الذين دعوا أبناء بالمحبة، بالإيمان، بالتبني. أما هو فإنه الابن الوحيد الذي من نفس طبيعة اللَّـه وجوهره ولاهوته اللَّـه لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر " يو 1 : 18 " .*

*+ جلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الآب:*
*إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعني أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده. ولهذا قيل في مجيئه الثاني إنه يأتي بمجده ومجد الآب " لو 9 : 26 " . وقيل أيضاً: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني … " مز 110 : 1 " . وهنا يمين الآب تعني قوة الآب وعظمته.*

*+ السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق:*
*لاشك أن الخالق هو اللـه. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة: في البدء خلق اللـه السموات والأرض " تك 1 : 1 " . ويقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح: كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان " يو 1 : 3 " وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً: كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به " يو 1 : 10 " ويقول بولس الرسول: الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين " عب 1 : 2 " .*

*+ نزول السيد المسيح من السماء: *
*قال السيد المسيح: أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء " يو 6 : 41 " وفسَّر نزوله من السماء بقوله: خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم . إذاً هو ليس من الأرض ، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس فقال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " يو 3 : 13 " .*

*+ السيد المسيح موجود في كل مكان:*
*الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات اللَّـه وحده وهكذا يقول له داود النبي: أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت " مز 139 : 7 ، 10 " . والسيد المسيح يعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يُصرِّح به سوى اللـه وحده . فهو يقول لهم : حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بِاسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " مت 18 : 20 " . ومعنـى هـذا أن السـيد المسـيح موجـود في كـل بقـاع الأرض .*

*+ قبول السيد المسيح العبادة والسجود:*
*السيد المسيح قَبِلَ السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة. كما في منح البصر للمولود أعمى سجد له. ولما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له.*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر:*
*يقول اللَّـه في سفر إشعياء: أنا هو. أنا الأول والآخِر ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة. والسيد المسيح يقول في سفر الرؤيا: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخِر، البداية والنهاية ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة، فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين القولين إلا أنهما لشخص واحد هو اللـه.*

*+ السيد المسيح فوق الزمان:*
*" أزلي = لا بداية له " لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمان، نبوءة ميخا النبي الذي يقول : أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون مُتسلطاً على إسرائيل . ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل " ميخا 5 : 2 "، وهنا يصفه بالأزلية، وهي من صفات اللـه وحده. ومادامت الأزلية صفة من صفات اللـه وحده ، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلي فوق الزمن .*

*+ السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد:*
*يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين " 2 بط 3 : 18 " . وعبارة ( ربنا ) مع عبارة ( له المجد ) دليل واضح على اللاهوت .*

*+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*الإيمان به يوصل إلى الحياة الأبدية " يو 3 16 : " وعدم الإيمان به يؤدي إلى الهلاك. ولذلك يقول السيد المسيح : إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم " يو 8 : 24 " . وفي علاقة الإيمان به بالحياة، يقول في قصة إقامة لعازر: مَن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل مَن كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد " يو 11 : 25 ، 26 " .*

*+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*هذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ابناً للَّـه. بأن يولد بعماده من الماء والروح " يو 3 : 5 " . ولهذا قال الكتاب: وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء اللَّـه أي المؤمنون بِاسمه " يو 1 : 12 " .*

*+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*من نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح أنه لا يخزى في يوم الدينونة . في اليوم الأخير كل مَن يؤمن به لا يُخزى " رو 9 : 33 " ، " رو 10 : 11 " ، " 1بط 2 : 6 " .*

*+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*الإيمان يكون باللَّـه وحده . وبهذا الإيمان تتعلق أبدية الإنسان ومصيره . وهنا نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب وهو قول السيد المسيح : أنتم تؤمنون باللَّـه فآمنوا بي " يو 14 : 1 " وهكــذا جعــل الإيمــان بــه مســاوياً للإيمــان بــالآب .*
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس

*+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*الإيمان به قضية خلاصية ، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. ولهذا قالا بولس وسيلا لسجَّان فيلبي: آمِن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك " أع 16 : 31 " . طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان ، مثال ذلك قوله : مَن آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ " مر 16 : 16 " .*

*+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:*
*به ننال غفران الخطايا كما قال بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس: له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل مَن يؤمن به، ينال بِاسمه غفران الخطايا " أع 10 : 43 " .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*إن تعبير رب المجد دليل على اللاهوت لأن المجد ليس له رب إلا اللَّـه وحده ، الكُلي المجد. وتعبير رب المجد أقوى بكثير من عبارة له المجد . وقد قيلت العبارتان عن السيد المسيح. وتعبير رب المجد تكرر مرة أخرى في قول بولس الرسول عن الحكمة الإلهية التي لو عرفوها لَمَا صلبوا رب المجد " 1 كو 2 : 8 " . *
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في ساعة الموت مثل اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة يقول في ساعة موته: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي " أع 59 : 7 " . فهو هنا يعترف أن يسوع هو الرب ويقول هذا بعد أن رآه قائماً عن يمين اللَّـه في الأعالي. إنه اعتراف واضح بلاهوته. ومثله اعتراف اللص اليمين الذي قال له : اذكرني يارب متى جئتَ في ملكوتك . *

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*عبارة الرب يسوع هيَ آخِر عبارة يختمبها العهد الجديد تعال أيها الرب يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين" رؤيا 22 : 20، 21 " وكلمة ربنا شهادة واضحة على أنه اللـه. لأننا لا نقول ربنا لبشر.*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*استخدمت الملائكة لقب الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح سواء في البشارة بميلاده أو البشارة بقيامته. ففي الميلاد قال الملاك للرعاة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب " لو 2 : 10 ، 11 ". وفي القيامة قال للمريمتين: أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو هَهُنا، لأنه قام كما قال. هلمـا انظـرا الموضـع الـذي كـان الـرب مضطجعـاً فيـه " مت 28 : 5 ، 6 " .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*بعد معجزة القيامة استخدمت كلمة الرب كثيراً، فمنها: ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب " يو 20 : 20 ". فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون ( لتوما ): قد رأينا الرب " يو 20 : 25 ". وهم يقولون أن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان " لو 24 : 34 ". قال بطرس للمسيح ثلاث مرات: أنت تعلم يارب إني أحبك. " يو 21 : 15،17 " .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*وقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب رب الأرباب وهو من ألقاب اللَّـه وحده. فقيل في سفر التثنية: لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب " تث 10 : 17 ". ونرى أن لقب رب الأرباب أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح فقيل في سفر الرؤيا: وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " رؤ 19 : 16 " . فمَن يكون رب الأرباب سوى اللَّـه نفسه.*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*الرب اسم من أسماء اللـه وأُطلِقَ اسم الرب على السيد المسيح في مناسبات تدل على لاهوته ، ولعلَّ منها ذلك السؤال الذي حيَّر به الربُّ الفريسيين، حينما قالوا إن المسيح هو ابن داود. فقال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً : قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك " مز 109 : 1 " فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة " مت 22 : 43 ـ 46 " .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:*
*أُطلِقَ لقب الرب على السيد المسيح في أسفار العهد الجديد . وكمثال لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل ، قال الرب لشاول : أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ... فقال : ... يارب ، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ " أع 9 : 5 ، 6 ". وقال بولس الرسول : لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضاً " أع 15 : 11 " . ولا شك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته .*

*+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :*
*قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح في مجال الخلق فقال بولس الرسول : ورب واحد يسوع المسيح ، الذي به جميع الأشياء ، ونحن به " 1 كو 8 : 6 ".*

*+ نزول السيد المسيح من السماء :*
*السيد المسيح أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء فقد قال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " مت 16 : 19 ". وهنا نسأل مَن له سلطان أن يُسلِّم مفاتيح السموات للبشر ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يَحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى اللَّـه نفسه ؟!. *

*+ طبيعة المسيح :*
*السيد المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسد ، له لاهوت كامل ، وناسوت كامل ، ولاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، اتحاداً كاملاً أقنومياً جوهرياً ، تعجز اللغة أن تعبر عنه ، حتى قيل عنه إنه سر عظيم " عظيم هو سر التقوى ، الله ظهر فى الجسد " " 1تى3: 16 " .*



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t52519/#ixzz0gZEOU2RN


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله


*1 – إعداد المسيح لتلاميذه ورسله:

تشير كلمة تلميذ (ماثتيس - μαθητής - mathētēs) وتلاميذ في العهد الجديد، خاصة في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة إلى كل من آمن وأتبع تعليمه، من خلال مواعظه وأقواله العديدة، ورأوا أعماله الإعجازية وآمنوا به كالمسيح المنتظر ابن الله، قبل الصلب والقيامة. فلم يأت المسيح إلى العالم ليقدم للبشرية ديانة جديدة مبنية على مجرد شرائع ونواميس وطقوس، ينسب كل من يؤمن به إليها وتسمون باسمها، بل جاء يكرز وينادي بملكوت الله، ملكوت السموات، ملكوت ابن الله، كما يقول الكتاب: " شاكرين الآب الذي أهّلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا. الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر (πρωτότοκος (prwtotokos) = فوق) كل خليقة " (كو1 :12-15)، فهو ملك هذا الملكوت " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " (يو18 :26)، وفاديه وديانه. وكان هؤلاء، الذين استمعوا لتعليمه وبهتوا من تعليمه وشخصه الإلهي، كثيرين جداً " فقال يسوع للذين آمنوا به: أنكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي " (يو8:31). ولم يكن هؤلاء مجرد فئة قليلة بل كانوا عددا كبيرا وصف بالجمهور، فيقول الكتاب في وصف دخوله الانتصاري لأورشليم: " ولما قرب عند منحدر جبل الزيتون ابتدأ كل جمهور التلاميذ يفرحون ويسبحون الله بصوت عظيم لأجل جميع القوات الذين نظروا " (لو19:37). 

واستمرت هذه الصفة، صفة التلاميذ، مرتبطة بكل من يؤمن به بعد حلول الروح القدس وانتشار الكرازة في السنوات الأولى للمسيحية إلى أن تسمى المؤمنين بالمسيحيين في إنطاكية " ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في إنطاكية أولا " (أع11 :26)، نسبة للمسيح نفسه ربهم وفاديهم. ويصف سفر الأعمال الذين آمنوا في الأيام الأولى للكرازة بعد حلول الروح 

- 1 -

القدس بالجمهور: " فدعا الأثنا عشر جمهور التلاميذ " (أع6:2). وبعد حلول الروح القدس كان عددهم يتكاثر جداً " وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جداً في أورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان " (أع6:7). 

ومن بين هذا الجمهور من التلاميذ أختار الرب منهم أثنى عشر تلميذاً سماهم رسلاً وتلمذهم على يديه ليكونوا شهودا له ولأعماله وأقواله وليحملوا رسالته (الإنجيل) لجميع الأمم. فقد كانت رسالة المسيح قائمة على الشهادة الحية له كما يقول القديس بطرس بالروح: " لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته " (2بط1 :16). الشهادة الحية لشخصه الإلهي وتعليمه الإلهي وأعماله الإلهية كابن الله النازل من السماء، وهذه الشهادة كانت من الآب أولاً: " والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي " (يو5 :37)، والروح القدس: " ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي " (يو15 :26)، ومن يوحنا المعمدان، يقول الكتاب عن يوحنا: " هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته. لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور " (يو1 :7و8). " وشهد يوحنا قائلا أني قد رأيت الروح نازلا مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه 000 وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله " (يو1 :32)، وأيضاً " يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي " (يو1 :15)، وقال الرب عن شهادة يوحنا له: " انتم أرسلتم إلى يوحنا فشهد للحق " (يو5 :33). كما شهد له الأنبياء: " له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا " (أع10 :43)، " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو5 :39). وشهدت له أعماله الإلهية " وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا. لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكمّلها هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا اعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني " (يو5 :36)، " أجابهم يسوع أني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.الأعمال التي أنا اعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي " (يو10 :25)، " صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فيّ. وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يو14 :11).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

ومن ثم فقد عين رسله ليكونوا شهودا لشخصه وتعليمه وأعماله، كما شاهدوها بعيونهم وسمعوها بآذانهم ولمسوها بأيديهم وتعايشوا معها بأنفسهم: " ومتى جاء المعزي الذي 

سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون انتم أيضا لأنكم معي من الابتداء " (يو15 :26و27)، " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (أع1 :8). ولذا فقد كان جوهر رسالتهم وكرازتهم هو الشهادة بما شاهدوه وعاينوه بأنفسهم، حيث يقول القديس يوحنا: " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح 000 ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملا " (1يو1:1-4)، ويقول أيضاً: " ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلّصا للعالم " (1يو4 :14). ويختم الإنجيل الرابع بقوله: " هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا. ونعلم أن شهادته حق " (يو21 :24). وكما يقول القديس بطرس بالروح: " لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته " (2بط16:1). وأيضاً: " وأوصانا أن نكرز للشعب ونشهد بان هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للأحياء والأموات " (أع10 :43)، كما يصف نفسه بـ " الشاهد لآلام المسيح وشريك المجد العتيد أن يعلن " (1بط5 :1).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

اختار الرب رسله ودعاهم هو نفسه بحسب إرادته ومشورته الإلهية وعلمه السابق، دون أن يسعوا هم لذلك ودون أن يكون لهم أي دخل في هذا الاختيار " أجابهم يسوع أليس أني أنا اخترتكم الأثني عشر وواحد منكم شيطان " (يو70:6) ، " ليس انتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم. لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي " (يو16:15)، " أنا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم " (يو15:16). وتلمذهم على يديه حوالي ثلاث سنوات ونصف عاشوا فيها معه وتعايشوا معه بصورة كاملة، فقد تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك " (مت19: 27؛مر10:28؛لو18:28)، أكلوا معه وشربوا، دخلوا معه وخرجوا، وكان هو، وليس سواه، بالنسبة لهم القدوة والمثال " احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني. لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب. فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم " (مت29:11)، رأوا كل أعماله بعيونهم وسمعوا كل ما قال وعلم ولمسوه بأيديهم، وسماهم بالقطيع الصغير (لو23:12)، وكان يعرفهم حتى قبل أن يوجدوا في أرحام أمهاتهم 

كقوله لهم " أنا أعلم الذين اخترتهم " (يو18:13)، وكقول القديس بولس " الذي أفرزني من بطن أمي ودعاني بنعمته " (غل15:1). 

وجهز الرب تلاميذه ورسله وعين معهم أيضا سبعين آخرين: " وبعد ذلك عيّن الرب سبعين آخرين أيضا وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتي " (لو10 :1). وجهزهم ليحملوا رسالته إلى العالم أجمع ويشهدوا له في كل مكان، فكشف لهم عن حقيقة شخصه الإلهي وسبب تجسده وظهوره للعالم، وكشف لهم أسرار ملكوت السموات وشرح لهم العهد القديم في مغزاه الروحي وفسر لهم كل ما سبق أن تنبأ به عنه أنبياء العهد القديم، وأعطاهم السلطان الرسولي كرسله وتلاميذه وشهود الحق، وأوصاهم أن لا يبدءوا الكرازة إلا بعد أن يحل عليهم الروح القدس:

(1) كشف الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه ورسله أسرار ملكوت السموات " وقال لهم لأنه قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات " (11:13)، سواء قبل صلبه أو بعد قيامته، فكان يعلمهم مع الجموع بأمثال ويفسر لهم وحدهم مغزى هذه الأمثال ويكشف لهم أسرار الملكوت: " أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت الله. وأما الباقين فبأمثال " (لو8 :10)، " قد كلمتكم بهذا بأمثال ولكن تأتى ساعة حين لا أكلمكم أيضا بأمثال بل أخبركم عن الآب علانية " (يو16 :25). وكشف لهم أسرار ملكوت الله في أمثال؛ الزارع والحنطة والزوان وحبة الخردل والخميرة والكنز المخفي واللؤلؤة الثمينة والشبكة المطروحة في البحر (مت13)، وبعد قيامته ظل يظهر لهم مدة أربعين يوماً كشف لهم فيها الأمور المختصة بملكوت السموات (أع3:1)، 

(2) وأحتفل معهم بعشاء الفصح، العشاء الأخير، والعشاء الرباني، وصنع لهم أول عشاء رباني بالخبز والخمر الذين هما ذبيحة العهد الجديد التي يقدمها ببذل نفسه وسفك دمه عن الجميع على الصليب " وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال: خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً: أشربوا هذا هو دمى الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت26 :26و27)، "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " (لو22 :19). 

(3) وكشف لهم عن حقيقة ذاته باعتباره ابن الله الحي، الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب، وتجلى لهم بمجد على الجبل، وكشف لهم كل ما سيحدث له من آلام وصلب وقيامة 

وحتى صعوده. وقد طوبهم ومدحهم لأنهم نالوا ما لم يناله قبلهم الأنبياء والأبرار والملوك، فقد كشف لهم عن ذاته وعن العلاقة بين الآب والابن ورأوا كلمة الله المتجسد، صورة الله غير المنظور، الله الظاهر في الجسد " والتفت إلى تلاميذه وقال كل شئ قد دفع إلى من أبي. وليس أحد يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآب ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له. والتفت إلى تلاميذه على انفراد وقال طوبي للعيون التي تنظر ما أنتم تنظرونه. لأني أقول لكم أن أنبياء كثيرين وملوكاً كثيرين أرادوا أن ينظروا ما أنتم تنظرون ولم ينظروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا " (لو10 :22-24).

(4) وفسر لهم العهد القديم في مغزاه الروحي، وشرح لهم كل ما سبق أن تنبأ به الأنبياء وكتب عنه في جميع أسفار العهد القديم: " ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب 000 أنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما مكتوب عنى في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب " (لو24 :27و45و46).

(5) ولأنهم كانوا تلاميذه ورسله وأنبيائه الذين أعدهم لنشر ملكوت السموات في المسكونة كلها لم يكن من الممكن أن يوع فيهم الإنجيل الحي ويتركهم لاجتهاداتهم البشرية، بل كان لابد أن يحفظهم من الشرير ويعصمهم من الخطأ ويتكلم على لسانهم بروحه القدوس حتى يكون كلامهم هو كلام الله وأعمالهم الكرازية هي أعمال سيدهم: " وأنا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد. روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه. وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم " (يو16:14و17)، " وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو26:14)، " ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون انتم أيضا لأنكم معي من الابتداء " (يو26:15)، " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق 000 ويخبركم بأمور آتية " (يو13:16). 

كما يتكلم على لسانهم " أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون. لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. لأن لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت19:10و20)، " بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس " (مر11:13)، " لان الروح القدس يعلمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن


تقولوه " (لو12:12)، " لأني أنا أعطيكم فماً وحكمةً لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها " (لو15:21).

ولذا أوصاهم أن لا يبدؤوا الكرازة ولا يتحركوا من أورشليم إلا بعد أن يحل عليهم الروح ليمكث فيهم ومعهم إلى الأبد ويعلمهم كل شيء ويذكرهم بكل ما عمله وعلمه لهم ويخبرهم بالأمور الآتية ويوحي إليه بإعلانات سمائية جديدة ويرشدهم إلى جميع الحق. ثم أكد عليهم بعد قيامته أن يبدءوا البشارة بالإنجيل بعد أن يحل الروح القدس عليهم وليس قبل ذلك: " وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبي. فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي " (لو49:24)، " وفيما هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذي سمعتموه مني. لان يوحنا عمد بالماء وأما انتم فستتعمّدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير " (أع1 :4و5). وقبل صعوده مباشرة قال لهم " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (أع8:1).

وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم حمل تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الإنجيل، البشارة السارة والخبر المفرح للعالم كله وكان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم ويقودهم ويرشدهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم؛ " فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة " (أع29:8)، " وبينما بطرس متفكر في الرؤيا قال له الروح " (أع19:10)، " فقال لي الروح أن اذهب " (أع12:11)، " وأشار بالروح " (أع28:11)، " لم يدعهم الروح " (أع7:16)، " كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " (اع15:22)، " كان وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب "، (أع25:18). ويستخدم القديس يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا عبارات " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ10:1)، " من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " (رؤ17:2)، " صرت في الروح " (رؤ2:4)، " يقول الروح " (رؤ13:14)، " فمضى بي بالروح " (رؤ3:17)، " وذهب بي بالروح " (رؤ10:21).

(6) ولأعدادهم لهذه المهمة الإلهية السامية، مهمة نشر إنجيل الملكوت زودهم بالسلطان الرسولي: " الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء. وكل ما تحلّونه على الأرض يكون محلولا في السماء " (مت18 :18)، وأيضاً " فقال لهم يسوع أيضا سلام لكم. كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا. ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح*​


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64709/#ixzz0gZFJ7XjB


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت " (يو20 :21-23).

**وأعطاهم السلطان لشفاء المرضى وإقامة الموتى وتطهير البرص وإخراج الشياطين (مت10 :28)، وأرسلهم، قبل الصلب والقيامة، في مهمات تدريبية، إعدادية، داخل إسرائيل (مت10 :6؛مر6 :7) فقط، وذلك لإعدادهم للإرسالية الكبرى إلى العالم أجمع بعد الصلب والقيامة وحلول الروح القدس (أع1 :8). وعادوا ليخبروه بكل ما فعلوه وعلموه وقالوا " يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك. فقال لهم رأيت شيطان ساقطاً مثل البرق من السماء. ها أنا أعطيكم سلطاناً لتدسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شئ. ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم بل أفرحوا بالحري أن أسماءكم قد كتبت في السموات " (لو10 :17-20).

وطلب منهم أن يصلوا باسمه ويطلبوا من الآب باسمه ووعدهم بأنه سيكون معهم إلى الأبد برغم صعوده إلى السموات جسدياً، وأن كل ما يطلبونه باسمه يفعله لهم: " لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " (مت18 :20)، " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين. يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة " (مر16 :17)، " ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن " (يو14 :13)، " أن سألتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله " (يو14 :14)، وأن الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب سيرسله باسمه " وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو14 :26)، " الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم " (يو16 :23). 

وأعلمهم مقدماً بما سيحدث لهم من متاعب وضيقات واضطهادات حتى الدم والاستشهاد " ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب. فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام. ولكن أحذروا من الناس لأنهم سيسلمونكم إلى مجالس وفي مجامعهم يجلدونكم. وتساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلى شهادة لهم وللأمم. فمتى أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون. لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم 000 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع لأجل اسمي. ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص. ومتى طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا إلى الأخرى 000 ليس التلميذ أفضل من المعلم ولا العبد أفضل من سيده 000 فلا تخافوهم. لن ليس مكتوم لن يستعلن ولا خفي لن يعرف. الذي أقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور. والذي تسمعونه 

في الأذن نادوا به على السطوح. ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها. بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم 000 وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاه 000 فلا تخافوا 000 فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف أنا أيضا به قدام أبي الذي في السموات. ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس أنكره أنا أيضا قدام أبي الذي في السموات 000 من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر منى فلا يستحقني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني ومن وجد حياته يضيعها. ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها. من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني " (مت10 :16-40).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

وهكذا أعلن المسيح لتلاميذه أسرار ملكوت السموات وأودع فيهم كل ما يختص بتجسده وغايته، أي جوهر الإنجيل، وصاروا هم حملة الإنجيل ومقدميه للعالم أجمع. فكرز وبشروا به للمسكونة كلها يقودهم الروح القدس، وكانوا خير شهود له، للمسيح، هدف وجوهر ومحور الإنجيل: " فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك " (أع32:2) ، " ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك " (أع15:3)، " ‎ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضا الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه " (أع32:5)، " ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم. الذي أيضا قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة " (أع39:10).

2 - عقيدة التلاميذ والرسل ولاهوتهم الذي كرزوا به: 

(1) الكرازة بما سبق أن تنبأ به العهد القديم عن شخص المسيح وفدائه للبشرية: كرز الرسل كما بينا أعلاه وكانت شهادتهم الأولى هي ما سبق أن تنبأ به العهد القديم عن شخص المسيح؛ وكانت أول عظة للقديس بطرس والرسل بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة هي: " أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال. يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم أيضا تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مسلّما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي آثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. الذي أقامه الله ناقضا أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يمسك منه. لأن داود يقول فيه كنت أرى الرب إمامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع. لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على رجاء. لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع

قدوسك يرى فسادا. عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك. أيها الرجال الأخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود انه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم. فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك. وإذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه. لأن داود لم يصعد إلى السموات. وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يمين حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك. فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت إسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا ومسيحا " (أع2 :22-35). وعندما واجه رؤساء اليهود في الهيكل قال لهم بالروح: " وأما الله فما سبق وأنبأ به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم المسيح قد تممه هكذا. فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب. ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. فان موسى قال للآباء أن نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من أخوتكم. له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. ويكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب. وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانبأوا بهذه الأيام. انتم أبناء الأنبياء والعهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلا لإبراهيم وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. إليكم أولا إذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره " (أع3 :18-26). وعندما صلى التلاميذ لأجل بطرس الذي كان قد وضع في السجن خاطبوا الرب بقولهم: " القائل بفم داود فتاك لماذا ارتجّت الأمم وتفكر الشعوب بالباطل. قامت ملوك الأرض واجتمع الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه. لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس الذي مسحته هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعيّنت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون " (أع4 :25-28).

وقال الشهيد استيفانوس لرجال اليهود في مجمعهم: " أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده آباؤكم وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا فانبأوا بمجيء البار الذي انتم الآن صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه " (أع7 :52). وشرح فيلبس المبشر للخصي الحبشي ما سبق أن تنبأ به اشعياء النبي عن آلام المسيح 

لأجل البشرية: " فبادر إليه فيلبس وسمعه يقرأ النبي اشعياء فقال ألعلك تفهم ما أنت تقرأ. فقال كيف يمكنني أن لم يرشدني احد. وطلب إلى فيلبس أن يصعد ويجلس معه. وأما فصل الكتاب الذي كان يقرأه فكان هذا. مثل شاة سيق إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. في تواضعه انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به لان حياته تنتزع من الأرض. فأجاب الخصي فيلبس وقال اطلب إليك. عن من يقول النبي هذا. عن نفسه أم عن واحد آخر. ففتح فيلبس فاه وابتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع " (أع8 :30-35).

وقال القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس قائد المئة الروماني وهو يبشره بالمسيح: " له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا " (أع10 :43). وخاطب القديس بولس اليهود في مجمع إنطاكية بيسيدية: " أيها الرجال الأخوة بني جنس إبراهيم والذين بينكم يتقون الله إليكم أرسلت كلمة هذا الخلاص. لان الساكنين في أورشليم ورؤساءهم لم يعرفوا هذا. وأقوال الأنبياء التي تقرأ كل سبت تمموها إذ حكموا عليه. ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يقتل. ولما تمموا كل ما كتب عنه انزلوه عن الخشبة ووضعوه في قبر. ولكن الله أقامه من الأموات. وظهر أياما كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى أورشليم الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب. ونحن نبشركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا أن الله قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم آذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضا في المزمور الثاني أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك. انه أقامه من الأموات غير عتيد آن يعود أيضا إلى فساد فهكذا قال أني سأعطيكم مراحم داود الصادقة. ولذلك قال أيضا في مزمور آخر لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا. لان داود بعدما خدم جيله بمشورة الله رقد وانضمّ إلى آبائه ورأى فسادا. فليكن معلوما عندكم أيها الرجال الأخوة انه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا. بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى. فانظروا لئلا يأتي عليكم ما قيل في الأنبياء " (أع13 :26-40).

وفي مجمع اليهود في تسالونيكي يقول الكتاب: " فدخل بولس إليهم حسب عادته وكان يحاجهم ثلاثة سبوت من الكتب موضحا ومبينا انه كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات. وان هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي أنا أنادي لكم به " (أع17 :2و3)‏. " لأنه كان باشتداد يفحم اليهود جهرا مبينا بالكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح " (أع18 :28). وشهد أمام

الملك اغريباس: " وأنا لا أقول شيئا غير ما تكلم الأنبياء وموسى انه عتيد أن يكون أن يؤلم المسيح يكن هو أول قيامة الأموات مزمعا أن ينادي بنور للشعب وللأمم " (أع26 : 23). وعندما أراد الذين كانوا وجوه اليهود في روما أن يعرفوا منه موضوع كرازته، يقول الكتاب: " فعيّنوا له يوما فجاء إليه كثيرون إلى المنزل فطفق يشرح لهم شاهدا بملكوت الله ومقنعا إياهم من ناموس موسى والأنبياء بأمر يسوع من الصباح إلى المساء. فاقتنع بعضهم بما قيل وبعضهم لم يؤمنوا " (أع28 :23).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

(2) شهادتهم للمسيح وعمله الفدائي والثالوث الأقدس: كان التلاميذ قبل الصليب والقيامة، كيهود أصلا، ينظرون للمسيح وكأنهم ينظرون " في مرآة في لغز " (1كو12:13). فبرغم أقواله الإلهية وأعماله التي تبرهن حقيقة شخصه الإلهي، فقد عرفوا بالخبرة أنه قادر على كل شيء (يو21:21ـ23)، وأنه يعلم كل شيء " يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيء " (يو17:21)، كما أكد لهم هذه الحقيقة هو ذاته " صدقوني أني في الآب والآب في وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يو11:14). ولكن كما يقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " وهذه الأمور لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولا " (يو16:12). فقد أغلقت أعينهم عن معرفة حقيقة شخصه في البداية، تدبيريا (لو16:24). وفي التجلي كشف لثلاثة منهم عن شيء من مجده عندما " تغيرت هيئته قدامهم وأضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور " (مت2:17).

وبعد قيامته من الأموات كانوا يعرفون أنه الرب، يقول الكتاب " ولم يجسر أحد من التلاميذ أن يسأله من أنت إذ كانوا يعلمون انه الرب " (يو12:21). وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم استنارت عقول التلاميذ وعيون أذهانهم (أف8:1)، فانفتحت أعينهم وعرفوا أنه الرب الموجود في كل مكان وزمان، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية فهو " الذي كان من البدء " (1يو1:1)، " في البدء كان الكلمة " (يو1:1)، الخالق، خالق الكون وما فيه " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان " (يو3:1)، الذي " فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى 000 الكل به وله قد خلق " (كو16:1). وأنه " رب الكل " (أع36:10)، " ورئيس الحياة " (أع15:3)، " الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا " (رو5:9). ومن ثم فقد قدموا له العبادة ووصفوا أنفسهم بأنهم عبيد له " بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح " (رو1:1)، " بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح " (في1:1)، " يعقوب عبد الله والرب يسوع المسيح " (يع1:1)، " سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله " (2بط1:1)،*​




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64709/#ixzz0gZFVODAd


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

وفي نفس الوقت تكلموا بالروح عن تجسده بظهوره في الجسد واتخاذه صورة العبد وظهوره للبشرية، في الجسد، كإنسان، حيث اشترك معنا في اللحم والدم " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس " (عب2:14)، بل وكان مجربا مثلنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية " مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية " (عب14
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





15). لكنهم لم يفصلوا ولم يميزوا في أحاديثهم، بالروح القدس، بين كونه الإله أو كونه ابن الإنسان، إنما تكلموا عن المسيح الواحد، الرب الواحد، الإله والإنسان، الإله المتجسد؛ " لأنه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح " (1تي5:2). فتكلموا عن رئيس الحياة الذي قتله اليهود " ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك " (أع15:3)، ورب المجد الذي صلب " لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد " (1كو8:2)، والله الذي أفتدى الكنيسة بدمه " كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه " (أع28:20)، وابن الإنسان الجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي (أع56:7)، والذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية " يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد " (عب8:13).

كما تكلموا بالروح القدس عن الثالوث الأقدس بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي تكلم بها الرب يسوع المسيح: " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " (مت19:28). يقول القديس بولس بالروح: " لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له. ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به " (1كو3 :16)، " لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد. بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه. لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. لان من من الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه. هكذا أيضا أمور الله لا يعرفها احد إلا روح الله " (1كو2 :8-11)، " نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم " (2كو13 :14)، ويقول القديس يوحنا: " فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا " (1يو1 :2). 

والروح القدس، روح الله، هو أيضا هو المسيح، ابن الله: " لأني اعلم أن هذا يأول لي 

إلى خلاص بطلبتكم ومؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح " (في19:1). " وأما انتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح أن كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم. ولكن أن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له " (رو8:9). " الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء. الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم. باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها " (1بط10:1و11). روح ابن الله " ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخا يا آبا الآب " (غل6:4). وفيما يلي نظرتهم للمسيح وحقيقة إيمانهم به:

(1) ابن الله والإله والله:

آمن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله بعد حلول الروح القدس بأنه ابن الله ولإله مساوي للآب في الجوهر وهو نفسه الله؛ كلمة الله، الله الظاهر في الجسد، الذي يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، صورة الله غير المنظور، بهاء مجده ورسم جوهرة، خالق الكون وكل ما فيه، فالكل فيه وبه وله قد خلق وهو مدبر كل الخليقة ورب الكل.

1 - جاء في افتتاحية الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قول الوحي الإلهي " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. فيه كانت الحياة " (يو1 :1-4).

والكلمة هنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح " والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً " (يو1 :14)، أو كما جاء في سفر الرؤيا " ويدعى أسمه كلمة الله " (رؤ19 :13).

ويتصف الكلمة هنا بأنه كان " في البدء - Εν ἀρχῇ - en archee "، ويستخدم هنا الضمير التام الناقص الذي يدل على اللا بداية في الماضي: أي الأزلي بلا بداية، وأنه " كان - ἦν - een "، " عند الله - πρὸς τὸν Θεόν "، في ذات الله، ككلمة الله الذاتي وعقله الناطق، وأنه كان هو ذاته " الله " و " كان الكلمة الله - καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος " أو " هو الله "، إلى جانب أنه الله الخالق ومصدر الحياة. وهنا يدعو الوحي " كلمة الله " بأنه هو " الله ذاته "، " Θεὸς - Theos ".

(2) وبعد قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموات وظهوره لتلاميذه، وبعد أن تأكد تلميذه توما حقيقة قيامته، أدرك بالروح القدس أن المسيح ليس مجرد إنسان، وفهم هاتفاً ومعترفاً بلاهوته قائلاً " ربى وإلهي " (يو20 :28)، " ὁ Κύριός μου καὶ ὁ Θεός μου - ho Kyrios ho Theos ". عرف أنه " الرب- Κύριός – Kyrios " و " الإله Θεὸς - Theos " واللقب الذي خاطب به توما السيد " ربى وإلهي " هو نفس لقب الله في القديم " يهوه إيلوهيم – الرب الإله – كيريوس ثيؤس – Kyrios Theos ".

وكما خاطب أنبياء العهد القديم الله بلقب " الرب الإله – يهوه إيلوهيم " والذي يحمل في ذاته كل معاني اللاهوت، وأهم ألقاب الله كالخالق والحي القيوم وكلى القدرة، وأيضاً " السيد الرب آدوناي يهوه " الذي يضيف إلى الألقاب السابقة لقب " السيد "، الرب، رب الكون وسيده والذي له السيادة عليه، هكذا خاطب توما الرب يسوع المسيح " ربى وإلهي " بالمعنى الكامل والذي للاهوت، الله، الخالق، الحي القيوم، كلى القدرة، ورب الكون وسيده.

وسجل الإنجيل هذا القول كحقيقة ثابتة، بل ومدح الرب يسوع المسيح توما على إيمانه هذا مؤكداً هذه الحقيقة، إلى جانب حقيقة قيامته: " لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا " (يو20 :29).

وقد تصور البعض، وزعموا بدون علم، أن ما قاله توما لم يكن إلا تعبيراً عن اندهاشه، مثلما نقول عندما نقف مندهشين أمام شيء مدهش "يا الله! يا إلهي! – O my God ". وقد فات هؤلاء ثلاث حقائق؛ هي أنه لم يكن اليهود سواء في القرن الأول الميلادي أو القرون السابقة للميلاد يستخدمون مثل هذا التعبير كعلامة للتعجب، كما كان اليهود يخشون استخدام أسماء الله حتى لا يقعوا تحت عقوبة التجديف على الله وهى الموت " لا تنطق باسم الرب (يهوه) إلهك باطلا لان الرب لا يبرئ من نطق باسمه باطلاً " (خر20 :7؛تث5 :11)، ولا يجب أن نتصور أن ما نستخدمه من تعبيرات اليوم هو نفس ما كان يستخدمه الناس منذ ألفي سنة، برغم اختلاف الزمان والمكان والبيئة والحضارة والدين وأساليب كل عصر.

3 - جاء في خطاب القديس بولس لأساقفة كنيسة أفسس " احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي أقتناها بدمه - του θεου ην περιεποιησατο δια του ιδιου αιματος " (أع20 :28). أي التي افتداها بدمه (the Church of God, which he hath purchased with his owne blood)، والذي أفتدى الكنيسة بدمه هو الرب يسوع المسيح " عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الأزمنة الأخيرة من أجلكم " (1بط1 :18-20).

الآية الأولى تقول أن الذي أفتدى الكنيسة بدمه هو " الله - θεου - God " والذي أفتدى الكنيسة بدمه هو الرب يسوع المسيح، وهنا إعلان صريح أن المسيح هو " الله – Theos ". ولكن " الله روح " (يو4 :24)، و " الروح ليس له لحم وعظام " (لو24 :39)، وهو نور وغير مرئي " ساكناً في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " (1تي6 :16)، وغير مدرك بالحواس، فكيف يفتدى الكنيسة بدمه؟ والإجابة هي أن كلمة الله الذي هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد (1تي3 :16)، أتخذ جسداً (يو1 :14)، أخذاً صورة عبد (في2 :6)، وجاء إلى العالم في الجسد (1يو4 :12)، ومن ثم تألم بالجسد (1بط4 :1)، وسفك دم هذا الجسد الذي أتخذه (عب10 :10)، ولكنه في حقيقته هو " الله "، " رب المجد " وكما يقول الوحي الإلهي " لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد - Κύριον τῆς δόξης τὸν " (1كو2 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

(4) وجاء في الرسالة إلى رومية " ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الإله المبارك (ὁ ὢν ἐπὶ πάντων Θεὸς εὐλογητὸς εἰς τοὺς αἰῶνας) إلى الأبد " (رو9 :5). وعبارة " حسب الجسد " تعنى أنه جاء من نسل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وداود " من جهة الجسد " (رو1 :3)، الذي اتخذه من مريم العذراء ابنه إبراهيم وابنه داود، وظهر فيه وجاء فيه إلى العالم. ولكنه في حقيقة هو " الكائن على الكل "، " ὁ ὢν - ho oon "، أي الذي فوق الكل، رب الكل، الإله المبارك، أو الله المبارك إلى الأبد. هو " الله - Θεὸς - Theos" ورب العالمين.

(5) جاء في الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاؤس " لأنه يوجد إله واحد (εἷς γὰρ Θεός -There is one God) ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح " (1تي2 :5). وهنا يقول الوحي أن المسيح بلاهوته هو " الإله الواحد "، ولكنه كإنسان، بناسوته هو الإنسان، فقد صار إنساناً بعد أن أتخذ جسداً وجاء إلى العالم في صورة العبد، لأنه وحده الذي يجمع في ذاته اللاهوت والناسوت.

(6) جاء في الرسالة إلى تيطس " منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد إلهنا العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه لكي يفدينا من كل إثم ويظهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً في أعمالٍ حسنةٍ " (تي2 :14). وفي هذه الآية يصف الوحي الإلهي الرب يسوع المسيح بـ " إلهنا العظيم " أو " الله العظيم ". وقد تصور البعض أن هناك انفصال بين " إلهنا العظيم " و " مخلصنا يسوع المسيح "! ولكن عند دراسة الآية والنظر إليها من جهتي اللغة وسياق الكلام (القرينة) يتضح للجميع أنه لا يوجد انفصال بين العبارتين، حيث يقول النص اليوناني: " τοῦ μεγάλου Θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν ᾿Ιησοῦ Χριστοῦ "، إذ أن الوحي الإلهي يستخدم أداة تعريف " الـ τοῦ – The " واحدة للاسمين " إلهنا العظيم " و " مخلصنا "، كما أن الآية التالية (ع 14) تبدأ بـ: " الذي (ὃς - hos) بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكي يفدينا من كل أثم "، وتستخدم الضمير " ὃς – hos – الذي "، مما يؤكد أن الحديث عن شخص واحد هو " إلهنا ومخلصنا العظيم يسوع المسيح "، أي تتحدث عن شخص واحد. ومن المعروف والمتوقع أن الظهور المنتظر هو لشخص المسيح وحده، وكما يقول الكتاب " ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح " (1تي6 :14).

(7) وجاء في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين " وأما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك " (عب1 :8). وفي هذه الآية يخاطب الابن الله " كرسيك يا الله - πρὸς δὲ τὸν υἱόν· ὁ θρόνος σου, ὁ Θεός"، يا " الله - ὁ Θεός - Theos "، وهو يعنى ملكوته الأبدي وأنه هو نفسه " الله – Θεός - Theos" رب العرش وملك الملك، وملك الملوك ورب الأرباب.

(8) وجاء في رسالة بطرس الثانية " سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله إلى الذين نالوا معنا إيماناً ثميناً مساوياً لنا ببر إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " (2بط1 :1). وهنا يصف الرب يسوع المسيح بـ " إلهنا ومخلصنا - τοῦ Θεοῦ ἡμῶν καὶ σωτῆρος ᾿Ιησοῦ Χριστοῦ ". وتكرر مثل هذا التعبير في هذه الرسالة مع استخدام كلمة " ربنا " كمرادف لـ " إلهنا "؛ " ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " (2بط1 :11)، " معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " (2بط2 :20؛3 :18)، "وصية ربنا ومخلصنا " (2بط3 :2). وهكذا فالرب يسوع المسيح هو " إلهنا – Θεός - Theos " و " ربنا – Κύριός – Kyrios " ومخلصنا.

(9) جاء في رسالة يوحنا الأولى " ونحن في الحق وفي أبنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الإله الحق (ὁ ἀληθινὸς Θεὸς) والحياة الأبدية (καὶ ζωὴ αἰώνιος) " (1يو5 :20). وفي هذه الآية يصف المسيح بـ " الإله الحق - ὁ ἀληθινὸς Θεὸς " و " الحياة الأبدية - καὶ ζωὴ αἰώνιος ". فهو الذي قال عن نفسه أنه " القدوس الحق " (رؤ2 :7)، كما وصف سفر الرؤيا الآب أيضاً بـ " السيد القدوس والحق " (رؤ6 :10)، وقال المسيح عن نفسه أيضاً " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة " (يو14 ك16)، وقد وصف بـ " كلمة الحياة " (1يو1:1)، و " الحياة الأبدية " (1يو1 :12)، والتي كانت عند الآب. ومن الناحية اللغوية تشير العبارة " هذا هو " بصورة طبيعية وفعلية إلى المسيح، الابن، أبنه يسوع المسيح، الذي هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية.

والخلاصة: هي أن العهد الجديد يعلن لنا أن المسيح هو " إله " و " الإله " و " الله "، رب المجد، الإله العظيم، الله المبارك، الذي على الكل، والذي فيه وبه وله خلق الكل.

(2) أسم يسوع هو جوهر ومحور العبادة: كان المسيح بالنسبة لهم هو المسجود له من جميع الخليقة: " وأعطاه (أي الآب) أسم فوق كل أسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض " (في2 :10و11)، فهو " فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل أسم " (أف1 :21). كما أنه " إلهنا العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " (تي2 :13)، و " الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية " (1يو5 :20)، و " الألف والياء البداية والنهاية، الأول والآخر " (رؤ22 :13)، و " الكائن على الكل الإله المبارك إلى الأبد " (رو9 :5).

(3) هو محور الإيمان وموضوعه: وكما كان الله، يهوه، في العهد القديم هو محور الإيمان وموضوعه، آمنوا أن " أسم يسوع " هو الاسم السامي الذي يفوق كل أسم والذي هو فوق كل أسم وبرغم التجسد واتخاذه صورة العبد إلا أنه " جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي صائراً أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث أسماً أفضل منهم 000 ولتجسد له كل ملائكة الله " (عب1 :4و6)، لأن الفرق بين الملائكة وبين يسوع هو الفرق بين المخلوق والخالق " وعن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته رياحاً وخدامه لهيب نار. وأما عن الابن يقول كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور " (عب1 :7و8). 

وكان " أسم يسوع " وسيظل الاسم الذي له المجد والعظمة كما يقول القديس بولس بالروح: " لكي يتمجد أسم ربنا يسوع المسيح فيكم وأنتم فيه بنعمة إلهنا والرب يسوع المسيح " (2تس1 :12). وكما يقول سفر الأعمال: " وكان أسم الرب يسوع يتعظم " (أع19 :10). فهو " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله اختلاساً لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع*​



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64709/#ixzz0gZFiznl8


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*حتى الموت موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه أسماً فوق كل أسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب " (في2 :6-11).

وجاء في الرسالة إلى رومية: " إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت لأن القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص. لأن الكتاب يقول كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى000 لأن رباً واحداً للجميع غنياً لجميع الذين يدعون به. لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص " (رو10 :9-13). " من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا " (أع10 :43). وكان شعار الكنيسة في بشارتها بالإنجيل في المسكونة كلها: " أمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك " (أع16 :31). " وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص " (أع4 :12). " هذا هو رب الكل " (أع10 :36)، " لأن رباً واحداً للجميع " (رو10 :12)، " ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به " (1كو8 :6).

كان الهدف الأول للبشارة والكرازة في العهد الجديد هو الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح ونشر أسمه في كل المسكونة. قال القديس بطرس بالروح: " له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا " (أع10 :43). وكذلك الإيمان بلاهوته وكونه ابن الله كما جاء في خاتمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا: " أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو20 :31)، وكذلك رسالته الأولى: " أكتب هذا إليكم أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله " (1يو5 :13).

(4) الإيمان بأنه مرسل الرسل والأنبياء والملائكة: وآمنوا أنه هو الذي يرسل الملائكة والأنبياء والرسل والمبشرين للإعلان عنه والبشارة والكرازة باسمه وبتعاليمه ووصاياه في كل المسكونة: " الذي نزل هو الذي صعد فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل. وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلا والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاه والبعض معلمين " (أف4 :10و11)، سر المسيح: " الذي في أجيال أخر لم يعرف به بنو البشر كما قد أعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح " (أف3 :5و6).

وهو الذي يعطي تلاميذه ورسله فما وكلاما وحكمة، كما قال: " لأني أنا أعطيكم فما 

-وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يناقضوها أو يقاوموها " (لو21 :1). ولذا يسبحون ويترنمون له " لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى وأنتم بكل حكمة معلمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعض بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية بنعمة مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب. وكل ما عملتم بقول أو بفعل الكل باسم الرب يسوع المسيح " (كو3 :13و14). والسبب هو أنهم خدامه باعتباره الرب: " لأنكم تخدمون الرب المسيح " (كو2 :24).

وكان عليهم أن يحتملوا الآلام بسببه ولأجله وباسمه: قال القديس بطرس له: " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك ". " فأجاب يسوع وقال الحق أقول لكم ليس أحد ترك بيتاً أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أباً أو أماً أو امرأة أو أولاداً أو حقولاً لأجلى ولأجل الإنجيل إلا ويأخذ مئة ضعف الآن في هذا الزمان بيوتاً وأخوة وأخوات وأمهات وأولاداً وحقولاً مع اضطهادات وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الأبدية " (مر10 :28-30). ولذا فلما جلد التلاميذ في مجمع اليهود " أوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع " (أع5 :28)، " ولكنهم ذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل أسمه " (أع5 :41). كما قيل عن بولس وسيلا: " رجلين قد بذلا أنفسهما لأجل أسم ربنا يسوع المسيح " (أع15 :46). وقال القديس بولس: " أنى مستعد ليس أن أربط فقط بل أن أموت أيضاً في أورشليم لأجل أسم الرب يسوع " (أع21 :12). " من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح. أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عرى أم خطر أم سيف. كما هو مكتوب أننا من أجلك نمات كل النهار. قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح. ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا. فأنى متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة أخرى تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا " (رو8 :35-39).

(5) بالإيمان باسمه تغفر الخطايا: يقول القديس بطرس بالروح: " له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا " (أع10 :43). ويقول القديس يوحنا: " أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد غفرت لكم خطاياكم لأجل اسمه " (1يو2 :12)، ولما وعظ بطرس الرسول أول عظة له بعد حلول الروح القدس سأل الكثيرون من الذين نخسوا في قلوبهم الرسل " ماذا نصنع " فقال لهم: " توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس " (أع2 :37و38).

(6) وباسم يسوع تجرى قوات وعجائب وتخرج الشياطين: قبل صعوده مباشرة قال لتلاميذه ورسله: " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. يحملون حيات وأن شربوا سماً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون " (مر16 :17و18). وهكذا خرج الرسل مزودين بالسلطان الذي أعطاه لهم فصنعوا باسمه قوات وعجائب ومعجزات فشفي بطرس ويوحنا أعرج من بطن أمه قائلين: " باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وأمشى " (أع3 :6). ولما سأل رؤساء الكهنة بطرس ويوحنا: " بأية قوة وبأي اسم صنعتما أنتما هذا؟ " (أع4 :7)، قال لهم بطرس: " أنه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى000 وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحاً " (أع4 :10). كماً أخرج القديس بولس الروح النجس من العرافة قائلاً: " أنا آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح أن تخرج منها فخرج في تلك الساعة " (أع16 :8).

(7) عدم التجديف على اسمه: ونظرا لعظمة اسم يسوع المسيح في نظر تلاميذ المسيح ورسله فقد حذروا من المؤمنين من التسبب في التجديف على اسمه يعقوب الرسول بالروح عن الأشرار: " أما هم يجدفون على الاسم الحسن الذي دعي به عليكم " (يع2 :7). وقال القديس بولس بالروح: " وليتجنب الإثم كل من يسمى اسم المسيح " (2تي2 :19).

(8) ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب: كما آمنوا بحسب ما أعلنه لهم الروح القدس أنه رب الكون وإلهه، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب، فيقول الكتاب: " وله على ثويه وعلى فخذه أسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " (رؤ19 :16)، " وهؤلاء سيحاربون الحمل، والحمل سيغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك " (رؤ17 :14)، " ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به " (1كو8 :6)، " ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الإله المبارك إلى الأبد " (رو9 :5)، " إلهنا ومخلصنا العظيم يسوع المسيح " (تي2 :13).

(9) المعبود: دعى تلاميذ المسيح ورسله أنفسهم عبيداً له وقدموا له الإكرام وكل ما يتعلق ويليق به وعبادته كرب الكون المعبود. فقال له توما: " ربى والهي " (يو20 :28)، وهذا يعنى عبادته كإله ورب العالمين. وجاء في افتتاحيات رسائل الرسل إعلان أجماعهم على أنهم عبيد له للمسيح:

V " يعقوب عبد يسوع المسيح " (يع1 :1).

V " يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح " (يه1).


V " بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح " (2بط1:1).

V " بولس عبد يسوع المسيح " (رو1:1).

V " بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح " (في1:1).

V " بطرس الذي منكم عبد المسيح " (كو4 :12).

ويقول القديس بولس بالروح: " لأن من دعى في الرب وهو عبد فهو عتيق الرب. كذلك أيضاً الحر المدعو هو عبد للمسيح. قد اشتريتم بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيداً للناس " (1كو7 :22). جميع تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يعلنون أنهم عبيد للمسيح ويقول القديس بولس الرسول بالروح: " لا تصيروا عبيداً للناس "، مما يؤكد أن يسوع المسيح ليس مجرد إنسان ولكنه الرب الإله، المعبود، رب الكل، رب العالمين. والقديس يوحنا يقول بالروح في افتتاحية سفر الرؤيا: " إعلان يسوع المسيح الذي أعطاه الله إياه ليرى عبيده ما لابد أن يكون مرسلاً بيد ملاكه لعبده يوحنا " (رؤ1:1). فهو رب الملائكة والبشر.

وفي نفس الوقت الذي يدعو فيه الرسل أنفسهم وبقية المؤمنين والخلائق عبيد للمسيح يدعون أنهم عبيد الله (رؤ19 :10؛22 :9)، والشريعة تنص على أنه لا عبادة ولا سجود لغير الله " الرب إلهك تتقي وإياه تعبد وباسمه تحلف " (تث6 :13)، " للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد " (مت4 :10). وهم كيهود، في الأصل، يعلمون ذلك جداً مما يدل على إيمانهم بإلوهية يسوع المسيح وأنه " الرب "، رب العالمين كما قال القديس بطرس الرسول بالروح: " يسوع المسيح. هذا هو رب الكل " (أع10 :36)، و " رئيس الحياة " (أع3 :15). 

(10) الرب يسوع هو المسجود له: والمعبود بالطبع يقدم له السجود، والسجود محرم لغير الله كما أوضحنا أعلاه. ولما حاول القديس يوحنا أن يسجد للملاك في الرؤيا قال له الملاك: " أنظر أنا عبد معك ومع أخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع المسيح أسجد لله " (رؤ19 :10؛22 :9)، ولما حاول كرنيليوس أن يسجد للقديس بطرس منعه قائلاً: " قم أنا أيضاً إنسان " (أع10 :25). والقديس بولس يقول بالروح: " ولتسجدوا له كل ملائكة الله " (عب1 :6)، وأيضاً " لأننا جميعاً سنقف أمام كرسي المسيح لأنه مكتوب حي أنا يقول الرب أنه ستجثو لي كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد الله " (رو14 :10و11). وأيضا: " لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض " (في2 :10).


(11) وتقدم له الصلوات: كان الرب يسوع قد قال لتلاميذه ورسله: " حيثما أجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " (مت18 :20)، ولما أرادوا اختيار بديلا ليهوذا صلوا للرب يسوع قائلين: " أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين أنت من هذين الاثنين أيا اخترته " (أع1 :24). وصلى القديس بولس إليه ضارعاً أن يخلصه من شوكة الجسد: " من جهة هذه تضرعت إلى الرب ثلاث مرات أن يفارقني. فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل. فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل على قوة المسيح " (2كو12 :7-9). ويشكره لأنه قواه " وأنا أشكر ربنا الذي قواني " (1تي1 :12). والصلاة إليه تؤكد حضوره في كل مكان وزمان كما وعد: " وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر " (مت28 :19).
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله

(12) يسوع يعطى القوة والغلبة: بينا أعلاه أن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله آمنوا أنه هو الذي يرسل الرسل والأنبياء والخدام والمبشرين كما يرسل ملائكته من السماء. وعندما يرسلهم يعطيهم القوة والغلبة على العالم: 

V " فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل على قوة المسيح " (2كو12 :9).

V " وأنا أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا الذي قواني " (كو1 :29).

V " المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد 000 الذي لأجله أتعب أيضاً مجاهراً بحسب عمله الذي يعمل بقوة " (كو1 :29). 

V " أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني " (في4 :13). 

V " وأنا أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا الذي قواني " (1تي1 :12).

V " ولكن الرب وقف وقواني لكي تتم بي الكرازة " (2تي4 :17).

هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين تلاميذ المسيح ورسله يشهدون لكونه إله والله
V " لأني لا أجسر أن أتكلم عن شيء مما لم يفعله المسيح بواسطتي " (رو15 :18).

فالرب يسوع هو الذي يعمل الأنبياء والرسل بقوته، يعمل فيهم وبهم، فهم رسله وخدامه وعبيده الذين يعملون كل شيء بأمره، وهم ليسوا رسل أو خدام بشر ولكنهم رسل وخدم رب العالمين " بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان بل بيسوع المسيح والآب " (غل1 :1)، وأيضاً " أعرفكم أيها الأخوة الإنجيل الذي بشرت به أنه ليس بحسب إنسان. لأني لم أقبله من عند إنسان ولا علمته. بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح " (غل1 :11و12). ويسبق هذا بقوله أنه هو " عبد للمسيح " (ع10). أنه لم يقبل رسالته من إنسان ولكن من الرب يسوع الذي هو 

" الله ظهر في الجسد " (1تي3 :16). والذي " إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله اختلاساً لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان " (في2 :6و7). فهو رب الكل وخالق الكل: " الكل به وله قد خلق " (كو1 :16).*


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t64709/#ixzz0gZFuvcjL


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

هل ولد المسيح بالخطيه الجديه؟!
​المصدر:
من كتاب مسيحنا من هو ؟ ومن هو مسيح السبتيين ؟
للانبا موسى اسقف الشباب

أ-هذه هرطقه كبرى لان الكتاب يقول :

*لنا رئيس كهنه عظيم....بلا خطيه (عب 4 : 14 ، 5)
*جعل الذى لم يعرف خطيه , خطيه لاجلنا ,لنصير نحن بر الله فيه 
(2كو 5 : 21)
*افتديتم ....بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس(ابط 1 : 18 ، 19) 
*الذى لم يفعل خطيه , ولا وجد فى فمه مكر 
( 1 بط 2 : 22)

ب- ولو كان السيد المسيح مولودا بالخطيه الجديه 
, لما صار صالحا لفدائنا , لان مواصفات الفادى المعروفه هى :
1-ان يكون انسانا : لان الانسان هو الذى اخطأ 

2-وان يموت : لان اجرة الخطيه موت 

3-وان يكون غير محدود : لان عقاب خطيه ادم كان غير محدود . اذ ان الخطيه موجهة نحو الله غير محدود .

4-ان يكون بلا خطيه :لان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه , 
فلو كان السيد المسيح مولودا بالخطيه الجديه ,
لكان فى حاجه مثلنا الى من يفديه 

5-ان يكون خالقا :ليستطيع تجديد الانسان مرة اخرى.


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t20067/#ixzz0gZGAr6G1


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


سؤال ان كان المسيح هو الله كيف يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة
​*يقول لوقا الإنجيلى :" و أما يسوع فكان يتقدم ( ينمو ) فى الحكمة و القامة و النعمة عند الله و الناس " ( لو 2: 52 – انظر لو 2: 40 ) .*
*الرد للمتنيح الأنبا يؤنس اسقف الغربية المتنيح*
*السيد المسيح من حيث هو الاقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث القدوس ، و كلمة الله الأزلى و حكمته ... لم يكن يكتسب شيئاً من الحكمة بالتعليم من مصدر خارج عن ذاته ، لأنه لم يكن بحاجة إلى ذلك ، فهو " الذى صار لنا حكمة من الله و براً و قداسة و فداء ً " ( 1 كو1 : 30 ).. و المسيح كما يقول بولس الرسول هو " قوة الله و حكمة الله " ( 1 كو1 : 24 ) .لكن فى هذا النص ينحصر الكلام عن مخلصنا على صفاته الناسوتية دون اللاهوتية ... فما دام سيدنا قد اتخذ لاهوته ناسوتاً كاملاً ، و اتحد به اتحاداً كاملاً بغير افتراق ، فهذا الناسوت ما دام حقيقياً – و ليس خيالاً كما نادى بعض الهراطقة – فلابد أن ينمو و يكبر ، و يصير لإلى قامة ملء الإنسان ... هذا من جهة – و من جهة أخرى فما دام سيدنا قد اتخذ لاهوته ناسوتاً كاملاً من جسد و نفس ناطقة ، فالنفس الناطقة بصفتها نفساً إنسانية تنمو هى أيضاً فى المعرفة الطبيعية كما تنمو نفس كل إنسان ، و تزداد فى المعرفة و فى الحكمة الإنسانية بنمو القوى العاقلة و بازدياد الخبرات و المدركات الحسية التى تنتقل إلى داخل النفس عن طريق الحواس . و يجب الإشارة هنا إلى نقطة فى غاية فى غاية الأهمية و هى أن السيد المسيح من حيث خصائص طبيعته الناسوتية و مقومتها و تكوينها و قابليتها لسائر الاحساسات من جوع و عطش و تعب و ألم .. إلخ ، و لجميع العواطف و المشاعر و الانفعالات من حب و عطف و فرح و حزن و غضب ... إلخ ، فإنه له المجد اشترك فى هذا كله معنا بناسوته كاملا ً ... و إذا كنا نقول هذا من جهة الاحساسات و العواطف ، فالأمر كذلك من حيث العلم الطبيعى . فالسيد المسيح – من حيث ناسوته الكامل – خضع لكل ما يسرى على الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة خضوعاً تدبيراً ... و حينما يذكر الإنجيل المقدس أن السيد المسيح كان يتقدم فى الحكمة و القامة و النعمة , فما ذلك إلا لكى يبين أن نفساً بشرية تتصف بالحكمة و تقتبل النعمة مع تقدم السن و القامة و تطور النمو الجسمانى ... أكا من جهة النعمة فإن كانت هى فضل الله مفاضاً على طبعنا البشرى ، فهى ليست كذلك فى المسيح . و أنما النعمة فى المسيح هى مجد الله ظاهراً فيه ، و فضل الله على الجنس البشرى معلناً فى شخص المسيح و ما قام به لأجلنا . و يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى – أكبر من ناضل ضد الأريوسيين الذين أنكروا لاهوت المسيح – ان هذا النص أنما يؤكد بشرية ابن الله الكلمة و ناسوته .. و قد وضع أثناسيوس هذا النص مع مثيله من نصوص أخرى تؤكد إنسانية المسيح الكاملة ، مثل سؤال المسيح عن مكان دفن لعازر " أين وضعتموه " ( يو 11: 34 ) و مثل سؤاله لتلاميذه فى معجزة إشباع الخمسة الآف من خمسة أرغفة و سمكتين " كم رغيفاً عندكم " ( مر6: 38 ) .. فأن هذه الأسئلة مثل سؤال الله لآدم " أين أنت " ( تك 3: 9 ) ، فأنها لا تدل على جهل الله ، بل تعنى ما حدث لآدم . إن معنى هذه الآية يجب أن يبنى على أساس ما جاء فى ( يو 1: 14 ) " الكلمة صار جسداً و حل بيننا " و لأ، الكلمة تجسد ، أصبح من الضرورى ألا نظن أن الكلمة الذى هو حكمة الله ( 1 كو 1: 30 ) ، يتقدم فى الحكمة أو أن المسيح الذى أخذنا نحن جميعاً من ملئه نعمة فوق نعمة ( يو 1: 16 ) ، يحتاج إلى النعمة ... *
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين سؤال ان كان المسيح هو الله كيف يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة
*إذن الذى يتقدم و ينمو هو الجسد حسب قوانين الجسد ، لأن التجسد لم يقض على قوانين الحياة الإنسانية ، و أنما تركها كما هى .. *
*يؤكد القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى أن تقدم القامة فى المسيح كان يعنى تقدم اعلان الوهية الابن . اى تناسب النمو الجسدى مع نمو الاعلان نفسه *


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t16433/#ixzz0gZGQtrzc


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

ما هو أصل ومعنى الاسم "يسوع المسيح"؟
​المصدر:
http://www.thegrace.com/answers/thename.htm

*ما هو أصل ومعنى الاسم "يسوع المسيح"؟ *​*كلمة "يسوع" تعني "الله مخلص". ولقد سمى المسيح باسم "يسوع" حسب قول الملاك ليوسف في الإنجيل كما كتبه متى 20:1ـ23 ، "يا يوسف ابن داودava-kyrillos.com لا تخف أن تأتي بمريم عروسك إلى بيتك، لأن الذي هو حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس. فستلد ابناً, وأنت تسميه يسوع، لانه هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم". حدث هذا كله ليتم ما قاله الرب بلسان النبي القائل (إشعياء النبي): "ها إن العذراء تحبل، وتلد ابنا، ويدعى عمانوئيل أي "الله معنا".

أما اسم "المسيح" فيشير إلى "المسيا"، الملك الممسوح، الذي تنبأ عن مجيئه أنبياء العهد القديم بأنه سيأتي ليحرر وينقذ اليهود وكذلك جميع الأمم، وأنه سيأتي أيضا لحكم العالم. ولقد أتم الرب يسوع المسيح بمجيئه الاول جميع النبوآت الواردة في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس عن مجيئه لخلاص العالم. ولسوف يتم باقي النبوات عند مجيئه الثاني ليحكم العالم. وكلمة "الممسوح" كانت تشير أصلا إلى رئيس الكهنة أو الملك الذي كان يمسح، أو يدهن بالزيت المقدس عند تعيينه.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين ما هو أصل ومعنى الاسم "يسوع المسيح"؟

ولقد أعلن يسوع أنه المسيا ـ أو المسيح المنتظر ـ في الإنجيل كما كتبه مرقس 61:14ـ62 ، "... فعاد رئيس الكهنة يسأله، فقال: "أأنت المسيح، ؟
فقال يسوع: أنا هو. وسوف ترون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة، ثم آتياً على سحب السماءava-kyrillos.com".​*


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t19956/#ixzz0gZGdkeYu


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


سؤال هام ان كن المسيح هواله فلماذا قال الهي الهي لماذا تركتني
​*و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلاً إيلى إيلى لما شبقتنى أى إلهى إلأهى لماذا تركتنى ( تخليت عنى ) " *
*الرد للمتنيح الأنبا يؤنس اسقف الغربية*​*( مت 27: 46 ) . عبارة : " الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى " هى مطلع المزمور الثانى و العشرين لداود , و فيه يصف بروح النبوة بالتفصيل أحداث الصليب : ثقب يديه و رجليه , اقتراعهم على ثيابه و غير ذلك من الأمور التى تجعل الإنسان يحس و كأن النبى كان حاضراً بنفسه أحداث الصليب ... إن هذه العبارة تثير صعوبتين : الصعوبة الأولى ، كيف يكلم المسيح الله و يناديه بقوله الهى الهى ... و الصعوبة الثانية هى صعوبة الترك . فهل ترك اللاهوت الناسوت ؟!! و هذا التعبير يستند إليه القائلين بطبيعتين فى المسيح . أما عن الصعوبة الأولى فلها إجابتان : أولاً : إن المسيح بهذه العبارة يذكر اليهود بالمزمور الثانى و العشرين و فيه كل أحداث الصليب .و كأنه يقول لهم ارجعوا إلى هذا المزمور فتجدوا كل شئ عن صلبى لأنه من الواضح أن داود لم تثقب يداه و رجلاه و غير ذلك مما جاء فى المزمور . ثانياً : إن المسيح له المجد و إن كان هو الله ظاهراً فى الجسد . لكنه يمكنه أن يخاطب لاهوت الآب أو اللاهوت المتحد به بقوله إلهى . و هو نفسه قال لمريم المجدلية بعد قيامته " لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى . و لكن إذهبى الى اخوتى و قولى لهم انى أصعد إلى أبى و ابيكم و إلهى و إلهكم " ( يو 20: 17 ) . و لو كان المسيح مجرد إنسان لقال لها : " أصعد إلى أبينا و إلهنا " . و لكن قوله أبى و أبيكم و إلهى و إلهكم يظهر بوضوح أن صلته بأبيه غير بقية البشر و كذلك إلهى و إلهكم !! لا مانع من القول إن اللاهوت هو إله الناسوت , و إن كان متحداً به ... فالمسيح من حيث هو إنسان يمكنه أن يخاطب اللاهوت – سواء لاهوت الآب الذى هو لاهوت الابن الذى هو لاهوت الروح القدس – و هو اللاهوت الحال به و المتحد به بقوله إلهى .. لان سيدنا المسيح اتخذ له ناسوتاً كاملاً من جسد و نفس ناطقة و ناسوت المسيح ناسوت مخلوق و خالقه هو اللاهوت المتحد به الذى يملاْ السماء و الأرض ... فإذا خاطب الناسوت اللاهوت يخاطبه إلهى . و لا صعوبة فى ذلك لأن الناسوت كامل و له كل الصفات الناسوتية . و الاتحاد بين اللاهوت و الناسوت لم يبطل صفات الناسوت أو يعطلها . أما الصعوبة الثانية فنقول فيها إن الترك المشار إليه فى النص ليس تركاً جوهرياً و إنما هو ترك أدبى . و الآم الصليب وقعت على الناسوت طبيعياً , و فى نفس الوقت وقعت على اللاهوت أدبياً ... و معنى العبارة : لماذا تركتنى للألم بينما هو لم يتركه تماماً مثلما يقول طفل يحمله أبوه أ/ام طبيب يجرى له جراحة بسيطة . فيصرخ الطفل و يقول : يا بابا ليه سايبنى ؟ إن الأب لم يتركه بل هو ممسك به و يحتضنه ، لكن المعنى أنه تركه للألم ... و على أية الحالات فإن هذه العبارة تعنى أ، الآلام التى احتملها المسيح على الصليب كاتنت آلاماً حقيقية و شديدة ، و ليس كما ادعى بعض الهراطقة أن ناسوته كان خيالياً . و ان هذا الناسوت بعد اتحاده باللاهوت لازال ناسوتاً كاملاً محتفظاً بكل صفاته . و لو كان اللاهوت ترك الناسوت فى تلك اللحظة أو فارقه مفارقة جوهرية لكان معنى ذلك أن الفداء لم يتم , و أن الصلب كان صلباً واقعاً على الناسوت وحده . و من ثم يكون للصليب قيمة " كفارية " أبدية كالتى صارت له بالفعل . و لو ترك اللاهوت الناسوت لكان معنى ذلك الذى صلب من أجل البشر إنسان . و كيف يقول الكتاب المقدس عن دم المسيح انه أزلى ( عب 9: 14 ) , و انه دم الله كما يقول بولس الرسول لقسوس أفسس أن يهتموا برعاية كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه (أع 30: 28 ) فإذا كان الدم الذى سال على الصليب يوصف بأنه دم الله فكيف يجوز قول ذلك ما لم يكن اللاهوت متحداً بالناسوت وقت الصلب أيضاً!! *



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t16290/#ixzz0gZJgJrcI


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح
​*مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح​


عندما نفكر فى الشهادة المعصومة والغير مغلوطة التى تقدمها لنا الكتب عن شخص يسوع المسيح فإننا نجد مقاطع وأجزاء كثيرة تؤكد ألوهية المسيح. فعلى سبيل المثال لدينا النبوات عن المسيا فى مزمور 2: 7، 12 يتكلم عن المسيح كابن الله ومزمور 110: 1 يعلن إنه الرب وفى مزمور 45: 6 وأشعيا 9: 6 يتكلم عنه أنه الله. ثم هناك المقاطع الإرشادية كما فى يوحنا 1:1،14 تقول عنه أنه الكلمة وأن الكلمة الله والكلمة صار جسداً. وفيلبى 2:5-11 تحدثنا أنه كان فى صورة الله. وكذلك عبرانيين 1:2-3 وكولوسى 1: 15 تعلن "أنه هو صورة الله الغير منظور" وعبرانيين 1: 8 تقول صراحة أنه هو الله وتيموثاوس الأولى 3: 16 تؤكد أنه "الله ظهر فى الجسد". 

ولدينا أيضا الحكايات المسرودة كما فى مرقس 2: 27-28 ولوقا 5: 20 ويوحنا 11: 43-44 وحكايات أخرى كثيرة تؤكد أن المسيح إمتلك قدرات مقصورة على اللهو من بينها أنه هو رب السبت وقدرته على غفران الخطايا وإقامة الموتى! وأنا أؤمن إيماناً عميقاً أنه إلى جانب قيامته من بين الأموات فإن يسوع بمقولة "أنا هو" أعطانا أوضح التأكيدات والبراهين على ألوهيته. ففى هذه العبارة نجد كلمات المسيح ذاته عن حقيقة ماهيته. وفيها نجد الإله المتجسد يعلن عن ذاته. وسأحاول أن أقدم هذه الحقيقة بمساعدة القديس يوحنا الرسول الذى كان شاهداً وسجل كلمات المسيح بالإضافة إلى عدد من اللاهوتيين البارزين. 

وبداية أقرر أن الدوافع الغير معلنة التى من أجلها كتب القديس يوحنا الرسول إنجيله عن السيد المسيح موجودة فى إصحاح عشرين آية 30-31 . وفيها يعلن يوحنا بوضوح : "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بأسمه." و بهذا نرى أن يوحنا له هدفان. الأول هو إعلانى فهو يسعى أن يكشف ويوضح أن "يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله" والثاني هو تبشيرى إذ يريد أن يعرف الناس حقيقة المسيح "حتى تكون لهم حياة باسمه". والآن هدف هذه المقالة هو إلقاء الضوء على هدف يوحنا الأول. 

كما رأينا، يوحنا يسعى لإثبات أن "يسوع هو المسيح، ابن الله ومخلص العالم" (4: 42) وللوصول إلى هذا الهدف هو يستخدم عدة أشياء، منها على سبيل المثال، شهادة الشهود أمثال يوحنا المعمدان (1: 29 و 32-36) شهادة المرأة السامرية لأهل مدينتها (4: 39-42) ويسوع (8: 13-14) و الله نفسه (8: 17 ، 12: 28-30) وروايات عن حياة المسيح ودعوته وأعماله، وتضمنت أيضاً الكثير من عظاته وأيضا موته وقيامته. كما قدم لنا أو سجل العديد من المعجزات التى صنعها المسيح والتى سجلتها أيضا الأناجيل الأخرى. ولكن يوحنا هو الوحيد بين كل كتبة الإنجيل الذى أعطى بيانا عن عظات المسيح التى ألقت الضوء على معنى الرسالة من المعجزات التى تمت. ولذلك استخدم يوحنا الكلمة اليونانية semeion وتعنى آية بدل من مجرد كلمة dunamis أى معجزة. 

ولقد تضمنت بعض هذه العظات مقولة "أنا هو" مثل: "أنا هو خبز الحياة" (6: 35) و "أنا هو القيامة و الحياة" وأما بقية المقولات فقد تضمنتها أحاديثه مع العامة (8: 12) والفريسيين (10: 7،9،11) وأيضاً تلاميذه (14: 6 و 15: 1). 

كما أريد أن ألفت نظر القارئ إلى الكلمات اليونانية “ego eimi” وترجمتها (أنا هو). وكما يقول ليون موريس: "يسوع يستخدم "أنا هو" كجملة توكيدية لتوضيح تعاليم هامة عن شخصه. فى اللغة اليونانية عادة لا يذكر إسم االمبتدأ إذ أن صيغة الفعل توضح المبتدأ. ولكن إذا رغب فى تأكيد المبتدأ فيستخدم الضمير المناسب. والذى يوضح أهمية هذه النقطة فى إنجيل يوحنا هو أننا نجد إستخدام مماثل فى الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم. فنجد أن المترجمين إستخدموا الصيغة التوكيدية عندما كانوا ينقلون كلمات قائلها هو الله. ويستمر ليون قائلاً: "إن يسوع عندما كان يستخدم عبارة "أنا هو" فإنه يتكلم بصفته إله" وهناك إتفاق عام بين العلماء المتخصصين فى كتابات يوحنا أن هذه الصيغة بها إشارة واضحة عما أراد يوحنا أن يخبرنا عن شخص المسيح. وبتعبير آخر، فإن يسوع عندما كان يستخدم عبارة "أنا هو" كان يشير إلى ألوهيته ويوحنا عبر عن نفس الشئ بتسجيله تلك المقولات ليسوع. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح

و يلاحظ موريس أيضا أن مقولة "أنا هو" تندمج فى مجموعتين، واحدة تحتوى على خبر والأخرى بدون خبر. و يعلق على ذلك قائلاً: "إن بناء العبارة فى الحالتين يعتبر إلى حد ما غير مألوف و يضيف مقتبسا من جى أتش برنار أحد المتخصصين فى كتابات يوحنا "من المؤكد أن هذا هو أسلوب إلهى.. وقوتها يستشعرها من هو على دراية بالنسخة السبعينية من العهد القديم." و لدراسة المجموعتين من مقولة "أنا هو" سوف أتبع نموذج موريس وأبدأ بتقديم المجموعة الأولى فى البداية ثم المجموعة الثانية. 


"أنا هو خبز الحياة" ​
أول مقولة "أنا هو" واضحة فى إنجيل يوحنا هى "أنا هو خبز الحياة" (7: 35) وقيلت بعد إطعام الجموع. فى هذا الحديث قال يسوع للجمع: "إعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقى للحياة الأبدية الذى يعطيكم ابن الإنسان" (6: 27) إذ سعى للحصول على إيمانهم بشخصه قوبل بتحدى أن يظهر قدراته. "فقالوا له فأية آية تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك. ماذا تعمل. آباؤنا أكلوا المن فى البرية كما هو مكتوب أنه أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا" (6: 31) وإذ يبدو واضحاً أنهم كانوا يعنون أن موسى أعطاهم المن فصحح لهم يسوع هذا الفهم الخاطىء قائلاً: "الحق الحق أقول لكم ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل أبى يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقى من السماء" (6: 32) ثم أضاف: "لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم" (6: 33) يسوع هنا لا يعنى فقط أن الله أعطى الخبز من السماء فى الماضى ولايزال يعطيه إلى الآن ولكنه يؤكد ضمنياً أنه هو نفسه خبز الله النازل من السماء. وفى تعبير واضح عن رغبة روحية متزايدة طلبوا هذا الخبز النازل من السماء وإن كنا سوف نرى فى بقية الحديث كيف أن فهمهم مازال دنيوياً. 

و رداً على طلبهم هذا فإن يسوع يعطى هذا الإعلان المذهل: "أنا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل إلى فلا يجوع ومن آمن بى فلا يعطش أبدا" (6: 35) وفى هذه الجملة يكمن جوهر رسالة المسيح الذى هو نفسه سؤل قلب الإنسان. "عبارة خبز الحياة تعنى الدور الحيوى والأساسى الذى يقوم به يسوع ليعطى الإنسان سؤل قلبه. خبز يسوع هو ركيزة الحياة وهو مصدر أساسى للتغذية. ولكن بما أن الخبز هو غذاء أساسى فى العالم فذلك تأكيد ضمنى على أنه يشبع هذا الجانب لكل إنسان." هو مخلص العالم ويعطى الحياة للعالم (6: 33) ويشير موريس بصورة شيقة إلى أن الضمير المحدد قبل كلمة خبز يشير إلى حقيقة أن يسوع، ويسوع وحده، هو خبز الحياة. فى حين يقول ميلنى أن: " خبز الحياة تشير إلى طبيعة المسيح المشبعة" ويظهر هذا بوضوح فى النتيجة المعطاة: "لا يجوع أبداً ولا يعطش أبداً" فأى خبز آخر مثل المن فى البرية لن يعطى الشبع ولن يسدد الإحتياج فنعود لنجوع. وفى المقابل فإن ذقت المسيح فلن تعود تحتاج لشئ البتة. وفى النهاية نستخلص أن بقوله "أنا هو خبز الحياة" فإن يسوع يعلن عن أصوله السماوية وعن حقيقة أنه هو وحده يسدد الإحتياجات الروحية لسامعيه. 


"أنا هو نور العالم" ​

وهذه هى المرة الثانية التى تأتى فيها عبارة "أنا هو" يتبعها خبر . لقد أخبرنا يوحنا فى المقدمة أن الكلمة المتجسد " فيه كانت الحياة" وأن "الحياة كانت نور الناس والنور أضاء فى الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" (1: 4-5) ومرة أخرى يكمل المجاز ويستفيض فيما قاله سابقاً. ويؤكد يوحنا أن يسوع قال عن نفسه أنه " نور العالم" وعبارات مشابهة فى مناسبات مختلفة – على سبيل المثال 8: 12و 9: 5 و 12: 35-36، 46. وبالرغم من أن يوحنا لم يحدد تماماً متى قال يسوع ماقاله فى (8: 12) لكنه يعطينا خلفية عن المكان الذى حدث به كل ذلك إذ قال أنه كان عيد المظال وأن يسوع صعد إلى الهيكل (7: 14) 

فى أثناء الإحتفالات بعيد المظال يتم طقسين دينيين هامين ولهما مغزى كبير. الأول هو سكب الماء على الناحية الغربية من المذبح من قبل الكهنة اللاويين بينما يغنى المنشدون تسبحة هلل الكبرى (مزمور 113: 18) والثاني هو إضاءة عدة شموع ضخمة فى محيط الهيكل. ويشير يوحنا أن يسوع إتخذ من هذين الرمزين فرصة لتوضيح تعاليمه (7: 37-38 و 8: 12) النور هو مجاز قوى فى إشارات العهد القديم، عظمة وجود الله فى السحابة التى قادت الشعب إلى أرض الميعاد (خروج 13: 21-22) وحفظتهم من أعدائهم (خروج 14: 19-25) تعلمت إسرائيل أن تنشد: "الرب نورى و خلاصى" (مزمور 27: 1) وكانت كلمة الله وشريعته هى نور لسبيل الذين يحفظون أحكامه (مزمور 119: 105 وأمثال 6: 23) نور الله يسطع فى الرؤيا (حزقيال 1: 4، 13،26-28) والخلاص (حبقوق 3: 3-4) النور هو الله فى عمله (مزامير 44: 3) ويقول لنا أشعياء أن خادم الرب قد إختير ليكون نوراً للأمم ليأتى بالخلاص إلى أقصى الأرض (أشعياء 49: 6) وعندما تأتى الأيام الأخيرة يكون الله نفسه هو نور شعبه (أشعياء 60: 19-22 ورؤيا 21: 23-24) وربما لأن زكريا 14: 5-7 تحمل مغزى خاص من جهة الوعد بنور دائم فى اليوم الأخير و الوعد بأن تتدفق المياه الحية من أورشليم، لذلك إختيرت لتكون جزءا من قراءات طقس هذا العيد. 

مع كل هذه الآيات حاضرة فى الأذهان، ووسط هذه الشعائر القوية لابد وأن إعلان يسوع كان ذو قوة مذهلة. وهذه النبرة العالمية مذهلة أيضا إذ هو ليس فقط نور اليهود ولكنه "نور العالم". وهذه الإشارة إلى النور ليست فقط مادية أو معنوية، فكما يوضح موريس، عندما قال يسوع: "إن كان أحد يمشى فى الليل يعثر لأن النور ليس فيه" (11: 9-10) والإشارة إلى أن النور ليس فيه تبين أننا إنتقلنا من النور الحسى إلى الحقيقة الروحى. ثم يعلق قائلاً: "يسوع يقول لسامعيه أن الذى يرفضه ولا يقبله فى حياته يكون فى خطر كبير". إجمالاً من كل ما سبق سوف نجد أن الفكرة الأساسية فى الفقرات التى وردت فيها عبارة "أنا هو نور العالم" هى أن "يسوع هو النور الوحيد وعلى البشر أن يقبلوا مجىء هذا النور بالترحاب والإيمان إذ بعيداً عنه سيكونون فى ضياع أبدى. كون يسوع هو نور العالم كله وأن مصير البشرية يعتمد على موقفهم منه يخبرنا شيئاً غاية فى الأهمية عنه". 



يتبع​*


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*"أنا هو الباب"​

مقولات "أنا هو" التالية نجدها ضمن حوارات جدلية مع الفريسيين. فى الإصحاح التاسع نجد أن الأعمى الذى شفاه يسوع يطرد من المجمع لأنه كان يدافع عن يسوع وآمن به (34، 38). بعد هذه المعجزة وما تبعها من إساءة معاملة الفريسيين للرجل الذى كان أعمى، نجد يسوع يفرق بين نفسه وبين القيادة الدينية فى تلك الأيام الذين سماهم "سارق ولص" ثم أكد على هذا الإختلاف من خلال صور كلامية وتشبيهات قوية مثل "حظيرة الخراف" (10: 1) والراعى (10: 2) البواب (10: 3) والباب أو البوابة (10: 3) وبرغم حيوية التشبيهات فإن الفريسيين لم يفهموا (10: 6) ولذلك فإن يسوع يستفيض فى الشرح والتوضيح وإدخال التشبيهات فى محاولة لشرح الرسالة وتوضيح معناها. فهو الآن يقول "أنا هو الباب" (الذى تدخل منه الخراف إلى الحظيرة) (10: 7) وقبلاً كان قال عن نفسه أنه هو الراعى (10: 2) وسوف يذكر ذلك ثانية مع بعض التغيير (10: 10). 

ماذا يقصد يسوع بقوله "أنا هو الباب"؟ للإجابة على هذا السؤال ربما علينا أن نتذكر أن حظيرة الخراف عادة ما يكون لها باب واحد وأن الرعاة فى الشرق الأدنى غالباً ما ينامون مكان هذا الباب واضعين أنفسهم مكان الباب. من السهل إذن أن نرى أن الخراف تدخل إلى الحظيرة من خلال هذا الباب أو كما يقول التشبيه من خلال الراعى. وبذلك نجد إن إجابة السؤال هى أن يسوع يقول أنه هو نفسه، وليس غيره، الوسيلة التى تدخل بها الخراف إلى الحياة الكاملة الموعودة (10: 9-10) ويوضح موريس أن يسوع يقول أنه هو "الباب" وليس "باب" والتعريف هنا يعطى صيغة حصرية. يسوع يقول أن طريق الحياة هو من خلاله هو وحده "هو الباب". ويزيد تأكيده على ذلك عندما يقول يسوع: "السارق لا يأتى إلا ليسرق ويقتل ويهلك وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" هذه هى طريقة الأمثال لتأكيد أن هناك سبيل واحد للوصول إلى الحياة الأبدية، ومصدر واحد لمعرفة الله، ومنبع واحد للغذاء الروحى وأساس واحد للطمأنينة الروحية: المسيح فقط . المسيح قال أيضاً: "إن دخل بى أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى (10: 9) ورغم أنه لا يشرح تماما قصده من كلمة "يخلص" لكن يمكن إعتبارها تعنى أن تكون له "حياة أبدية" إذ إننا نجد المعنيان مرتبطان فى (يوحنا 3: 16-17) والثبات فى أسلوب التفسير يستدعى أن نفهم إرتباط مماثل هنا. 

نستخلص فى النهاية وكما لاحظ موريس بذكاء: "مرة أخرى تواجهنا فكرة الحصرية فى الخلاص. الحصرية بمعنى أنه يمكن الدخول إليه عن طريق الباب فقط الذى هو يسوع المسيح. إذا كان هناك باب واحد فقط لكل البشر فهذا يذكرنا بشئ هام جداً عن يسوع . كما فى عبارات "أنا هو" الأخرى فإن هذه تقودنا إلى التفكير فى إله". 

"أنا هو الراعى الصالح"​

عبارة "أنا هو" التالية مرتبطة بالسابقة، بمعنى أنه تشبيه إستخدم فى نفس الصورة التى نجد فيها عبارة "أنا هو الباب" . فى إصحاح عشرة الآية الأولى يتكلم يسوع عن الراعى. والآن يضيف صفة إلى كلمة الراعى فيقول "أنا هو الراعى الصالح" وهنا أيضا يفرق بين نفسه وبين القيادة الدينية الذين يتكلم معهم والذين ليسوا رعاة كما يجب - أو كما جاء فى التشبيه "أجير" (10: 12-13) . إشارته للفريسيين على أنهم "أجراء" واضحة فى الآية 13 حيث يتكلم عن الأجير الذى "لا يبالى بالخراف". وفى ذلك إشارة واضحة لمعاملتهم السيئة للرجل الذى كان أعمى. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح

عندما إستخدم يسوع تعبير "الراعى الصالح" فهو يتكلم عن الصلاح الجوهرى المتأصل فيه وعن كمال وجمال روحه. وهو باستخدامه تعبير "الراعى" يتكلم عن وضعه. فهو راعى الخراف الذى يحمى ويقود ويهدى ويطعم الخراف. وفى المقابل فإن الخراف تدافع وتعتمد كلية على الراعى. من الصعب هنا عدم ملاحظة الإشارة إلى مزمور 23 حيث "الرب" هو الراعى الذى يحمى ويقود ويهدى ويطعم خرافه. 

ويشير يسوع أيضا إلى رسالته فى ثلاثة مواضع على الأقل حيث يتكلم عن أنه "يضع نفسه" من أجل الخراف (10: 15، 17، 18). فالراعى الذى يحمى الخراف الآن يحميها حتى الموت. وهنا يعلن الراعى أنه هو حمل الله الذى يضع نفسه من أجل الخراف (1: 29، 35) موت يسوع ليس حادثة مؤلمة ولكنه الترتيب الإلهى الذى به يعطى الخلاص لكل من يؤمن به. فهو لم يبذل حياته فقط من أجل الخراف الضالة من بيت إسرائيل ولكن أيضا من أجل الأمم : "خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة" (10: 16) لتكون رعية واحدة يرعاها راع واحد (10: 16) ولكن كيف يكون موت رجل واحد كافياً لخلاص كل هؤلاء إلا إذا جعلته ألوهية هذا الواحد أكثر من كافياً ولهذا نقول أن عبارة "أنا هو" تصرخ بإعلان ألوهية يسوع المسيح. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح

"أنا هو القيامة والحياة" ​

قيلت هذه العبارة لمارثا التى مات أخوها لعازر. حين أخبرها يسوع أن لعازر سوف يقوم ظنت أنه يعنى "أنه سيقوم فى القيامة فى اليوم الأخير" (11: 23-24) وهنا يعلن يسوع بصراحة هذا الإعلان المذهل "أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من آمن بى فلن يموت إلى الأبد" (11: 25-26) ويسوع هنا لا يقول أنه يمنح القيامة والحياة فقط ولكن يقول أنه هو نفسه القيامة والحياة. وكما يقول يوحنا فى المقدمة أن يسوع (الكلمة) فيه كانت الحياة (1: 4) ويقول موريس "أن يكون يسوع هو القيامة فذلك يعنى أن الموت الذى يبدو لنا نهائى ليس بعائق، وأن يكون هو الحياة فذلك يعنى أن الحياة التى يمنحنا إياها الآن هنا لاتنتهى". (15) وما أعلنه يسوع هنا دعمه بعد ذلك بإقامته لعازر من الموت (11: 44). 

ويؤكد موريس فى تعليقه على كتابة يوحنا لهذه الحادثة: "إنه يكتب عن شخص فائق العظمة وله سلطان مذهل على الموت، إنه تعليق موجه للجنس البشرى إذ أننا جميعا فى النهاية سوف نواجه الموت و ليس بيدنا أى شئ يمكننا أن نفعله حيال ذلك، قد نتفاداه لبعض الوقت ولكن حين يحدث فهو نهائى. ولكن يوحنا يتحدث عن الرب الذى معه لا يكون الموت نهائياً فهو من العظمة حتى أن الموت يتراجع أمامه". من المؤكد إن هذا الإعلان من يسوع لا يمكن أن يصدر على لسان إنسان عادى ولكن فقط على لسانه هو الإله. 


يتبع​*



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t15277/#ixzz0gZK7T3bv


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*" انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية يقول الرب الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء "

" انا هو الالف و الياء الاول و الاخر "

" قال لها يسوع سيقوم اخوك* 24 قالت له مرثا انا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الاخير* 25 قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا* 26 و كل من كان حيا و امن بي فلن يموت الى الابد اتؤمنين بهذا 

*Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t15277/#ixzz0gZKHLkPL


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"​

هذه هى عبارة أنا هو التالية والموجهة للذين سلموا أنفسهم للمسيح. لقد أعطى المسيح فى الليلة السابقة لصلبه "حديث الوداع الملكى" لقد شرع لتوه العشاء الربانى (يوحنا لا يسجل لنا هذا) عندما أعلن أنه على وشك الرحيل (13: 33،36 و14: 2-3) وأضاف: "وتعلمون حيث أنا ذاهب وتعلمون الطريق" (14: 4) وأجابه توما المتحير: "يا سيد لسنا نعلم أين تذهب فكيف نقدر أن نعرف الطريق". لقد أراد أن تتضح الأمور ولم يقبل أن تفوت كلمة الرب دون أن يفهمها تماماً وهنا تظهر أمانة الرجل الفعلية. وقد أعطى هذا يسوع الفرصة ليشرح ويوضح ما قاله. وهكذا يجيب: "أنا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة" وأضاف "ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى" (14: 6) برغم الجدل حول هذه الكلمات وإختلاف الترجمة والتفسير إلا أن البناء اللغوى يوضح أن هناك ثلاثة أشياء مميزة يقولها المسيح عن نفسه (التأكيد فى الجملة هو على كلمة "الطريق" حيث إنها هنا لب الموضوع) (14: 5) إلا أن المعانى الثلاث "الطريق" و"الحق" و" الحياة" تأتى فى ترابط لغوى مما يدل على أن المسيح أعلن ثلاثة أشياء واضحة ومميزة عن نفسه. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح

فى البدء يقول: "أنا هو الطريق" ونرى هنا حصرية لا يمكن تجاهلها أو إنكارها. حين نرى أن يسوع يشير إلى أنه ذاهب إلى بيت أبيه (14: 2) و أن لا أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى (14: 6) فإننا ندرك أنه لا يتكلم عن طريق معنوى ولكن عن طريق الخلاص. طريق الخلاص الموصل إلى الآب. فهو يقول بثقة أنه ليس واحد من عدة طرق مؤدية إلى الآب و لكنه "ال" طريق. هذا الإعلان المذهل يضرب أعماق مجتمعاتنا التعددية وفلسفاتنا التى ننتمى إليها ونتمسك بها، وبضربة قاضية يحطم أفكار الإنسان الخاطئة عن التقرب إلى الله ويؤكد "إنفراده". إن موته هو البديل والتكفير ويرتبط بشدة بكونه هو "الطريق" حيث أن تصالح الله مع الخطاة سيتم من خلال موته هذا. 

ثم يقول أنه " الحق" مما يعبر عن صدقه وأمانته المطلقة فكل ما قاله وعمله يمكننا أن نثق به ونصدقه، ليس فقط لأنه يقول الحق ولكن لأنه هو نفسه الحق. لأنه هو كلمة الله الذى صار جسدا (1: 1،14). وكما يلاحظ كارسون بفراسة: "يسوع هو الحق لأنه يجسد قمة إعلان الله إذ يخبر عن الله نفسه (1: 18). فهو يقول ويعمل ما أعطاه الآب أن يقول ويعمل (5: 19 ؛ 8: 29) وهو بالحق يدعى الله (1: 1، 18؛ 20: 28) فهو إعلان الله عن ذاته بالنعمة، وهو كلمة الله الذى صار جسداً (1: 14). 

وثالثاً، يعلن يسوع أنه هو "الحياة". وكما يقول موريس :"إن هذا يأخذنا لنفس مجال مقولة "أنا هو القيامة و الحياة"". ومرة أخرى نرى يسوع مقترناً بالحياة بشكل كبير. "لأنه هو وحده له حياة مميزة وموجود بذاته مثل الآب (5: 18) إنه هو الحياة و مصدر الحياة لآخرين (3: 16)". 

ومن هنا نستخلص أن "مجمل هذه الأقوال يوضح أن ليسوع وضع خاص به وحده فهو الطريق الوحيد إلى الله ويمكننا الوثوق به كلياً، كما أن علاقته بالحق والحياة لا يمكن لغيره أن يدعيها" 

"أنا الكرمة الحقيقية"​

و الآن نأتى إلى آخر مقولات أنا هو التى لها خبر. فى أثناء الحديث فى العلية أعلن يسوع مرتين أنه هو "الكرمة". فى المرة الأولى يربط بينه وبين الآب حين يقول: "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبى هو الكرام" (15: 1) و فى المرة الثانية يربط بينه وبين المؤمن حين يعلن: "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان" (21) ثم يشير إلى أن المخلص والذين يخلصهم يثبت أحدهم فى الآخر (15: 5) 

كثير من المعلقين يشير إلى الصلة بين قول يسوع هذا وبين إستخدام العهد القديم لتشبيه الكرمة. أحد هؤلاء هو اللاهوتى المعروف بروس ملنى الذى يقول فى تعلقه على إنجيل يوحنا والذى يركز فيه على رسالة يسوع: "إن صورة الكرمة تخدم موضوع "الرسالة" بطريقتين هامتين. أولاً لأنها كانت الرمز الأعظم لإسرائيل . كرمة ذهبية وارفة تظلل على ساحة الهيكل، والعملة التى تسك فى أثناء الثورة ضد روما (68 – 70 بعد الميلاد) كانت أيضا تحمل رمز الكرمة". ويحمل العهد القديم إشارات عديدة مشابهة. وربما يكون مزمور 80 هو أهمها صلة بقول المسيح "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية" (15: 1) حيث يربط بين الكلام عن إسرائيل "كرمة من مصر نقلت" (مز80: 8) و بين "ابن آدم الذى إخترته لنفسك" (مز80: 17). 

و لكن الكرمة "محترقة بنار" (مز 80: 16). لقد فشلت إسرائيل فى القيام بالدور الذى إختارها له الله وهو أن تكون "نوراً للأمم" (أشعياء 49: 6) ليصل خلاص الرب إلى أقصى الأرض، ولكن إسرائيل بدلاً من أن تدخل إلى الأمم الأخرى كداعية إنجذبت إلى آلهة الأمم المحيطة بها. وقادهم إنحرافهم لقرون عديدة عن خطة الله إلى الحضيض برفضهم المسيح وإنكارهم ملك الله عليهم (يوحنا 19: 15) ولكن خطة الله التى إرتدت عنها إسرائيل نهائياً لم تسقط على الأرض بل رفعها من جديد هذا الواقف فى وسط إسرائيل وسط تلاميذه. وعلى عكس الكرمة التى دمرت نفسها بالعصيان فإن يسوع هو "الكرمة الحقيقية"، فهو الإبن المطيع الذى يحقق الهدف القديم من إسرائيل وذلك من خلال تضحيته ورسالته، فتصل الكلمة إلى الأمم و"تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض" (تكوين 12: 3) 

ثم يكمل قائلاً: "لصورة الكرمة إشارة ثانية أقل لاهوتية إلى البشارة، فالكرمة بالأساس هى زرعة منفعة، توجد لتؤتى بثمر" ويصور لنا دابليو تمبل بفصاحة عمل الكرمة لإعطاء ثمر فيقول: "تعيش الكرمة لتعطى دماء حياتها، زهرتها صغيرة وثمارها وافرة وحين تنضج الثمار وتصبح الكرمة لبرهة عظيمة فإن كنز العنب ينزع عنها وتقطع حتى الساق" وينعكس فائدة الكرمة هذه فى تركيز يسوع على إعطاء الثمر (بوضوح فى الآيات 2، 4-5، 8، 16). ولهذا يجب أن نحترس من تفسيرات هذا الجزء التى تركز فقط على علاقتنا الروحية مع الله لأن القوة الدافعة الحقيقية فيه هى تجديد رسالة إسرائيل من خلال يسوع المسيح وجماعة التلاميذ. ففى حين أن الجانب الشخصى غير غائب تماما (فى إشارة يسوع فى تعاليمه إلى المحبة والطاعة: 10، 12، 17) إلا أن التركيز الأساسى يبقى بشدة على الموضوعية والبشارة. 

يسوع الذى تمجد فى موته وقيامته سيرتفع من هذا العالم وسيرسل تلاميذه إلى أرجاء العالم ليكملوا المهمة فى "غيابه" وهذا هو المعنى الرئيسى لقول يسوع: "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان". 

وأنا أتفق مع ميلنى فى تفسيره أن يسوع هو محقق أهداف الله التبشيرية من خلال حياته و موته ومن ثم قيامته وأنه هو الكرمة الحقيقية. ولكننى لا أتفق معه تماماً فى تفسيره "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان" وأميل أكثر إلى شرح موريس حين قال: "القول الثانى يؤكد على الإرتباط الوثيق مع المسيح"، فقد قال المسيح: "الذى يثبت فى وأنا فيه هذا يأتى بثمر كثير، لأنكم بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (15: 5) ويضيف قائلاً: "من الخطأ أن نظن أننا بقدرة الجسد نستطيع أن نفعل ما يرضى الله لأننا فى ذلك نحتاج إلى القوة التى يستطيع هو وحده أن يمنحنا إياها. حالة الإثمار فى الخدمة المسيحية هى إرتباط وثيق مع المسيح .. هو لم يعطنا شرح واف عن الثمرة ولكن فى العهد الجديد عادة ما تعنى الكلمة خصال الشخصية المسيحية (متى 3: 8 ؛ 7: 20 ؛ رومية 6: 22 ؛ غلاطية 5: 22) و يجب أن نرى هذا كقصد أساسى هنا. 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين مقولة أنا هو تثبت ألوهية المسيح

عندما نرى أن الخلاص يأتى من الله (يونان 2: 9) وأن الله ارسل يسوع المسيح ليكون "نوراً للأمم" حتى يصل "خلاص الرب إلى أقصى الأرض" (أشعياء 49: 6) وأن تحول الشخص إلى مؤمن يكون ممكناً فقط من خلال عمل الروح القدس الساكن فيه (رومية 8: 9) ومن خلال الإرتباط الوثيق مع المسيح (يوحنا 15: 5) نستطيع أن نرى أن عبارة "أنا هو" هنا كما فى المرات السابقة تدل على ألوهيته. 

"أنا هو" بدون خبر ​

بعد أن تأملنا بإيجاز فى مقولة "أنا هو" التى يليها خبر نأتى إلى المرات التى لا يليها فيها خبر. قد يكون صحيحا أن الكلمات اليونانية "ego eimi" والتى ترجمتها "أنا هو" تحمل فى العادة معنى إنسانى بسيط (كما فى يوحنا 9: 9 ؛ 12: 26) لكن إستخدام يوحنا لهذا التعبير مميز جداً، كما أشرنا سابقاً، وتتضح هذه الحقيقة عندما ننظر للمقاطع التالية فى سياقها. 

فى الإصحاح الرابع من إنجيل يوحنا نرى يسوع يتحدث إلى المرأة السامرية عند البئر. وعندما تقول أن الأمور التى تحدثوا عنها سوف يخبرهم عنها المسيح المنتظر يجيبها يسوع "أنا هو الذى يكلمك" (4: 26) ويشير موريس إلى أن إثلبرت شتوفر "ينكر أن هذا تأكيد غير مباشر أنه المسيا" ويصر على أن يوحنا يتمنى لو أن إجابة يسوع تفهم كصيغة التجلى "ANI HU" وبالرغم من إنى أختلف تماما مع شتوفر فى أن هذه العبارة ليست تأكيداً غير مباشر على أنه المسيا إذ أن تحليل بناء الجملة يؤكد أنها كذلك لأن يسوع هنا يرد مباشرة على كلامها عن المسيا (4: 15) إلا أننى أتفق معه على أنها "صيغة تجلى"، فكما ذكرنا سابقا يستخدم يوحنا هذه العبارة بشكل مميز جدا بهدف التأكيد على الألوهية. ولا أجد تعارض بين فهم قول يسوع هذا على أنه تأكيد غير مباشر على أنه المسيح وبين القول بألوهيته. 

وكما رأينا قبلا فإن يوحنا يقصد أن يظهر بوضوح ألوهية يسوع وأنه ايضا المسيا. (20: 30-31) كما نرى الصلة بين أنه "النبى الآتى إلى العالم" (6: 14) و بين ألوهيته (6: 33) 

ونجد مقولة "أنا هو" فى مقطعين آخرين فى إصحاح 8 و 13. فى الإصحاح الثامن آية 24 يقول يسوع لليهود: "لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا إنى أنا هو تموتون فى خطاياكم" وفى الإصحاح 13 آية 19 يقول لتلاميذه: "أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون إنى أنا هو" ويوضح لنا موريس قائلاً: "فى هاتين الآيتين نجد يوحنا يركز تأكيده على أهمية الإيمان المرتبط بشخص يسوع ذاته. فى المرتين نجد يسوع يؤكد لمن يكلمهم على أهمية أن يثقوا فيه "أنه هو" ويظهر ذلك على أنه إعلان مشاركته فى الطبيعة الإلهية". 

ونجد أكثر مقولات "أنا هو" المألوفة والتى لا يليها خبر فى الإصحاح الثامن آية 58 حيث يسحب يسوع بساط علم اللاهوت من تحت أقدام اليهود عندما أكد بثقة إنه موجود قبل الكل وبالتالى أكد ألوهيته عندما أعلن: "الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" ويدل سياق الكلام هنا على أن يسوع يعلن عن ألوهيته إذ أن الكتاب يسجل هنا: "فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه". لقد ذكر يوحنا قبل ذلك أن اليهود حاولوا قتل يسوع لنفس السبب إذ "قال أن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله" (5: 18) 

الآن وبعد أن تأملنا مجموعتى مقولات "أنا هو" من الناحية التاريخية والأدبية واللغوية واللاهوتية نستخلص أن عبارة "أنا هو" تثبت ألوهية المسيح وعندما نطق يسوع بهذه الكلمات المقدسة أراد أن ينقل إلينا هذه الحقيقة المذهلة عن طبيعته الإلهية، وكذلك فعل القديس يوحنا عندما سجل لنا هذه الكلمات التى تعطى الحياة.* 




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t15277/#ixzz0gZKVQZea


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*أشهر **الهرطقات **حول **طبيعة **المسيح
1- هرطقة آريوس*
كان اريوس ينكر لاهوت المسيح ويرى أنه أقل من الآب في الجوهر وأنه مخلوق ومازالت جذور الاريوسية قائمة حتى الآن حتى بعد أن شجبها مجمع نيقي ة المسكونى سنة 325 م ظل اريوس والاريوسيين من بعده سبب تعب وشقاق وشك للكنيسة المقدسة 

*2- هرطقة أبوليناريوس *
وكان ينادى بلاهوت المسيح ولكن لا يؤمن بكمال ناستوه إذ كان يرى أن ناسوت المسيح لم يكن محتاجا الى روح فكان بغير روح لأن اللهه اللوجوس كان يقوم بعملها في منح الحياة ولما كان هذا يعنى ان ناسوت المسيح كان ناقصا لذلك حكم مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى المقدس المنعقد سنة 381 م بحرم ابوليناريوس وهرطقته هذه 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين أشهر الهرطقات حول طبيعة السيد المسيح

*3- هرطقة نسطور *
وكان نسطور بطريركا للقسطنطينية من سنة 428 م حتى حرمه مجمع أفسس المسكونى المقدس سنة 431 م وكان يرفض تسمية القديسة العذراء مريم بوالدة الاله ( ثيؤطوكوس ) ويرى أنها ولدت إنسانا وهذا الانسان حل فيه اللاهوت لذلك يمكن أن تسمى العذراء ام يسوع وقد نشر هذا التعليم قسيسه أنسطاسيوس وأيد هو تعليم هذا القس وكتب خمسة كتب ضد تسمية العذراء والدة الاله . 
ويعتبر بهذا انه انكر لاهوت المسيح وحتى قوله أن اللاهوت قد حل فيه لم يكن بمعنى الاتحاد الأقنومى وإنما حلول بمعنى المصاحبة او حلول كما يحدث للقديسين 
اى ان المسيح صار مسكنا لله كما صار في عماده مسكنا للروح القدس وهو بهذا الوضع يعتبر حامل الله كاللقب الذى أخذه القديس أغناطيوس الانطاكى 
وقال ان العذراء لا يمكن ان تلد الإله فالمخلوق لايلد الخالق وما يولد من الجسد ليس سوى جسد 
وهكذا يرى أن علاقة طبيعة الميسح البشرية بالطبيعة اللاهوتية بدأت بعد ولادته من العذراء ولم تكن اتحادا وقال صراحة " انا افصل بين الطبيعتين " 
وبهذا الوضع تكون النسطورية ضد عقيدة الكفارة 
لأنه إن كان المسيح لم يتحد بالطبيعة اللاهوتية فلا يمكن أن يقدم كفارة غير محدودة تكفى لغفران جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في جميع العصور 
والكنيسة حينما تقول أن العذراء والدة الاله إنما تعنى أنها ولدت الكلمة المتجسد وليس انها كانت اصلا للاهوت حاشا 
فالله الكلمة هو خالق العذراء ولكنه في ملئ الزمان حل فيها وحبلت به متحدا بالناسوت وولدته 
والاثنا عشر حرما التى وضعها القديس كيرلس فيها ردود على كل هرطقات نسطور فقد حرم من قال ان الطبيعتين كانتا بطريق المصاحبة ومن قال إن الله الكلمة كان يعمل في الانسان يسوع أو أنه كان ساكنا فيه كما حرم من فوق بين المسيح وكلمة الله وأنه ولد كإنسان فقط من إمراة 

*4- هرطقة أوطاخى : *
كان اوطاخى أب رهبنة ورئيس دير القسطنطينية كان ضد هرطقة نسطور فمن شدة اهتمامه بوحدة الطبيعتين في المسيح وقد فصلهما نسطور وقع في بدعة اخرى فقال ان الطبيعة البشرية ابتعلت وتلاشت في الطبيعة الالهية وكأنها نقطة في المحيط وهو بهذا قد انكر ناسوت المسيح 
اوطاخى حرمه القديس ديسقورس وعاد فتظاهر بالايمان السليم فحالله القديس ديسقورس على اساسا رجوعه عن هرطقته ولكنه تبعد ذلك أعلن فساد عقيدته مرة أخرى فحرمه مجمع خلقيدونية سنة 451 م كما حرمته الكنيسة القبطية أيضا . 

*مجمع خليقدونية *
على الرغم من ان مجمع افسس المسكونى المقدس قد حرم نسطور الا ان جذور النسطورية قد امتدت الى مجمع خلقيدونية الذى ظهر فيه انفصال الطبيعتين حيث قيل فيه أن المسيح اثنان اله وةانسان : الواحد يبهر بالعجائب والآخر ملقى للشتائم والإهانات 
هكذا قال لاون ( ليو ) اسقف رومه في كتابه المشهور بطومس لاون الذى رفضته الكنيسة القبطية ولكن أخذ به مجمع خلقيدونية الذى اعلن أن هناك طبيعتين في المسيح بعد الاتحاد : طبيعة لاهوتيه تعمل ما يختص بها وطبيعة ناسوتية تعمل ما يختص بها 
قال نسطور أن هالتين الطبيعتين منفصلتان وقال مجمع قرطاجنة انهما متحدتان ولكنه فصلهما بهذا الشرح
وكما قرر أن المسيح له طبيعتان قرر أيضا أن له مشيئتان وفعلين 
ومن هنا نشات مشكلة الطبيعتين والمشيئتين وبدأ صراع لاهوتى وانشقاق ضخم في الكنيسة نحاول حاليا انهاءه بالوصول الى صيغة ايمان مشترك يقبله الجميع ........

من كتاب طبيعة المسيح لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t12945/#ixzz0gZKvG67K


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

التجسد بحسب القديس أثناسيوس الكبير
​
<FONT size=5><FONT color=#b18f21>


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

كيف انتصر السيد المسيح على الموت؟​*- الإيمان المسيحي مؤسس على حقيقة أن المسيح مات وهو الآن حي. وليس على أنه كان حياً وهو الآن ميت. إنه إيمان مؤسس على موته وعلى قيامته من بين الأموات. 

تقدم رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون معاً إلى بيلاطس ، وقالوا: "يا سيد. تذكرنا أن ذلك المضلل قال وهو حيّ: إني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم. فأصدر أمراً بحراسة القبر بإحكام إلى اليوم الثالث ، لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه ، ويقولوا للشعب: إنه قام من بين الأموات ، فيكون التضليل الأخير أسوأ من الأول". فأجابهم بيلاطس: "عندكم حراس! فاذهبوا واحرسوه كما ترون". فذهبوا وأحكموا إغلاق القبر ، وختموا الحجر ، وأقاموا حراساً.(متى 27 : 62 - 66). 

وفي اليوم الأول من الأسبوع ، بعد انتهاء السبت ، ذهبت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى تتفقدان القبر. فإذا بزلزال عنيف قد حدث ، لأن ملاكاً من عند الرب نزل من السماء ، وجاء فدحرج الحجر وجلس عليه. وكان منظر الملاك كالبرق ، وثوبه أبيض كالثلج. ولما رآه الجنود الذين كانوا يحرسون القبر ، أصابهم الذعر وصاروا كأنهم موتى. فطمأن الملاك المرأتين قائلاً: "لا تخافا. فأنا أعلم أنكما تبحثان عن يسوع الذي صُلب. إنه ليس هنا ، فقد قام ، كما قال. تعاليا وانظرا المكان الذي كان موضوعاً فيه. واذهبا بسرعة وأخبرا تلاميذه أنه قد قام من بين الأموات ، وها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل هناك ترونه. هاأنا قد أخبرتكما!" فانطلقت المرأتان من القبر مسرعتين ، وقد استولى عليهما خوف شديد وفرح عظيم ، وجريتا إلى التلاميذ تحملان البشرى. وفيما هما منطلقتان لتبشرا التلاميذ ، إذا يسوع نفسه قد التقاهما وقال:" سلام!" فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه ، وسجدتا له. فقال لهما يسوع: "لا تخافا‍! اذهبا قولا لاخوتي أن يوافوني إلى الجليل ، وهناك يرونني!" (إنجيل متى 28 : 1 - 10). 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين كيف انتصر السيد المسيح على الموت؟

وعندما ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه قال لهم:" هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا مازلت بينكم: أنه لابد أن يتم كل ما كتب عني في شريعة موسى وكتب الأنبياء والمزامير". ثم فتح أذهانهم ليفهموا الكتب ، وقال لهم: "هكذا قد كتب ، وهكذا كان لابد أن يتألم المسيح ويقوم من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث ، وأن يبشر باسمه بالتوبة وغفران الخطايا في جميع الأمم انطلاقا من أورشليم". (إنجيل لوقا 24 : 44 - 46) 

هذا الإنجيل ( عن مجئ المسيح وعمله الكفاري) الذي وعد الله به من قبل على ألسنة أنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة ، وهو يختص بابنه الذي جاء من نسل داود من الناحية البشرية ؛ ومن ناحية روح القداسة ، تبين بقوة أنه ابن الله بالقيامة من بين الأموات.
إنه يسوع المسيح ربنا. (روميه 1 : 2 - 4)

"والآن ، ما دام يُبشر بأن المسيح قام من بين الأموات ، فكيف يقول بعضكم إنه لا تكون قيامة للأموات؟ فإن كانت قيامة الأموات غير موجودة ، فمعنى ذلك أن المسيح لم يقم أيضاً! ولو لم يكن المسيح قد قام لكان تبشيرنا عبثاً وإيمانكم عبثاً … ولو كان رجاؤنا في المسيح يقتصر على هذه الحياة ، لكنا أشقى الناس جميعاً!
أما الآن فالمسيح قد قام من بين الأموات بكراً للراقدين". 
( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 12 - 14 ، 19 - 20 )*


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t5885/#ixzz0gZLZ5eJV


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*


​*س: كيف يموت المسيح على الرغم من لاهوته؟ هل الله يموت؟ و هل موت المسيح كان ضعفاً؟ و من كان يدير الكون أثناء موته ؟ 

ج: إن الله لا يموت. اللاهوت لا يموت. 
ونحن نقول فى تسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات " قدوس الله ، قدوس القوى ، قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت ". ولكن السيد المسيح ليس لاهوتاً فقط، إنما هو متحد بالناسوت. لقد أخذ ناسوتاً من نفس طبيعتنا البشرية ، دعى بسببه " إبن الإنسان ". وناسوته مكون من الجسد البشرى متحداً بروح بشرية، بطبيعة مثل طبيعتنا قابلة للموت. ولكنها متحدة بالطبيعة الإلهية بغير انفصال ... 
وعندما مات على الصليب، إنما مات بالجسد، بالناسوت. 
وهذا ما نذكره فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة ، ونحن نصلى قائلين " يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد فى وقت الساعة التاسعة ". 
وموت المسيح لم يكن ضعفاً ولم يكن ضد لاهوته. 
لم يكن ضد لاهوته ، لأن اللاهوت حى بطبيعته لا يموت ، كما أنه شاء لناسوته أن يموت كمحرقة سرور وأيضاً لفداء العالم. 
ولم يكن موته ضعفاً للأسباب الأتية : 
1. لــم يكـن موته ضعفاً وإنما حباً وبذلاً . وكما يقول الكتاب " ليس حب أعظم من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه " (يو 15: 13). 
2. السيد المسيح تقدم إلى الموت بإختياره، فهو الذى بذل ذاته لكى يفدى البشرية من حكم الموت. وما أعظم قوله فى الدلالة على ذلك " أنا أضع ذاتى لآخذها أيضاً . ليس أحد يأخذها منى . بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى . لى سلطان أن أضعها ، ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً " (يو 10: 17،18). 
إن ضعف الإنسان العادى فى موته، يتركز فى أمرين : 
أ - أنه يموت على الرغم منه ، وليس له سلطان أن يهرب من الموت. أما المسيح فقد بذل ذاته، دون أن يأخذها أحد منه. 
ب- الانسان العادى إذا مات ليس فى إمكانه أن يقوم إلا إذا أقامه الله. أما المسيح فقام من ذاته. وقال عن روحه " ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً ". وهذا كلام يقال من مركز القوة وليس من مركز الضعف. 
و من دلائل قوة المسيح فى موته : 
3. أنه فى صلبه وموته " إذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى أثنين من فوق إلى أسفل . والأرض تزلزلت ، والصخور تشققت ، والقبور تفتحت ، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين " حتى أن قائد المائة الذى كان يحرسه خاف - بسبب هذه المعجزة - هو وجنوده وقالوا : " حقاً كان هذا إبن الله " (متى 27 : 51-52). 
4. دليل آخر ، أنه فى موته كان يعمل ، إذ فتح الفردوس وأدخل فيه آدم وباقى الأبرار واللص. 
5. من دلائل قوته فى موته ، أنه بالموت داس الموت (2 تى 1: 10 ، عب 2: 14) . وأصبح الموت حالياً مجرد قنطرة ذهبية يصل بها الناس إلى الحياة الأفضل . فيقول بولس الرسول " أين شوكتك يا موت " (1 كو 15 : 55) . 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين هل يموت المسيح

من كان يدير الكون إذن أثناء موته؟ 
لاهوته كان يدير الكون . اللاهوت الذى لا يموت ، الذى لم يتأثر إطلاقاً بموت الجسد ... اللاهوت الموجود فى كل مكان ، الذى هو أيضاً فى السماء (يو 3 : 13) . *


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

المسيح هو الكامل ولم يوجد غيرهٌ كامل
​

المسيح هو الإنسان الكامل ولم يوجد غيرهٌ إنسان كامل والمسيح هو الله الكامل ولم يوجد على الأرض غيرهُ إلهٌ كامل، ولذلك فهو يختلف عن غيرهِ ويمتاز عن غيرهِ في أوجه كثيرة، وإذ ا عدنا إلى حياة المسيح كما جاءت في الأناجيل فسنجد عدة امور نذكر منها: 

أولاً أنه وحدَهُ دون غيره قَبِل السجود، مع أنه يعلم أن الله وحده هو الذي يُسجَد له. 

قال هو للشيطان في تجربته في إنجيل متى "مكتوبٌ للرب إلهك تسجد وإياهُ وحدهُ تعبد." ومع ذلك فقد قَبِل السجود له، فمكتوب "والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا لهُ قائلين بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله" وبعد القيامة يقول الكتاب عن مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى " فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميهِ وسجدتا لهُ." وفي إنجيل يوحنا مكتوب "أجاب توما وقال لهُ ربي وإلهي." وكان غالباً ساجداً لهُ. ونقرأ في إنجيل متى "وإذا ابرص قد جاءَ وسجد لهُ قائلاً يا سيّد إن أردت تقدر أن تطَهرني." ومكتوب أيضاً في إنجيل متى "وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا إذا رئيسٌ قد جاءَ فسجد لهُ" كما نقرأ في إنجيل متى عن امرأة كنعانية "فأتت وسجدت لهُ قائلةً يا سيّد أَعنّي." فنجد أن المسيح قد قَبِل السجود بينما كل إنسان آخر يعرف الله يرفض أن يسجد له فقد رفض بطرس أن يُسجد لهُ وقال لكرنيليوس "قُمْ أنا أيضاً إنسانٌ." كذلك الملاك في سفر الرؤيا رفض أيضاً السجود وقال ليوحنا "اسجد لله." 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين المسيح هو الكامل ولم يوجد غيرهٌ كامل

الأمر الثاني الذي نجده في حياة المسيح هو أنه دون غيرهُ قد نسب إلى نفسهِ الألوهية. 

مكتوب في إنجيل يوحنا أن المسيح شفى مُقعد بركة بيت حسدا في يوم سبت "ولهذا كان اليهود يطردون يسوع ويطلبون أن يقتلوه لأنه عمل هذا في سبت." "فأجابهم يسوع أبي -وليس أبونا- يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل." "فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً إن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله"ومن هذا ندرك أن اليهود فهموا قصد المسيح أنه عادل نفسه بالله. وفي معجزة شفاء المفلوج الذي دلّوه من السقف قال المسيح "للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك." "فابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف. من يقدر أن يغفر خطايا إلاّ الله وحده." وهذه حقيقة فعلاً، لا يقدر أن يغفر خطايا إلاّ الله وحده، لكن المسيح غفر الخطايا، ونلاحظ أن المسيح غفر خطايا وُجِهَت إلى الله. نحن نُطالَب أن نغفر للآخرين إساءاتهم إلينا، لكن المسيح غفر الخطايا التي وُجِهَت إلى الله لأنه هو الله وقال لهم "أيُّما أيسر أن يُقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك. أم أن يُقال قُم واحمل سريرك وامشِ." وفي الواقع أن كلا الأمرين لا يقوى عليه إلاّ الله وحده. أيضاً مكتوب في إنجيل يوحنا عن اليهود "قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبرهيم أنا كائنٌ." لم يقل أنا كنت مع أنه حتى لو قال هذا لكان يُحدّثنا عن ألوهيته لكنه قال أنا كائن، وهي ذات الكلمة "أهيه" التي هي اسم الله، فلا غَرابة أن نجدهم قد "رفعوا حجارةً ليرجموهُ." وحين ينادي المسيح قائلاً "أنا هو القيامة والحياة." "أنا هو الطريق والحقُّ والحياة." "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المُتعَبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم." في كل هذه النداءات إنما يؤكد المسيح أنه هو الله، فمن يقدر أن يكون الحياة أو الحق أو أن يكون مريح التعابى جميعاً إلاّ الله." 

نلاحظ أيضاً في حياة المسيح أنه لم يكتفِ فقط بأن يقبل السجود أو يعادل نفسه بالله، بل قال علَناً "أنا والآب واحدٌ" "فتناول اليهود أيضاً حجارةً ليرجموهُ." "أجابهم يسوع أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أَريتكم من عند أبي. بسبب أيّ عمل منها ترجمونني. أجابهُ اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لأجل عملٍ حسنٍ بل لأجل تجديفٍ. فإنك وأنت إنسانٌ تجعل نفسك إلهاً." ومكتوب في إنجيل يوحنا أن المسيح قال لليهود "لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً" وأيضاً قال المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا "الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضاً." لأنه هو والآب واحد، وقال أيضاً "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. مَنْ لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسلهُ" وفي محاكمة المسيح أمام رئيس الكهنة نقرأ في إنجيل مرقس أن المسيح أعلن أولاً أنه هو "ابن المبارك." أي ابن الله. ثانياً أنه "ابن الإنسان" الذي سيجلس عن يمين القوة. وثالثاً أنه "ابن الإنسان" الذي سيأتي ثانيةً على السحاب، فمزَّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابهُ وقال.. "قد سمعتم التجاديف." 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين المسيح هو الكامل ولم يوجد غيرهٌ كامل

وفي سفر اللاويين في التوراة مكتوب "وقال موسى لهرون وألِعازار وإِيثامار ابنيهِ لا تكشفوا رؤُوسكم ولا تشقُّوا ثيابكم لئَلاّ تموتوا ويُسخَطَ على كلّ الجماعة." فكأن الله أمر رئيس الكهنة ألاّ يشق ثيابه أبداً لأي مشكلة خاصة، كذلك مكتوب أيضاً في سفر اللاويين "والكاهن الأعظم بين اخوتهِ الذي صُبَّ على راسهِ دهن المسحة ومُِلئَت يدهُ ليلبس الثياب لا يكشف رأسهُ ولا يشقُّ ثيابهُ" لكن حين يجلس رئيس الكهنة كقاضٍ ويسمع تجديفاً على الله أمامه فإنه يعلن عن فزعه فيشقُّ ثيابهُ، لذلك نجد أن رئيس الكهنة وهو يحاكم المسيح قد فَهِم يقيناً أن المسيح يعلن أنه هو الله. وحين "قال له فيلُّبس يا سيد أرِنا الآب وكفانا. قال لهُ يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مُدَّتهُ ولم تعرفني يا فيلبُّس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أَرِنا الآب. أَلست تؤْمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيَّ." 

أمام كل هذه الإعلانات نجد أن تلاميذ المسيح وأن بولس بعدهم وهم أصلاً يهود متمسكون بوحدانية الله، لم يجدوا مفراً من أن يعبدوا المسيح لأنه الله، ففي سفر أعمال الرسل سمّاه بولس الله في حديثهِ لقسوس كنيسة أفسس إذ قال "احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعيّة التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمهِ." أي دم المسيح، أي بدم الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وتوما أعلن ذات الحقيقة حين "قال له ربي وإلهي." واستفانوس قال له وهو يُرجم "أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي." 


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t4433/#ixzz0gZMJaDub


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

*ما **معنى **جلوس **المسيح **عن **يمين **الله؟*

لماذا يقول الإنجيل كما كتبه مرقس 19:16 أن الرب يسوع المسيح "جلس" عن يمين الله بينما كتاب أعمال الرسل 56:7 يقول إن إستفانوس رأى السماء مفتوحة والرب يسوع "واقفاً" عن يمين الآب؟ وأيضاً تسأل عن معنى جلوس الرب يسوع عن يمين الله، وهل هذا يعني أنه مقرب لله "مادياً" أو "روحيا" ؟

1 ـ لما أوحى الروح القدس بكلمة الله ـ أي الكتاب المقدس ـ إلى الأنبياء والرسل، إستعمل كلمات وأفكار وصوراً مفهومة لعقلنا البشري، فمثلاً يقول الرب يسوع المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 24:4 "الله روح، فلذلك لابد لعابديه من أن يعبدوه بالروح وبالحق" ومع ذلك يقول مزمور 1:139ـ11 "يارب.. لقد طوقتني (بعلمك) من خلف ومن أمام وبسطت يدك فوقي.. أين الهرب من روحك؟ أين المفر من حضرتك؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن جعلت فراشي في عالم الأموات فهناك أنت أيضاً. إن إستعرت أجنحة الفجر وطرت، وسكنت في أقصى أطراف البحر فهناك أيضاً يدك تهديني ويميناك تمسكني". ويقول مزمور 8:17 "إحفظني كحدقة عينك، وأسترني بظل جناحيك". ويقول الرب يسوع في إنجيل يوحنا 9:10 "أنا الباب، من دخل بي يخلص..".

نرى هنا أن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن الله روح غير محدود بل موجود في كل مكان. ومع ذلك يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن "يد" الله، "وحدقة العين"، "وجناحي" الله، ويقول الرب يسوع المسيح إنه "باب". من البديهي أن مثل هذه الكلمات لا تؤخذ حرفياً ولكنها رموز لمعاني يفهمها عقلنا البشري المحدود. فمثلاً "يد" الله تتكلم عن سلطته وقوته، و "ظل الجناحين" يعني حماية ووقاية الله، وقول السيد المسيح إنه "باب" يعني أنه الطريق الوحيد والشخص الوحيد الذي يؤدي إلى دخول الإنسان إلى جنة الله.

2 ـ "الجلوس عن يمين" شخص كان يشير منذ القدم، وحتى في عصرنا الحالي، إلى المركز السامي، المقام الرفيع، التكريم، الإجلال، درجة الشرف. والجلوس أيضاً يشير إلى الإنتهاء من إنجاز مهمة وإتمامها كاملة. إذن، يريد الروح القدس أن يفهمنا في إنجيل مرقس 19:16 أن الرب يسوع المسيح أنجز وأتم تماماً مهمة فداء البشر بموته على الصليب ليخلص البشرية من الجحيم ومن الخطية، ولم يبق شيء آخر ينبغي أن يفعله أي شخص آخر لخلاص البشر وغفران خطاياهم.

ويؤكد ذلك الروح القدس في أعمال الرسل 12:4 "وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، إذ ليس تحت السماء إسم آخر قدمه الله للبشر به يجب أن نخلص". ولقد بيّن الله رضائه الكامل بعمل الرب يسوع المسيح حينما أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن "يمينه"، أي أعطاه المركز السامي، والمقام الرفيع، والتكريم والإجلال، والشرف. ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة إلى مؤمني فيلبي 9:2ـ11 "لذلك أيضاً رفعه الله عالياً، وأعطاه الإسم الذي يفوق كل إسم، لكي تنحني سجوداً لإسم يسوع كل ركبة، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض أو تحت الأرض، ولكي يعترف كل لسان بأن يسوع المسيح هو الرب، لمجد الله الآب". كما يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى الرب يسوع في الرؤيا 12:5 "مستحق هو الحمل المذبوح أن ينال القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة والإجلال والمجد والبركة".
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين ما معنى جلوس المسيح عن يمين الله؟

3 ـ نقرأ في أعمال الرسل 55:7ـ56 عن رجم إستفانوس بالحجارة، "فرفع إستفانوس نظره إلى السماء، وهو ممتليء من الروح القدس، فرأى مجد الله ويسوع واقفاً عن يمين الله".

لا أعتقد بتاتاً أن إستفانوس "تخيل" ذلك، إذ أن الروح القدس الذي أوحى بكل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس كان يستطيع أن يقول أن إستفانوس "تخيل" ذلك، ولكنه لم يقل هذا بتاتا. ترى يا أن إستفانوس في تلك اللحظة كان على وشك الموت، إذ نقرأ في أعمال الرسل 59:7 "وبينما كانوا يرجمون إستفانوس، كان يدعو: "أيها الرب يسوع، إقبل روحي" وأعتقد أن الرب يسوع ظهر لإستفانوس واقفاً ليشجعه ويرحب به في الفردوس، وكأنه واقف لتحيته، وكأنه يقول له، "أنا تواق لإستقبالك! أهلاً بك ومرحباً هنا في ملكوت السموات" ونحن البشر عندما نرى صديقاً مقبلا إلى دارنا، ألا نقف لتحيته والترحيب به؟

.


Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t4079/#ixzz0gZMm2hRR


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*



لماذا لم يصرح يسوع علانية عن هويته؟​

1. لماذا لم يقل على الملأ: "أنا هو المسيح فآمنوا بي."؟ (قالها بصورة
خاصة في يوحنا 4: 28). لقد طلب إليه اليهود أن يعلن صراحةً ما إذا كان
هو المسيح (لوقا 22: 67-70)

2. لماذا كان نادرا ما يطلق على نفسه إسم "ابن الله"؟ (يوحنا 5:25 ؛ 10:
36 ؛ 11: 4) بالرغم من إن ذلك يفهم ضمنا من تسميته الله: "أبى" (متى 27:
43). ولكن استمر اليهود يطلبون إليه أن يقولها صراحةً (لوقا 22: 70). إن
مسمى "ابن الله" يساوى عند اليهود المسيا.

3. وفى المقابل، لماذا كان غالبا ما يطلق على نفسه اسم "ابن الإنسان"؟

4. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك لماذا منع الذين عرفوا حقيقته أن يخبروا عنه؟

أ‌. تلاميذه : " فقال لهم و أنتم من تقولون إنى أنا؟ فأجاب سمعان بطرس
وقال أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى... حينئذ أوصى تلاميذه أن لا يقولوا لأحد
أنه يسوع المسيح" (متى 16: 15، 16، 20 و أيضا مرقس 8: 29، 30)

ب‌. الشياطين: "واخرج شياطين كثيرة ولم يدع الشياطين يتكلمون لأنهم
عرفوه" (مرقس 1: 34 و 24، 25). "والأرواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرت له
وصرخت قائلة إنك أنت ابن الله وأوصاهم كثيرا أن لا يظهروه." (مرقس 3: 11،
12). "وكانت شياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهى تصرخ وتقول أنت ابن الله
فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح" (لوقا 4: 41)

ج. الذين شفاهم: "شفى جميع مرضاهم وأوصاهم أن لا يظهروه." (متى 12: 15،
16). "وللوقت طهر برصه فقال له يسوع أنظر أن لا تقول لأحد." (متى 8:
3،4). " وللوقت قامت الصبية (الميتة) ومشت. فبهتوا بهتا عظيما. فأوصاهم
كثيرا أن لا يعلم أحد بذلك." (مرقس 5: 42،43)

5. لماذا رفض التحدى لإثبات هويته؟

أ‌. من الشيطان: "إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا... إن
كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل..." (متى 4: 3،6)

ب‌. من العامة: "وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم
قائلين... خلص نفسك. إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب." (متى 27: 39،40)

ج. من رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ: "خلص آخرين أما نفسه فما يقدر أن
يخلصها. إن كان هو ملك إسرائيل فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به... لأنه
قال أنا ابن الله." (متى 27: 41-43)

6. لماذا كان دائما يتحدث إلى الجموع بأمثلة؟

" فتقدم التلاميذ و قالوا له لماذا تكلمهم بأمثال؟ فأجاب و قال لأنه قد
أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات وأما لأولئك فلم يعط... من أجل
هذا أكلمهم بأمثال . لأنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون.
فقد تمت فيهم نبوة أشعيا القائلة تسمعون سمعا ولا تفهمون ومبصرين تبصرون
ولا تنظرون..." "هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال. وبدون مثل لم
يكلمهم. لكى يتم ما قيل بالنبى القائل سأفتح بأمثال فمى وأنطق بمكتومات
منذ تأسيس العالم." (متى 13: 10،11، 12،13 و 34،35)

"كان فى العالم والعالم به كان والعالم لم يعرفه" (يوحنا 1: 10)

لأنها حقيقة روحانية و ليست بشرية:

1. فيما يخص يسوع هناك شيئان لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يفهمهما بذاته:

أ‌. من هو يسوع: "أنت هو المسيح أبن الله الحى فأجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى
لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحما ودما لم يعلن لك ذلك لكن أبى الذى فى
السموات" (متى 16: 15-17)

ب‌. الكفارة التى يعطيها المسيح: " فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين
جهالة ... لكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا
يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه أنما يحكم فيه روحيا." (كورنثوس الأولى 1: 18 و 2:
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لماذا لم يصرح يسوع علانية عن هويته؟
14)

2. لأننا نعرف أسرار حكمة الله فقط بالوحى:

"السرائر للرب والمعلنات لنا ولبنينا إلى الأبد لنعمل بجميع كلمات هذه
الشريعة" (تثنية 29: 29)
"وأبرز الخفيات إلى النور" (أيوب 28: 11)
"حقا أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل" (أشعياء 45: 15)
"قد أنبأتك بحديثات منذ الآن وبمخفيات لم تعرفها" (أشعياء 48: 6)
"أدعنى فأجيبك وأخبرك بعظائم وعوائص لم تعرفها" (أرميا 33: 3)
"هو يكشف العمائق والأسرار ويعلم ما هو فى الظلمة وعنده يسكن النور"
(دانيال 2: 22)
"إنه مكتوب فى الأنبياء ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله" (يوحنا 6: 45)
"وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الأخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة مناديا
لكم بشهادة الله. لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئا بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه
مصلوبا... وكلامى وكرازتى لما يكونا بكلام حكيم ومقنع... ولكن بحكمة ليست
من هذا الدهر... بل نتكلم بحكمة الله فى سر الحكمة المكتومة." (كورنثوس
الأولى 2: 1- 8)
"لمعرفة سر الله الآب والمسيح المذخر فيه كنوز الحكمة والعلم لنتكلم بسر
المسيح" (كولوسى 2: 2،3 و 4: 3 و أيضا 1: 26،27)

3. لا يستطيع إنسان أن يؤمن بالمسيح إلا:

أ‌. إذا كان منجذبا إلى الآب: "كل ما يعطينى الآب فإلى يقبل... لا يقدر
أحد أن يقبل إلى إن لم يجتذبه الآب الذى أرسلنى... لهذا قلت لكم أنه لا
يقدر أحد أن يأتى إلى إن لم يعط من أبى." (يوحنا 6: 37، 44، 65)

ب‌. إذا كشف له الروح القدس عن المسيح: "ما لم يخطر على بال إنسان ما
أعده الله للذين يحبونه. فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه... ونحن لم نأخذ روح
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين لماذا لم يصرح يسوع علانية عن هويته؟
العالم بل الروح الذى من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله."
(كورنثوس الأولى 2: 9- 13)

ج. إذا عرفه من الكتب: "وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح
ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه." (يوحنا 20: 31) وأيضا
(يوحنا 5: 39،40 و رومية 16: 25،26 و أفسس 3: 4،5)

4. لأن الشيطان قد أعمى عقول البشر: "إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير
المؤمنين لئلا تضئ لهم إنارة الإنجيل بمجد المسيح..." (كورنثوس الثانية 4
: 4)



Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f292/t1370/#ixzz0gZN2TDs0


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

ساختم كلامى 
باحلى ختام 

قانون الايمان المسيحى 


(بدء قانون الإيمان | مقدمة قانون الإيمان)
*نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى و نمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة, والدة الإله, لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم, أتى و خلص نفوسنا. المجد لك يا سيدنا و ملكنا المسيح, فخر الرسل, إكليل الشهداء, تهليل الصديقين, ثبات الكنائس, غفران الخطايا. نبشر بالثالوث القدوس, لاهوت واحد, نسجد له و نمجده. يا رب أرحم. يا رب أرحم. يا رب بارك آمين.*



*قانون الإيمان المقدس الأرثوذكسي
(قانون الايمان المسيحي أو القانون النيقاوي القسطنطيني)


بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شئ. هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.
نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة الدهر الآتى. آمين.









​*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
تلك المداخلات ابدع ما قرات

 عن طبيعة السيد المسيح 

من اعداد زملاء اعزاء على النت 

انا فقط نقلتها لكم 

شكرا لهم جميعا لجهودهم العميقة 
استفدت كثيرا من تعبهم 

اصلى ان يكون الموضوع 

سبب بركة وعمق لكل من يقراءة


صلواتكم 

اختكم  asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

فية موضوعات 

مهما اقول خلاص 

مافيش كلام تانى ممكن اقولة فيها 

اجد ربنا يبارك ويبعت احلى الكلام 

ليا اولا ولكل من يقرا ويسعى للاستفادة 


معلش 

:download:

اعتذر عن طول الموضوع 
انما اتمنى ان ينفع فى الاستفادة والعشرة مع ربنا 
كمان فى التحضير عن 
اعظم شخصية اثرت فى العالم 


السيد المسيح لة كل المجد 


:download:

*المــــــــسيح مثـــــــال الرعاة*

حينما نتكلم عن الرعاية، فإننا نتحدث عن رب المجد يسوع نفسه. فهو الراعى الحقيقى، وهو الراعى الأول، وهو راعى الرعاة. ولايمكن أن توجد رعاية حقيقية وصادقة خارج شخص رب المجد يسوع.
والسيد المسيح لم يكلمنا عن مثاليات غير قابلة للتنفيذ، ولكن كل ما طلبه منا قام هو شخصيًا بتنفيذه. ولأنه هو الراعى الحقيقى، قفد قال عن نفسه: "أنا هو الراعى الصالح."(يو11:10)  ودعاه بولس الرسول "راعى الخراف الأعظم."(عب20:13)  ونـــــاداه داود النبى "الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ." (مز 1:23)
1.    السيد المسيح مثال فى الرعاية الحقيقية: 
والراعى الحقيقى هو الذى يتعب من أجل الخراف؛ يترك التسعة وتسعين ويبحث عن الضال، وعندما يجده يحمله على منكبيه فرحاً. لذلك عندما نستعرض حبه العجيب وفداؤه –  منذ نزوله من السماء وتجسده من العذراء مريم ومشاركتنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها، يتحد بنا ويأخذ جسد طبيعتنا ويخلصنا من أسر العدو بالفداء الذى أتمه على الصليب، حيث جاز الموت من أجل خلاصنا –  فإننا نجد أن التجسد هو افتقاد رعوى حقيقى، والفداء بذل رعوى حقيقى.
كانت هناك فجوة بين الله والإنسان؛ فما هو إلهى كان إلى فوق، وما هو إنسانى إلى أسفل. وفى تجسـُّــدِه أصلح السمائيين مع الأرضيين وجعل الإثنين واحدًا. وكما يقال فى القــداس الغريغورى: "كراعٍ صالح سعيت فى طلب الضال. كأبٍ حقيقى تعبت معى أنا الذى سقط . . . . " ويقول عن نفسه فى سفر حزقيال: "أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها، يقول السيد الرب. وأطلب الضال وأسترد المــــــطرود وأجبر الكــــسير، وأعصب الجريح، وأبيد الســــمين والقـــوى وأرعـــاها بـــــعدل." (حز 34: 15- 16)
وفى الإصحاح الرابع والثلاثين من سفر حزقيال، كما فى الإصحاح العاشر من سفر معلمنا يوحنا، حديث تفصيلى عن الرعاية تقرأه الكنيسة ضمن مراسم سيامة البطاركة والأساقفة. 
فى الجزء الأول من سفر الإصحاح الرابع والثلاثين من سفر حزقيال يعاتب فيه الرعاة الذين يقصرون فى حق الرعية، مقارنا بين الراعى المتفانى الباذل والراعى المتهاون والمستهتر فى عمل الرعاية التى ائتمنه الرب عليها، مؤكدًا أن الرعاية الحقيقية هى عمل الله نفسه.
ويؤكد معلمنا بطرس الرسول نفس المعنى فى قوله: "لأنكم كنتم خرافــًـا ضالة، لكنكم رجعتم الآن إلى راعى نفوسكم وأسقفها." (1بط 25:2) ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: "إنى أرى الكنيسة كقطيع يسير خلف راعيه." فالله هو الراعى الحقيقى نستمد منه المعونة والمثال ونخدم بقوته، واضعين أمامنا شخص المسيح القدوس. والكنيسة تسير وراءه كقطيع يسير وراء راعى الغنم.
وكلمة "*راعى*" تطلق على رب المجد يسوع وعلى الرسل الأطهار، والأساقفة، والخدام، والخادمات، والآباء، والأمهات. ويسمى الكهنة أيضا "رعاة" عندما يشار إلى العمل الكهنوتى.
2.    السيد المسيح مثال فى البذل: 
قدم لنا السيد المسيح مثالاً فى البذل بأن قدم ذاته على خشبة الصليب. وقد أشار معلمنا يسوع إلى هذا بوضوح عندما قال: "أنا هو الراعى الصالح، والراعى الصـــالح يبذل نفســه عن الخــراف." (يو 11:10) إن البذل علامة حب. والسيد المسيح لم يشفق على نفسه فى أمور كثيرة كان يتفانى فيها من أجل الآخرين.
3.    السيد المسيح مثال فى التعب: 
وفى هذا يقول: "ابن الإنســـان ما جاء ليــُـخدَم، بل ليـَـخدِم ويبــــذل نفسه فديــة عـــن كثيرين." (مت 28:20) كان رب المجد يسوع يطوف القرى والمدن كلها على قدميه يكرز ببشارة الملكوت. لم يشفق على نفسه. مشى نصف يوم ليصل إلى السامرة من أجل خلاص نفس واحدة.
4.    السيد المسيح مثال فى الحكمة: 
السيد المسيح هو نفسه أقنوم الحكمة، وهو أرانا كيف أنه أخفى ألوهيته عن الشيطان بحكمة إلهيه عجيبة لكى يتمم خلاصنا. وهذه الحكمة حيـَّــرت الشيطان، إذ جــرَّبه قائــــلاً: "إن كنت أنت ابن الله . . . " وهكذا حتى وصل إلى الصليب وأضاع على الشيطان فرصة تعطيل عمل الله الذى أتمه على الصليب.
5.    السيد المسيح مثال فى التعليم: 
كان التلاميذ دائمًا ينادونه: "يامعلم" ويسألونه: "يارب علــِّــمنا". وقيل عن السيد المسيح: "فتح فاه وعلـَّــمهم قائلاً". (مت 2:5) وهذا مبدأ هام يعلــِّـمنا إيـَّـاه قداسة البابا، مناديــًا: "إمح الذنب بالتعليم". فقبل أن تعاقب على الخطأ، إشرح الصواب أولأً. كان السيد المسيح يبكــِّـــت الكتبة والفريسيين على جفاف تعليمهم وحرفيــَّـته، وأرسَى مبدأ أن يكون التعليم بالروح وليس بالحرف. 
أعطانا السيد المسيح ألا نكون عثرة للأخرين، وأن يكون عطاؤنا فى الخفاء (فلسَى الأرملة). كان السيد المسيح مثالاً فى التعليم بشخصه وبكلامه وسلوكه. وعندما كان يعلمنا أن نحب أعداءنا، نادَى على الصليب من أجل صالبيه: "ياأبتاه اغفر لهم".
6.    السيد المسيح مثال فى العمل الفردى: 
فى أثناء خدمته على الأرض، أعطى ربنا يسوع  أهميةً خاصة لكل إنسان؛ فقيرًا أو غنيًا، صحيحًا أو مريضًا، خاطئـًا أو بارًا، متعلمًا أو جاهلاً، رجلاً أو امرأةً، طفلاً أو شيخًا. كان يهتم بأى إنسان، وبكل إنسان، ، وبكل الإنسان. اهتم بالعمل الفردى مع المرأة السامرية، والمرأة الخاطئة، ومع زكــَّـا. فوسط اهتماماته بالعمل العام وعمل الفداء، لم ينس العمل الفردى.
7.    السيد المسيح مثال فى الصلاة: 
لا يستطيع الراعى أن يخدم دون أن يصَلــِّـى.  والمسألة ليست فى مَدى عــِـلم الخادم ولا كثرته، ولكنها فى الرُكــَـب منحنية تصلــِّـى باتضاع أمام الله.
كان ربنا يسوع يقضى نهاره فى الخدمة وليله فى الصلاة، فهل كان محتاجًا إلى الصلاة؟ بل كان يعطينا مثالاً كيف نخدم، وكيف يكون الراعى الأمين محب للصلاه. إن الصلاة هى مكوِّن أساسى من مكونات الخدمة، وبدونها فالعمل غير متكامل.
8.    السيد الميسح مثال فى إعداد الخادم: 
فى أثناء خدمته على الأرض، لم ينفرد الرب يسوع – ولم يكتفى – بالعمل وحده. أعدَّ الإثنى عشر تلميذًا والسبعين رسولاً، ثم قال لهم: "اذهبوا  . . . اكرزوا . . . علموهم . . . عمدوهم."
9.    السيد المسيح مثال للدعوة: 
الله يدعو أولاده دائمــًـا للخدمة، كل واحد حسب إمكانياته وبحسب ما أعطاهم من مواهب. فالكنيسة الناجحة ليست الكنيسة التى يخدم فيها الأسقف أو الكاهن بمفرده. ولكن هى الكنيسة التى يخدم فيها الشعب كله. ولذلك فالعمل الناجح له شِقـَّــين: عمل الله مع الإنسان؛ إذ يعطيه مواهب وإمكانيات، وعمل الإنسان؛ حيث يجعل نفسه أداه فى يد الله.
10.          السيد المسيح يعمل فى الرعاة ومعهم: 
لا يمكن لأى عمل رعوى أن ينجح دون أن يعمل الله فيه، لأن الله هو الخادم الحقيقى. هو يعمل معنا وبنا ويتمجــَّــد اسمه فى كل مكان وزمان. هو راعى نفوسنا وأسقـُـــفها. هو يعمل فى الرعاة فتصير قلوبهم كقلبه ممتلئة حبـًـا وبذلاً. 
أحيانًا نجد خادمًا يعمل لعشرين سنة ولا يوجد تقدُّم فى حياته؛ فهو يكرِّر خدمة سنة واحدة عشرين مرَّة. هذا الخادم لم يضع حياته بين يدَى المسيح. وهو لم يترك الله يعمل فيه ومعه ليغيَّرَه، ويملأ قلبه حبًا وينمو فى حياته وأفكاره ومفاهيمه وتعاليمه. وهذا الخادم لم يسمع إلى وصية الرسول بطرس، "أنتم أيها الأحباء، إذ قد سبقتم فعرفتم، احترسوا من أن تنقادوا بضلال الأردياء فتسقطوا من ثباتكم. ولكن انموا فى النعمة وفى معرفة يسوع المسيح." (2 بط 17:3)
من سِمات الخادم الناجح أنه يعرف أن يد الله معه دائمًا، فلا تتحول الخدمة إلى "روتين". ولكن يصير قلبه ممتلئــًا حبـــًا وكلماته كـَكـَلِـمات سيــِّـده: "أنت تلميذ ذاك،" (يو 28:9) ويكون حضور الله ظاهرًا جليًا فى العمل، إذ أن "لغتك تظهرك." (مت 73:26) وهكذا يكون الله هو نــَــسمة حياة الخدمة، وشمسها الدافئة، وحيويتها المتدفقة. فإذا غاب المسيح غاب كل شئ، لكن فى حضوره يكون الحصاد وفيرًا. إن جهاد الخادم الأساسى فى أن يكون أداه طيــِّــعة فى يد المسيح، لأنه "إن لم يبن الرب البيت، فباطلاً يتعب البنــــَّـاؤُون. وإن لم يحرس الــــــرب المدينة، فبـــــاطلاً سهر الحراس." (مز 1:127) وهو الذى قال: "بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئـًا." (يو 5:15)
إن الخدمة الناجحة لا تبدأ من المنبر، بل من المخدع. موسى أولاً، ثم يشوع؛ موسى يرفع يديه فينتصر يشوع. لذلك يجب على الخادم – قبل أن ينضم إلى مجموع الخدام – أن يدخل الى المخدع لطلب المعونة. وقبل أن يبدأ الافتقاد، يجب أن يدخل الى الكنيسة. ويؤكد بطرس الرسول على ضرورة أن ترعى رعاية الله نظــــَّــارًا، لا عن اضطرار بل عن اختيار، صـــــائرين أمثلة للرعيـــة: "ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعية، تنالون إكليل المجد الذى لا يــــَــبـلــَى." (1 بط 2:5) ويأمر الكتاب المقدَّس الرعاة بأن "احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه." (أع 28:20)
والخادم الذى لايهتم بنفسه، ينطبق عليه قول الكتاب المقدس: "جَعـَـــلـُونى ناطـُــورة (حارس) الكروم، أمــَّـا كرمــِـى فلـــَـم أنطره." (تث 6:1) وهو الأمر الذى جعل بولـــــس الرسول يقول: "أقمِع جسـَـــدى وأستعبـــِـده، حتى بعدما كـَــرَزتُ للآخرين لا أصــــير أنا نفسى مرفوضــًا." (1 كو 27:9)
وخلاصة الأمر أن الله هو الراعى الحقيقى. هو الذى أســـَّس الرعاية، وهو مصدرها. ولا نستطيع أن نقبل أى عمل رعوى من دون الله. فهو المثال، وهو الراعى، وهو الســـَّــند. أما مـَـن ينظر إلى الرعاية على أنها عمل "أكاديمى" بحت ويفصل بينها وبين الله، فإنه يتحول إلى مدرِّس وليس راع. وهناك فرق كبير بين الاثنين.



 الكلية الاكليريكية 
http://www.pscopts.org/modules/tinycontent/index.php?id=35#_Toc17980667


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: طبيعة السيد المسيح (دعوة للبحث )*

تطبيق عملى 


:download:​*دعــــائم العمـــــل الرعـــــــوى*

يرتكز العمل الرعوى على ثلاثة أعمدة هى الحب، والحكمة، والاتضاع.​*أولا: الحــــب*

لخــَّــص السيد المسيح الكتاب المقدس كله فى، "الله محبة." وقد وضع لنا الأساس القوى فى عدم وجود عمل رعوى بدون محبة متبادلة بين الراعى والرعية.
وعندما سأل السيد السيح سمعان بن يونا: "أتحبنى. . .؟" أجاب سمعان: "أنت تعلم يارب أنى أحبك." فقال له يسوع: "ارع غنمى." وتكرر هذا الحديث ثلاث مرات لأنه لا توجد رعاية بلا حب متبادل، إذ أننا "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا." (1 يو 19:4)
والله الذى أحبنا أولا ترجم محبته لنا بأعمال كثيرة وليس بالأقوال، فهو يقول لنا: "لا أتركـَكـُــم يَـتامَى." (يو 18:14)  لذلك فإن الخادم يتقدم للخدمة لأنه مديون لله بالمحبة. الخادم لا يتفضل على الخدمة بمواهبه وإمكانياته، لكنه يسدد جزء بسيط من دَين محبة الله له. وعلى قدر إدراك الخادم لمحبة الله يحاول أن يعبــِّــر عن هذا الحب بالعمل، لأن معلمنا يوحنا يقول: "يا اولادي لا نحب بالكلام و لا باللسان بل بالعمل و الحق." (1 يو 18:3) إن الرب يسوع أجاب عندما سئل عن أعظم الوصايا: "تحب الرب الـَــهك من كل قلبك و من كل نــَـفسك و من كل قدرتك و من كل فكرك و قريبك مثل نــَـفسك." (لو 10: 27) وهذا هو العمل الرعوى؛ أن تحب بالعمل وليس باكلام. ويقول قداسة الباب شنودة الثالث عن ضرورة اقتران العمل بالحب: "إن الله قبل أن يــَـــقبل العمل المُقــَـدَّم، لابد وأن ينظر إلى قدر الحب الذى فى قلبك." حينما قــَــدَّم حـَـنانيا وسَـــــفِـيرَة ثمن البيت، كان قلبهما خال من المحبة، لذلك كان عملهما بلا قيمة ولم يقبله الله.
وعندما تـُـــقـَـدَّم الخدمة عن حب، فإنها تفرح قلب الله ولو كانت خدمة بسيطة (فلسَــى الأرملة، المرأة ساكـِــبة الطِـــيب، إلخ.) "من يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله والله فيه." (1 يو 16:4) وبعبارة أخرى، فإن العمل الرعوى ينمو بالمحبة. كلما ازدادت محبتك له ولأولاده، كلما ازداد العمل الرعوى فى حياتك. وفى حديثه لتلميذه تيموثاؤس، يحدد بولس الرسول صفات الراعى فيقول: "غير مدمن الخمر و لا ضرَّاب و لا طامع بالربح القبيح بل حليمًا غير مخاصم و لا محب للمال" (1 تى 3:3) فهو إنسان محب للكل، مجامل للكل، وخدوم للكل، وقلبه مفتوح بالمحبة للكل.
ويتحدث بولس الرسول فى الإصحاح الثالث عشر من الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس عن المحبة ، والتى تصل إلى البذل والصليب والاستشهاد، فيقول: "وإن سلـَّــمت جسدى حتى أحترق ولكن ليست لى محبة فلا أنتفع شيئــًا." (1 كو 3:13) وهو يقصد بالمحبة أن يحمل آلام الناس ويتفانـَى من أجلهم ويبذل نفسه من أجلهم، وفى كل هذا لا يتذمــَّـر أبدًا. وهو أيضــًـا ينسب لنفسه أخطاء الآخرين، مثلما يتكلم دانيال بصفة الجـَـمع قائلا: "أخطانا و أثــِــمنا و عمـَــلنا الشـَّــر و تمرَّدنا وحــِــدنا عن وصاياك وعن أحكامك." (دا  9 :  5) وصلـَّــى وصام ووضع نفسه مع الخطاة وتوســَّـل لله عنهم رغم أنــَّـه لم يفعل شيئــًا.​*بعض ســِــمات المحبة: *

1.                الأبوَّة الروحية للجميع
فالإنسان الذى يمتلئ قلبه بالحب يشعر بالأبوة نحو الآخرين، ويمتلئ قلبه بالإحساس بالمسئولية نحو الخطاة والمحتاجين، ويشعر بالحب والأبوة للجميع دون تفرقة.
2.                الحنان والرفق بالخطاة
القلب الممتلئ بالمحبة يترفــَّـــق بالخطاة، ويشفق عليهم، ويراعى ظروفهم، ويتأثر بضعفاتهم، ويقف إلى جانبهم، ولا يحتقرهم.
ترَفــَّـق السيد المسيح بالمرأة الخاطِئة وبالزانية، لأنه مـَــن مِنـــَّـا بلا خطية؟ إننا كلنا تحت الضعف؛ يخطئ أخى اليوم ويتوب، وأخطئ أنا غدًا وقد لا أجد فرصة للتوبة. إن مشاعر المحبة كثيرًا ما تكون سببًا لجذب الآخرين، مثلما جذب السيد السميح الســـامِريــَّـة وزكــَّـا ومتــَّـى العشــَّــار، فتابوا ورجعوا. ويقول قداسة الباب شنودة الثالث: "إذا كنت تذهب لخدمة القديسين، فلا فائدة. نحن نخدم الجميع، وأولا الخطاة."
3.                السهر على حراسة القطيع
الخادم المُحِـــب يبحث عن المخدومين ويسهر عليهم لكى لا يهلك منهم أحد. الخادم الساهر على حراسة القطيع يستطيع أن يقول: "الذين أعطيتنى إياهم لم يهلك منهم أحد." (يو 12:17)
4.                البذل والتضحية فى الجـَـهد، والوقت، والإمكانيات
لا يبخل الإنسان المحب أن يتمم عمل الله بكل الإمكانيات التى أعطاها الله له. وهو يعرف أن هذه الإمكانيات هى أمانة عنده، ويفرح جدًا عندما يقدمها لله ولا يبخل بشئ منها.
5.                إحتمال الإساءة والحروب
القلب المحب يحتمل الإساءة والحروب من داخل الكنيسة ومن خارجها، من الأصدقاء والأعداء، من المحبين والكارهين، إذ أننا "من أجلك نـُـمات كل النهار." (رو 36:8) وكذلك فإننا "نـُـشتم فنـُـبارك، نــُـضطـَهد فنــَـحتـَمل، يـُـفترى علينا فنــَـعـِـظ." (1 كو 12:4)
6.                إحتمال الأتعاب
تسـَــمـِّى الكنيسة العمل الرعوى "تعب المحبة"، فهو مفرح جدًا للقلب المملوء حبًا، ومتعـِـب جدًا للقلب الخالى من المحبة.
7.                الجهاد الروحى
أنت تـُـمارس أصوامك، وصلواتك، وقراءة الكتاب المقدس، وتحضير الموضوعات، وحضور القداسات من أجل المحبة. ولكن بدون المحبة تشعر أنها واجب عليك، وحِمل ثقيل من الأفضل ألا تــُـمارسه. القلب الممتلئ بالحب يقول: "ومعك لا أريد شيئــًا." (مز 25:73)​*ثانيًا: الحــِـكمة*

الحكمة هى الأساس القوى الثانى للعمل للعمل الرعوى، وغياب الحكمة يمكن أن يتسبب فى هلاك نفوس كثيرة. وعدم الحكمة فى اختيار الآية المناسبة أو العبارة المناسبة يمكن أن يضيع حياة إنسان.
الحكمة هى سر نجاح الأنسان، وهى التى تجعل الراعى يبحث عن النفوس ليربحها. ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "رابح النفوس حكيم." (أم 30:11) عندما سأل الله سـُــليمان الحكيم عن بــُـغيــَـته قال: "اعط عبدك قلبـًـا حكيمًا فهـِــيــمًا لأحكم على شعبك وأميــِّـز بين الخير والشر. لأنه مَن يقدر أن يحكم على شعبك العظيم هذا؟" (1 مل 9:3) لذلك قال له الله: "قد أعطيتك أيضا ما لم تسأله غنــَـى وكرامة حتى أنه لا يكون رجل مثلك في الملوك كل أيامك." (1 مل 13:3) ولذلك فإننا حتى الآن نحتذى حكمة سُــلــَـيمان. وسفر الأمثال هو أكبر مثال للنعمة الإلـَـهية الخاصة التى أعطاها الله لسليمان الذى لم يطلب غير الحكمة. والله مستعد أن يعطى الحكمة لكل مَـن يسأله حسَـب وَعده: "لأنى أنا أعطيكم فمــًا وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها." (لو 15:21) والحكمة مطلوبة فى الكنيسة للخدام على كافــَّة مستوياتهم. فالبطريرك غير الحكيم سيصبح مثل "نسطور"، والكاهن غير الحكيم سيصبح مثل "أريوس"، لذلك فإن "رأس الحكمة مخافة الله." (مز 10:111)
حددت الكنيسة صفات الشمامسة عندما عــَّـينـَت سبعة شمامسة أولا، ويذكر سفر الأعمال أن هؤلاء الشمامسة كانوا "مملوئين من الروح القدس وحكمة." (أع 3:6) وقيل عن موسى النبى أنه "تأدَّب بكل حكمة المصريين." (أع 22:7) وتعتبر الكنيسة أن الأسرار السبعة المقدسة هى نبع الحكمة فى حياة الخادم "الحكمة بـَــنـَـت بيتها. نحتت أعمدتها السبعة." (أم 1:9)
والإنسان الحكيم يتقبــَّـل التوبيخ، والنصح، والإرشاد، والتوجيه. أمـَّـا غير الحكيم فيرفضها جميعــَّـا. ولذلك يقول سفر الأمثال: "لا تــوَبــِّـخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك. وبـــِّـخ حكيمًا فيحبك." (أم 8:9) وعندما كان السيد المسيح (أقنوم الحكمة) يتعامل مع الناس كانوا يتعجـَّـبون ويسألون من أين أتت هذه الحكمة.
والحكمة عطيـَّـة إلـَـهية يعطيها الله للبسطاء والمتواضعين، فهو يختار الجهـَّـال ويعطيهم حكمة، إذ قال بولس الرسول: "بل اختار الله جُهـَّال العالم ليخزى الحكماء." (1 كو 27:1) كان التلاميذ من جهال هذا العالم، لكنه وعدهم أن "أعطيكم فمًا وحـــــكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها." (لو 15:21)
وبحكمة تــَـبدأ خدمتك، بأن تسأل وتطلب الإرشاد من الآخرين و "لا تكن حكيمـــًـا في عينــَـي نفسك." (أم 7:3) عندما وصل بولس الرسول إلى أثينا، لم يكن فيها مسيحى واحد، وبحكمة الله الذى استخدمه فى الخدمة، خرج منها ولم يكن فيها وثـــنى واحد.
 وكثيرًا ما يثور أمامنا سؤال حول قول الرب فى أن نكون "حكماء كالحيــَّـات." (مت 16:10) وفى هذا يقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث: "الحكمة فى المسيحية بسيطة. والبساطة فى المسيحية حكيمة." وهنا يثبت قول بولس الرسول: "لا بحكمة كلام لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح." (1 كو 17:1) فالحكمة البسيطة هى من الله وليست من الإنسان، وهى ليست أداة بلاغة، ولا هى للكبرياء ولا لضرر الآخرين.​*بعض علامات الحكمة: *

وفى الرعاية توجد علامات كثيرة للحكمة، نختار بعضها لكى نوضح التطبيق العملى للحكمة فى العمل الرعوى
1.                إجادة التعامل مع الناس
من الخطأ أن يتعامل الخادم بأسلوب ثابت مع كل الناس. يجب أن يختار الأسلوب المناسب لكل ســِـن، وجنس، وطبع. وكما قال بولس الرسول: " فصرت لليهود كيهودى  . . . و للذين تحت الناموس كأنى تحت الناموس . . للذين بلا ناموس كأنى بلا ناموس . . . . للضعفاء كضعيف . . . صرت للكل كل شئ لأخلــِّـص على كل حال قومًا." (1 كو 20:9-22)  فالخادم الحكيم يتكيــَّـف مع الطبيعة مع الاحتفاظ بالعمق مع الله فى كل شئ.
2.                اللباقة فى الكلام والتصرف
الخادم يجب أن يعرف كيف يتكلم وكيف يعلم التعليم الصحيح وأن يختار المدخل المناسب. عندما ذهب بولس الرسول إلى "أثينا"، دخل اليها من مدخل الإلـَـه المجهول. وعندما صرخ الإسكافى: "يا الله الواحد!"، انتهزمرقص الرسول الفرصة لأن يبشره بالإله الواحد.
3.                حسن انتهاز الفرص
إذا جاءت فرصة لكسب نفس للمسيح فى أثناء رحلة أو جولة، فانتهزها ولا تتركها.
4.                التوقيت المناسب
لكل عمل وقته المناسب؛ فللصلاة وقت، وللإفتقاد وقت آخر. إن حسن اختيار الوقت المناسب يساعد على نجاح العمل الرعوى.
5.                حسن الجمع بين المتناقضات
يجب أن يجيد الخادم الجمع بين المتناقضات، "فرحــًـا مع الفرحين، وبكاءًا مع الباكين." وعلى سبيل المثال، فهو قادر أن يجمع بين عدة مشاعر متناقضة، بينها:
‌أ.        الفرح والحزن: يتمتع الخادم بسلام وفرح داخليين فى صلواته، ومزاميره، وميطانياته، وقدَّاساته. وهو أيضًا يشعر بالحزن على الخطاة، والأشرار، والنفوس التى هلكت.
‌ب.    الإحساس بالمسئولية وعدم القلق: إذا قلق الخادم بسبب إحساسه بالمسئولية فقد يصل الأمر إلى إصابته بالأمراض الجسدية، لكن الحكمة التى يعطيها الله إياه تذكــِّـره بأن مشاكل الرعاية بين يدَى من لا يغفل ولا ينام.
‌ج.    طول الأناة والحماس: قد يتعــَّـين على الخادم أن يكون طويل الأناة عندما يستدعى الموقف ذلك. وفى بعض الأحيان، فإن التأجيل قد يكون مضرّا. الخادم الحكيم هو مــَـن يستطيع أن يفرِّق بين هذا وذاك، ويعرف متــَى يسرع ومتى يتأنـَــى ليعمل كل عمل فى حينه.
‌د.      الأبوة والقيادة والرئاسة: لابد للراعى من أن يسلك كأب، لكن فى نفس الوقت يحمل روح الرئاسة فلا يسكت على خطأ قائم. وهو يعرف متى يستعمل السلطة الرئاسية ("بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى." مت 13:21) ومتى يستعمل حنان الأبوة ("أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى." مت 18:16)
‌ه.       الحب والحزم: فى العمل الرعوى ينبغى أن بقدم الحب لكل إنسان؛ لكل المحتاجين. ولكن نحتاج للحزم عندما يوجد خطر يهدد الكنيسة، فالسيد المسيح الذى قال لبطرس الرســـول: "أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى." (مت 18:16) هو الذى قال لبطرس نفسه: "إذهب عنى ياشيطان. أنت معثرة لى." (مت 23:16) 
‌و.      الخدمة والخلوة: يحتاج الخادم دائمًا إلى وقت للخلوة، ولا يتعارض هذا مع وقت الخدمة والرعاية.
‌ز.     الصلاة والعمل: الحكمة تقود الخادم ليعرف متى يغلق بابه ويتفرغ للصلاة، ومتى يخرج للخدمة والعمل الرعوى.
‌ح.    البساطة والعمق: البساطة لا تعنى السطحية، والعمق لا يعنى المكر أو الخبث. إن البساطة المسيحية فى الحكمة، والعمق فى الإيمان والعلاقة الله.
‌ط.    الرحمة والعدل: إن الــهنا رحيم وعادل، وهو يعلمنا أن للرحمة وقت وللعدل وقت آخر. والحكمة هى أن نختار الوقت المناسب لكل منهما.
‌ي.    السلام والنشاط: الخادم الحكيم يجمع بين السلام الداخلى واهتمامه بالخدمة واحتياجاتها بدون أن يفقد سلامه.
أخيرًا ياأحبائى نتذكر قول الوحى الإلـَهىعلى لسان يعقوب الرسول: "من هو حكيم و عالم بينكم فلير أعماله بالتصرف الحسن في وداعة الحكمة" (يع 13:3)  فالذى يسلك فى الحكمة يسلك فى النور، والذى يسلك فى الجهل يسلك فى الظلام. والذى يسلك فى الظلام هو أعمى، وإن قاد الأعمى أعمى فكلاهما يسقطان فى حفرة.​*ثالثا: الإتضاع: *

طلب رب المجد أن نتعلم منه الاتضاع بقوله: "تعلموا منى لانى وديع و متواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم." (مت 29:11) وقد قدم مثالا عمليًا فى الإتضاع فى خدمة غسل الأرجل. وهو علمنا أن ابن الإنسان جاء ليــَــخدِم ويبذل نفسه فدية عن آخرين من المرضى والحزانـَـى المحتاجين. وهو الذى شَـفـَــى مجنون أعمى أخرس، ثم قيل عنه أنه مجنون. لم يطلب كلمة شكر، ولم ينتظرها، مقدِمًا مثالاً فى الإتضاع. والإنسان المتضع لا يطلب كرامة لنفسه، عملا بقول الرب: "مجدًا من الناس لست أقبل." (يو 41:5) وفى رحلة الصليب قيل عنه: "كشاة تساق إلى الذبح." (أش 53:7، أع 32:8) وهو لم يتذمر من آلام الصليب، وكذلك الخادم لا يتذمر من ثقل الخدمة، ولكن يقبل آلام الخدمة باتضاع حتى يسمع ما قاله السيد المسيح للأنبا بيشوى: "كـَـفاك تعبـــًا ياحبيبى بيشوى."
وفى اتضاعه، ينسب الله أعماله إلى البشر؛ فــناموسه أصبح "ناموس موسى". وهو الذى علمنا أن "مــَـن أراد أن يصير فيكم عظيمـًا يكون لكم خادمــًا." (مر 43:10) فالعظمة ليست فى المراكز، ولكن فى أن نأخذ بركة خدمة أولاد الله.​*مفهوم الإتضاع: *

1.                الوداعة فى المعاملة
كان السيد المسيح وديعــًا فى معاملته مع المرأة السامرية. لم يكن عنيفــًا ولا قاسيـــًا فى كلامه ولا حتى مع مـَـن شــَـتـَموه وعيـَّـرُوه، بل كان يرد عليهم فى وداعة.
2.                عـَـدم التسرُّع
الإنسان المتضع لا يتسرع فى اتخاذ قرارته، بل "ليكن كل إنسان مسرعـــًا فى الاستماع مبطئـــا فى التكلم مبطئا فى الغضب." (يع 19:1)
3.                عـَـدم الانتقام
إذا أهـِــين الخادم من أحد المخدومين وحاول أن يرد الإهانة، فهو يفقد هدوئه، ووداعته، واتضاعه. لا تنتقم لنفسك، بل قل: "من أجلك نــُــمات كل النهار." (مز 22:44، رو 36:8)
4.                قــَـمع الذات
الإنسان المتــَّــضِع يقمع ذاته ولا يتذمر على شئ. هناك مــَــن يشكر الله فى الظروف الحسنة، لكن عندما تصبح الأوضاع غير مواتية، يتغيــَّـر، ويتذمـَّـر ويفقد هدوئه وسلامه. تذكــَّـر أن الله أخرَج شعب إسرائيل من أرض العبودية، لكن عندما تذمــَّـروا، حرَمــَـهم من دخول أرض الموعد. الخادم الحقيقى يقمع ذاته ويتحكــَّـم فى نفسه. وهو يحمل الصليب بفرح، عارفــًا أنه "إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى، فلينكر نفسه و يحمل صليبه و يتبعنى." (مت 24:16، مر 34:8، لو 23:9)
5.                عدم الإدانة
ما أكثر ما يقع الخادم فى خطيــَّــة الإدانة ويفقد سلامه. إن الإدانة هى ضربــَـة كبرياء، وكثيرا ما تتضمـَّــن تعــدِّى على وجود الله؛ فمـَــن أنت أيها الإنسان حتى تدين الآخرين؟ من منكم بلا خطية؟ من أقامك قاضيــًا؟ إذا لم تقل كلامـًا حسنـًا، فلا تقل كلامـًا رديئـًا، لأن هذا يقودك إلى الإدانة.
6.                لا يطلب ما لنفسه
الإنسان المتضع لا يفكـِّـر فى كرامته ولا وقته، لكنه بيحث عن الآخرين. الخادم لا يشفق على نفسه، بل يتعب ليربح الآخرين، ولا يسمح لنفسه أن يستريح ليتعب الناس. الراعى الحقيقى لا يعتبر نفسه رئيسـًا أو متسلـِّـطًا، لذلك يصلـِّى القديس أغـُسْــطـِـينوس: "أذكر يارب سادَتى عبيدك." وإذا كنـَّـا ندعو الفقراء "إخوة الرب" فلابد أن نعطيهم الكرامة التى تليق بهذا الاسم. إنه هو نفسه الذى قال: "وبــِّـخ، انتهر، عـِـظ"، وقال: "بكل أناة وتعليم." (2تى 2:4) ومن تعاليم البابا شنودة الثالث للكـَـهـَنة: "كن أبــًا وسط أخوتك، وأخــًا وسط أولادك."
إن الناس لا يستريحون لمـَـن يكلــِّمهم بكبرياء أو تعالِـى، لأن الراعى الحقيقى لا يتكبر فى مظهره، ولا فى كلامه، ولا بعمله، ولا بروحانياته.​*علامات الكبرياء: *

لا يشعر بعض الخدام بأن سلوكهم قد يشير إلى الكبرياء. إلا أن وجود بعض الظواهر قد يشير إلى إحساس الخادم بالكبرياء حتى لو لم يكن الخادم نفسه يفطن لذلك. ومن هذه الظواهر:
1.                 يتكلم مع الآخرين بدون احترام
2.                 يتكلم بحدة وبوجه غير مبتسم
3.                 يتكلم بصوت عال بدون مبرر
4.                 دائمــًا يفتخر بخدمته وبمجال رعايته
5.                 يظهر غير محتشم ويتحلــَّـى بالزينات
6.                 متمســِّـك برأيه


:download:

المصدر الكلية الاكليريكية 

http://www.pscopts.org/modules/tinycontent/index.php?id=35#_Toc17980678
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------

